# Your Favourite Quotes - Your Own & Other People's (1 Viewer)



## Courtjester

_*Your Favourite Quotes - Your Own & Other People's

*_To get the ball rolling, here is one of mine:

Education is an admirable thing. But it is well to remember from time to time that nothing that is worth knowing can be taught.​

 

Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Bluesman

As one soeth so shall one reapeth ..... i quote this little gem alot. Not sure who said it ?


----------



## Bilston Blue

"And you have to ask, where were the Germans? But frankly, who cares."

Barry Davies, BBC commentator, 1988 Olympic Hockey Final, as Great Britain scored the winning goal against the Germans. So much for the impartiality of the BBC.


----------



## DuKane

Can't beat old Winston:

Lady Nancy Astor: Sir, if you were my husband I'd put poison in your coffee!
            Churchill: Madam, if you were my wife, I'd drink it!

Mr Prime Minister Sir, you are drunk!
I may be drunk Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly!

There are a terrible lot of lies going about the world, worst of it is that half of them are true.

You can always count on Americans to do the right thing - after they've tried everything else!

If this is a blessing, it's certainly very well disguised!

Some others:
Never be afraid to try something new. Remember, amateurs built the ark. Professionals built the Titanic!

Dogs have owners. Cats have staff!


----------



## beanlord56

Check my sig.

"Imagination is more important than knowledge." - Albert Einstein

"In this age it has seemingly become more and more detestable to be a Christian. Our opinions on social and political issues are no longer tolerated as valid and we are commonly viewed as the enemy. Subjective truth, self-love, unrestricted perversion, the destruction of morality: these are the things that have ultimately brought us to a place of depression and madness." - Ryan Clark, Demon Hunter's frontman

And just for a bit of humor:
"Yeah! Wookiee life debts for everyone!" - RC-1262 "Scorch," Star Wars Republic Commando


----------



## The Backward OX

When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bicycle. Then I realised God doesn’t work that way, so I stole one and prayed for forgiveness.


----------



## Jinxi

Lol Ox ^

Here is one of mine. I have no idea who said it though - I found it once on Google.

"Love is when you never want to fall asleep because reality is better than a dream."


----------



## Nacian

Time is precison and knowledge is power.


----------



## The Backward OX

The early bird might get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## Courtjester

Bluesman said:


> As one soeth so shall one reapeth ..... i quote this little gem alot. Not sure who said it ?



It's from the Bible and, in my view, is a reference to the law of Karma.


----------



## Courtjester

Public opinion exists only where there are no ideas.
Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Nacian

Me, myself and I the perfect combination.


----------



## Courtjester

Could that by any chance be a description of yourself?

Oscar Wilde has the following to say on the same theme:

'To love oneself is the beginning of a life-long romance.'​


----------



## Amber Leaf

One from Facebook:

Before you diagnose yourself with depression, make sure you're not just surrounded by people of dubious character.


----------



## Sweetblossom

:star: Reach for the stars! :star:
~ Sweetblossom


----------



## Amber Leaf

Henry Rollins talking about the TV programme 'Friends':

"Look, the Yuppies are cocooning."


----------



## Courtjester

'Your manuscript is both good and original, but the parts that are good are not original and the parts that are original are not good.' Samuel Johnson


----------



## Courtjester

‘Do what you can with what you have, where you are.’ 

Theodore Roosevelt​


----------



## Nacian

Courtjester said:


> 'Your manuscript is both good and original, but the parts that are good are not original and the parts that are original are not good.' Samuel Johnson



Humm... I am not sure I follow:???:


----------



## Nacian

_I said you can have a look I did not say you can look._


----------



## Courtjester

‘We all must row with the oars we have.’

English Proverb​


----------



## Bluesman

The journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step......here endeth the lesson grasshopper.


----------



## The Backward OX

"Dúirt mé leat go raibh mé breoite."


----------



## Baron

The Backward OX said:


> "Dúirt mé leat go raibh mé breoite."



Ach tá tú fós le linn, Edna


----------



## Courtjester

‘Half the deed is done, once the beginning has been made.’ 

Horace​


----------



## Courtjester

Baron said:


> Ach tá tú fós le linn, Edna



_Bail ó Dhia ort_.​


----------



## Baron

Courtjester said:


> _Bail ó Dhia ort_.​



Bealtaine go léir do chuid trioblóidí a cinn beag


----------



## candid petunia

'Twixt an optimist and a pessimist
The difference is droll--
The optimist sees the doughnut,
The pessimist sees the hole.


----------



## caelum

There really are too many good quotes,

"All things excellent are as difficult as they are rare." - Spinoza

"If you want freedom, seek discipline." - Frank Herbert


----------



## Courtjester

‘When spider webs unite, they can tie up a lion.’ 

Ethiopian Proverb​


----------



## Courtjester

Baron said:


> Bealtaine go léir do chuid trioblóidí a cinn beag



I have had the good fortune of treading the good green sod of the blessed hemerald hoil in Counties Claire and Galway for twelve years. Never have I met a friendlier, more hospitable and intelligent people than the Irish. But, alas I have to admit that I cannot understand what you are saying, because in all that time I only picked up the odd word of the Irish language here and there. 

Would you mind translating what you said to me? Many thanks – the Courtjester


----------



## Bilston Blue

"It's not where you're from, man, it's where you're at."


----------



## Nacian

Life is like a steering wheel, go left and that's where you heart is, go right and that's where your mind is  and straight is where your eyes are.
So drive carefully and all is well that ends well.​


----------



## Bluesman

There,s many a sweet tune played on an old fiddle.


----------



## Amber Leaf

Saying is one thing, doing is another.


----------



## caelum

Don't worry about finding all the answers to life.  Live the questions.


----------



## Courtjester

‘I am easily satisfied with the very best.’ Winston Churchill


----------



## Vampirezebra

A birthday comes suddenly and leaves suddenly.... Sorta like a really good sneeze
- Jim Davis, author of Garfield comic


----------



## Bluesman

Showing off is the fool's idea of glory.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Don’t be afraid to take a big step if one is indicated. You can’t cross a chasm in two small jumps.’ David Lloyd George


----------



## Bilston Blue

"...and there goes Juantorena down the backstraight, opening his legs and showing his class."

Ron Pickering commentating on Cuban athlete, Alberto Juantorena, though the quote is often erroneously attributed to David Coleman.


----------



## Nacian

_'You can either add or substract. You can't do both.
The same applies to people.
You can either like everyone or you don't. you can't enjoy both.'_


----------



## garza

xO agus Baron - Mar cinnte mar bheatha, a bheidh tú ag mo bháis. 

Last words of John O'Hagan, 1951, addressed either to an attending priest whom he hated, or to his mischievous grandson, whom he loved.


----------



## garza

Court Jester - Baron was quoting an old Irish blessing - 'May all you troubles be little ones.' My granfa's version was quite different, and does not bear repeating here.


----------



## The Backward OX

Bilston Blue said:


> "...and there goes Juantorena down the backstraight, opening his legs and showing his class."


This one puts me in mind of the quote by English cricket broadcaster Brian Johnston at The Oval in 1976 during a Test Match between England and the West Indies. Michael Holding was bowling for the West Indies, Peter Willey was the England batsman, and Johnston said, “The bowler’s Holding, the batsman’s Willey.”


Americans can stop trying to figure it out.


----------



## garza

That's the first comment about cricket I've ever understood.


----------



## The Backward OX

garza, it's really all very simple:

You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.

When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game.


----------



## Nacian

_''There is only one side to this story and that is my story.
The rest is fiction, madeup or a very bad dream.''_


----------



## Bluesman

"A good storyteller never lets the facts get in the way."


----------



## Courtjester

garza said:


> Court Jester - Baron was quoting an old Irish blessing - 'May all you troubles be little ones.' My granfa's version was quite different, and does not bear repeating here.



Thank you for explaining and also for the blessing. And may your good old grandfa rest in peace - God bless his soul, as undoubtedly they would say in Ireland and so say I.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Those absent are always wrong.’ 

English Proverb​


----------



## candid petunia

"There is no key to happiness. The door is always open." - Mother Teresa


----------



## Nacian

''There is always something to do, 
boredom is just another that,
why else is there the Sky?
the reminder of everything else.''​


----------



## Baron

"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."  John 3:16


----------



## old man's dreams

"For through Christ Jesus, the Law of the Spirit of Life set me free from the Law of Sin and Death" Romans 8:2, I think, since we are getting biblical. There's a lot of life-dynamic contained therein, IMHO.


----------



## Courtjester

‘There are two reasons for doing things, a seemingly very good reason and the real one.’ Anon


----------



## caelum

"We are what we repeatedly do.  Excellence then is not an act, but a habit."
-Aristotle


----------



## Courtjester

‘I love being a writer. What I can’t stand is the paperwork.’ Peter de Vries


----------



## MadBen

"Come what come may. Time and the hours run still through the darkest day."

"Fear no more the tyrants stroke. For thee the reed is like the oak. Scepter, learning, physics must all follow this and come to dust."

Both attributed to William Shakespeare (even though the guy might never have existed to begin with)


----------



## Bluesman

Time is a train
Makes the future the past
Leaves you standing in the station
Your face pressed up against the glass

                                      U2


----------



## Lord Reecingale

Never let schooling get in the way pf your education.

And my personal favourite of all time:
A wise man knows what he doesn't know!


----------



## old man's dreams

Courtjester said:


> It's from the Bible and, in my view, is a reference to the law of Karma.



'tis true! yet _karma_ questions _timing_ which circles back around to _fate!_

Or was that the same thing?


----------



## AceTachyon

My favorite--

"We will either find a way or we will make one." --Hannibal


----------



## Courtjester

‘Everything comes to him who hustles while he waits.’ T. A. Edison


----------



## Courtjester

garza said:


> That's the first comment about cricket I've ever understood.


You may find my latest offering ‘Aspects Of Sport’ of interest.

http://www.writingforums.com/humour/121245-madazine-4.html#post1466374

The Courtjester​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Do not wait for the last judgement. It takes place every day.’ 

Albert Camus​


----------



## Bluesman

Barack Obama at a recent rural elementary school assembly in East  Texas , asked the audience for total quiet. Then, in the silence, he  started to slowly clap his hands once every few seconds, holding the  audience in total silence.
 Then he said into the microphone, 'Children, every time I clap my hands together, a child in America dies from gun violence.'
 Then, little Richard Earl , with a proud East Texas drawl, pierced the quiet and said: ''Well, dumb-ass, stop clapping!'


----------



## candid petunia

"Remember: Every beautiful sunset needs a cloudy sky." - Paulo Coelho


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> "Remember: Every beautiful sunset needs a cloudy sky." - Paulo Coelho



And Dolly Parton adds to this: 

'The way I see it, if you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain.'​


----------



## caelum

"Respect is like humour.  It has to be achieved, not forced." - don't know

"Keep away from people that belittle your ambition.  Small people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you too can become great." - Mark Twain

"I reject your reality and substitute my own." - Adam Savage (Mythbusters guy)


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> "Respect is like humour. It has to be achieved, not forced." - don't know
> 
> "Keep away from people that belittle your ambition. Small people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you too can become great." - Mark Twain



1) I agree that respect has to be earned and cannot be forced. I don't know about humour.

2) That's a great piece of wisdom - I love it.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Judge not a book by the cover alone. A heart of gold may dwell in a rough stone.’ Anon.


----------



## candid petunia

I love this.

"Go as far as you can see; when you get there, you'll be able to see farther." ♥ - Thomas Carlyle


----------



## Bluesman

We are all climbing different paths through the mountain of life, and we  have all experienced much hardship and strife. There are many paths  through the mountain of life, and some climbs can be felt like the point  of a knife. Some paths are short and others are long, who can say which  path is right or wrong? The beauty of truth is that each path has its  own song, and if you listen closely you will find where you belong. So  climb your own path true and strong, but respect all other truths for  your way for them could be wrong.  _- Dan Inosanto_


----------



## caelum

Courtjester said:


> 1) I agree that respect has to be earned and cannot be forced. I don't know about humour.



I think what it's getting at is how people try to force bad jokes, usually by laughing at them or repeating them.  Like phony sitcoms with their laugh tracks trying to peer pressure you into thinking horrible jokes are funny.  God I hate sitcoms.  Actually funny shows like Family Guy don't need laugh tracks.

"Be not afraid of going slowly, be only afraid of standing still." - Chinese Proverb


----------



## JosephB

"Tanned fat looks better than white fat."

I'm not sure who said it, but it's so true -- is it not?


----------



## Courtjester

‘Anguished wounds may quiver and quake, while a smile the visage adorns.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> I think what it's getting at is how people try to force bad jokes, usually by laughing at them or repeating them. Like phony sitcoms with their laugh tracks trying to peer pressure you into thinking horrible jokes are funny. God I hate sitcoms. Actually funny shows like Family Guy don't need laugh tracks.
> 
> "Be not afraid of going slowly, be only afraid of standing still." - Chinese Proverb


Thanks for explaining your view of the matter. I couldn't agree more!

Beautiful quote, too. Thank you for that.​


----------



## Courtjester

JosephB said:


> "Tanned fat looks better than white fat."
> 
> I'm not sure who said it, but it's so true -- is it not?


Do you really think so???​


----------



## Nacian

JosephB said:


> "Tanned fat looks better than white fat."
> 
> I'm not sure who said it, but it's so true -- is it not?



How do you mean?
Are you refering to people or things??


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> I love this.
> 
> "Go as far as you can see; when you get there, you'll be able to see farther." ♥ - Thomas Carlyle



I love the Thomas Carlyle quote, too. Better still I find the one you have chosen for your signature:

'The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities.' by James Allen


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> How do you mean?
> Are you refering to people or things??



Sounded to me as if people were meant.


----------



## Nacian

Courtjester said:


> Sounded to me as if people were meant.


Haha... I see.
A very strange thing to say..I would no fat whatsover is best, tanned or no tanned.
I am still laughing at that to be honest..Lol


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> I love the Thomas Carlyle quote, too. Better still I find the one you have chosen for your signature:
> 
> 'The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities.' by James Allen



I really like it too, inspires me when there is no one else to believe in my dreams


----------



## JosephB

Courtjester said:


> Do you really think so???



Yes.


----------



## Nacian

JosephB said:


> Yes.


Why?


----------



## Bilston Blue

"A man with two legs has more than the average."


----------



## JosephB

Nacian said:


> Why?



I've never mentioned this to anyone who didn't see it or agree. Tanned fat just looks better than pasty-white pale fat. Try to visualize it.


----------



## Nacian

JosephB said:


> I've never mentioned this to anyone who didn't see it or agree. Tanned fat just looks better than pasty-white pale fat. Try to visualize it.



Ah. I am trying...haha....I am having problem seeing the difference..haha..:concern:


----------



## Bluesman

Silence is not only golden, it is seldom misquoted.


----------



## CFFTB

"When a trout rising to a fly gets hooked on a line and finds himself unable to swim about freely, he begins with a fight which results in struggles and splashes and sometimes an escape. Often, of course, the situation is too tough for him. 
In the same way the human being struggles with his environment and with the hooks that catch him. Sometimes he masters his difficulties; sometimes they are too much for him. His struggles are all that the world sees and it naturally misunderstands them. It is hard for a free fish to understand what is happening to a hooked one." -- Karl. A. Menninger


----------



## JosephB

Yeah, but try putting that on a t-shirt.


----------



## moderan

"The shortest distance between two points is the path of least resistance"


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> Ah. I am trying...haha....I am having problem seeing the difference..haha..:concern:


So am I...

:concern:​


----------



## Courtjester

‘A room without books is like a body without a soul.’ Cicero


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> I really like it too, inspires me when there is no one else to believe in my dreams


*Illusion To Fusion*

Shadows that haunt us in dreams and in waking,
Dissolve in the light of the dawn that is breaking.
Illusory fears, their black clawing terror,
Stand naked and harmless, revealed in their error.

Mountains for climbing and bridges to cross,
Regrets at their passing, but no sense of loss,
For everything lives in the cauldron of mind,
Transmuted by the love the seeker must find.

We are beautiful dreamers, awakening at last,
To life everlasting, our solitude past,
Connecting with all in the infinite flow
Of light and life and love –
As above, so below.

Leane Grimshaw​


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> *Illusion To Fusion*
> 
> Shadows that haunt us in dreams and in waking,
> Dissolve in the light of the dawn that is breaking.
> Illusory fears, their black clawing terror,
> Stand naked and harmless, revealed in their error.
> 
> Mountains for climbing and bridges to cross,
> Regrets at their passing, but no sense of loss,
> For everything lives in the cauldron of mind,
> Transmuted by the love the seeker must find.
> 
> We are beautiful dreamers, awakening at last,
> To life everlasting, our solitude past,
> Connecting with all in the infinite flow
> Of light and life and love –
> As above, so below.
> 
> Leane Grimshaw​


Nice!


----------



## Bluesman

'Cause it's not where you go when you die
It's how you live when you're alive
Who you touch and how you feel it

And it's not about the time that you have
It's how you cry and how you laugh
Who you love and how you mean it
                                                    Jack Savoretti


----------



## Courtjester

*The Impossible Dream*



candid petunia said:


> Nice!



Glad you liked it! How about this one:

*The Impossible Dream*

To dream the impossible dream,
To fight the unbeatable foe,
To bear with unbearable sorrow,
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong,
To love pure and chaste from afar,
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest.
And the world will be better for this,
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ – Don Quixote
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh​


----------



## eraser

_"When the going gets weird -- the weird turn pro."_  Dr. Hunter Thompson (RIP)

_"You can observe a lot just by watching."_ Yogi Berra

_"Nobody goes to that restaurant anymore. It's too crowded."_ Yogi Berra

_"Weeds are flowers too, once you get to know them."_ A. A. Milne

_"It's too late to stop now."_ Van Morrison


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> *The Impossible Dream*
> 
> To dream the impossible dream,
> To fight the unbeatable foe,
> To bear with unbearable sorrow,
> To run where the brave dare not go.
> 
> To right the unrightable wrong,
> To love pure and chaste from afar,
> To try when your arms are too weary –
> To reach the unreachable Star.
> 
> This is my quest:
> To follow that star.
> No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
> To fight for the right, without question or pause.
> To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.
> 
> And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
> That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
> When I’m laid to my rest.
> And the world will be better for this,
> That one man [soul],
> Scorned and covered with scars,
> Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
> To reach the unreachable star.
> 
> From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ – Don Quixote
> Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh​



Nice one again. Here's another favourite of mine:



*Invictus
*

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.



William Ernest Henley


----------



## Courtjester

*You Can Do It!*

Thank you, Invictus, for sharing 'I am the captain of my soul' with us here. 

How about this one?

You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are harder to climb!’ 
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come, in time!’ 

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going,
If you believe in yourself.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you can remember that the only failures
Are the people who never try!

Anon.​


----------



## Amber Leaf

Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Courtjester

‘You don't have a soul. You are a Soul. You have a body.’ C. S. Lewis


----------



## Belle

Don't stop being bubbly just because they shook you too much - I made this one up, its not too original or funny but I like bit because I can relate-

Go on, get out - last words are for fools who haven't said enough. ~Karl Marx~

Rock bottom is good solid ground, and a dead end street is just a place to turn around - Wynonna Judd

A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking - Arthur Bloch.

Never argue with an idiot. He'll bring you down to his level, then beat you with experience.  (not sure who said this)

If you don't create change, change will create you - ? - 

I have my favourite quotes saved in a Word document so I could go on for a while but these are the ones I like the most


----------



## feralpen

Avoiding the light makes it difficult to see, enlightenment makes it difficult not to. ~ feralpen


----------



## Winston

"Quantity has a Quality of it's own."  Joseph Stalin


----------



## Bluesman

If life is a dream, wake me when it's over.


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, Belle, for sharing some of the quotes from your collection with us. Here is another one from mine:

‘He who is outside his door already has a hard part of his journey behind him.’ Dutch Proverb


----------



## Courtjester

Bluesman said:


> If life is a dream, wake me when it's over.



That, in my view, is precisely what happens to all of us. We reawaken to our true reality when we leave our present plane of life.


----------



## candid petunia

It must be borne in mind that the tragedy of life does not lie in not reaching your goal. The tragedy of life lies in having no goal to reach.
~ Benjamin E. Mays


----------



## caelum

"Just cause you say it, don't make it so."

"Always do what you are afraid to do."

"Stultum est timere quod vitare non potes (there is no point fearing that which cannot be stopped)."


----------



## Bluesman

Act with kindness, but do not expect gratitude.


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you have anything of importance to tell me, for God’s sake begin at the end’. Sara J. Duncan


----------



## DuKane

If you break your leg don't come running to me. Slim - my mum.


----------



## Courtjester

‘I’ve had an unhappy life, thank God.’ Russell Baker


----------



## Bluesman

Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding.
- Mohandas K. Gandhi   ​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ The Talmud


----------



## Bruce Wayne

You can always change your mind, but you can't always change your trousers --- My grandfather


----------



## candid petunia

If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality that helps you go on in spite of it all. And so today I still have a dream.	 ~ Martin Luther King Jr.
It's beautiful.


----------



## caelum

candid petunia said:


> If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality that helps you go on in spite of it all. And so today I still have a dream.     ~ Martin Luther King Jr.
> It's beautiful.



I like that one.  Reminds me of another, "If you know the why, you can endure any how." - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde

"The terrestrial became incognito to acquire comestibles" -- Sam Torvalds


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> I like that one. Reminds me of another, "If you know the why, you can endure any how." - Friedrich Nietzsche


That is so very true!

Your quote in turn reminds me of this one: 

‘Nothing befalls people, except what is in their nature to endure.’ Marcus Aurelius​


----------



## DuKane

My daughter would like me to add this one.

Be kind to your kids.
They're gonna choose your retirement home.


----------



## Sunny

The man who smiles when things go wrong has thought of someone to blame it on. - Robert Bloch​


----------



## Bluesman

From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down, I was convulsed with laughter. Someday I intend reading it. 
Groucho Marx


----------



## caelum

Courtjester said:


> That is so very true!
> 
> Your quote in turn reminds me of this one:
> 
> ‘Nothing befalls people, except what is in their nature to endure.’ Marcus Aurelius​



Hey, that's a great one.  Marcus Aurelius has some real gems.  Guy was smart.  Here's another by him,

"Men seek retreats for themselves, houses in the country, sea-shores, and mountains; and thou too art wont to desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most common sort of men, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose to retire into thyself. For nowhere either with more quiet or more freedom from trouble does a man retire than into his own soul."


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> Hey, that's a great one. Marcus Aurelius has some real gems. Guy was smart. Here's another by him,
> 
> "Men seek retreats for themselves, houses in the country, sea-shores, and mountains; and thou too art wont to desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most common sort of men, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose to retire into thyself. For nowhere either with more quiet or more freedom from trouble does a man retire than into his own soul."


And that brings to mind:​
‘Remember it is possible to withdraw into the innermost even if you are walking the streets of a big city. You do not need to enter into a quiet place. It is wiser so to live that at any moment, in any place, you can pray and open your heart to the great silence, to the Infinite.’ White Eagle Calendar September 2011


----------



## Courtjester

DuKane said:


> My daughter would like me to add this one.
> 
> Be kind to your kids.
> They're gonna choose your retirement home.


That makes me wonder how old your daughter might be. 
Could this one still apply to her?

*Teenagers!
*Tired of being harassed by parents,
Who don’t know anything?

*Act Now!*
Move out! Get a job!
Pay your own bills,
While you still know everything!​


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality that helps you go on in spite of it all. And so today I still have a dream. ~ Martin Luther King Jr.


_*What Is Hope?
*_When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
Optimists hope that they’ll come right again and they do!
And when times are hard, positive thinkers hope they’ll 
Become easier again, as they invariably do!
So, what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties, risks or failures, 
But an inner trusting that:
If we fail now, we shall not do so forever;
If we get hurt, we shall be healed;
If we make mistakes, we shall learn from them 
And be allowed to move on to higher learning.

Aquarius​


----------



## edgar1981

''Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside a dog it's too dark to read'' - Groucho Marx


----------



## Bluesman

“He who knows not and knows not that he knows not is a fool—shun him.
 He who knows not and knows that he knows not is a child—teach him. 
 He  who knows and knows not that he knows is asleep—wake him. 
 He who knows  and knows that he knows is wise—follow him.”

Easy eh


----------



## candid petunia

Bluesman said:


> “He who knows not and knows not that he knows not is a fool—shun him.
> He who knows not and knows that he knows not is a child—teach him.
> He  who knows and knows not that he knows is asleep—wake him.
> He who knows  and knows that he knows is wise—follow him.”
> 
> Easy eh



Our teacher had told us about this at school. They're the steps to learning. It's like learning to drive a car. At first you're unconsciously unconscious of the fact that you don't know how to drive. When you realise you don't know how to drive, you're consciously unconscious. As you're learning, you're consciously conscious of the way the car moves while you're driving. When you've mastered driving, you're unconsciously conscious of how to move the vehicle around.


----------



## Bluesman

candid petunia said:


> Our teacher had told us about this at school. They're the steps to learning. It's like learning to drive a car. At first you're unconsciously unconscious of the fact that you don't know how to drive. When you realise you don't know how to drive, you're consciously unconscious. As you're learning, you're consciously conscious of the way the car moves while you're driving. When you've mastered driving, you're unconsciously conscious of how to move the vehicle around.



I first came across this when i use to do Karate many many moons ago. It,s always amused me but it also has a great deal wisdom in there. Your take on it Candid is spot on


----------



## candid petunia

Hehe my sister just read all of this and banged her head trying to understand. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## caelum

Wow, I think I'm falling in love with Marcus Aurelius.

“If someone is able to show me that what I think or do is not right, I will happily change, for I seek the truth, by which no one was ever truly harmed. It is the person who continues in his self-deception and ignorance who is harmed.” 
― Marcus Aurelius


----------



## DAAR84

> “The price of being a sheep is boredom. The price of being a wolf is loneliness. Choose one or the other with great care.”
> 
> Hugh Macleod


----------



## DuKane

Graffiti on the poster of the Hitchcock film 'The Birds'.

The Birds is coming!
_And good English has went!_


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> Hehe my sister just read all of this and banged her head trying to understand. :topsy_turvy:


Give her time! We all get there in the end.

How about this one:

‘Death is not the greatest loss in life. 
The greatest loss is what dies inside us while we live.’ Anon.​


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> Wow, I think I'm falling in love with Marcus Aurelius.



Wow! 

So am I.​


----------



## candid petunia

[h=1]“Every morning in Africa, a Gazelle wakes up. It knows it must run faster than the fastest lion or it will be killed. Every morning a Lion wakes up. It knows it must outrun the slowest Gazelle or it will starve to death. It doesn't matter whether you are a Lion or a Gazelle... when the sun comes up, you'd better be running.” - Anon[/h]


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> ‘Death is not the greatest loss in life.
> The greatest loss is what dies inside us while we live.’ Anon.​


that would be Norman Cousins. Another favourite quote.


----------



## candid petunia

Writing is a socially acceptable form of getting naked in public. - Paulo Coelho


----------



## Courtjester

*Quotes about sheep*

The other day, one of you posted the quote below. 
It's a good one, thank you for it.

‘The price of being a sheep is boredom. The price of being a wolf is loneliness. Choose one or the other with great care.’ Hugh Macleod 

These two sayings came to me later in connection with yours:

‘To be a perfect member of a herd of sheep, one must above all be a sheep. Albert Einstein

‘Those who run with the herd don’t get ahead of it.’ Anon.
​


----------



## Bluesman

After eating an entire bull, a mountain lion felt so good     he started roaring. 
    He kept it up until a hunter came along and shot him...
    The moral: When you're full of bull, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## candid petunia

Diamonds are nothing more than chunks of coal that stuck to their jobs. ~ Malcolm S. Forbes


----------



## candid petunia

One upon a time, a weasel died. The End. - me


----------



## Bluesman

i do love a happy ending !!!! lol



candid petunia said:


> One upon a time, a weasel died. The End. - me


----------



## wacker

MESS WITH THE BEST AND YOU'LL DIE LIKE THE REST

DON'T MESS WITH THE BEST BECAUSE THE BEST DON'T MESS.


This is a favorite quote of mine by myself


----------



## Jaé D.

I saw this one today by Bill Maher on being over 50: 
 "It is the first time in your life that you can see over the crest of the mountain and down into the Valley below... you know, Death."


----------



## Cran

As well as the two in my signature - 

_Learn from the past, work for the future, live in the now_ (unknown);


*And your wise men don't know how it feels 
to be thick as a brick*  (Jethro Tull); 


_... avoid frequently peeing into the oven as it does drastically reduce the temperature ..._
(Black on White Misprint Show - published collection of newspaper misprints)


----------



## candid petunia

Cran said:


> _... avoid frequently peeing into the oven as it does drastically reduce the temperature ..._
> (Black on White Misprint Show - published collection of newspaper misprints)


Hahahahaha! That was crazy! :joker:


----------



## Bluesman

A word to the wise ain't necessary - it's the stupid ones that need the advice.


----------



## Courtjester

Jaé D. said:


> I saw this one today by Bill Maher on being over 50:
> "It is the first time in your life that you can see over the crest of the mountain and down into the Valley below... you know, Death."



If that was me looking down the crest, I'd ask myself: 'So, what's all the fuss about? There IS no death - only transformations into different lifestates.'


----------



## Courtjester

‘If all our misfortunes were laid in a common heap, whence each must take an equal share, most people would be content to pick up their own and depart.’ Solon


----------



## DuKane

Tis better that people believe you're intelligent, than you open your mouth and prove them wrong.


----------



## The Backward OX

If you want to soar with the eagles, stop hanging out with the ducks.


----------



## caelum

"If you're gonna do something, do it right." - This was my grandpa's advice.

"You only get what you give." - The Free Radicals


----------



## Courtjester

‘When a person comes to me for advice, I find out the kind of advice they want and then give it to them.’ Josh Billings


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> "If you're gonna do something, do it right." - This was my grandpa's advice.



That's what I was told by me elders, too - a very long time ago. It has always stood me in good stead and still does.


----------



## Courtjester

caelum;1471953"You only get what you give." - The Free Radicals[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Another reference to the Universal law of Karma. It ensures that what we send out into the world unerringly finds its way back to us.


----------



## Courtjester

The Backward OX said:


> If you want to soar with the eagles, stop hanging out with the ducks.



Good one! Another way of saying: if you run with the herd, you will only get as far as the herd.


----------



## DuKane

I'd rather have a German division in front of me, than a French one behind.
Gen George S Patton.


----------



## The Backward OX

DuKane said:


> I'd rather have a German division in front of me, than a French one behind.
> Gen George S Patton.


This might be apocryphal, but I heard it said that the Frogs had built a new tank during the war, with five gears - one forward, and four reverse.


----------



## The Backward OX

Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut and still think they are sexy.


----------



## The Backward OX

Sincerity is everything. If you can fake that, you’ve got it made.


----------



## The Backward OX

I don't feel old. I don't feel anything until noon. Then it's time for my nap.


----------



## The Backward OX

Don't worry about avoiding temptation. As you grow older, it will avoid you.


----------



## Nacian

''be who you are and self will find you''


----------



## Bluesman

a bird in the hand is in worth two in the bush


----------



## Terry D

"I knew a young blonde once. She drove me to drink. 'Tis the only thing I'm indebted to her for."

W.C. Fields


----------



## Cat Laurelle

There is only one happiness in life, to love and be loved. 
*George Sand *


----------



## Courtjester

‘Kindness in words creates confidence. Kindness in thinking creates profoundness. Kindness in giving creates love.’ Lao-tzu


----------



## candid petunia

The average person would have quit at the first failure. That’s why there have been many average men and only one Edison. - Napoleon Hill


----------



## Bluesman

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out  of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at  my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”     
 ―       Marilyn Monroe

“Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.”     
 ―       Albert Einstein


----------



## Sunny

Look after my heart, I've left it with you -- Edward Cullen :love_heart:


----------



## Courtjester

‘Words have the power to destroy and heal. When words are true and kind, they can change our world.’ The Buddha


----------



## caelum

I am adding many of these to my quote collection.



			
				Courtjester said:
			
		

> ‘Words have the power to destroy and heal. When words are true and kind, they can change our world.’ The Buddha


There really are some awesome Buddha quotes.

"Patience is the art of hoping." - Marquis De Vauvenargues

"Shut the **** up and train." - Anonymous.  It's on a desktop background of mine.

"Hold yourself responsible to a standard higher than anybody else expects of you.  Never excuse yourself.  Never pity yourself.  Be a hard master to yourself and lenient to everybody else." - Harry Ward Beacher


----------



## candid petunia

caelum said:


> "Hold yourself responsible to a standard higher than anybody else expects of you.  Never excuse yourself.  Never pity yourself.  Be a hard master to yourself and lenient to everybody else." - Harry Ward Beacher


Absolutely love it. Haven't been well for 2 days, was pitying myself  but this came at the right time.
Thanks caelum. 

Reminds me of Robin Sharma's quote: The harder you are on yourself, the easier life will be on you.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Conquering your lower earthly self is better than winning a thousand battles. The victory shall truly be yours and will never be taken from you by Angels or demons, Heaven or Hell.’ The Buddha 

‘In my view, that’s the only battle truly worth winning.’ Aquarius


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> I am adding many of these to my quote collection.
> 
> "Hold yourself responsible to a standard higher than anybody else expects of you. Never excuse yourself. Never pity yourself. Be a hard master to yourself and lenient to everybody else." - Harry Ward Beacher


So am I, Caelum. Many thanks to everybody for sharing theirs.

My collection is growing day by day.

'Hold yourself responsible' is particularly poignant - sound advice indeed!​


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> Haven't been well for 2 days, was pitying myself  but this came at the right time.
> Reminds me of Robin Sharma's quote: The harder you are on yourself, the easier life will be on you.



Glad to hear you are feeling better again. I believe it doesn't do any harm whatever to wallow a bit in self-pity from time to time. So long as one doesn't stay in this mode and pulls oneself by one's own bootstraps out of it again, all's well.


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> ‘Conquering your lower earthly self is better than winning a thousand battles. The victory shall truly be yours and will never be taken from you by Angels or demons, Heaven or Hell.’ The Buddha
> 
> ‘In my view, that’s the only battle truly worth winning.’ Aquarius








Courtjester said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better again. I believe it doesn't do any harm whatever to wallow a bit in self-pity from time to time. So long as one doesn't stay in this mode and pulls oneself by one's own bootstraps out of it again, all's well.



Inspirational quotes or books help me a lot.   I'm glad for this thread.


----------



## J>K

An insane person is a genius for the simple reason that two heads are better than one. - me


----------



## candid petunia

Life is like an onion: You peel it off one layer at a time, and sometimes you weep. ~ Carl Sandburg


----------



## candid petunia

A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in. ~ Greek proverb


----------



## Nacian

''no such a thing as depression only impressions''


----------



## Bluesman

You only get one crack of the whip


----------



## Sunny

Everybody wants to go to heaven, but nobody wants to die. -- (not sure who originally said this)


----------



## Courtjester

Bluesman said:


> You only get one crack of the whip



When you believe in Karma and reincarnation, as I do, this is not true.


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> ''no such a thing as depression only impressions''



Or rather: feelings - repressing our feelings when they wish to surface are a sure way into depression.


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> Life is like an onion: You peel it off one layer at a time, and sometimes you weep. ~ Carl Sandburg



You just know the feeling, don't you?


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> Inspirational quotes or books help me a lot.  I'm glad for this thread.



The same is true for me - on both counts.


----------



## Courtjester

‘You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire Universe, deserve your love, compassion and affection.’ The Buddha


----------



## Nacian

''intentions are met when feelings are let''


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion.’ The Dalai Lama


----------



## candid petunia

Mountains inspire leaders, valleys mature them - Winston Churchill


----------



## Courtjester

‘If at first you don’t succeed, skydiving is not for you!’ Anon.


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> ‘If at first you don’t succeed, skydiving is not for you!’ Anon.


hehe :joker:

Reminds me of more:

"If at first you don't succeed, failure may be your style." - Quentin Crisp
"If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried."


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde

"They bring a knife, you bring a gun, that's the _chigago way!_" -- Anon


----------



## candid petunia

"A man is not finished when he is defeated. He is finished when he quits." - Richard M. Nixon


----------



## candid petunia

"Shared laughter creates a bond of friendships. When people laugh together, they cease to be young and old, teacher and pupils, worker and boss. They become a single group of human beings." - W. Lee Grant


----------



## candid petunia

"The happiness of life is made up of minute fractions - the little, soon-forgotten charities of a kiss or smile, a kind look, a heart-felt compliment, and the countless infinitesimals of pleasurable and genial feeling" - Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Bluesman

You grow up the day you have your first real laugh at yourself.

- Ethel Barrymore


----------



## caelum

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."

- Edmund Burke


----------



## Olly Buckle

The quality of moral behaviour varies in inverse ratio to the number of human beings involved. - Aldous Huxley.


----------



## candid petunia

It is not what you look at that matters, it's what you see. - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Bluesman

Life is a great big canvas, and you should throw all the paint on it you can.
- Danny Kaye


----------



## Courtjester

Bluesman said:


> You grow up the day you have your first real laugh at yourself.
> 
> - Ethel Barrymore


'Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves,
For they shall have endless fun.'

Anon.​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Knowledge is power and power corrupts, so study hard and be evil.’  Anon.

‘Knowledge is recognising a tomato as a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

candid petunia said:


> It is not what you look at that matters, it's what you see. - Henry David Thoreau


This reminded me of this;

"Observation and perception are two different things; the observing eye is stronger, the perceiving eye is weaker."
Miyamoto Musashi.

I love it the way that two such wildly different people can pick up on the same distinction.


----------



## Nevermore

_All my years to this moment 
All my road's to this wall.
All my words to this silence
All my pride to this fall.
-Songs of Sapphique

_I love the way the words bounce off one another.  I find it beautifully poetic, it's from the book _Incarceron_.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Time is a great teacher. Unfortunately, it kills all its pupils.’ Anon.

‘If worms had guns, birds wouldn’t mess with them.’ Anon.

‘The sooner you fall behind, the more time you’ll have for catching up.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Olly Buckle said:


> The quality of moral behaviour varies in inverse ratio to the number of human beings involved. - Aldous Huxley.



I do not believe that this is necessarily true.


----------



## candid petunia

"Nature never did betray the heart that loved her."


----------



## Cat Laurelle

"There is only one happiness in life, to love and be loved." 
George Sand


----------



## Bluesman

While you are proclaiming peace with your lips, be careful to have it even more fully in your heart. 
- Francis of Assisi​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Few things are harder to put up with, than the annoyance of a good example.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Courtjester

‘Expect nothing but perfection and that’s exactly what you’ll get – nothing.’ Anon.


----------



## Nacian

''get over yourself you're only here once''


----------



## Nacian

''adjust your seatbelt smile and stay alive this is the ride of your life''


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> ''get over yourself you're only here once''



As you know and explained elsewhere, that's a view I don't share.​


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> ''adjust your seatbelt smile and stay alive this is the ride of your life''



'Be one of the winners of life by making the most of what you've got and endeavouring to learn something from every experience.' 

The Courtjester​


----------



## candid petunia

"We cannot learn from one another until we stop shouting at one another - until we speak quietly enough so that our words can be heard as well as our voices." - Richard M. Nixon


----------



## candid petunia

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Nacian

Courtjester said:


> As you know and explained elsewhere, that's a view I don't share.​


dear Courtjester
you are in this right that you do not agree about being here once, but this saying was for a particular instance where the need of it needed raising.:sneakiness:


----------



## Nacian

''ask me not my name my age or my whereabouts, ask me if I agree or disagree, even better, ask me wether you may or may not in proceedings that involves me and others''


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> dear Courtjester
> you are in this right that you do not agree about being here once, but this saying was for a particular instance where the need of it needed raising.:sneakiness:



Thank you, dear Nacian, for explaining this.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Intuition often comes like a flash. It is an inward knowing. The thing is to have courage to act on it, to be prepared to whatever it brings.’ White Eagle Calendar October 2011


----------



## Courtjester

‘Regular naps prevent the onset of old age, especially if taken while driving one’s car.’ Anon.


----------



## Nacian

'if you quit enough there will be plenty left for another time':icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bluesman

"All is not as it sometimes seems" ........   i thought of that one all on my own


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> 'if you quit enough there will be plenty left for another time':icon_cheesygrin:



I think you probably mean 'If you quit early enough, there will be plenty left for another time.'


----------



## Courtjester

‘Don't get cheesed off when your neighbours are playing loud music at 2 am. Call them at 4 am and tell them how much you loved it.’ Anon.


----------



## Nacian

Courtjester said:


> I think you probably mean 'If you quit early enough, there will be plenty left for another time.'



that's right Courtjester the word enough is missing so yes:adoration:


----------



## Nacian

'inflict not on yourself and life is easy on you'


----------



## Courtjester

Bluesman said:


> "All is not as it sometimes seems" ........ i thought of that one all on my own


So very true, oh wise one. ​


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> 'inflict not on yourself and life is easy on you'


'Do as you would like to be done to.'​
St. Matthew 7:12: ‘Whatever you wish people to do for you, do likewise also for them, for this is the law and the prophets.’ In my view, a word of warning and a clear reference to the Universal law of Karma, i.e. what we send out inevitably does return to us.


----------



## Courtjester

‘A psychopath thinks two and two are five. A neurotic knows that two and two are 
four, but he worries about it.’ Anon


----------



## Courtjester

‘A psychopath may think two and two are five. A neurotic knows that two and two are four, but worries about it.’ Anon


----------



## Bluesman

I can be changed by what happens to me, but i refuse to be reduced by it.                 Maya Angelou


----------



## Sunny

"Of course I can keep secrets. It's the people I tell them to that can't keep them." - Anthony Haden


----------



## Courtjester

Bessie Braddock: ‘Sir, you are drunk.’ 
Churchill: ‘Ah yes, Madam, and you are ugly. But in the morning, I shall be sober.’


----------



## Winston

After Winston Churchill's Conservative Party lost to Clement Attlee Labour Party in 1945, Winston became withdrawn and sullen.

Winston avoided Attlee during the transition, but once they met in a Parliament Men's room.  Attlee was gloating after his victory. He sneered at Churchill, who was trying to leave without facing Attlee.

"What's the matter, Winston?  Bashful?"  Attlee goaded.

"No.  Every time you see something large, you want to nationalize it."


----------



## candid petunia

"If you treat an individual as if he were what he ought to be and could be, he will become what he ought to be and could be." - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## DAAR84

> People  walk through life pretending to be in control. They rarely question the  ground beneath their feet or the delicate                            balance within themselves, but all the time  their world lies at the edge of their own desolation, waiting for that  next curve                            that shatters the illusion and leaves  everything stiff and raw as an open wound. I know this place well. I  spend most of my                            time here, rummaging for something Id lost  somewhere along the line. Something that escaped me long before I knew  enough to                            keep it. Something I can no longer define.






> I  try to think of someone who might be on my side, someone who is truly  with me -- one person that would make the vulnerability                            and isolation more bearable. I can think of  no one. Everywhere I look it is the same: the endless dance of control  and submission,                            the vulnerabilities exploited, the beauty  bound up and locked away, the spirit mined until its resources are  exhausted.
> 
> No one is ever truly with anyone. In the end, as always, we are alone.




Both by a fellow named Kenny Hickey in his short story collection titled "Sex is Dead".

If anyone wants a link to them, let me know.


----------



## Courtjester

DAAR84 said:


> Both by a fellow named Kenny Hickey in his short story collection titled "Sex is Dead".
> 
> If anyone wants a link to them, let me know.



Thank you for sharing this with us. As I for one would love to take a closer look at his stories, please let's have the link.


----------



## Courtjester

Nancy Astor: ‘Sir, if you were my husband, I would give you poison.’ 
Churchill: ‘If I were your husband I would take it.’


----------



## Courtjester

*The Soul’s Yearning*

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘Seliges Verlangen’ 
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
(My own translation)​


----------



## Courtjester

Apparently, one in five people in the world are Chinese.
There are five people in my family, so it must be one of them.
It’s either my mum or my dad. Or my older brother Colin.
Or my younger brother HoChaChu.
But I think it’s Colin!

Tommy Cooper​


----------



## Courtjester

‘When everything is coming your way, you are in the wrong lane.’ Anon.


----------



## candid petunia

Knowledge is learning something every day. Wisdom is letting go of something every day. ~ Zen Proverb


----------



## Bluesman

Why should we live with such hurry and waste of life? We are determined to be starved before we are hungry.
- Henry David Thoreau​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The spiritual urge towards light and love, wisdom and happiness has to be enshrined in human hearts.’ Sai Baba


----------



## candid petunia

Failure seems to be nature’s plan for preparing us for great responsibilities. - Napoleon Hill


----------



## candid petunia

Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. ~ Steve Jobs


----------



## Courtjester

‘There are things we don’t want to happen, but have to accept. Things we don’t want to know, but have to learn. People we think we can’t live without, but have to let go.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘What you resist, persists.’ Carl Jung


----------



## candid petunia

What happened down in the dungeon between you and Professor Quirrell is a complete secret. So, naturally, the whole school knows. - Professor Dumbledore, Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## Bluesman

*"I'll have what she's having."* 
              (Estelle Reiner, _When Harry Met Sally... (1989)_)  

Love that scene in the movie  LOL


----------



## Nacian

''read not my mind , read me''!


----------



## Nacian

''deception is only the surface what lies beneath is the truth''


----------



## JoeSmo

"all i wanna do is chew bubble gum and kick some ass, and im all out of bubble gum"


----------



## Cran

JoeSmo said:


> "all i wanna do is chew bubble gum and kick some ass, and im all out of bubble gum"



I thought it was: _It's time to kick ass or chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum. _?


----------



## Nacian

''lots of normalities take you nowhere small banalities will have you everywhere little temerities with a dash or rationality will get you somewhere''


----------



## Courtjester

‘Who says nothing is impossible. I've been doing nothing for years.’ Anon.


----------



## candid petunia

"Don't live each day as if it were your last. Live each day as if it were your first." - Paulo Coelho

I love it, it's so profound. And until I read it, I'd never realised there could be a difference between the two.


----------



## Nacian

'resist not my temptations, I cannot resist me'


----------



## Nacian

'take me not for who I am, take me for what I say'


----------



## candid petunia

"And forget not that the earth delights to feel your bare feet and the winds long to play with your hair." - Khalil Gibran


----------



## alianneL

“Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don’t mind, it doesn’t matter.”
_- Mark Twain

I really love this ^^
_


----------



## Bluesman

"If you love life, don't waste time, for time is what life is made up of."


----------



## Courtjester

Nacian said:


> 'take me not for who I am, take me for what I say'



'Take me not for what I say, but for what I do! Actions speak louder than words.' The Courtjester


----------



## Courtjester

‘True strength is not always shown through victory. Standing up and trying again displays strength of spirit and heart.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘The mind is like a parachute – it works best when it’s open.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Don’t be rushed, be sure.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Our fears don’t stop death, they stop life.’ Rickson Gracie


----------



## Courtjester

alianneL said:


> “Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don’t mind, it doesn’t matter.”
> _- Mark Twain
> 
> I really love this ^^
> _


So do I!​


----------



## candid petunia

"People often say that 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder,' and I say that the most liberating thing about beauty is realizing that you are the beholder. This empowers us to find beauty in places where others have not dared to look, including inside ourselves." - Salma Hayek


----------



## Bluesman

Now on the street tonight the lights grow dim
The walls of my room are closing in
There's a war outside still raging
You say it ain't ours anymore to win
I want to sleep beneath
Peaceful skies in my lover's bed
With a wide open country in my eyes
And these romantic dreams in my head

Once we made a promise we swore we'd always remember
No retreat, baby, no surrender
Blood brothers in a stormy night
With a vow to defend
No retreat, baby, no surrender

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Deyo

"School gives you lessons, then you take tests.  Life gives you tests, then you learn lessons." -I don't know


----------



## VelvetBulldozer

Taken from Ralph Waldo Emerson's _The Transcendentalist.

" The sturdy capitalist, no matter how deep and square on blocks of Quincy granite he lays the foundations of his banking-house or Exchange, must set it, at last, not on a cube corresponding to the angles of his structure, but on a mass of unknown materials and solidity, red-hot or white-hot, perhaps at the core, which rounds off to an almost perfect sphericity, and lies floating in soft air, and goes spinning away, dragging bank and banker with it at a rate of thousands of miles the hour, he knows not whither, -- a bit of bullet, now glimmering, now darkling through a small cubic space on the edge of an unimaginable pit of emptiness. And this wild balloon, in which his whole venture is embarked, is a just symbol of his whole state and faculty."


_I love it!!!!!


----------



## felix

"Clevinger was dead. That was the fundemental flaw in his philosophy." - Catch-22 by Joseph Heller

That one kills me.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Love is a free contract that begins with a spark and can end in the same way. A thousand dangers threaten love, but if the couple defends it, it can be saved. It can grow like a tree and give shade and fruit, but that happens only when both partners participate.’ Isabel Allende ‘Portrait in Sepia’


----------



## Courtjester

Deyo said:


> "School gives you lessons, then you take tests. Life gives you tests, then you learn lessons."


True, so very true!​


----------



## Courtjester

'Every gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired signifies in the final sense, a theft from those who hunger and are not fed, those who are cold and are not clothed. This world in arms is not spending money alone. It is spending the sweat of its labourers, the genius of its scientists, the hopes of its children. This is not a way of life at all in any true sense. Under the clouds of war, it is humanity hanging on a cross of iron.' Dwight D. Eisenhower, speech, American Society of Newspaper Editors, 16 April 1953 

'Give me the money that has been spent in war and I will clothe every man, woman, and child in an attire of which kings and queens will be proud. I will build a schoolhouse in every valley over the whole earth. I will crown every hillside with a place of worship consecrated to peace.' Charles Sumner


----------



## Bluesman

"If ignorance goes to forty dollars a barrel, I want drilling rights to  George Bush's head." —Jim Hightower, former Texas Commissioner of  Agriculture, referring to the elder Bush


----------



## Courtjester

'There are three types of people in the world - those who can count and those who can't.' Anon.


----------



## candid petunia

"One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure it's worth watching."


----------



## Bluesman

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Forget          all the rules. Forget about being published. Write for yourself and celebrate          writing.
        Melinda Haynes[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## caelum

"Worry not about what isn't, but accept what is."

"If you want to make the world beautiful, you got to stare at the ugly things."


----------



## Nacian

''insist not on big words  and sounding drums, say what you want.
  s''ay it once with one hand,and be done with it with the other.''


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"If you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain." -- Dolly Parton 

"A good idea is a good idea forever. . . ." -- David Brent


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Life is a bitch and then you die" 
I used to think it was one of Woody Allen's, but it is so widespread I am not sure anymore. What I like is that every time life gets to be a real bitch I think "Not dead yet!"


----------



## Bluesman

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]I          keep six honest serving men[/SIZE][/FONT] 
        [FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]They          taught me all I knew;[/SIZE][/FONT] 
        [FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Their          names are What and Why and When[/SIZE][/FONT] 
        [FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]and          How and Where and Who.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
        [FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Rudyard          Kipling[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## candid petunia

"Anyone can become angry -- that is easy. But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right way -- this is not easy."   - Aristotle


----------



## Deyo

"Be what you would seem to be - or, if you'd like it put more simply - never imagine yourself not to be otherwise than what it might appear to others that what you were or might have been was not otherwise than what you had been would have appeared to them to be otherwise."
— Lewis Carroll


----------



## Nacian

''is the clock ticking''? asked I
''yes mine is.''  said he
''how do you know''? said I
''oh the hands are moving see''?? said he
''Ah. well, mine is too'' said I
''how do you know? asked  he
well my heart is beating...see.'' said I
''what!! faster??'' said he
No.  just deeper.'' says I


----------



## Nacian

''your ignorance is far more entertaining that your voice.
can you now switch to very ignorant and be quiet''?!


----------



## Nacian

''there are only two people in the world. those who are, and those who aren't, the third species is either sophisticated, plain or simply absent and stuck in between. that we call alien. it is neither here or there.''


----------



## Nacian

''when in attemp to jump, please take care not to. but if you really have to, please remember, there is no guarantee of a way back up again, in case you do like it so much you want to do it again''


----------



## Nacian

''charisma counts faster than five, you can only count to one. that's if zero doesn't get there first.''


----------



## Sunny

Nothing takes the taste out of peanut butter quite like unrequited love.  - Charles M. Shultz, _Charlie Brown in "Peanuts"_


----------



## Courtjester

‘Birthdays are good for you. Statistics show that the people who have the most live the longest.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘The real problem is in the hearts and minds of people. It is easier to denature plutonium than to denature the evil spirit of humankind.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## Nacian

''the real truth is in the soul of things. I see hearts and minds related spirits that drive humans to either the spirit of else, or the spirits of light. there is no evil and devil is failure''.


----------



## Courtjester

caelum said:


> "If you want to make the world beautiful, you got to stare at the ugly things."



'If you want to make our world are more beautiful place, start with yourself.' The Courtjester


----------



## candid petunia

“Don’t ask what the world needs. Ask what makes you come alive, and go do it. Because what the world needs is people who have come alive.” - Howard Thurman


----------



## VelvetBulldozer

Attributed to Terrance Mckenna.

"Transcend and mistrust ideologies.  Go for direct experience.  What do you think when you face the water fall?  What do you think when you have sex?  What do you think when you take psilocybin?  Everything else is just unconfirmable rumor, useless, probably lies.  So liberate yourself from the illusion of culture, take responsibility for what you think and what you do."


----------



## VelvetBulldozer

Sunny said:


> Nothing takes the taste out of peanut butter quite like unrequited love.  - Charles M. Shultz, _Charlie Brown in "Peanuts"_



From Emerson's Essay Friendship. It's not meant to be a rebuttal. I just read it recently and your quote triggered my memory. 

"It is thought a disgrace to love unrequited. But the great will see that true love cannot be unrequited. True love transcends the unworthy object, and dwells and broods on the eternal, and when the poor interposed mask crumbles, it is not sad, but feels rid of so much earth, and feels its independency the surer."


----------



## Nacian

''one might say about human nature, that it is measured against the new, the familiar and the prospect of something else, but one may not be able to deny that one cannot measure pleasure''


----------



## candid petunia

"If you knew that hope and despair were paths to the same destination, which would you choose?"  ~ Robert Brault


----------



## candid petunia

"Whoever you are, there is some younger person who thinks you are perfect. There is some work that will never be done if you don't do it. There is someone who would miss you if you were gone. There is a place that you alone can fill." - Jacob Braude


----------



## DAAR84

candid petunia said:


> "Whoever you are, there is some younger person who thinks you are perfect. There is some work that will never be done if you don't do it. There is someone who would miss you if you were gone. There is a place that you alone can fill." - Jacob Braude


_

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to candid petunia again._

Thank you for posting this, I needed to read something like that as of late. 


As for a quote...

*Life is eternal, and love is immortal,
 and death is only a horizon;
 and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight.

 ~Rossiter Worthington Raymond*


----------



## candid petunia

"A poem begins as a lump in the throat, a sense of wrong, a homesickness, a love-sickness." - Robert Frost


----------



## Bluesman

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]It is defeat that turns bone to flint; it is defeat that turns gristle to muscle; it is defeat that makes men invincible. Do not then be afraid of defeat. You are never so near to victory as when defeated in a good cause.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Henry Ward Beecher[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## candid petunia

"And above all, watch with glittering eyes the whole world around you, because the greatest secrets are always hidden in the most unlikely places. Those who don't believe in magic will never find it." - Roald Dahl


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> "A poem begins as a lump in the throat, a sense of wrong, a homesickness, a love-sickness." - Robert Frost


A good poem does this - not just any, don't you think?

Anyway, does he mean writing or reading it?​


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> A good poem does this - not just any, don't you think?
> 
> Anyway, does he mean writing or reading it?​


A good poem does it, yeah. 
_does he mean writing or reading it?
_Haha, never thought of it that way. I'd taken it in the sense of writing it.


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> "If you knew that hope and despair were paths to the same destination, which would you choose?" ~ Robert Brault



'I don't think we have any choice in the matter. Every human soul has to live through both these experiences and many more besides.' The Courtjester


----------



## Courtjester

‘Humankind’s ultimate goal is finding the One who is in us and the truth that is our soul. That is the key with which to open the gate of the spiritual life that leads to the Heavenly Kingdom.’ Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## Courtjester

‘May those who love us do so. And those who don’t love us, may God turn their hearts. And if He doesn’t turn their hearts, may he turn their ankles, so we’ll know them by their limping.’ An Irish Blessing


----------



## Courtjester

‘To err is human; to blame it on someone else shows management potential.’ Anon.


----------



## Jon M

Don't know who this one belongs to.


This sentence has five words. Here are five more words. Five-word sentences are fine. But several together become monotonous. Listen to what is happening. The writing is getting boring. The sound of it drones. It’s like a stuck record. The ear demands some variety. Now listen. I vary the sentence length, and I create music. Music. The writing sings. It has a pleasant rhythm, a lilt, a harmony. I use short sentences. And I use sentences of medium length. And sometimes, when I am certain the reader is rested, I will engage him with a sentence of considerable length, a sentence that burns with energy and builds with all the impetus of a crescendo, the roll of the drums, the crash of the cymbals–sounds that say listen to this, it is important.​


----------



## Bluesman

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Immature poets imitate; mature poets steal.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]T. S. Eliot[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Nacian

'move on and the world will move with you, stagnate and the world will be a different place from you'


----------



## Nacian

Bluesman said:


> [SIZE=+1]Immature poets imitate; mature poets steal.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+1]T. S. Eliot[/SIZE]


how is one supposed to think of this Bluesman?


----------



## DAAR84

Though a _hadith_ is much of the time a descriptive narrative _and _a recorded saying of the Prophet Muhammad - peace be upon him - this _hadith _is worth sharing. It speaks about the depth of the hellfire. Its from Sahih Muslim.



> Abu Hurairah (RA) reported: “While we were in the company  of Allah’s Messenger (SAW), we heard a terrible sound. Thereupon,  Allah’s Messenger (SAW) said, ‘Do you know what  that sound is?’ When we answered, ‘Allah and His Messenger know best.’  He said. “_*That is a stone which was thrown into Hell seventy years ago  and has been constantly falling until now when it finally reached the  bottom.*_’”
> [Muslim]


----------



## Bluesman

Nacian said:


> how is one supposed to think of this Bluesman?



It says what it says ..... lol....one must make ones own mind up !! lol


----------



## Deyo

The whole world spins around us, weaving out, not leaving out, any detail. And so we live by our own tiny thread, in the ever expanding Fabric of Life.


----------



## caelum

"Don't judge people by their reputation, but by how they carry themselves."

"If I could change your mind, I'd really love to break your heart." - Tears For Fears


----------



## DuKane

If you follow the crowd, one day you'll end up in Tesco's.


----------



## caelum

"Winners never quit, and quitters never win."

"I don't like illusions.  I can't see. . . them clearly. . ."  The Sick Puppies


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is impossible to travel faster than light and certainly not desirable, as one’s hat keeps blowing off.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘When I look at the bill for my operation, I understand why doctors have to wear masks in operating theatres.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

'Life’s tragedy is that we get old too soon and wise too late.' Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Courtjester

‘Growing old is a bad habit, which a busy person has no time to form.’ A. Maurois


----------



## candid petunia

"The most important thing in life is to learn how to give out love, and to let it come in." - Mitch Albom


----------



## candid petunia

"Empty your mind, be formless, shapeless - like water. Now you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup, you put water into a bottle, it becomes the bottle, you put it in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Now water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend." ~ Bruce Lee


----------



## Courtjester

*The Captain Of My Soul*

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.

William Ernest Henley

From  ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
 ​


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever Gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeoning of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll.
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> William Ernest Henley
> 
> From  ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
> ​


This had already been posted here, remember?


----------



## seyelint

- though time travels on, and mysteries now few, I'd trade all life's mysteries to spend time with you -


----------



## candid petunia

"Your net worth to the world is usually determined by what remains after your bad habits are subtracted from your good ones." - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Horticulture; according to Dorothy Parker.

You can lead a whore to culture, but you can't make her think.


----------



## candid petunia

Be the change you want to see in the world. ~ Gandhi


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> This had already been posted here, remember?




Sorry, dear Petunia, I did not remember. If I had, I wouldn't have posted it. Mind you, it's so beautiful it's well worth repeating, don't you think?


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you can keep your head when all about are losing theirs, you don’t understand the problem.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘In the last few years, everything I had done up to the age of sixty or so has seemed childish.’ T. S. Eliot


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> Sorry, dear Petunia, I did not remember. If I had, I wouldn't have posted it. Mind you, it's so beautiful it's well worth repeating, don't you think?


Yeah, it is worth repeating.  And the title of the poem is "Invictus".


----------



## candid petunia

“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”  - Mark Twain
I love this. ​


----------



## Nacian

'if you can flick a card then I can read it thrice as fast as you can twick'


----------



## Winston

_Man reading newspaper...

_"Hmmmm.  I see the headline of The Post screaming 'Blonde Killed in Central Park'.  Below the fold, here's a story about thousands killed by a flood in Bangladesh.  I wonder what color hair they had?"


----------



## Olly Buckle

"The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who cannot read them" Mark Twain.


----------



## JudeAllenQuinn

The truth is rarely pure and never simple. 

Think I quoted him happy.

Jude


----------



## Bluesman

*The sun never shines on a sleeping dogs ass. *

Herd this line from a Springsteen song and love it.


----------



## Nacian

'when you begin something make sure you finish it, if you can't then make sure someone else will, and if they can't then ensure that you know so that you can do something about it'


----------



## fantasyfeather

Well, for humor I have "In America, a door is a door. But in Soviet Russia, the door is still a door!" -My friend, Gabe.
And, "I solemnly swear I am up to no good." -Unknown


----------



## candid petunia

_"I solemnly swear I am up to no good." _- Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Nacian

_'just because you are doen't mean you can'_


----------



## John Brightman

A dialogue line from a character in one of my books. "Sure as I shit two times every Tuesday."


----------



## Courtjester

JudeAllenQuinn said:


> The truth is rarely pure and never simple.



'The really great truths are always pure and very simple.' The Courtjester


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> “Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.” - Mark Twain
> I love this.​


So do I. 

Thank you for sharing it with us.

​


----------



## Courtjester

‘In writing, as in life, there’ll always be that one person throwing roses when everyone else is throwing tomatoes. Make that person the one who matters.’ Anthony Beal


----------



## Courtjester

‘When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love have always won. There have been tyrants and murderers, and for a time, they can seem invincible, but in the end they always fall. Think of that, always. Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Courtjester

‘To love. To be loved. To never forget your own insignificance. To never get used to the unspeakable violence and the vulgar disparity of life around you. To seek joy in the saddest places. To pursue beauty to its lair. To never simplify what is complicated or complicate what is simple. To respect strength, never power. Above all, to watch. To try and understand. To never look away. And never, never, to forget.’ Arundhati Roy


----------



## candid petunia

The line between failure and success is so fine that we scarcely know when we pass it: so fine that we are often on the line and do not know it. ~ Elbert Hubbard


----------



## candid petunia

Remember, it takes at least two people to carry on a quarrel. - Napoleon Hill


----------



## DAAR84

[h=6]He loses his health for earning more money, and then spends his money for gaining health.

 He wastes his present by worrying about his future, and in future cries over his past

 He lives in a way as if he will never die, and he dies as if he had never lived.

 Sheikh Saadi[/h]


----------



## candid petunia

In seeking wisdom thou art wise; in imagining that thou hast attained it - thou art a fool.
- Lord Chesterfield


----------



## Jon M

I am, each day, typing out the God my typewriter believes in. Very quick. Very intense, like a wolf at a live heart.
-Anne Sexton​


----------



## beanlord56

"I reject your reality and substitute my own." - Adam Savage


----------



## candid petunia

The higher we soar, the smaller we appear to those who cannot fly. ~ Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche


----------



## Courtjester

‘Nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public.’ H. L. Mencken


----------



## Courtjester

‘Beware the fury of a patient man.’ John Dryden


----------



## Courtjester

‘Anxiety is the interest paid on trouble before it is due.’ Dean Inge


----------



## candid petunia

Love is something more stern and splendid than mere kindness. - C. S. Lewis


----------



## candid petunia

You will become as small as your controlling desire; as great as your dominant aspiration. - James Allen


----------



## DAAR84

Although I doubt this is an _exact_ translation... here goes one I just glanced at... been thinking about this subject a lot lately.



> I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies; for the hardest victory is over self.
> 
> Aristotle
> 
> ​


----------



## moderan

*"The music business is a cruel and shallow money trench, a long  plastic hallway where thieves and pimps run free, and good men die like  dogs.  There's also a negative side." Raoul Duke
*


----------



## candid petunia

"No one would have crossed the ocean if he could have gotten off the ship in the storm." -- Charles Kettering


----------



## Kyle R

"If the only tool at your disposal is a hammer, treat everything like a nail."


----------



## Kyle R

"What I like in a good author is not what he says, but what he whispers." - Logan Pearsall Smith


----------



## Courtjester

KyleColorado said:


> "What I like in a good author is not what he says, but what he whispers." - Logan Pearsall Smith



I.e. that which is written between the lines! I find that the most interesting part, too.


----------



## Courtjester

‘I call architecture ‘music set in stone’.' Goethe


----------



## Courtjester

‘Arguments are to be avoided – they are always vulgar and often convincing.’ Oscar Wilde


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is not necessary to understand things, in order to argue about them’ Beaumarchais


----------



## candid petunia

The truth does not change according to our ability to stomach it. - Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Sunny

Why am I afraid to lose you, when you were never mine to begin with


----------



## Sunny

One day you'll love me, the way I loved you. One day you'll think of me, the way I thought of you. One day you'll cry for me, the way I cried for you. One day you'll want me, but I won't want you.


----------



## Sunny

I never knew I could feel so much pain, and yet be so in love with the person causing it.


----------



## Robdemanc

"The sight of a peacocks tail makes me feel sick" - Charles Darwin


----------



## Courtjester

‘It’s better to be quarrelling than lonesome.’ Irish proverb

Not a view I share, by the way.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Quarrels would not last long, if the fault was only on one side.’ La Rochefoucauld


----------



## Courtjester

‘The most savage controversies are about those matters to which there is no good evidence either way.’ Bertrand Russell


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> Love is something more stern and splendid than mere kindness. - C. S. Lewis



‘Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This love wants all its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of humankind is love because from love we once came and to love each one of us eventually returns. This world was created to help every soul discover and then integrate its Divine qualities. That is why time and again we have to return to it, until we finally have learn to love the way our Creator loves us and all His/Her creations. This way of loving is by no means some kind of soppy emotion. First and foremost it is kindness, gentleness, consideration and tolerance towards all life and beings, including ourselves.’

From ‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’​


----------



## Bagit

'A writer must do nothing more than create.' ~Bagit ride:


----------



## River Girl

"I hate you, God. I hate you as though you existed." -Maurice Bendix, _The End of the Affair_

You'd have to see the movie to appreciate the context of this quote.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"What other people think of me is none of my business." -- Don't know.


----------



## WDLady

“It is not the critic who counts; not the man who  points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could  have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in  the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who  strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; because  there is not effort without error and shortcomings; but who does  actually strive to do the deed; who knows the great enthusiasm, the  great devotion, who spends himself in a worthy cause, who at the best  knows in the end the triumph of high achievement and who at the worst,  if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly. So that his place  shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory  nor defeat.”  ~Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## justbishop

"Watch your words spread hope like fire" - Angels and Airwaves, from the song "Secret Crowds"
_This will be my first tattoo, as soon as I can decide on a font/style and placement._


----------



## Courtjester

*The Impossible Dream*



WDLady said:


> “It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; because there is not effort without error and shortcomings; but who does actually strive to do the deed; who knows the great enthusiasm, the great devotion, who spends himself in a worthy cause, who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement and who at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly. So that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat.” ~Theodore Roosevelt


To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

‘The Sun In Scorpio’​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Though we travel the world to find the beautiful, unless we already carry the perception of it within us, we shall not find it.’ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Courtjester

‘I never travel without my diary. One should always have something sensational to read on a train.’ Oscar Wilde


----------



## Courtjester

‘Reading is sometimes an ingenious device for avoiding thought.’ Samuel Butler


----------



## justbishop

"Some boys take a beautiful girl and hide her away from the rest of the world. I wanna be the one to walk in the sun." - Cyndi Lauper, "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"


----------



## WDLady

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centered. 
Love them anyway. 

If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives. 
Do good anyway. 

If you are successful, you will win false friends and true enemies. 
Succeed anyway. 

The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow. 
Do good anyway. 

Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable. 
Be honest and frank anyway. 

The biggest person with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest person with the smallest mind. 
Think big anyway. 

What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight. 
Build anyway. 

People really need help but may attack if you help them. 
Help people anyway. 

Give the world the best you have and you might get kicked in the teeth. 
Give the world the best you've got anyway. 

~Dr. Kent M. Keith​


----------



## candid petunia

Where the mind is without fear and the head is held high;
Where knowledge is free;
Where the world has not been broken up into fragments by narrow domestic walls;
Where words come out from the depth of truth;
Where tireless striving stretches its arms towards perfection;
Where the clear stream of reason has not lost its way into the dreary desert sand of dead habit;
Where the mind is led forward by thee into ever-widening thought and action --
Into that heaven of freedom, my Father, let my country awake.
♥
- Rabindranath Tagore
_written for India before Independence _


----------



## Unseen

Sorry if any of these have been posted.

[h=6]"I  wonder if I've been changed in the night? Let me think: was I the same  when I got up this morning? I almost think I can remember feeling a  little different. But if I'm not the same, the next question is "Who in  the world am I?" Ah, that's the great puzzle!" -Lewis Carroll[/h][h=6]"Classic  remorse, as all the moralists are agreed, is a most undesirable  sentiment. If you have behaved badly, repent, make what amends you can  and address yourself to the task of behaving better next time. On no  account brood over your wrongdoing. ROLLING IN THE MUCK IS NOT THE BEST  WAY OF GETTING CLEAN." -Aldous Huxley[/h][h=6]"A  process which led from the amoeba to man appeared to the philosophers  to be obviously a progress—though whether the amoeba would agree with  this opinion is not known." -Bertrand Russell[/h][h=6]"The  high wore away, the chromed skeleton corroding hourly, flesh growing  solid, the drug-flesh replaced with the meat of his life. He couldn't  think. He liked that very much, to be conscious and unable to think."  -William Gibson[/h][h=6]"Every  gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired,  signifies, in the final sense, a theft from those who hunger and are not  fed, those who are cold and are not clothed. The world in arms is not  spending money alone. It is spending the sweat of its labourers, the  genius of its scientists, the hopes of its children." -Dwight D.  Eisenhower[/h][h=6]"I  suppose I have a really loose interpretation of "work," because I think  that just being alive is so much work at something you don't always  want to do.... The machinery is always going. Even when you sleep." -  Andy Warhol[/h][h=6]"It is a melancholy truth that even great men have their poor relations." - Charles Dickens[/h][h=6]"My mind is troubled, like a fountain stirred, 
 And I myself see not the bottom of it." - Shakespeare[/h][h=6]"A wife is sought for her virtue; a concubine for her beauty." - Chinese Proverb[/h][h=6]"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."  - Philip K. Dick (one of the greatest writers )[/h][h=6]"Without  poets, without artists, men would soon weary of nature's monotony. The  sublime idea men have of the universe would collapse with dizzying  speed. The order which we find in nature, and which is only an effect of  art, would at once vanish. Everything would break up in chaos. There  would be no seasons, no civilization, no thought, no humanity; even life  would give way, and the impotent void would reign everywhere." -  Guillaume Apollinaire[/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h][h=6][/h]


----------



## Courtjester

*Doing The Right Things*



wdlady said:


> people are unreasonable, illogical and self-centered.
> Love them anyway...
> 
> ~Dr. Kent m. Keith​


People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred –
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family;
They are part of you and you are part of them;
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their heart as well as yours – 
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies –
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today, shall be forgotten tomorrow –
Do it anyway!

What may have taken years of building up,
Could be destroyed overnight –
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them –
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, never stop giving –
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us:
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers of Comfort & Healing’​


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you want to understand your age, read the works of fiction produced in it. People in disguise speak freely.’ Arthur Helps


----------



## Courtjester

‘Some people can stay longer in an hour than others in a week.’ William Dean Howells


----------



## Courtjester

‘The person who suspects their own tediousness has yet to be born.’ T. B. Aldrich


----------



## Courtjester

‘See if you can catch yourself complaining in either speech or thought, about a situation you find yourself in, what other people do or say, your surroundings, your life situation, even the weather. To complain is always nonacceptance of what is. It invariably carries an unconscious negative charge. When you complain, you make yourself a victim. Leave the situation or accept it. All else is madness.’ Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Courtjester

A thought for Christmas:

‘You give but little when you give of your possessions. It is when you give of yourself that you truly give.’ 

Kahlil Gibran, The Prophet 

Happy Christmas!​


----------



## bazz cargo

When stuck between a rock and a hard place, a hard place can seem awfully comfortable, but sometimes you have to pick up the rock and do something about your situation.


----------



## WDLady

My mother said I must always be intolerant of  ignorance but understanding of illiteracy. That some people, unable to  go to school, were more educated and more intelligent than college  professors. 
~Maya Angelouhttp://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/m/mayaangelo148652.html


----------



## Jon M

It's possible, in a poem or a short story, to write about commonplace things and objects using commonplace but precise language, and to endow those things -- a chair, a window curtain, a fork, a stone, a woman's earring -- with immense, even startling power. It is possible to write a line of seemingly innocuous dialogue and have it send a chill along the reader's spine -- the source of artistic delight, as Nabokov would have it. That's the kind of writing that most interests me.​
Raymond Carver  ​


----------



## Courtjester

WDLady said:


> ... some people, unable to go to school, were more educated and more intelligent than college professors. Maya Angelou



That most certainly is true!


----------



## Courtjester

‘A variety of nothing is better than a monotony of something.’ Jean Paul Richter


----------



## Courtjester

‘People of privilege will always risk their complete destruction, rather than surrender any material part of their advantage.’ J. K. Galbraith


----------



## Courtjester

‘A tourist is a fellow who will travel thousands of miles, to be photographed in front of his car.’ Emile Ganest


----------



## candid petunia

Courtjester said:


> ‘A tourist is a fellow who will travel thousands of miles, to be photographed in front of his car.’ Emile Ganest


hehe :joker:


----------



## Courtjester

‘When we honestly ask ourselves which persons in our lives mean the most to us, we often find that it is those who, instead of giving advice, offering solutions or cures, have chosen rather to share our pain and touch our wounds with a warm and tender hand. The friend who can be silent with us in a moment of despair or confusion, who can stay with us in an hour of grief and bereavement, who can tolerate not knowing, not curing, not healing and face with us the reality of our powerlessness, that is a friend who cares.’ Henri J.M. Nouwen ‘The Road to Daybreak – A Spiritual Journey’


----------



## Courtjester

*Reflections*

*




*​
Just because people argue doesn’t mean they don’t love each other. And if they never quarrel doesn’t mean they do.

There’s no need to change friends when one grasps that friends can and do change, the same as we ourselves do.

No matter how good a friend someone is, they’re going to hurt us every once in a while. Unless we are willing to forgive them, we are bound to lose them.

True friendships continue to grow, especially over the longest distances. The same goes for true love – it never goes away or dies.

Something can be done in an instant that will bring heartache for the rest of this lifetime.

It takes a long time to become the person we want to be. Take comfort from knowing that this happens to everybody. When you look back from where you are now, you may be able to recognise that the people who treated you badly were your best teachers. After all, they were the ones who showed you how you do not want to be. Give thanks to the great wisdom of the Universe for providing you with such good teachers.

Never forget to leave loved ones with some kind words. It may be the last time you see them.

It’s possible to keep going long after thinking you can’t.

We are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds, no matter how we feel about them.

Human lives can be changed in a matter of hours by people that were unknown to us before.

Even when we think we have no more to give, when a friend cries out to us, somehow the inner strength to help them just comes.

Credentials on a wall do not make people into good human beings.

The people we care about most in life always seem to be taken from us far too soon.

The happiest people don’t necessarily have the best of everything. It’s just that they are content with what the Universe puts at their disposal and they have the wisdom of making the most of it.

Until we take charge of our attitudes and emotions, they control us and rule our lives.

Heroes are people who do what has to be done, when it needs to be done, regardless of the consequences.

Money is a lousy way of keeping score.

Life can be surprising. At times the people we expect to kick us when we are down, can be the ones who help us get up again.

Everybody has the right to feel angry at times, but that doesn’t give anyone the right to be cruel.

Maturity has more to do with what types of experiences we have had and what we have learned from them and less with how many birthdays we have already celebrated.

It isn’t always enough to be forgiven by others. There are many times when we also have to forgive ourselves.

No matter how badly someone’s heart may be broken, the world doesn’t stop for anyone’s grief.

Our background and circumstances are sure to have influenced who we are, but we ourselves are responsible for who we eventually become.

Two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally different ways.

The love of families and friends is one of the most precious gifts that life can give us.

A birth certificate shows that someone was born.
A death certificate reveals when they died.
Pictures are proof that they have lived.
Yet, only the footprints in the hearts of those left behind
Verify whether their life was conducted in keeping with their true Divine nature –
Love.


From ‘Words & Prayers of Comfort & Healing’​


----------



## Sunny

I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel." 
-Maya Angelou


----------



## Sunny

Because someone doesn't love you the way you want them to, doesn't mean they don't love you with all they have.


----------



## philistine

> Quotation is a serviceable substitute for wit.
> 
> - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Nacian

''just because I saw doesn't mean  I looked.
getting someone to attend to details is like trying to blow on a cloud to make it move. It takes more then air and will. It is complex timed infinity...go figure''


----------



## Nacian

_'I don't watch nature I go to it' _


----------



## Courtjester

‘The harder you work, the luckier you get.’ Gary Player


----------



## Courtjester

‘If fortune turns against you, even jelly breaks your tooth.’ Persian proverb


----------



## Courtjester

‘The truth is one, although the sages give it many names.’ From the Vedic Tradition


----------



## candid petunia

"Do Something. If it works, do more of it. If it doesn't, do something else." - Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## candid petunia

Use what talents you possess: the woods would be very silent if no birds sang there except those that sang best.
~ Henry Van Dyke


----------



## Courtjester

‘Talents are best nurtured in solitude and character is best formed in the stormy billows of the world.’ Goethe


----------



## Courtjester

‘Successful are those who have lived well, laughed often and loved much,  have gained the respect of intelligent people and the love of children,  have filled a unique niche and accomplished their tasks, leave the  world better than it was before they entered it, whether by a perfect  poem or a rescued soul, never lacked appreciation of the Earth’s beauty  or failed to express it, looked for the good in others and gave of their  own best.’ Robert Louis Stevenson edited by Aquarius


----------



## Courtjester

‘Character is what God and the Angels know of us. Reputation is what men and women think of us.’ Horace Mann


----------



## philistine

I think... therefore I am single.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Blubberin' Blubbernauts I need a Baterang, a sword and a chimpanzee to solve The Omega DiVinci Code in the Next 400 years.- Me

Wax On, Wax Off- Mr. Miyagi (The Karate Kid- 1984)


----------



## DuKane

It's frightening to think with modern medicine and all the technique available to them...they can't really help you.
In the old days, you know, you were better off because nowadays, they are all specialists.
Everyone's becoming better and better at less and less.
Eventually someone's going to be superb....at nothing.

Kenneth Williams 1987


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Wicked Witch of the West: Helping the little lady along are you, my fine gentlemen? Well stay away from her, or I'll stuff a mattress with you! And you, I'll make you into a beehive. Here Scarecrow, want to play ball? (The Wizard of OZ- 1939)


----------



## Courtjester

‘If I take care of my character, my reputation takes care of itself.’ D. L. Moody


----------



## Courtjester

'Everyone ought to bear patiently the results of their own conduct.’ Phaedrus


----------



## Courtjester

‘Children need models more than critics.’ Joseph Joubert


----------



## Jon M

Plot comes from character.
- All good writers​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Maria: And what's this? I saw it in a movie once- Nights of Cabiria (1957)


----------



## Jeko

Mine's from Jedi Jim, unable to describe himself without a one-liner in the Apprentice. 

'If you sit on the fence, you get splinters up your arse.'


----------



## kennyc

If you ask me what I came to do in this world, I, an artist, will answer you: I am here to live out loud. 
- Émile Zola


----------



## kennyc

Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter.
 -- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929 - 1968)


----------



## candid petunia

kennyc said:


> If you ask me what I came to do in this world, I, an artist, will answer you: I am here to live out loud.
> - Émile Zola


Haha may I ask you: Goodreads?


----------



## kennyc

Yes, sorry, it was their quote of the day to day. I like it though, copied it into my 'quotes' file.


----------



## candid petunia

You don't have to be sorry. I'd just read myself so I asked.


----------



## Courtjester

‘There. are only two lasting legacies we can hope to give our children. One is roots and the other one wings.’ Hodding Carter


----------



## Courtjester

‘If only God would give me some clear sign, like making a large deposit in a Swiss bank.’ Woody Allen


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you want to be known and not know, vegetate in a village. If you  want to know and not be known, live in a city.’ C. C. Colton


----------



## Courtjester

‘Anybody can be good in the country – there are no temptations there.’ Oscar Wilde


----------



## kennyc

"Live as if you are going to die tomorrow. Learn as if you're going to live forever."
 -- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Sunny

My head says, "Who cares?" But then my heart whispers, "You do, stupid..."


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

"Hey Stoopid"- Alice Cooper


----------



## Cesar

"Today, nothing." - from the diary of King Louis XIV of France the day the Bastille was taken.


----------



## DuKane

Ahh, nostalgia! Ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Freezer burns aren't going to happen in a heated oven! (me)


----------



## Potty

I haven't failed, I've just found a thousand ways that don't work. - Quite a few people


----------



## DuKane

Nothing succeeds like a budgie without a beak.


----------



## Courtjester

kennyc said:


> "Live as if you are going to die tomorrow. Learn as if you're going to live forever."
> -- Mahatma Gandhi



'Which in truth you do!' Courtjester


----------



## Courtjester

‘He has occasional flashes of silence that make his conversation perfectly delightful.’  Sydney Smith


----------



## Courtjester

‘When I think over what I have said, I envy dumb people.’ Seneca


----------



## Courtjester

‘She had lost the art of conversation, but unfortunately not the power of speech.’ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Courtjester

‘Wit is the salt of conversation, not the food.’ William Hazlitt


----------



## DuKane

We're the sweeney son, and we 'aven't 'ad our dinner!


----------



## candid petunia

The intuitive mind is a sacred gift and the rational mind is a faithful servant. We have created a society that honors the servant and has forgotten the gift.
~ Albert Einstein


----------



## theorphan

"If you take [a copy of] the Christian Bible and put it out in the wind and the rain, 
soon the paper on which the words are printed will disintegrate and the words will be gone. 
Our bible IS the wind and the rain."


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Did I do that? (Steve Urkel)


----------



## Courtjester

‘Never criticise anyone until you have walked a mile in their moccasins.’ American Indian proverb


----------



## Courtjester

‘To escape criticism – do nothing, say nothing, be nothing.’ Archbishop C. Garbutt


----------



## Courtjester

‘The chains of habit are too weak to be felt, until they are too strong to be broken.’ Samuel Johnson


----------



## CFFTB

_I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.  _Singer Randy Hanzlick; Writer unknown


----------



## CFFTB

Potty said:


> I haven't failed, I've just found a thousand ways that don't work. - Quite a few people




I think it was Thomas Edison, or one of the other famous inventors. How about _"I haven't been rejected, I've just only written to the publishers who won't publish me."_  Me.


----------



## Mike

"My dear fellow, who will let you?"
"That's not the point. The point is, who will stop me?"
-Ayn Rand


----------



## DuKane

"Here we are in the Holy Land of Israel - a mecca for tourists." David Vine BBC sports commentator


----------



## beanlord56

Leonard: What would you be if you were a attached to another object by an inclined plane, wrapped helically around an axis?
Sheldon: (ponders for a moment) Screwed!


----------



## IanMGSmith

"The surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." - Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Stealth

"Kites fly highest against the wind-not with it" Winston Churchill

"No bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. 
He won it by making the 
other poor dumb bastard die for his country."
*- Attributed to General 
George Patton Jr *

Success is how high you bounce when you hit bottom.
*- 
General George Patton Jr *

Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way. 
*- General 
George Patton Jr 

* [SIZE=+0]" I didn't really say everything I said "[/SIZE]

" The future ain't what it used to be "
[SIZE=+0]" It gets late early out here"[/SIZE]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore.- Dorothy Gale (Judy Garland)


----------



## DuKane

A really wonderful horse, I once rode her mother.

Ted Walsh, Horse racing commentator.


----------



## Canis

This may have already been posted but here's a favorite quote of mine:

"The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous."
-V (V for Vendetta)

Sorry for poor syntax, my grammar skills are rusty from lack of use.


----------



## DuKane

Ah, isn't that nice, the wife of the Cambridge president is kissing the cox of the Oxford crew.

TV after the varsity boat race


----------



## Courtjester

‘You can hide the fire, but what can you do with the smoke?’ Joel C. Harris


----------



## Courtjester

'It is the greatest good to the greatest number, which is the measure of right and wrong.’ Jeremy Bentham.


----------



## Courtjester

‘I always keep a supply of stimulant handy, in case I see a snake – which I also keep handy.’ W. C. Fields


----------



## Spock

'_Death isn't sad. The sad thing is: most people don't live at all_.'


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Miyagi: Lies only become truth if other person chooses to believe them.


----------



## DuKane

A short cut is the longest distance between two points.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Frankly my dear I don't give a damn- Rhett Butler


----------



## candid petunia

The secret of your future is hidden in your daily routine.
~ Mike Murdock


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Hello! My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


----------



## Courtjester

Ol' Fartsy said:


> Miyagi: Lies only become truth if other person chooses to believe them.



That doesn't make a lie into a truth!


----------



## Courtjester

‘Education is not the filling of a pail, but the lighting of a fire.’ W. B. Yeats


----------



## Courtjester

‘If a man empties his purse into his head, no one can take it away from him.’ Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Courtjester

‘If we could read the secret histories of our enemies, we would find in  everyone’s life, sorrow and suffering enough to disarm all hostility.’  H. W. Longfellow


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Eyes that look like heaven, lips like sherry wine 
That girl can sure enough make my little light shine 
I get a funny feelin' up and down my spine 
Cause I know that my elvira's mine

The Oak Ridge Boys!


----------



## Courtjester

‘The Englishman respects your opinions, but he never thinks of your feelings.’ Wilfred Laurier


----------



## Courtjester

‘The English may not like music, but they absolutely love the noise it makes.’ Thomas Beecham


----------



## Courtjester

‘An Englishman thinks he is moral only when he is uncomfortable.’ G. B. Shaw


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Bill Cosby: I said to a guy, "Tell me, what is it about cocaine that makes it so wonderful," and he said, "Because it intensifies your personality." I said, "Yes, but what if you're an idiot?"

Bill Cosby: We are dumb, but we are not so dumb. It takes great courage and work to keep from working.


----------



## Courtjester

‘If some people do not keep pace with their companions, it may be because they are listening to the sound of their inner drum. Let each person march to their own rhythm, however measured.’ H. D. Thoreau edited by Aquarius


----------



## candid petunia

One's suffering disappears when one lets oneself go, when one yields -- even to sadness.  ~ Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I believe the children are our future
Teach them well and let them lead the way
Show them all the beauty they possess inside
Give them a sense of pride to make it easier
Let the children's laughter remind us how we used to be

Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)


----------



## riggbren

"You don't have a soul. You have a body. You are a soul."

-C.S. Louis


----------



## Sunny

My head says, "Who cares?" But then my heart whispers, "You do, stupid..."


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

All good books are alike in that they are truer than if they really happened and after you are finished reading one you feel that it all happened to you and after which it all belongs to you.

- Ernest Hemingway


----------



## candid petunia

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. ~ Albert Einstein


----------



## Courtjester

candid petunia said:


> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. ~ Albert Einstein



That, to me, is not necessarily insanity!


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I believe that I will have a Scotch...Oh! I already have one. Never mind- Ron White


----------



## MeeQ

I wish I had a hole in my throat so I could spit on you whilst smiling.


----------



## DuKane

"That took a lot of bottle!"

Paul Merson on teammate Tony Adams confession he was alcoholic.


----------



## candid petunia

Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around. ~ LEO BUSCAGLIA


----------



## KevinB

"I'm about as lost as a sailboat in a cornfield."

                           - Author Scott Nicholson


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

If you're so pro-life, do me a favour: don't lock arms and block medical clinics. If you're so pro-life, lock arms and block cemeteries.

Bill Hicks


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Ever since I started to get recognition I've picked out certain fans and reverse-stalked them.

Jim Carrey


----------



## Bloggsworth

My own on modern academia's ability to create non-subjects:

Cultural Studies are designed solely to iteratively examine their own entrails – They are the absolute antithesis of creativity, so quite why _Creative Writing_ falls within its purview is a mystery to me.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Clive James on popularising poetry in schools:

My own prescription for making poetry popular in the schools would be to ban it — with possession treated as a serious misdemeanour, and dealing as a felony.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Nanu, Nanu!- Mork from Ork!


----------



## Courtjester

‘Good judgement comes from experience and experience is the result of poor judgement.’ Anon


----------



## Courtjester

‘Experience enables you to recognise a mistake, when you make it again.’ F. P. Jones


----------



## Courtjester

‘After I am dead, I would rather people ask why Cato had no monument than why he had one.’ Cato the Elder


----------



## Courtjester

‘The truth that many people never understand, until it is too late, is that the more you try to avoid suffering the more you suffer, because smaller and more insignificant things begin to torture you in proportion to your fear of being hurt.’ Thomas Merton


----------



## Courtjester

‘We each have a capacity for certain feelings and whatever is around,  whether large or small, at any given time, will fill it.’ Anon.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

A man like Tim "The Toolman" Taylor can be dangerous with and wothout tools!


----------



## Courtjester

‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many, or because it is found written in your religious books, or because it emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find after observation and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’The Buddha


----------



## Potty

> Madam, I may be drunk, but you're ugly and in the morning i'll be sober.


 Winston Churchill


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

To be able to do this job in the first place you've got to have a bit of an ego.


Gary Oldman


----------



## Anahata

“The heart dies, a slow death, 
shedding each hope like leaves...                 
... until one day there are 
none. No hopes. Nothing remains.”     

“At the temple there is a poem called "Loss" carved into the stone.  It  has three words, but the poet has scratched them out.  You cannot read  loss, only feel it.”     

Arthur Golden,Memoirs of a geisha


----------



## Courtjester

‘A grudge is a heavy thing to bear.’ Anon.


----------



## Marionmaz67

Who _looks_ outside, dreams; who _looks inside_, awakes - Carl Jung ( and lots of his other quotes also)

and on a much deeper level: "Instant Coffee isn't everybody's cup of tea" - me.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Those who talk to you about themselves are bores. Those who talk to you about other people are gossips. Those who talk to you about you are brilliant conversationalists.’ Lisa Kirk


----------



## Courtjester

‘People are probably not happy with their lives if they are busy discussing yours.’ Anon.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Don't Have A Cow, Man!- Bart Simpson


----------



## Neath Lankly

*the Irish are impervious to psychoanalysis - Sigmund Freud

I love that quote*


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Don't lay a finger on my Butterfinger- Bart Simpson

Where's The Beef?- Clara Peller (1984 Wendy's ads)


----------



## CFFTB

This quote is I think especially appropriate here at WF.

"You can't plow a field simply by turning it over in your mind."  - Gordon B. Hinckley



"Did you ever notice anyone driving faster than you is a maniac, and anyone driving slower is an idiot?" George Carlin


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Honesty may be the best policy, but it’s important to remember that apparently, by elimination, dishonesty is the second-best policy.- George Carlin


----------



## Courtjester

CFFTB said:


> This quote is I think especially appropriate here at WF.
> 
> "You can't plow a field simply by turning it over in your mind."  - Gordon B. Hinckley



I like this one!


----------



## Courtjester

‘God made people to love each other and to use things. Somewhere along the way we got mixed up and started to love things and use people.’ Anon.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

George Washington’s brother, Lawrence, was the Uncle of Our Country.- George Carlin


----------



## cs2212

"I'm more of a man than you'll ever be and more of a woman than you'll never get"
Rent


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Absolutely. It's something I'd eventually love. In the meantime, I just borrow all my friends' kids. It's seriously the best birth control in the world. I'm so tired afterward, I'm like, Okay, maybe in another two years.
Sarah Michelle Gellar (TV's Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## Courtjester

*Everything Happens For A Reason*

*The Guest House*
Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals.
A joy, a depression, a meanness,
Some momentary awareness sometimes
 Comes as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Still, treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent as a teacher from beyond.

Rumi

Everything Happens For A Reason
​ 
‘Be patient towards all that is unsolved in your heart and try to love the questions themselves, similar to locked rooms and books that have been written in a very foreign tongue. Do not now seek the answers, which cannot be given you because you would at present be unable to live them. The main point is to live everything. Live your questions, too. Perhaps you will then gradually, without noticing it, live into the answer on some distant day.’ Rainer Maria Rilke

From ‘Words & Prayers of Hope & Encouragement’​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

If Life was easy, I'd get the woman of my dreams and be a comedian.- Me


----------



## CFFTB

"The best things in life aren't things." Unknown, printed on a greeting card.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

April 1. This is the day upon which we ar reminded of what we are the other 364!- Samuel L. Clemins (Mark Twain)


----------



## Euripides

The sweeter the rose, the sharper the thorns.

~Can't recall where I saw that.


----------



## dave_c

I said this but im sure someone will have said it before
"the greatest feeling in life is achieving that which others said you could not."

rather a long quote but one of my favourite pieces of writing. from _V for Vendetta_:
*V: I can assure you I mean you no harm. 
Evey Hammond: Who are you? 
V: Who? Who is but the form following the function of what and what I am is a man in a mask. 
Evey Hammond: Well I can see that. 
V: Of course you can. I'm not questioning your powers of observation; I'm merely remarking upon the paradox of asking a masked man who he is. 
Evey Hammond: Oh. Right. 
V: But on this most auspicious of nights, permit me then, in lieu of the more commonplace sobriquet, to suggest the character of this dramatis persona. 
V: Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. 
[carves "V" into poster on wall] 
V: The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. 
V: [giggles] 
V: Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V. 
Evey Hammond: Are you, like, a crazy person? 
V: I am quite sure they will say so. But to whom, might I ask, am I speaking with? 
Evey Hammond: I'm Evey. 
V: Evey? E-V. Of course you are. 
Evey Hammond: What does that mean? 
V: It means that I, like God, do not play with dice and do not believe in coincidence. Are you hurt? *


----------



## Courtjester

‘What seems to be keeping you from joy may be what leads to joy.’ Rumi


----------



## Courtjester

‘Accept there is loss, and all can be treasured.’ May Kay Zuravleff ‘The Bowl Is Already Broken’


----------



## Bachelorette

It is sometimes an appropriate response to reality to go insane. - Philip K. Dick


----------



## Winston

Drink water?  I don't think so!  Do you know what fish DO in water?   W.C. Fields.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Othello likes green jello!


----------



## Winston

"Any sufficiently advanced science is indistinguishable from magic. "  _Arthur C. Clarke_


----------



## jane_ro

Do not problem your problem. Let your problem problem your problem!

lol! got it from my brother--i honestly do not know if he made up that one or got it somewhere..


----------



## Toadling

'The stupid person thinks he is as smart or smarter than the smart person, and therein lies his stupidity.'

- Christopher Langan


----------



## Fin

“Nothing is as it seems. Black can appear white when the light is blinding but white loses all luster at the faintest sign of darkness.” - Pike

"We try to do what’s right, or rather, what others say is right. But sometimes, when that goes against who we are, we have to choose." - Mead​


----------



## Walter F.

"Wow! You use _backspace_ in your password, too?" 
-Classmate


----------



## Kytona

Hmm... I've got plenty, but this is a good one for now.

The darkest night is often the bridge to the brightest tomorrow.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Dark Helmet: My brains are going into my feet!

Dark Helmet: I bet she gives great helmet.


----------



## henryD

Never get up the same day you went to bed


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

"Always bear in mind that your own resolution to succeed is more important than any one thing." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Stephanie Andromeda

"Truth resists simplicity"
-John Green


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Love is not all you need, but it is the primary need." Oliver Buckle.


----------



## Baron

Money can't buy happiness but I'd rather cry in a Ferrari than on a bike.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That reminds me of Mae West's, "Money won't buy you friends, but you sure get a better class of enemy."


----------



## JosephB

“If something's hard to do, then it's not worth doing.”

~ Homer Simpson


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I'm very lucky. As I get a lot of role because of my name as a model and I probably wouldn't have got them without it. You have to make the best of your situation.- Heidi Klum

A glorious absence of sophistication. It can be full-time or part-time, but we're all guilty of it at some time or another. And if you're not guilty of it, then you have relatives who are.- Jeff Foxworthy

Larry The Cable Guy: I believe that guns don't kill people, husbands that come home early do.


----------



## Winston

"The only thing worse than not having hope, is having hope."  Me.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Gandalf: Fool of a Took!


----------



## Winston

"Guns don't kill people, the D.O.J. does"   _Simplistic Generalizer_


----------



## Courtjester

‘The dark uneasy world of family life, where the greatest may fail and the humblest succeed.’ Randall Jarrell


----------



## Courtjester

‘Who of us is mature enough for offspring, before the offspring  themselves arrive? The value of marriage is not that adults produce  children, but that children produce adults.’ Peter de Vries


----------



## Courtjester

‘No matter how many communes anybody invents, the family always creeps back.’ Margaret Mead


----------



## Winston

"Speed is life. Altitude is life insurance."  Some old fighter pilot (who lived).


----------



## MacNeal

"Self is like a circle, who's radius is everywhere and circumference is nowhere"
-Book of E-isms.  Chapter 4, Verse 20


----------



## Kytona

"Watch your thoughts; they become words.
Watch your words; they become actions.
Watch your actions; they become habits.
Watch your habits; they become character.
Watch your character; it becomes your destiny."
—Lao-Tze


----------



## Dave Watson

"What good is money if you can't inspire terror in your fellow man?"

"Have the Rolling Stones killed."

"Release the hounds."

    - Charles Montgomery Burns


----------



## SR Steed

"Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see."

-Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Olly Buckle

A young man I was with recently said "You are born alone and you die alone." in a dramatic manner. A woman present replied "Not at all, I was with my mother when I was born and I hope someone will hold my hand when I die."

Neither sound quite original, but I can't ascribe them.


----------



## misusscarlet

Shit happens. You step in it, you clean yourself off. If the stink still lingers then buy yourself a clean pair of shoes. - Me

Life's tough, you get laid, you die. - Me

"Nobody can see how special you are if you are always looking down." - My best friend Angel Wright.

I know life is dismal right now, but do not worry it will be alright in the end, just wait. - Me


----------



## Winston

"I say we dust-off and nuke the place from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure."
Corporal Dwayne Hicks, Colonial Marines.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Pay yer Beerl!- Christopher Titus


----------



## Courtjester

Olly Buckle said:


> A young man I was with recently said "You are born alone and you die alone."



I bellieve that in truth we are never alone. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘What seems to be keeping you from joy may be what leads to joy.’ Rumi


----------



## Courtjester

‘Accept there is loss, and all can be treasured.’ May Kay Zuravleff ‘The Bowl Is Already Broken’


----------



## philistine

I've noticed a shocking lack of film quotes thus far. Allow me to share a few:



> First is first and second is nobody.
> 
> - *The Big Combo*, 1955





> As you grow older, you'll discover that life is very much like coffee: the aroma is always better than the actuality.
> 
> - *Born to Kill*, 1947





> Ray Milland, in reference to alcohol:
> 
> At night, the stuff's to drink; in the morning, it's medicine.
> 
> - *The Lost Weekend*, 1945





> That's one of the tragedies of this life: the men who are most in need of a beating are always enormous.
> 
> - *The Palm Beach Story*, 1942





> Handsome guys often have bad luck; it's like a tax.
> 
> - *A Wife Confesses*, 1961





> I've seen all the troubles in the world, and they boil to just those two: you're either broke, or you're lonely.
> 
> - *Act of Violence*, 1948





> I believe in justice, but no-one believes in me.
> 
> - *The Killer*, 1989





> It's horrible to love like Romeo when you look like Bluebeard.
> 
> - *Port of Shadows*, 1938





> Age is a matter of arteries, not years.
> 
> - *Brute Force* , 1947





> Nobody loves a fat man, except his grocer and his tailor.
> 
> - *The Narrow Margin*, 1952



Just a few of my favourites. I can post more if anyone likes.


----------



## Terry D

Nothing works out in the long run; everyone ends up dead.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones who need the advice.- Bill Cosby


----------



## HKayG

"May the odds be ever in your favour" how can anyone not love this now? (i've never found a use for it in real life though...)


----------



## Kyle R

HKayG said:


> "May the odds be ever in your favour" how can anyone not love this now? (i've never found a use for it in real life though...)



"Hey, Kay, how's it going?"

"May the odds be ever in your favour!"

"What?"

"May the odds... be ever in your favour!"

"Umm.. Okaydokes. So hey, are we going to hang out this weekend?"

"May the odds be... ever in your favour!"

"Oh my god stop saying that!"

"May... the odds be ever in... YOUR FAVOUR!"

"Auuugh!!" *runs away*

*chases after* "MAYTHEODDSBEEVERINYOURFAVOUR!"


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

HKayG said:
			
		

> "May the odds be ever in your favour" how can anyone not love this now?



How about this famous quote:

Inigo Montoya: Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. (Who doesn't like this one?)


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Joker: It's me, Sugar bumps.


----------



## rebekahmichel

"you can love me or hate me, I swear it won't make me or break me" -Lil Wayne


----------



## kazine

"_One man's weakness is another man's power. I should know, it's the code I live by. You can't let people see that you care about anything, or anyone, ‘cause then they’ve got you. They’ll use it to hurt you in a way you thought you could never be hurt. You put the weapon in their hand, and you’ve only got yourself to blame."

From the soap "Hollyoaks"._


----------



## Winston

"S-say Don, there sure is somethin' familiar about that bowling ball..."

Crazy Al from Portland Maine (NO ONE will get where I got that line from)


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Fine. If you want to go ape on me, I will go Tiger Woods on you!


----------



## Paglia

"Well, let us be elegant or die!"
-- _Little Women_​


----------



## Winston

"The Bible is full of information, but you may not find answers there.  We do not walk by 'we're going to figure everything out', we walk by _faith_."  My pastor.


----------



## Rellek

Forty-one pages and no love for Kurt Vonnegut? But he has such quotable quotes such as....

"Any reviewer who expresses rage and loathing for a novel is preposterous. He or she is like a person who has put on a full suit of armor and attacked a hot fudge sundae."

"I want to stay as close to the edge as I can without going over. Out on the edge you see all sorts of things you can't see from the center."

"Those who believe in Telekinetics, raise my hand."

The man saw the worst human beings had to offer each other in WW2, survived the bombing of Dresden, and through all his black humor, his sarcasm and biting wit against government and religion, he never lost his belief there is something good inside of us. R.I.P. Kurt.

"So it goes."


----------



## Olly Buckle

Amen to that, Rellek, a remarkable man.


The quality of moral behavior varies in inverse ratio to the number of human beings involved. - Huxley, Aldous


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

If you can do no better than that, then you need a career change!


----------



## Winston

"It's deja vu all over again!"  Yogi Berra


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Robin Williams: [about Bernie Madoff's ponzi scheme] An embezzler named "made off"... was the name not a clue?


----------



## Courtjester

Olly Buckle said:


> The quality of moral behavior varies in inverse ratio to the number of human beings involved. - Huxley, Aldous



Sad, but alas true!


----------



## Courtjester

*Growing Up*

*Growing Up*
Little by little, wean yourself.
This is the gist of what I have to say.
From an embryo, whose nourishment comes in the blood,
Move to an infant drinking milk,
To a searcher after wisdom,
To a hunter of more invisible gain.

Think how it is to have a conversation with an embryo.
You might say: ‘The world outside is vast and intricate.
There are wheat fields and mountain passes,
And orchards in bloom.

At night there are millions of galaxies and in sunlight
The beauty of friends dancing at a wedding.’

You ask the embryo why he or she stays cooped up
In the dark, with eyes closed.

Listen to the answer!

‘There is no ‘other world’.
I only know what I’ve experienced.
You must be hallucinating.’

From Rumi’s ‘Mathnawi’
13th-century Persian Muslim poet, jurist, theologian and Sufi mystic
Whose writings describe everything in Heaven and Earth

From ‘Words & Prayers of Hope & Encouragement’



​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

It's like baby photos... I look like a chipmunk!- Emma Watson


----------



## Winston

"Everyone should believe in something.  I believe I'll have another beer."  Some unknown genius.


----------



## Unseen

How could I forget My favorite qoutes? Sorry if posted before...

"Buy the ticket, Take the ride." - Hunter S. Thompson

"He who makes a beast out of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man." - 'Dr. Gonzo.'

EDIT: and reading two posts earlier reminds me of ...

Something along the lines of:

"The only ones who know where the edge exists, are the ones who have went over (or been over?)." -HST


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

My whole life revolves around dessert.- Marvin Hamlisch


----------



## Courtjester

‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row. We are steered by fate.’ Samuel Butler


----------



## Courtjester

‘He who reigns within himself and rules his passions, desires and fears is more than a king.’ John Milton


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

This blog of mine!


----------



## DuKane

I know not with what weapons World War Three will be fought, but World War Four will be fought with sticks and stones. 
Albert Einstein.


----------



## Industrial

'A nation is only as great as it treats its most disenfranchised citizen.'


----------



## Winston

"Snake?  Snake Pliskin?  I thought you were dead..."

Various New York City inmates.


----------



## HKayG

The quote in my signature - it was in relation to me taking up Triathlon but I love it for any difficult situation.

_"Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even checkered by failure, than to take rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much or suffer much, because they live in the grey twilight that knows not victory nor defeat" - Theodore Roosevelt
_


----------



## The Thing

"I think I'm becoming a god." Roman emperor Vespasian's last words.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

No parent must ever say, "Get the kids out of here, I'm trying to watch TV. The father who does start saying this is likely to see one of his children on the 6:00 news."- Bill Cosby


----------



## Artanyis

"I'm gona eat something with a FACE!"  - happy feet two, kind of a terrible movie, but the krill were great.
"I'm just the sarcasm and meat guy." - Sokka, in Avatar, The Last air Bender.

Personally, my friends point out a little too often how much like Sokka I am, which I will admit I am the sarcasm and meat guy.


----------



## IndigoCypher

DuKane said:


> I know not with what weapons World War Three will be fought, but World War Four will be fought with sticks and stones.
> Albert Einstein.



I really like that one too.

"Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when they get mad at you, you're a mile away and you have their shoes"
-Jack Handey


----------



## cazann34

'Once you've eliminated the impossible whatever remains however improbable must be the truth' Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Winston

"Our forces in Eastasia have won a glorious victory!  I am authorized to say the action we are now reporting may well bring the war within measurable distance of it's end!"

The Ministry of Truth


----------



## Courtjester

HKayG said:


> _"Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even checkered by failure, than to take rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much or suffer much, because they live in the grey twilight that knows not victory nor defeat" - Theodore Roosevelt
> _



*The Impossible Dream*
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

‘The Astro Files’ ​


----------



## Courtjester

*What is God?*

‘If God is anything, He is understanding. Understanding is [and can only be] acquired by means of the experience of suffering and distress. Will, desire, pain, envy, and so on, are all natural. But understanding is acquired.’ William Blake 1757–1827, English painter and engraver, mystic and poet


----------



## Courtjester

*The Nothing-People*

*The Nothing-People*
Here’s how you recognise them:
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth;
They do not take, but they do not give either;
They neither steal nor stop a thief;
They rock no boats and never pull any oars;
They will not drag you down, but are more than 
Happy to let you draw them and 
Should the effort kill you, it’s tough luck on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help;
They do not hate you, but they cannot love you either;
They will not burn you, but happily fiddle, while you burn;
And they never volunteer for anything.

Do you know what they are?
They are the sins of omission folks:
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They stand still and stagnate.
Because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow!
At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard,
But at least both are based on action and conviction.
So, please God, send me either a sinner or a Saint,
But protect me against the nothing-people!

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers for Relationship Healing’
​


----------



## Unseen

"Why kill two birds with one stone when you can kill them all with one bomb?" - I said this but I'm sure I'm npt the first. (lol)


----------



## Whisper

Nuke 'em from orbit, it's the only way to be sure

and








|
|
|
|
|
V


----------



## Whisper

Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether they could that they didn't stop to think if they should.
_Dr. Ian Malcolm – Jurassic Park

_
*Only the dead have seen the end of war*
_George Santayana, Philosopher – 1922_


----------



## cullmeyer

One of my favorites:

"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?" - Jack Nicholson as the Joker, Batman (1989)

Then there's the Henry Ford quotes in my signature.


----------



## Courtjester

‘The only true winners in any war are those who realise the futility of all wars. Great spiritual growth is sure to come to all who appreciate the importance of paying attention to such experiences and make an effort to extract the learning they are meant to bring to us individually and collectively. If the survivors spend the rest of this lifetime in peaceful ways, they are demonstrating that they have grasped the most important lesson of all, the value of peace.’ Aquarius

 From ‘War and Peace between Nations’
​


----------



## Alukard

Recently used this in an essay about Einstein :0.

“In all human affairs there are efforts, and there are results, and the strength of the effort is the measure of the result.”


----------



## Jon M

A Big Mac is a Big Mac, but they call it, Le Big Mac.

Vincent, _Pulp Fiction_​


----------



## Wicked Weasel

"A dreamer is one who can only find his way by moonlight, and his punishment is that he sees the dawn before the rest of the world."

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Courtjester

‘The greatest battle is not physical but psychological. The demons telling us to give up when we push ourselves to the limit can never be silenced for good. They must always be answered by the quiet steady dignity that simply refuses to give in. Courage. We all suffer. Keep going.’ Graeme Fife


----------



## Jeko

'Strawberry on the shortcake!'

Travis Touchdown - No More Heroes.


----------



## Comrade Yuri

My favorite quote is:

"Just write the damn book!" 

I believe it originates from James Clavell. 

Comrade Yuri.


----------



## Fats Velvet

Police are looking for you allover. 
Be instrumental    in letting us know. 
They are English-men and they are a type 
I don't know who    is best, they or us. 
Oh, sir, get the doll a roofing. 
You can play jacks and    girls do that 
with a soft ball and do tricks with it. 
I take all events into    consideration. 
No. 
No. And it is no. 
It is confused and its says no. 
A boy has    never wept nor dashed a thousand kim. 
Did you hear me?
- A delirious Dutch Shultz, Jewish-American gangster, with a bullet in his gut and a 106 fever.

Depending on the time, he could be in one place _or SEVER-al.
- _Joker, _Dark Knight_


----------



## Courtjester

‘A busy fool is better to be shut up than a downright madman.’ Lord Halifax


----------



## Courtjester

‘A fellow who’s always declaring he’s no fool usually has his suspicions.’ William Mizner


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Where's the beef?- Clara Peller, for Wendy's


----------



## Courtjester

‘Have you heard about the high-speed stairlift? It gets you upstairs before you forget why you want to be there.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Do not rely completely upon any other human being, however dear. We meet all life’s greatest tests alone.’ Agnes McPhail


----------



## Courtjester

‘I can protect myself from my enemies, but God save me from my friends.’ Marshal de Villars


----------



## Olly Buckle

That makes me think of Mae West, "Money can't buy you friends, but you sure get a better class of enemy."


----------



## DuKane

Ooo Mae West, "It's not the men in my life, its the life in my men."


----------



## Winston

"Courage is Fear holding on a minute longer."

General George S. Patton


----------



## Jon M

There's a riot coming,
like a drug in the water,
a punch in the stomach
makes sons into daughters.

Elliott Smith, _Riot Coming_​


----------



## Wessik

"To find him most beloved, seek him most despised." -- Anon.

"The primary intent in all great writing is to be interesting first, and to be instructive second." -- Me.


----------



## Courtjester

Wessik said:


> "The primary intent in all great writing is to be interesting first, and to be instructive second." -- Me.



I share this view.


----------



## Courtjester

Olly Buckle said:


> "Money can't buy you friends, but you sure get a better class of enemy."



Does one really?


----------



## cazann34

'You get what you pay for'. I also like...'buyer beware!' I think they kinda go together.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Never exaggerate your faults. Your friends will see to that.’ Robert C. Edwards


----------



## Courtjester

‘My interest in the future is because I am going to spend the rest of my life there.’ Charles F. Kettering


----------



## Courtjester

‘We can pay our debt to the past by putting the future in debt to ourselves.’ John Buchan


----------



## Winston

"I'm so hip, my waist starts at my neck.  I'm so cool, you could store meat in me..."

Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## Justinian

"You have two choices. You can stay like this and go insane, or you can almost go insane by changing."
-Hannah from my movie: Seeing Angels


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you can keep your head when all about are losing theirs, you don’t understand the problem.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘I never think of the future; it comes soon enough.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## Courtjester

‘Ours is a world where many don’t know what they want and are prepared to go through hell to get it.’ Don Marquis


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is much easier to give advice than to take it.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘When a person comes to me for advice, I find out the kind of advice they want and then give it to them.’ Josh Billings


----------



## Courtjester

‘We live in societies where pizzas get to our houses quicker than the police.’ Anon.


----------



## Jon M

The welts of your scorn, my love, give me more
Send whips of opinion down my back, give me moreJeff Buckley, _Mojo Pin_​ 
My body turns
and yearns for a sleep that will never come.
It's never over, 
My kingdom for a kiss upon her shoulder.
It's never overJeff Buckley, _Lover, You Should've Come Over_​


----------



## Courtjester

‘We trust, sir, that God is on our side. It is more important to know that we are
on God’s side.’ Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Courtjester

‘If a man wants to be of the greatest value to his fellows, let him  begin the long solitary task of perfecting himself.’ Robertson Davies


----------



## Courtjester

‘There  is no man so good who, were he to submit all his thoughts and actions  to the laws, would not deserve hanging ten times in one lifetime.’  Montaigne


----------



## dolphinlee

Anthony Robbins

“Most people live in survival not fulfilment.”

“There are two ways to have the tallest building in town. One way is to tear down everybody else’s building. The other is to keep building yours. And when everyone else quits, keep building.”

“I don’t care how much money you have, I don’t care how many people love you, I don’t care how much respect you have, how many degrees you have, how many businesses you run, or how many governments you influence. You’re not going to be happy unless you’re growing and contributing in a meaningful way, and you cannot grow unless you step into the unknown.”


----------



## Blue Kangaroo

"Be who you are and say what you wish, because the people who mind don't matter, and the people who matter don't mind!" -Dr. Seuss

"Never believe that a few people who care cannot change the world. For indeed, they are all who ever have." -Margaret Mead

"Whenever and wherever human beings are suffering, we must always take sides. I swore to never be silent. NEUTRALITY is a help for the oppressor, never for the victim, and SILENCE is an encouragement only for the tormentor, never for the tormented." -Elie Wiesel


----------



## Courtjester

White Eagle ‘On Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘May we all cultivate a sense of humour, so that we see as amusing those things in humankind that would otherwise irritate and annoy. Let us be understanding, feeling with our brothers and our sisters in their little irritations and annoyances and turn darkness into light by throwing upon it the warming beam of humour. But in humour, the same as in all things, it is necessary to be wise, so let yours not be of the unkind but of the kind variety.’


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

​


----------



## Burns the Fire

'It takes a village...' 

I think it's an old African proverb that refers to child-rearing. For me, it's all-purpose!


----------



## Cairney

"For all it's sham, drudgery, and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. Be cheerful, strive to be happy."

Last part of the desiderata, and I love the sentiment.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

"Tell us that 'Smith is a very moral man,' and we are not at all sure we want to be involved with him."

-Timothy J. Cooney


----------



## Courtjester

‘Our minds are so strong that they are places in their own right. They can make a Hell of Heaven or a Heaven of Hell by what they tell us.’ Blaise Pascal


----------



## Courtjester

'Nothing happens in contradiction to nature, only in contradiction to  what we know of it. And that's a place to start. That's where hope is.'  D. Scully


----------



## Courtjester

‘I have learned silence from the talkative, toleration  from the intolerant, and kindness from the unkind. I thank them for  having been my teachers.' Khalil Gibran


----------



## Arcopitcairn

“I try to deny myself any illusions or delusions, and I think that this  perhaps entitles me to try and deny the same to others, at least as long  as they refuse to keep their fantasies to themselves.”   
-Christopher Hitchens


----------



## IanMGSmith

_The secret of life is honesty and fair dealing. If you can fake that, you've got it made._ - Groucho Marx


----------



## DuKane

Some people complain that marriage interferes with romance. There’s no doubt about it. Any time you have a romance, your wife is bound to interfere.
Another Groucho Marx gem.


----------



## Courtjester

‘The early bird may get the worm, but it’s the second mouse that gets the cheese.’ Anon


----------



## Courtjester

‘Gossips talk to you about others. Bores talk to you about themselves and brilliant conversationalists talk to you about you.’  Adapted from Lisa Kirk


----------



## Courtjester

‘Be thankful we’re not getting all the government we’re paying for.’ Will Rogers


----------



## Courtjester

‘It’s better to be unhappy alone than unhappy with someone.’ Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Winston

"A dog is loved because he wags his tail, and not his tounge"  Unknown.


----------



## Jon M

There exists, for everyone, a sentence - a series of words - that has the power to destroy you. Another sentence exists, another series of words, that could heal you. If you're lucky you will get the second, but you can be certain of getting the first.

Philip K. Dick​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The shinbone is a device for finding furniture in a dark room.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘A government that’s big enough to give you all you want is big enough to take it all away.’ Barry Goldwater


----------



## Courtjester

‘The worst thing in the world, next to anarchy, is government.’ Henry W. Beecher


----------



## BluejayNebula

A handful of my favorites here.

"You come to love not by finding the perfect person, but by seeing an imperfect person perfectly." - Sam Keen

"It is better to lose one's life than one's spirit." From "By the Waters of Babylon" by Stephen Vincent Benet.

And my favorite, "just listen to the voice that speaks inside." from Shel Silverstein's poem "The Voice".


----------



## Courtjester

‘When I was kidnapped, my parents snapped into action. They rented out my room.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘How can you govern a country with two hundred and forty six varieties of cheese?’  Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Courtjester

‘To make certain that crime does not pay, the Government should take it over and try to run it.’ G. Norman Collie


----------



## Donthebat

If you tie a piece of buttered toast to a cats back and drop it off a high building, it will hover just above the ground, rotating slowly.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Inspirational graffiti on the bathroom ceiling of my favorite coffee shop:
YOU DESERVE LESS


----------



## Courtjester

‘I don't want to achieve immortality through my work, I want to achieve immortality through not dying. I don't want to live on in the hearts of my countrymen, I want to live on in my apartment.’ Woody Allen.


----------



## benluby

The bravest, and smartest, are usually sitting on the sidelines in an armchair critiquing those that are doing.

Me.


----------



## Burlesk

'This is the sort of nonsense up with which I will not put.'

attr. Winston Churchill, on being told not to end sentences with prepositions.


----------



## Courtjester

‘As a child I used to pray every night for a new bicycle. When it didn’t materialise,  I realised that God probably doesn’t work that way, so I stole one and asked Him to forgive me.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

‘I don’t mind coming to work, but that eight hour wait to go home is a real nuisance!’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

'Latest survey shows that three out of four people make up seventy-five percent of the world’s population.' Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

'Too bad that all the people who know how to run our country are busy driving taxis or cutting hair.' Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

'Do not argue with idiots. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.' Anon.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Success only comes through work
And what is success without the work?
Fame - Ezio Anon


----------



## Courtjester

‘The person who tries to be all things to all people risks being nothing to anyone.’ Courtjester


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is never too late to be what you might have been.’ George Eliot 1819-1880


----------



## Courtjester

‘When  the people contend for their liberty, they seldom get anything by  their victory, except a new master.’ George Savile, Marquess of Halifax  1633-1695


----------



## Hemlock

"I stopped killing civilians when I realized that they don't know how to release the safety." - unnamed character for my upcoming work.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Youth would be an ideal state, if it came a little later in life.’ Herbert Asquith 1852-1928


----------



## Courtjester

‘It matters not to have been born in a duck yard, if one has hatched  from a swan’s egg.’ Hans Christian Andersen ‘The Ugly Duckling’


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

"Wax On, Wax Off"- Mr. Myagi, The Karate Kid (1984)


----------



## Courtjester

‘The highest trees have most reason to dread the lightning.’ Charles Rollin


----------



## Courtjester

‘When you’re as great as I am, it’s hard to be humble.’ Mohammad Ali

Oh Lord, it's hard to be humble,
When you're perfect in every way ...
Do you remember that song?


----------



## Courtjester

‘We have no right to consume happiness without producing it.’ G. B. Shaw


----------



## Courtjester

‘The greatest happiness you can have, is knowing that you do not necessarily require happiness.’ William Saroyan


----------



## Courtjester

‘Happiness makes up in height what it lacks in length.’ Robert Frost


----------



## Courtjester

‘I never hated a man enough to give him back his diamonds.’ Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## Courtjester

‘When I want a peerage, I shall buy one, like any honest man.’ Lord Northcliffe


----------



## Courtjester

‘History teaches us that men and nations behave wisely, once they have exhausted all other choices.’ Abba Eban


----------



## js1268

"The absence of absolutes does not preclude  people from the quest to find something finite that would serve to  comfort them, make them feel secure, and fortify their ego. It gives the  weakest among us the power to judge, and the strongest, the power to be  humble."

-pablo bones


----------



## Courtjester

White Eagle’s: ‘Truth is like a shining jewel that has many facets. Souls who have uncovered truth within themselves do not say: ‘I have the only truth’ but ‘I see the truth through my facet, but it has many facets along which its rays travel. What is true to me may not be  true for my siblings.’. That’s why we need to walk our path of service with tolerance, ready to observe and appreciate the truth that shines through every soul’s facet. At the core of truth lies the discovery that its central pivot is love, tolerance and an understanding that other people have their own truth as much as we have ours. Let the recognition of this be the keynotes of your service on the Earth plane.’

From ‘The Quest For God’s Eternal Wisdom And Truth’​


----------



## John_O

"You can judge a man's true character by the way he treats his fellow animals."

 -Paul McCartney


----------



## Courtjester

‘Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.’ George Santayana


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is better to deserve honours and not get them, than to get them and not deserve them.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Courtjester

‘The louder he talked of his honour, the faster we counted our spoons.’ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## WechtleinUns

"If you want to learn to hate a foreign language, take three years of it in High School." -- Me.


----------



## Courtjester

WechtleinUns said:


> "If you want to learn to hate a foreign language, take three years of it in High School." -- Me.



And what a shame that is! Don't allow anyone or anything to put you off. You stand to gain so much if you persevere. Cj


----------



## SarahStrange

To be awake is to be alive.--Thoreau

Not all who wander are lost.--JKR


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.” 

JRR Tolkien


----------



## moderan

"The cure for boredom is curiosity. There is no cure for curiosity.”-Dorothy Parker


----------



## Angelwing

I like a good quote, so it looks like I'm in the right place! 
_
The only way possible that evil may triumph is for good men to do nothing. -_Edmund Burke, 1770
_
They are in front of us, behind us, and we're flanked on both sides by an enemy that outnumbers us 29:1. They can't get away from us now! -_Lewis "Chesty" Puller at the battle of Chosin Reservoir, Korea 1950
_
Life is tough. It's tougher if you're stupid. -_John Wayne 

_Soldiers, sailors, and airmen of the Allied Expeditionary Force. You are about to embark upon a great crusade, towards which you've striven these many months. The eyes of the world are upon you. The hopes and prayers of freedom-loving people everywhere march with you. Along with brothers in arms on other fronts, you will bring about the destruction of the Nazi war machine, liberation of the oppressed peoples of Europe, and security for ourselves in a free world... -_Supreme Commander of Allied Forces Dwight Eisenhower, in his "orders of the day" speech given before D-Day. 

I really love Eisenhower's pre-D-Day speech. Pretty powerful document in my opinion.


----------



## Courtjester

Angelwing said:


> ... _Soldiers, sailors, and airmen of the Allied Expeditionary Force. You are about to embark upon a great crusade, towards which you've striven these many months. The eyes of the world are upon you. The hopes and prayers of freedom-loving people everywhere march with you. Along with brothers in arms on other fronts, you will bring about the destruction of the Nazi war machine, liberation of the oppressed peoples of Europe, and security for ourselves in a free world... -_Supreme Commander of Allied Forces Dwight Eisenhower, in his "orders of the day" speech given before D-Day.



'Each one of them was among those who helped to free the rest of the world – not least us, the civilian population of Germany, from the Nazi scourge. What it means to live and grow up within the clutches of any reign of terror can only truly be appreciated by those who experience it. In the great drama of life, the horror of the Hitler regime was our Karma and our lesson. Those who came to free us from it had been allocated the role of the conquering heroes. The former was our destiny for this lifetime and the latter theirs. In this earthly existence there is no way of knowing whether we did something similar for them in previous ones, but it has to be a strong possibility …

'If it were within my power, I would personally hand an award to each one of these brave men, especially to those now in the world of spirit. As that is impossible, let me do the next best thing by expressing my deepest and most heartfelt gratitude to them here. Whether they survived the nightmare or not and wherever they may be now, I will always remember with gratitude and admiration the courage of those who marched, fought and gave their lives and limbs on behalf of us all. Who knows? Maybe some of them are now among our friends and helpers in the world of light, supporting us and spurring us all on to ever greater efforts. Now, there’s a heart-warming thought for you!'

From ‘War and Peace between Nations’​


----------



## Angelwing

Courtjester said:


> 'Each one of them was among those who helped to free the rest of the world – not least us, the civilian population of Germany, from the Nazi scourge. What it means to live and grow up within the clutches of any reign of terror can only truly be appreciated by those who experience it. In the great drama of life, the horror of the Hitler regime was our Karma and our lesson. Those who came to free us from it had been allocated the role of the conquering heroes. The former was our destiny for this lifetime and the latter theirs. In this earthly existence there is no way of knowing whether we did something similar for them in previous ones, but it has to be a strong possibility …
> 
> 'If it were within my power, I would personally hand an award to each one of these brave men, especially to those now in the world of spirit. As that is impossible, let me do the next best thing by expressing my deepest and most heartfelt gratitude to them here. Whether they survived the nightmare or not and wherever they may be now, I will always remember with gratitude and admiration the courage of those who marched, fought and gave their lives and limbs on behalf of us all. Who knows? Maybe some of them are now among our friends and helpers in the world of light, supporting us and spurring us all on to ever greater efforts. Now, there’s a heart-warming thought for you!'
> 
> From ‘War and Peace between Nations’​



A good read-thanks for posting this.


----------



## Leyline

"You can't go by what girls say when they're giving you hell. It's like Shakespeare -- it sounds well enough, but it doesn't actually mean anything."

-- P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Courtjester

Angelwing said:


> A good read-thanks for posting this.



And thank you for saying so. Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

The Universal law of life is love. Any warmongering is a transgression against this law and a crime against all life, not merely humankind. The only true winners in every war are those who realise the futility of warring. Great spiritual growth is sure to come to those who appreciate the significance of the ordeals they had to endure and who know how to extract the learning they contained, individually and collectively. And if such survivors strive to spend the rest of their present lifetime in peaceful ways, they prove that they have grasped the Earth plane’s most important lesson: the value of peace.

Recommended Reading:
​ ‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe
​ ​


----------



## Angelwing

"No one has to be a hero-sometimes it just turns out that way." --Black Hawk Down

A memorable scene: 

"Sir!! Where's the rally point?!"
"...Anywhere but here!"
--Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

People say that chivalry is dead, I don't think that it's dead, I think it's just got the 'flu!- Meg Ryan


----------



## Angelwing

Ol' Fartsy said:


> People say that chivalry is dead, I don't think that it's dead, I think it's just got the 'flu!- Meg Ryan



Is this the same Meg from the TV show JAG? I can't remember if her last name was Ryan though. 

Another fav quote: 

"I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick arse. And I'm all outta bubble gum..."


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Angelwing said:


> Is this the same Meg from the TV show JAG? I can't remember if her last name was Ryan though.
> 
> Another fav quote:
> 
> "I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick arse. And I'm all outta bubble gum..."



You might be thinking of Catherine Bell! Meg Ryan s a blonde who worked with Tom Hanks in 3 movies.


----------



## Angelwing

Ol' Fartsy said:


> You might be thinking of Catherine Bell! Meg Ryan s a blonde who worked with Tom Hanks in 3 movies.



Bell (playing as Sarah Mackinze) is the more recent partner of Harm. Meg was one of his earlier ones like in season 1.


----------



## Morkonan

Can't remember if I posted this or not. Someone bumped a thread in another forum and I happened across an old post of mine.

"The strength of a man's character is best judged  not when he is under the eyes of the crowd, but when he is alone and  none can see him." - Me.


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is well to remember that the whole population of the Universe, with one trifling exception, is composed of others.’ J. A. Holmes


----------



## Courtjester

‘Satirists are people who discover unpleasant things about themselves and say them about others.’ Peter Macarthur


----------



## Courtjester

‘He did nothing in particular and did it very well.’ W. S. Gilbert


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

"Yippy Ki-Yay Mother Russia!"- A Good Day to Die Hard


----------



## janus

"you will become as small as your controlling desire; as great as your dominant aspiration"  

-james allen


----------



## Angelwing

"...They stopped making good music after 1978!" 

--Anonymous helicopter crew chief on TV show JAG.


----------



## Courtjester

‘The trouble ain’t that people are ignorant. It’s that they know much that ain’t so.’ Josh Billings


----------



## Courtjester

‘There is nothing more frightening than ignorance in action.’ Goethe


----------



## Courtjester

‘The hottest places in hell are reserved for those who, in a time of great moral crisis, maintain their neutrality.’ Dante


----------



## Angelwing

Courtjester said:


> ‘The hottest places in hell are reserved for those who, in a time of great moral crisis, maintain their neutrality.’ Dante



A synonymous quote to Edmund Burke: "The only way possible that evil may triumph is for good men to do nothing." 

And also reminds me of...


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Angelwing said:


> Bell (playing as Sarah Mackinze) is the more recent partner of Harm. Meg was one of his earlier ones like in season 1.



I could not find Meg Ryan anywhere on the JAG cast list. I did how ever find Trisha Yearwood did do 6 episodes from 1998 to 2002. Sorry if you got your blondes mixed up!


----------



## Caragula

'To achieve great things, two things are needed; a plan, and not quite enough time.' - Leonard Bernstein

'It's fair to say I'm the kind of guy that chews rather more than he can bite off' - paraphrased from a source I don't remember.


----------



## Angelwing

I can't remember the exact quote, but it's something along the lines of:

"Every author expresses himself through his work, whether he knows it or not."


----------



## Brock

“I believe that sex is one of the most beautiful, natural, wholesome things that money can buy.”

~ Steve Martin


----------



## Angelwing

"ATF: Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms. 

Who's bringing the chips?"


----------



## Jon M

Write yourself naked, from exile, and in blood.

Denis Johnson​


----------



## NeoTanner

I perhaps have a few favorite quotes. Only one of which I've used in a crudely drawn parody comic. It was "Enough! RAID THE WOMEN'S RESTROOM!". The parody was based around Metal Gear Solid, so I dunno if that clears up anything.


As for quotes, my favorite has to be from Wreck It Ralph. In particular, the line    "I'm bad, and that's good, and that's not bad, there's no one I'd rather be then me." Particularly when... 



Spoiler



Ralph is plunging down toward the Mentos mountain (or was it Diet Coke mountain?).



Edit: Well, crap. I don't know if the spoiler thing is working, haha.


----------



## Angelwing

NeoTanner said:


> I perhaps have a few favorite quotes. Only one of which I've used in a crudely drawn parody comic. It was "Enough! RAID THE WOMEN'S RESTROOM!". The parody was based around Metal Gear Solid, so I dunno if that clears up anything.
> 
> 
> As for quotes, my favorite has to be from Wreck It Ralph. In particular, the line    "I'm bad, and that's good, and that's not bad, there's no one I'd rather be then me." Particularly when...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph is plunging down toward the Mentos mountain (or was it Diet Coke mountain?).
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well, crap. I don't know if the spoiler thing is working, haha.



Nope, the spoiler wasn't working but I can see it while replying with quote to your post.


----------



## NeoTanner

Oh, sorry. I don't know how to make it actually work then and I was a little afraid that I'd be yelled at for spoilers, haha.


----------



## Angelwing

NeoTanner said:


> Oh, sorry. I don't know how to make it actually work then and I was a little afraid that I'd be yelled at for spoilers, haha.



Don't worry about it. Make sure you capitalize codes. That should help. At least when I always put QUOTE instead of quote it works. 

Here's both a serious and a funny one from Black Hawk Down: 

Dominick Pilla: Colonel! Colonel! They're shooting at us! 
LTC McKnight: Well, _shoot back_!!

Osmann Atto: You shouldn't have come here. This is a civil war. This is our war, not yours.
General Garrison: 300,000 dead and counting. That's not a war Mr. Atto. That's genocide.


----------



## CyanideBreakfast

I'm too lazy to read all 52 pages of this thread but there are some good quotes in here.

My friend and I were conducting investigations during a Biology class in high school. This involved looking at soil samples under a microscope and genuinely she said: 'omg come and look at this! It's like a worm with no legs!' I howled with laughter...I still hold it against her five years later.

This is a quote from the TV show Dexter, by the character Debra Morgan: 'a metric f*** tonne'. I can't remember exactly what it was in relation to, but it is a phrase I have used myself since then because it is just so fantastic.
I realise neither of these is particularly inspiring. I only occasionally do inspiring quotes: I prefer the funny ones.


----------



## moderan

Peter Sellers, in character as President Merkin Mufflin "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here. This is the War Room."


----------



## Angelwing

I'm writing an essay on Tom Clancy's use of general and technological detail, for a class-so I've been looking for good quotes. Consequently, I came across some humorous little remarks: 

"The housing development was called Mountain View. It wasn't a rousing bit of originality. In that part of the country the only way not to see mountains was to close your eyes."

"What passed for average weather in the Aleutians would close most reputable airports, and what they called bad weather here made the Boeing crew wish for Amtrak. It was widely believed on the base that the only reason the Russians sent their ICBM tests to the Sea of Okhotsk was to make life as miserable as possible for the Americans who monitored them. Today the weather was fairly decent. You could see almost to the far end of the runway." 

"He nodded approvingly at the gleaming white walls, the domed ceiling, and the gold leaf. In fact he thought it overdone, but he knew that the Russians had a national tendency to overdo a lot of things. To Russians, who rarely had enough of anything, 'having enough' meant having more than anyone else--preferably more than _everyone_ else." 

"We have had some incidents, I regret to say."
"Yeah, that _Yankee_ class that went down off Bermuda."
"And the other."
"Hmph?"
"Please, Dr. Ryan, do not insult my intelligence. You know the story of the _Krazny Oktyabr _[_Red October_] as well as I." 
"What was the name? Oh, yeah, the _Typhoon_ class you guys lost off the Carolinas. I was in London then. I never did get briefed on it." 
[Dr. Jack Ryan was extremely instrumental in the incident with the _Red October_!]

"Commander Mancuso came in just then, the usual mug of coffee in his hand. If there was one frightening thing about the captain, Thompson thought, it was his talent for showing up when something was going on. Did he have the whole boat wired?"
"'Just wandering by,' he said casually."


----------



## philistine

Dumas, _fils_, once wrote in his novel, _The Lady of the Camellias_, that 'we are sometimes obliged to buy the satisfaction of our souls at the expense of our bodies'.


----------



## moderan

“A cult is a religion with no political power.” Tom Wolfe


----------



## moderan

“Ability is what you're capable of doing. Motivation determines what you do. Attitude determines how well you do it. ” Raymond Chandler


----------



## philistine

I actually have my 'book of knowledge' on my person now, so I can post a few more:

Ernesto Sabato, in his novel, _El túnel, _said that, 'we refer to 'the good old days' not because less bad things happened back then, but because people forgot them over time, only choosing to remember the good'. 

In Albert Camus's novel, _The Plague_, he says that, 'if historians were to analyse our generation, the only thing that they could say would be that we fornicated and read the papers'.

Alexandre Dumas, _fils_, said that 'while working, it is the woman you love who can disturb you with impunity, for she is always at bottom interested in what you are doing'.


----------



## Angelwing

Ol' Fartsy's latest blog about thanking our troops reminded me of this quote I heard: 

"If you refuse to stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them."


----------



## Courtjester

‘Overlooking an insult is often better than avenging it’. Seneca


----------



## Courtjester

‘This is a court of law, young man, not a court of justice.' Roger Baldwin


----------



## Courtjester

'A fox should not be on the jury at a goose’s trial.’ Thomas Fuller


----------



## Courtjester

‘We owe almost all our knowledge not to those who have agreed, but to those who have differed.’ Charles Caleb Cotton


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

*Men are liars. We'll lie about lying if we have to. I'm an algebra liar. I figure two good lies make a positive.*

Tim Allen​


----------



## belthagor

_"there is only one God, and He doesn't dress like that"

 don't know if this has been posted before.........
_


----------



## Courtjester

Ol' Fartsy said:


> *Men are liars. We'll lie about lying if we have to. I'm an algebra liar. I figure two good lies make a positive.*
> 
> Tim Allen​


Speak for yourself!

:adoration:​


----------



## philistine

I once heard a Frenchman remark that 'death is yellow and vanilla-scented'. 

Take that how you will.


----------



## Angelwing

"White is the monopolistic color on the French flag." --me


----------



## Courtjester

‘People who are too lazy and comfortable to think for themselves obey the laws. Others sense their own laws within and prefer to follow them.’ Hermann Hesse


----------



## Courtjester

‘Whether you’re an honest man or whether you’re a thief, depends on whose solicitor has given me my brief.’ W. S. Gilbert


----------



## Courtjester

‘The  law, in its majestic equality, forbids the rich as well as the poor, to  sleep under bridges, beg in the streets and steal bread.’ Anatole  France


----------



## Courtjester

‘To lead the people, walk behind them.’ Lao-tzu


----------



## Courtjester

‘I’ve got to follow them. I’m their leader.’ Alexandre Ledru-Rollin


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is better to have a lion at the head of an army of sheep, than a sheep at the head of an army of lions.’ Daniel Defoe


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Courtjester

‘A little inaccuracy sometimes saves lots of explanation.’ Saki


----------



## Courtjester

‘When you have robbed a person of everything, they are no longer in your power. They are free again.’ Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Courtjester

‘We are in bondage to the law, so that we may be free.’ Cicero


----------



## ForgedinFlames

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Courtjester

*
The Impossible Dream
*
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’
​


----------



## allhailchief

This is one of my favorite quotes it's one of the last lines of Bob Dylan's - It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) "If my thought-dreams could be seen they'd probably put my head in a guillotine." 

Also, this quote that has been attributed to Edgar Allan Poe, “I have absolutely no pleasure in the stimulants in which I sometimes so madly indulge. It has not been in the pursuit of pleasure that I have periled life and reputation and reason. It has been the desperate attempt to escape from torturing memories, from a sense of insupportable loneliness and a dread of some strange impending doom.”


----------



## TheYellowMustang

My little brother is 8, and he sometimes says the strangest things.
Some examples:
"I both am and am not." (that one's really hard to translate properly - it's much more beautiful in norwegian)
"I'm not fully human."
"The impossible is the possible."
(he later added "but there is one thing that is not possible... if you die and wake up again - that's impossible)


----------



## Angelwing

TheYellowMustang said:


> My little brother is 8, and he sometimes says the strangest things.
> Some examples:
> "I both am and am not." (that one's really hard to translate properly - it's much more beautiful in norwegian)
> "I'm not fully human."
> *"The impossible is the possible..but there is one thing that is not possible... if you die and wake up again - that's impossible"*



Sounds like you have yourself a Stephen Daedalus!


----------



## Angelwing

"So live your life that the fear of death may never enter your heart. 

Trouble no one about their religion.

Respect others in their views, and demand that they respect yours. 

Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life. Seek to make your life long, and its purpose in the service of your people. 

Prepare a noble death song for the day when you must go over the great divide. 

Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend-even a stranger-when in a lonely place. 

Show respect to all people, but grovel to none. 

When you arise in the morning, give thanks for the food, and for the joy of living. If you see no reason for giving thanks-the fault lies only in yourself. 

Abuse no one, and no thing, for abuse turns the wise ones to fools, and robs the spirit of its vision. 

When it comes your time to die, be not like those who's hearts are filled with the fear of death, so that when their time comes they weep, and pray, for a little more time to live their lives over again in a different way. 

Sing your death song, and die like a hero coming home." 

--Chief Tecumseh
---Native American, Shawnee people
---Poem made popular by _Act of Valor_​


----------



## philistine

A few recents one from my 'book' of excerpts:



> Fortune maltreats those who court her.
> 
> - Francisco de Goya





> Nothing can be so perfect while we possess it as it will seem when we remember it.
> 
> - Oliver Wendell Holmes





> Terrible handicap, a soul.
> 
> - Saul Bellow





> Death is yellow, and vanilla-scented.
> 
> - Antoine, _Le Mari de la coiffeuse_





> Life is full of misery, loneliness, and suffering... and it's over all too soon.
> 
> - Woody Allen





> The body knows certain things which the mind will not acknowledge.
> 
> - Alfred de Musset





> The faintest ink is better than the best memory.
> 
> - Chinese saying





> While working, it is only the woman you love who can disturb you with impunity, for she is always at bottom interested in what you are doing.
> 
> - Balzac





> God loves whiskey drinkers. He made a lot of them, after all.
> 
> - Unknown





> I often drink when I write; it helps me think soberly.
> 
> - Unknown


----------



## Old_New

"Don't let schooling get in the way of your education." Mark Twain


----------



## Leyline

*"Narrative is always magic. On a basic level, Aristotelean structures  mean that in a story everything is significant, either pointing forward  to set up the inevitability of later events or to explain the  significance of earlier ones. Narrative is conspiratorial - always and  necessarily so. There is always a teleology to narrative. There is  always a god. Even on the most basic and literal sense, narrative makes  sense as narrative because we assume an authorial consciousness  controlling its contents. There is no such thing as atheistic fiction,  because all fictional universes, in point of material, real fact, have a  god."*

-- Phillip Sandifer


----------



## iMagine Creativity

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]'The true sign of intelligence is not knowledge but imagination' Albert Einstein[/FONT]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

No rascal ever won a war by dying for his country.
He won it by making the other poor rascal die for his country.

George S. Patton​


----------



## Pluralized

"Sure beats a slap in the belly with a wet fish!" - My grandfather, Richard A. Williams.


----------



## Courtjester

Pluralized said:


> "Sure beats a slap in the belly with a wet fish!" - My grandfather, Richard A. Williams.



Or a poke in the eye with a bent stick, as a friend of mine likes to say.


----------



## Courtjester

TheYellowMustang said:


> My little brother is 8, and he sometimes says the strangest things.
> Some examples:
> "I both am and am not." (that one's really hard to translate properly - it's much more beautiful in norwegian)
> "I'm not fully human."
> "The impossible is the possible."
> (he later added "but there is one thing that is not possible... if you die and wake up again - that's impossible)



What a thoughtful little fellow! Thank you for sharing his wisdom with us.

Kind regards - CJ


----------



## Courtjester

‘Life can only be understood backwards, but it has to be lived forwards.’ Kierkegaard


----------



## Courtjester

‘Life is what happens to us while we are making other plans.’ Thomas la Mance


----------



## Courtjester

‘People who have no inner life are the slaves of their surroundings.’ Henri F. Amiel


----------



## Pluralized

"Yeah, do you have the Beatles' White Album? Never mind, just get me a glass of hot fat. And bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia while you're out there." - Fletch


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Olly Buckle

A person who won't read has no advantage over one who can't read. Mark Twain 

Like some other good quotes it applies to a few other things as well


----------



## SarahStrange

“You know, if I were in a romance novel, I’d kiss you right now. Since I’m not, I think I’ll punch you in the throat instead." My protagonist to someone who would normally be her love interest if it were 'paranormal romance' or just a regular romance driven anything. bleh. It's not...... She's got anger issues. But they're _fun _​anger issues.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Bruno Spatola

"If you don't stand for anything, you will remain forever on your knees." ~ Unknown


----------



## escorial

"Is Ringo Star the best drummer in the world"...question asked to John Lennon,his reply,"He's not the best drummer in the Beatles."


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is not the years in your life, but the life in your years that counts.’ Adlai Stevenson


----------



## Courtjester

‘Life is painting a picture, not doing a sum.’ Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Courtjester

‘Life begins on the other side of despair.’ Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Dave Watson

"When you stop dreaming it's time to die." - Shannon Hoon 

from the Blind Melon song _Change_.


----------



## SarahStrange

My main man Joss Whedon:

“The thing about a hero, is even when it doesn't look like there's a light at the end of the tunnel, he's going to keep digging, he's going to keep trying to do right and make up for what's gone before, just because that's who he is.”


----------



## Pandora

My Mama aways said tucking us in at night...
"Tomorrow's another day"  I like the promise in that.


----------



## IanMGSmith

Pandora said:


> My Mama aways said tucking us in at night...
> "Tomorrow's another day"  I like the promise in that.



...I like that. Mine would say, "Always look for the good and you will find it." After Mom it's Damon Runyon for me.

"Much as he is opposed to law-breaking, he is not bigoted about it" 
~ Damon Runyon

 "The race may not always be to the swift nor the victory to the strong, but that's how you bet"
~ Damon Runyon

 "One of these days in your travels, a guy is going to come up to you and show you a nice brand-new deck of cards on which the seal is not yet broken, and this guy is going to offer to bet you that he can make the Jack of Spades jump out of the deck and squirt cider in your ear. But, son, do not bet this man, for as sure as you are standing there, you are going to end up with an earful of cider."
 ~ Damon Runyon

"I came to the conclusion long ago that all life is six to five against."
~ Damon Runyon


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Courtjester

‘Often, the difference between a successful marriage and a mediocre one consists of leaving about three or four things a day unsaid.’ Harlan Miller


----------



## IanMGSmith

Courtjester said:


> ‘Often, the difference between a successful marriage and a mediocre one consists of leaving about three or four things a day unsaid.’ Harlan Miller



...also leaving a few things (like d.i.y.) undone. I think if ever I had done everything my ex might have had a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

“A writer only begins a book. A reader finishes it.”― Samuel Johnson


----------



## Folcro

"The world's biggest problem isn't poverty--- it's loneliness." ---Mother Teresa

"That book was terrible... thank God I didn't read it." ---meh


----------



## Clnow3088

It's all okay in the end, if it's not okay, it's not the end. -Unknown


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"A serpent's egg is white and pure; a bird's is speckled and soiled." -- Kyoami, in _Ran _(1985)


----------



## SCookAAM

I would have to say one of my favorites is: "if you can conceive it and believe it, you can achieve it."

This is a fantastic and applicable quote from napoleon Hill, author of "The Law of Success."  It holds a great many pieces of wisdom in such a short sentence.  What I like most is that the quote says not that you "might" achieve, but that you "can" achieve.


----------



## Quester

Bluesman said:


> As one soeth so shall one reapeth ..... i quote this little gem alot. Not sure who said it ?



It is a biblical idea. I know that Jesus said something similar to it.


----------



## Quester

Our family has a quote, that I don't know the origin of...
"Be good.  If you can't be good, be good at it!"


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have always heard that as "If you can't be good, be careful."


----------



## Quester

Olly Buckle said:


> I have always heard that as "If you can't be good, be careful."


I like that too!


----------



## OurJud

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


----------



## escorial

Regrets are better then what ifs.


----------



## philistine

OurJud said:


> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."



I'm actually grateful when fools audibly confirm their presence; it saves me wasting words. :witless:

Few from the book:



> Your mouth is as big as a basket and twice as empty.





> I used to believe in reincarnation, but that was a very long time ago... in another life.





> It's a terrible business, thinking. Just the thought of it is enough to reduce you to despair.





> The man is a colossal idiot. Even in silence he makes grammatical errors.





> The difference between a viola and a violin is that a viola burns for much longer.





> A man should read things which make him look good should he die when in the middle of them.





> I have to return some otherwise good writing paper. Someone has printed gibberish all over it and put your name at the top.





> I'd tell you to go to hell, though I don't ever wish to see you again.





> What did I say? Well, drawing on my fine command of the English language, I simply said nothing.


----------



## Quester

"I can resist anything, except temptation"

                                      Oscar Wilde


----------



## Courtjester

‘If thee marries for money, thee will surely earn it.’ Ezra Bowen

‘Let there be spaces in your togetherness.’ Kahlil Gibran

‘Any married man should forget his mistakes. No use two people remembering the same thing.’ Duane Dewel


----------



## Quester

Whiskey is carried into Committee Rooms in demijohns and carried out in demagogues.
~Mark Twain


----------



## Lilyana_Joia

Just because I'm in 'that' kind of mood....



"Man can never know the kind of loneliness a woman knows. Man lies in a woman's womb only to gather strength, he nourishes himself from this fusion, and then he rises and goes into the world, into his work, into battle, into art. He is not lonely. He is busy. The memory of the swim in amniotic fluid gives him energy, completion. The woman may be busy too, but she feels empty. Sensuality for her is not only a wave of pleasure in which he has bathed, and a charge of electric joy at contact with another. When man lies in her womb, she is fulfilled, each act of love is a taking of man within her, and act of birth and rebirth, of child bearing and man bearing. Man lies in her womb and is reborn each time anew with a desire to act, to BE. But for a woman, the climax is not in the birth, but in the moment when man rests inside of her." - Anais Nin


----------



## Savant

Attack the words, not the writer.


----------



## Angelwing

Lyrics from Foggy Dew by The Young Dubliners: 

And the world did gaze, with deep amaze,
at those fearless men, but few
Who bore the fight so that freedom's light
might shine through the foggy dew.


----------



## Folcro

"If you work for a living, why do you kill yourself working?"

                                                                                ---Tuco, _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_


----------



## Origen

"Did I contradict myself?  Very well, I contradict myself.  I am large, I contain multitudes."
-Walt Whitman


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Penelope 'Punky' Brewster: Grossaroo


----------



## Origen

"The first half of your life is ruined by your parents, and the second half by your children."
-Lord Acton


----------



## Angelwing

"I stacked guys like you five feet high in Korea; used them like sandbags. Now get off of my lawn." 

--Clint Eastwood, Gran Torino


----------



## Princess9701

[h=1]“Love yourself first and everything else falls into line. Your really have to love yourself to get anything done in this world.” 

Lucille Ball[/h]


----------



## Angelwing

This was going to be a line in my story from a combat air support flyer (the line was excluded along with the particular situation however):

"Sentinel is on station--need anything to take an involuntary flight into space? we have the payload to do it." 

lol


----------



## Courtjester

‘Growing up is after all, only the understanding that one’s own unique and incredible experience is what everyone shares.’ Doris Lessing

‘It is much more important to know what sort of patient has a disease, than what sort of disease a patient has.’ William Osler

‘The sorrow that has no vent in tears may make other organs weep.’ Henry Maudsley


----------



## popsprocket

I had a particularly sarcastic and exasperated character spit this one out today.

"I suspect that if one were to possess the entirety of human knowledge, it would be more information than their brain would be capable of processing and they'd end up quite insane. So when you put on that dark face and say 'I know everything!', do you mean to tell me that you have been gifted the entirety of all knowledge ever and that you've managed to stave off the madness? Or maybe you would like to be a little more specific?"


----------



## Omi

Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit

Wisdom is not putting it in your fruit salad

~Miles Kingston


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Omi said:


> Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit
> 
> Wisdom is not putting it in your fruit salad
> 
> ~Miles Kingston



Yippee for fruit on a burger!!! ​


----------



## Gargh

*[FONT=&Verdana]Just saw this one recently...

“This is part of the beauty of all literature. You discover that your longings are universal longings, that you're not lonely and isolated from anyone. You belong.” 

F ScottFitzgerald[/FONT]*


----------



## Angelwing

From the movie Django Unchained (they're only funny if you see the movie):

"I like the way you die, boy."

Aaron: "I count six shots..."
Django: *reaches into jacket* "I count 2 guns." 

Slave transporter: "Last chance, fancypants."
Dr Schultz: "Oh very well" *quickdraws Derringer*

Dr Schultz addressing freed slaves: "Oh, and if there are any Astronomy aficionados among you, the North Star is...THAT one."


----------



## Dave Watson

Olly Buckle said:


> I have always heard that as "If you can't be good, be careful."



The Scottish version of this saying has the add on "And if you can't be careful - buy a pram."


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I shall quote a song title:

"If You Can't Be Good, Be Good at It"-A Neal McCoy song​


----------



## Angelwing

Are you sure that's the real one, the...Real McCoy?


----------



## Origen

"Suicide is our way of telling God, 'You can't fire me--I quit!'"
-Bill Maher


----------



## Courtjester

‘In our civilisation, men are afraid that they will not be men enough and women are afraid that they will be considered nothing but women.’ Theodor Reik

‘A great many open minds should be closed for repairs.’ Toledo Blade

‘If you keep your mind sufficiently open, people will throw a lot of rubbish into it.’ William A. Orton


----------



## Origen

"Take bold action--and great forces will come to your aid."
-Goethe


----------



## bookmasta

"If you find yourself going through hell, keep on going." Winston Churchill


----------



## Courtjester

‘I haven’t heard of anybody who wants to stop living because of the cost.’ Kin Hubbard

‘The darkest hour of people’s lives is when they sit down to plan how to get money without earning it.’ Horace Greeley

‘Bankruptcy  is a legal proceeding in which you put your money in your trouser  pocket and give your coat to your creditors.’ Joey Adam


----------



## Gargh

"Without education, we are in a horrible and deadly danger of taking educated people seriously." 

"A good novel tells us the truth about its hero; but a bad novel tells us the truth about its author." 

— G.K. Chesterton


----------



## WechtleinUns

_"If you tread upon a trodden path, you may be bold. If you tread upon a path untrodden, then bold, you must be." -- Anonymous (i.e. Me. )_


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Angelwing said:


> Are you sure that's the real one, the...Real McCoy?



Quite so!​


			
				bookmasta said:
			
		

> "If you find yourself going through hell, keep on going." Winston Churchill



This Rodney Atkins song has the same line in it.​


----------



## philistine

I've never liked you, and I always will.

- Samuel Goldwyn


----------



## Courtjester

‘I never been in no situation where havin’ money made it worse.’ Clinton James

‘If the rich could hire people to die for them, the poor could make a wonderful living.’ Jewish proverb

‘When it is a question of money, everyone is of the same religion.’ Voltaire

* * *
​


----------



## Blade

Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards.

Soren Kierkegaard.


----------



## bookmasta

Start by doing what is necessary, then what is possible, and suddenly you are doing the impossible.” 
― St. Francis of Assisi


----------



## Angelwing

Courtjester said:


> ‘In our civilisation, men are afraid that they will not be men enough and women are afraid that they will be considered nothing but women.’ Theodor Reik
> 
> ‘A great many open minds should be closed for repairs.’ Toledo Blade
> 
> ‘If you keep your mind sufficiently open, people will throw a lot of rubbish into it.’ William A. Orton



"Some people are so open minded, their brains have fallen out."

Oh and I can't remember if I already quoted this, but I think it's really cool: 

"And the world did gaze with deep amaze at those fearless men, though few, who bore the fight so that Freedom's light might shine through the foggy dew." -- song "The Foggy Dew" 

Those lines sound really awesome to me and immediately struck me as being quite similar to the story I'm writing, as it has a good vs evil theme that's symbolized by light (further symbolized by the sun) vs darkness (further symbolized by shadows and such) hence the name "Shadows of the Sun."


----------



## Lewdog

"You're about as maniacal as a box of kittens."  -  Paul Crewe  (Adam Sandler - _The Longest Yard_)


----------



## philistine

> I'm gonna' ask you just once... and I just did.
> 
> - John Dillinger





> When a man is wrapped up in himself, he makes quite a small package.
> 
> - John Ruskin





> I think I'd like my introduction to you to be returned.
> 
> - Groucho Marx





> Bachelors degrees make excellent placemats, provided you get them laminated.
> 
> - Jeph Jacques





> A bottle of indifferent champagne is a bad foundation for the evening.
> 
> - Ian Fleming


----------



## Blade

The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who can't read them.

Mark Twain.


----------



## Origen

"To the intelligent man everything appears ridiculous.  To the sensible man, hardly anything does."
-Goethe


----------



## Blade

Don't compromise yourself. You are all you've got.

Janis Joplin.


----------



## Courtjester

‘When people hear good music, it makes them homesick for something they never had and never will have.’ Edgar Watson Howe

‘I believe good music reminds us of the higher planes of life, our true home, and makes us homesick for it.’ Aquarius

‘Richard Wagner is a man who wrote music which is better than it sounds.’ Mark Twain

‘One cannot judge ‘Lohengrin’ from a first hearing, and I have no intention of hearing it a second time.’ Rossini


----------



## Origen

"Shall the king remain in exile and pretend he his happy there?  His miseries are his allies, let them grow if they must.  But do not forget the secret of life, do not leave behind those kingly desires.  We abandon the greatest adventure of our lives when we settle for fitting in, getting by, what have you."
-John Eldridge


----------



## philistine

Courtjester said:


> ‘When people hear good music, it makes them homesick for something they never had and never will have.’ Edgar Watson Howe
> 
> ‘I believe good music reminds us of the higher planes of life, our true home, and makes us homesick for it.’ Aquarius
> 
> ‘Richard Wagner is a man who wrote music which is better than it sounds.’ Mark Twain
> 
> ‘One cannot judge ‘Lohengrin’ from a first hearing, and I have no intention of hearing it a second time.’ Rossini



Ha. Rossini really had it in for Wagner (as did many other Italian composers), and I never tire of hearing the remarks about it. German opera can be so tedious, though it does have its excellent points.


----------



## WechtleinUns

"Good! A temporary solution needs only wit, while I fear the main who yields a permanent one must be somewhat boring."


----------



## Blade

Ads are the cave art of the twentieth century.   Marshall McLuhan.

The best ad is a good product.   Alan H Meyer.

Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence long enough to get money from it.   

Stephen Leacock.


----------



## OurJud

_"Just people... I just hate the general public"_
~ Alan Partridge


----------



## Blade

I know no way in which a write rmay more fittingly introduce his work to the public than by giving a brief account of who and what he is. By this means some of the blame for what he has done is very properly shifted to the extenuating circumstances of his life.

Stephen Leacock.


----------



## Trilby

Be yourself, everyone else is already taken - Oscar Wilde

Smooth seas do not a make a skilful sailors - African proverb.


----------



## WechtleinUns

"If you want a job done well, do it yourself. If you want someone else to do a job well, pay them."


----------



## Blade

Old men have _always though_t the world was hurrying to its doom; and the joke is, it wasn't the _world_ at all, but just the old men themselves.

Stephen Leacock.


----------



## WechtleinUns

"The problem with most Computer Science graduates these days is lowered standards. They know just enough to shoot themselves in the foot."


----------



## Courtjester

‘Music is the shorthand of emotion.’ Leo Tolstoy

‘Chamber music is a conversation between friends.’ Catherine Drinker Brown


----------



## philistine

> A woman once drove me to drink, and I never had the courtesy to thank her for it.
> 
> - W. C. Fields


----------



## Olly Buckle

Drunk nobody:- "You're Noel Coward; I walked past your house last night."
Noel Coward:- "Thank you."


----------



## philistine

Olly Buckle said:


> Drunk nobody:- "You're Noel Coward; I walked past your house last night."
> Noel Coward:- "Thank you."



That really made me laugh.


----------



## bookmasta

Excellence is an art won by training and habituation. We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an action but a habit. -Aristotle


----------



## escorial

I’d rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not....~Kurt Cobain


----------



## Blade

The classics are only primitive literature. They belong to the same class as primitive machinery and primitive music and primitive medicine.

Stephen Leacock.


----------



## Origen

"Who is to be regarded as free?  Free is not he whose actions are dominated by his own will, since the will is not an ultimate and isolated entity but rather determined in its motivations by forces which are beyond its control.  Nor is he free who is what he wants to be, since what a person wants to be is obviously determined by factors outside him.  Is he who does good for its own sake free?  But how can you do good for its own sake?  Freedom is an event--it happens in rare creative moments."
--Abraham Joshua Heschel


----------



## Origen

_"There is no spoon."
-Neo, or the bald little monk boy in a saffron robe_


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Po: My fist hungers for justice!

[his stomach belches]

Po: That was... my fist.

(Kung Fu Panda 2)


----------



## bookmasta

"When you have the feeling that anything’s possible, sometimes you wind up acting on it." - James Cameron


----------



## Blade

The mind that finds its way way into wild places is the poet's; but the mind that never finds its way back is the lunatic's.

G. K. Chesterton.


----------



## Ripslaughter

Watch your thoughts, for they become words. Watch your words, for they become actions. Watch your actions for they become habits. Watch your habits, for they become your character. Watch your character, for it becomes your destiny.

*- Upanishads
*
Also,

If once the people become inattentive to the public affairs, you and I, and Congress and Assemblies, Judges and Governors, shall all become wolves.

*-Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## Courtjester

Ripslaughter said:


> Watch your thoughts, for they become words. Watch your words, for they become actions. Watch your actions for they become habits. Watch your habits, for they become your character. Watch your character, for it becomes your destiny. *- Upanishads*



Thank you for sharing this beauty. It puts me in mind of the following:

 ‘If I take care of my character, my reputation takes care of itself.’ D. L. Moody


----------



## Courtjester

‘In nature, there are neither rewards nor punishments, there are only consequences.’ Robert J. Ingersoll

‘The Universe is like a safe to which there is a combination, but the combination is locked up in the safe.’ Peter de Vries


----------



## Blade

Life is ours to be spent. not to be saved.  

D.H. Lawrence


----------



## Trilby

From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down, I was convulsed with laughter, someday I intend reading it. 

Groucho Marx

And here's a couple of Mae West's;

I wrote the story myself. It's about a girl who lost her reputation and never missed it.

Keep a diary and someday it'll keep you.


----------



## dale

i don't know if anyone has this in here yet, but i just came across this and it just struck me as so profoundly true.......

“Writing a book is an adventure. To begin with it is a toy and an amusement. Then it becomes a mistress, 
then it becomes a master, then it becomes a tyrant. The last phase is that just as you are about to be reconciled to your servitude,
 you kill the monster and fling him to the public.” 
- Winston Churchill


----------



## Blade

​Never to talk to yourself is a form of hypocrisy.

Nietzsche.


----------



## Courtjester

‘He had been kicked in the head by a mule when young, and believed everything the read in the Sunday papers.’ George Ade

‘A good newspaper is a nation talking to itself.’ Arthur Miller


----------



## escorial

do you go the showcase cinema?....not today lad I'm working....(bus driver circa 84)


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Origen said:


> _"There is no spoon."
> -Neo, or the bald little monk boy in a saffron robe_



It was the boy!


----------



## samiamthemustangman

I popped some Pringles and said, "let her rip tater chip" Richard Rawlings


----------



## Courtjester

‘You’ve no idea what a poor opinion I have of myself – and how little I deserve it.’ 
W. S. Gilbert


----------



## Blade

Experience enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again.
Franklin P. Jones.


----------



## Lewdog

*"I'm not raising children, I'm raising the adults they are going to be."*  - _Louis C.K._

I just saw him say this on Conan O'Brien and I love it!


----------



## Jeko

“We, the unwilling, led by the unknowing, are doing the impossible for the ungrateful. We have done so much, for so long, with so little, we are now qualified to do anything with nothing.”

_-Konstantin Josef Jireček_


----------



## Ichthyosaur

"_Not all those who wander are lost" - __JRR Tolkien, __The Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring. 
_​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought.’ John. F. Kennedy

‘When I want your opinion, I’ll give it to you.’ Lawrence J. Peter


----------



## Adam Greypence

_"The difference between bravery and stupidity is success."_ - Orrin None-son (My best friend)

_"Helix, why is it when you think, it's my head that hurts?"_ - Sam Starfall (Freefall)

_"Maxim 31: A little trust goes a long ways. The less you use, the further you'll go."_ Howard Taylor (The Seventy Maxims Of Maximally Effective Mercenaries)

_"The great secret we should never tell the dungeon masters is that they don't need rules."_ - Gary Gygax

_"Substitute the word 'damn' whenever you are inclined to use 'very'; your editor will remove it and it will be exactly as it should be."_ - Mark Twain

_"And Rodney, never, EVER give up."_ - Herb Copperbottom (Robots)


----------



## Courtjester

‘When it is dark enough, you can see the stars.’ Charles A Beard

‘The optimist claims that we live in the best of all possible worlds and the pessimist fears this is true.’ James Branch Cabell

‘It seems to me that all too frequently the world gets better every day, then worse again in the evening.’ Kin Hubbard


----------



## ViKtoricus

"Intensity beats extensity every time."

-Robert Greene


----------



## The Tourist

No matter how many times you spin around your butt's behind you.


----------



## Andyfuji

"I'm sick of not having the courage to be an absolute nobody." _Franny_, J.D. Salinger


----------



## cazann34

We have children to pay us back for what we put our parents through.

Carol A. Green


----------



## Kevin

cazann34 said:


> We have children to pay us back for what we put our parents through.
> 
> Carol A. Green


 heh...I hear that sentiment, worded differently, but often...


----------



## Sintalion

[h=1]       “Don’t only practice your art, but force your way into its secrets, for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine.”     
[/h]Beethoven


----------



## Olly Buckle

Andyfuji said:


> "I'm sick of not having the courage to be an absolute nobody." _Franny_, J.D. Salinger


The similarity between this and Court Jester's quote at the top of the page caught my eye. 





> ‘You’ve no idea what a poor opinion I have of myself – and how little I deserve it.’
> W. S. Gilbert


----------



## theatregeeksu

"The Successful take the stairs" -Anonymous


----------



## The Tourist

This quote humbles me.  While I feel this way, most times it's just easier to seek revenge by introducing your cousin to the detractor's wife.  Eh, living well...

This quote is from John Wayne, in his character as John Bernard Books: _"I won't be wronged. I won't be insulted. I won't be laid a-hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them."_


----------



## Courtjester

‘Parenthood remains the greatest single preserve of the amateur.’ Alvin Tofler

‘God could not be everywhere and therefore he made mothers.’ Jewish proverb

‘The first half of our lives is ruined by our parents and the second half by our children.’ Clarence S. Darrow

‘Insanity is hereditary – you can get it from your children.’ Sam Levinson


----------



## Carlton

“Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while imagination embraces the entire world, and all there ever will be to know and understand.” - Albert Einstein


----------



## Gyarachu

Carlton, your fictional character thread inspired this one:

"The bright side of it is... that if we break our necks getting down the cliff, then we're safe from being drowned in the river." -Puddleglum in "The Silver Chair" by C.S. Lewis


----------



## Courtjester

‘Your children need your presence more than your presents.’ Jesse Jackson

‘He disliked emotion, not because he felt lightly, but because he felt deeply.’ John Buchan


----------



## escorial

your not as stupid as you look.....mum circa 74


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## John_O

“The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.” 
― Mahatma Gandhi

"Why do people fear something with no arms or legs?"
- John Olexa


----------



## escorial

the love that you seek will never be found at home.....jimmy sommerville..(84)


----------



## spartan928

You cannot know the extent of your potential until you reach its boundry and summon the courage to exceed it.

Spartan928


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"If you don't stand for anything, you will remain forever on your knees."

"You are what you do today, not what you say you'll do tomorrow."

"When people undermine your dreams, predict your doom, or criticize you, remember: they're telling you their story, not yours."

"Courage is being scared to death, and then taking the next step anyway."

"Do not dwell so much on your perfect life that you forget to live."


----------



## Courtjester

‘The heart has its reasons that reason knows nothing of.’ Blaise Pascal

‘To get a bit of peace, even the best dogs have to to snarl occasionally.’ William Feather


----------



## Justin Rocket

"Nothing is scarier than a stampeding herd of dumbasses." - me


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Anyone who claims to know what happens to you after you die is either a fool or a liar." ~ Stephen Fry

"In this house we obey the laws of thermodynamics!" ~ Homer Simpson

“If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe.” ~ Carl Sagan

“Though my soul may set in darkness, it will rise in perfect light; I have loved the stars too fondly, to be fearful of the night.” ~ Sarah Williams


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Looks girl up and down. "Yeah, you're alright."
Girl - "Huh?"
"Oh, I'm sorry, you can leave now."


----------



## Jesse

Our lives begin to end the day we remain silent about things that matter. -Martin Luther King


----------



## tatygirl90

"I can't hate her because she reminds me of myself and everyone knows I am my own biggest fan." -Me

"I am no bird and no net ensnares me."- Charlotte Bronte, Jane Eyre


----------



## Gyarachu

"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." -- Calvin from _Calvin and Hobbes_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"I think, therefore I am . . .  I think."


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Tincture of reflection,

Illuminations of intense hue
Pristine contour; perfection, -

Interest bound in knowing you,
Being your friend
Holding each memory close; -

Images of beauty; stunning radiance,
Each breathe taken; holding within
Seductive beauty; natural purity;-

Our friendship cherished,
Left in knowing
In knowing the word, friend…

Jeremy Taylor​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The more you read about politics, the more you got to admit that each side is worse than the other.’ Will Rogers

‘If absolute power corrupts absolutely, where does that leave God?’ Geoff Deacon

Always remember that the soundest way to progress in any organisation, is to help the person ahead of you to get promoted.’ L. S. Hannaker


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Golden girls and boys all must, as chimney sweepers come to dust." ~ Paraphrasing of a Shakespeare quote.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Is it progress if a cannibal uses knife and fork?’ Stanislaw Jerzy Lec

‘The art of progress is to preserve order amid change and to preserve change amid order.’ Alfred North Whitehead


----------



## Douglas

"Sometimes, the last piece in the puzzle is knowing that there isn't one."

My own quote.


----------



## Courtjester

‘More and more these days, I find myself pondering on how to reconcile my net income with my gross habits.’ John Kirk Nelson

‘Puritanism is the haunting fear that someone somewhere may be happy.’ H. L. Mencken

‘An atheist is a person who has no invisible means of support.’ Fulton Sheen


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Everyone has the right to be wrong." ~ Me. 

"Am I dreaming?" ~ Tired me.


----------



## Angelwing

"Ah hell..."

--Under my breath, When I see a certain girl and there's no way to avoid passing by her :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Kevin

"It's really easy to get all introspective in first person narratives." - JonM


----------



## Courtjester

Don’t expect the world to change to accommodate you. Instead, change your character so you fit better into our world.

From ‘Finding Peace Of Mind’

* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Give a man a gun and he will rob a bank.
Give a man a bank and he will rob the world.


----------



## Pandora

"But there's booze in the blender,
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on."

Jimmy Buffet

cheers!   :apple:   pretend it's a lime  ( ;


----------



## Angelwing

"If you want a writer to write well, tell him to write during the day.
If you want a writer to write, tell him to write late at night."

--me

(since I've used this one before jokingly 
"Who's that stumblin' round in the dark?! State yer business or prepare to get winged!"


"Like, for instance, what if we were to walk into the saloon, sit down at a table, order drink, and drink it. Would the authorities frown on that?" 
"Hell yea they gonna frown..." 
"What part would they find the most offensive?"
"All of it. I can't be walkin in no saloon, I can't be sittin at no table, I can't be drinkin no drink, and I definitely can't be sharing no drink with no white man in public."
"So if you and I were to do these, it would be considered enough of an infraction for the inkeeper to go and get the Sheriff?"
"You bet your sweet ass they'll get the Sheriff..." 
"In that case, Django, after you..."


----------



## Angelwing

Olly Buckle said:


> *Give a man a gun and he will rob a bank*.
> Give a man a bank and he will rob the world.



Whoops, looks like I'm defective then  

(but given what its trying to say, that's a funny quote)


----------



## philistine

> That guy'd come third in a two horse race.



Film-noir, maybe _Kansas City Confidential_, I can't remember.


----------



## Gavrushka

It's better to concede the argument with a shred of your dignity intact rather than rely on the dread legions of, semantics, pedantics and obfuscation.


----------



## ppsage

prescriptive adages are the earplugs of the lame.
.
.
.
... wait ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"I like big butts and I cannot lie." ~ Descartes

"I think therefore I am." ~ MC Hammer

"Smack my bitch up." ~ Stephen Hawking


----------



## T.S.Bowman

For the believer, no evidence is necessary. For the non believer, no evidence is possible. 
-- Ed Warren


----------



## Blade

A quote disclaimer. :beaten:

I just heard that the oft quoted "Elementary my dear Watson" never appeared as such in the Sherlock Holmes novels. Try and stop it now.:sulkiness:


----------



## Kevin

Hey Chris...what's that? Did you sit on something?- P. Griffin


----------



## philistine

'He needs to stop drinking himself into the gutter. Pretty soon they're gonna' run outta' gutters.'

Again, not sure exactly which film. Some noir or other.


----------



## Gyarachu

"True generosity is not measured in how much you give, but in how much you have left."

I've heard this and variations on a few different occasions in a few different places, and it's always elicited an "amen" from me.


----------



## Courtjester

*Changing The World*
Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world. 

Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Leyline

Valerie's Witness

“I know there's no way I can convince you this is not one of their  tricks, but I don't care, I am me. My name is Valerie, I don't think  I'll live much longer and I wanted to tell someone about my life. This  is the only autobiography ill ever write, and god, I'm writing it on  toilet paper. I was born in Nottingham in 1985, I don't remember much of  those early years, but I do remember the rain. My grandmother owned a  farm in Tuttlebrook, and she use to tell me that god was in the rain. I  passed my 11th lesson into girl's grammar; it was at school that I met  my first girlfriend, her name was Sara. It was her wrists. They were  beautiful. I thought we would love each other forever. I remember our  teacher telling us that is was an adolescent phase people outgrew. Sara  did, I didn't. In 2002 I fell in love with a girl named Christina. That  year I came out to my parents. I couldn't have done it without Chris  holding my hand. My father wouldn't look at me, he told me to go and  never come back. My mother said nothing. But I had only told them the  truth, was that so selfish? Our integrity sells for so little, but it is  all we really have. It is the very last inch of us, but within that  inch, we are free. I'd always known what I wanted to do with my life,  and in 2015 I starred in my first film, "The Salt Flats". It was the  most important role of my life, not because of my career, but because  that was how I met Ruth. The first time we kissed, I knew I never wanted  to kiss any other lips but hers again. We moved to a small flat in  London together. She grew Scarlet Carsons for me in our window box, and  our place always smelled of roses. Those were there best years of my  life. But America's war grew worse, and worse. And eventually came to  London. After that there were no roses anymore. Not for anyone. I  remember how the meaning of words began to change. How unfamiliar words  like collateral and rendition became frightening. While things like  Norse Fire and The Articles of Allegiance became powerful, I remember  how different became dangerous. I still don't understand it, why they  hate us so much. They took Ruth while she was out buying food. I've  never cried so hard in my life. It wasn't long till they came for me.It  seems strange that my life should end in such a terrible place, but for  three years, I had roses, and apologized to no one. I shall die here.  Every inch of me shall perish. Every inch, but one. An_ inch_, it is small  and it is fragile, but it is the only thing the world worth having. We  must never lose it or give it away. We must never let them take it from  us. I hope that whoever you are, you escape this place. I hope that the  world turns and that things get better. But what I hope most of all is  that you understand what I mean when I tell you that even though I do  not know you, and even though I may never meet you, laugh with you, cry  with you, or kiss you. I love you. With all my heart, I love you.  -Valerie”   

  ― Alan Moore, _V For Vendetta_.


----------



## Gyarachu

“We all want progress. But progress means getting nearer to the place where you want to be. And if you have taken a wrong turning, then to go forward does not get you any nearer. If you are on the wrong road, progress means doing an about-turn and walking back to the right road; and in that case the man who turns back soonest is the most progressive man.” -- C.S Lewis


----------



## Courtjester

‘If I die, I forgive you. If I recover, we shall see.’ Spanish Proverb

‘God will pardon me. It’s his business.’ Heinrich Heine

‘Outside, among your fellows, among strangers, you must preserve appearances. A hundred things you cannot do, but inside, the terrible freedom.’ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## DjamFantasy

"People evolve because people dream." A quote by one of my friends.


----------



## Pandora

"Stars open among the lilies. Are you not blinded by such expressionless sirens?
This is the silence of astounded souls."  Sylvia Plath


----------



## thepancreas11

My personal motto is, "Youth is a gift; Immaturity is just a side-effect."

"It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt." Mark Twain


----------



## Courtjester

‘What is research but a blind date with knowledge?’ Will Henry

‘Science cannot stop while ethics catches up – and nobody should expect scientists to do all the thinking for their country.’ Elvin Stackman

‘The perfect computer has been invented. You just feed in all your problems and they never come out again.’ A. Goodman


----------



## thepancreas11

"Some cause happiness _wher_ever they go; others cause it _when_ever they go."--Oscar Wilde

I have a theory that there are two kinds of people in this world: people who make problems and people who solve problems. There are a lot more of one than the other, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cylver

My new fave one I learnt today.

"Some say if you can't beat them, join them. I say, if you can't beat them, beat them. Because they will be expecting you to join them so you will have the element of surprise."

This is from World of Warcraft and it is a Pandaren joke, I just find it incredibly funny xD


----------



## thepancreas11

“Not one of your pertinent ancestors was squashed, devoured, drowned, starved, stranded, stuck fast, untimely wounded, or otherwise deflected from its life's quest of delivering a tiny charge of genetic material to the right partner at the right moment in order to perpetuate the only possible sequence of hereditary combinations that could result -- eventually, astoundingly, and all too briefly -- in you.” 
― Bill Bryson, _A Short History of Nearly Everything_


----------



## stormageddon

I thought I'd contribute something intellectual. Of course I then realized that intellectual is very often synonymous with boring, so instead, here is my all time favourite, from Peep Show: "Well if I'm a branflake, he's a slutty sugarpuff."

Another of my favourites, just to raise the tone of my post a little, the words of Kurt Cobain: "You laugh at me because I'm different. I laugh at you because you're all the same."

And one for luck, the words of a dear friend spoken to me but yesterday, and the most flattering complement I have ever been fortunate enough to recieve: "You would make the perfect trophy wife for a lesbian." Of course, I'm still not entirely sure what she meant by that, but it certainly brightened my day


----------



## Riptide

"I saw that last 400 stretch, and I thought: _Todays a damn good day to die._ Then I killed it." -a definitely modified quote by yours truly. (P.S. talking about running)


----------



## thepancreas11

He is richest who is content with the least, for content is the wealth of nature.--Socrates


----------



## Courtjester

‘I think and think for months and years. Ninety-nine times, the conclusion is false. The hundredth time, I am right.’ Albert Einstein

‘We are all serving a life sentence in the dungeon of the self.’ Cyril Connolly

‘There  is nothing noble about being superior to some other person. The true  nobility is in being superior to your previous self.’ Hindu Proverb


----------



## Jon M

Health is a crown that rests on the well man's head, but only the sick man can see it.


----------



## Grizzly

"It's fat men all the way down!" - Tim Powers, on Mandelbrot sets


----------



## thepancreas11

Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It's not.

Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.

A pair from one of my favorite authors: Dr. Seuss


----------



## cdawgxc

"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time." - John Lennon


----------



## Courtjester

thepancreas11 said:


> I have a theory that there are two kinds of people in this world: people who make problems and people who solve problems. There are a lot more of one than the other, I'm afraid.



‘The problem is not the problem; the problem is your attitude to the problem.’  Captain Jack Sparrow

* * *​


----------



## thepancreas11

Maybe our favorite quotations say more about us than the stories and people we're quoting..." John Green


----------



## amelhope

Speaking during crying is the truest words spoken by human


----------



## Courtjester

‘When three people call you an ass, it may be time to put on a bridle.’ Spanish Proverb


----------



## Kepharel

without going through all 67 pages of this thread I would offer this...

From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down, I was convulsed with laughter. Someday I intend reading it.
*Groucho Marx*


----------



## thepancreas11

I like you just the way you are--Mr. Rogers


----------



## Bishop

"They have us surrounded! The poor bastards... now we can shoot in any direction we want!" 

Lt. Gen Puller (I believe)


----------



## dither

"No-one can make you feel inferior without your consent".

Eleanor Roosevelt.

Easy to say huh!


----------



## amelhope

to believe in your self that's enough to do a lot


----------



## amelhope

it's hard to know that you don't have friends and those people around you were just a fake


----------



## amelhope

don't trust in luck too much  , to never fall in disappointment


----------



## T.S.Bowman

"Never poke a badger with a spoon" - Eddie Izzard


----------



## Olly Buckle

After three days hard fighting a small group of paras at the foot of Arnhem bridge, outnumbered and running out of ammunition, were approached by a German with a white flag who called out that their courage was appreciated and the Germans would like to discuss surrender terms, the British Officer replied,
"I'm terribly sorry old man, we have no facilities for prisoners here."


----------



## thepancreas11

For to be free is not merely to cast off one's chains, but to live in a way that respects and enhances the freedom of others.

There is no passion to be found playing small - in settling for a life that is less than the one you are capable of living.

There is nothing like returning to a place that remains unchanged to find the ways in which you yourself have altered.

No one has posted from Nelson Mandela in a while. Thought I'd break that chain.


----------



## Folcro

"There... Earth. I wish you could see it like I do, Shepard. It's so... perfect."

---The dying words of TIM


----------



## Blade

Having your book turned into a movie is like seeing your oxen turned into bouillon cubes.

John LaCarrie.


----------



## InkyEdits

"We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion  may have strained, it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic  cords of memory will swell when again touched as surely they will be by  the better angels of our nature." - _*Abraham Lincoln*_

Though these are Lincoln's words, I first heard them in my favourite film "American History X" and it has stuck with me a very long time. I recite it often, whenever I can.


----------



## escorial

It's the closest to you that will do the most damage to you.


----------



## Courtjester

thepancreas11 said:


> . . .No one has posted from Nelson Mandela in a while. Thought I'd break that chain.



To put an end to that, I have the following for you:
​
Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Blade

Never have I enjoyed youth so thoroughly as I have in my old age. In writing _Dialogues in Limbo , The Last Puritan, _​and now all these descriptions of the friends of my youth and the young friends of my middle age , I have drunk the pleasure of life more pure, more joyful than than it ever was when mingled with all the hidden anxieties and little annoyances of actual living. Nothing is inherently and invincibly young except spirit. And spirit can enter a human being perhaps better in the quiet of old age and dwell there more undisturbed than in the turmoil of adventure.

George Santayana.


----------



## thepancreas11

I could easily die having lived a perfectly healthy life to an age well beyond the use of my body to the point where joints naturally grind to a halt, to where the arteries harden, the chest caves, the spine bends, and the mind drifts into realms past the knowledge of even oneself. Or, I could thoroughly enjoy living, knowing that it can't last forever, free of peril because I don't except death as danger but as an eventuality. To that, I raise my cheeseburger and my beer, and I drink and eat hardily.


----------



## Blade

​In North America there is a general belief that everything can be fixed, that life can be fixed up. In Europe the view is that a lot can't be fixed up and that living properly is not necessarily a question of mastering the technology so much as learning how to live gracefully within the constraints that  the species invents.

Jonathan Miller.


----------



## stevesh

"It  is the deed that teaches, not the name we give it.  Murder and capital  punishment are not opposites that cancel one another, but similars that  breed their kind."

 			  -  George Bernard Shaw


----------



## thepancreas11

Just because you haven't found your talent yet, doesn't mean you don't have one.

True to form, that's a quote from Kermit.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Can you fly, Bobby?" ~ Clarence Boddicker


----------



## Grizzly

Not a quote, but an exchange. We were given assignment #3 and the teacher wrote ASS #3 on the board.
Student 1: "You're being cheeky."
Student 2: (to teacher) "Sorry you were the butt of that joke."
Teacher: "I've got a-hole lot more."


----------



## Blade

Lifted from a Bishop post.

*“If you want to write, if you want to create, you must be the most sublime fool that God ever turned out and sent rambling. You must write every single day of your life. You must read dreadful dumb books and glorious books, and let them wrestle in beautiful fights inside your head, vulgar one moment, brilliant the next. You must lurk in libraries and climb the stacks like ladders to sniff books like perfumes and wear books like hats upon your crazy heads."

Ray Bradbury.*


----------



## Kourtney

"It cant rain all the time".  Eric Draven said this in the Crow.


----------



## Plasticweld

God Hates a Coward,   My take on Revelations 21-8

But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death.


I always found it fascinating yet consistent with scripture that God hates Cowardice and this was re-enforced when you see of all of the things he despised the most he listed those fearful first.

I have always thought that the real sin is that you knew what the right thing to do was. but were afraid to do it. I have pissed off more than one person with this quote


----------



## kalamsai

"Love the life you live
Live the life you love"

Bob marley quotes http://bobmarleyquotes99.blogspot.com/2014/01/bob.html


----------



## Gyarachu

"We are always quick to appeal to God to steady our capsizing vessel. But in our ignorant pleas for safety, we miss the fact that the boat is often the very thing keeping us from walking on the water. Perhaps there is good reason the boat is going under."


----------



## Pandora

_"You are only as happy as your least happy child."_

Betsy Brown Braun


----------



## stormageddon

Not exactly my favourite quote, but nearly the last words I ever heard.

"Oh f***, it's not a dual carriageway"

I have my mum to thank for that =_=


----------



## Gyarachu

Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and he sat down and taught them. The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midstthey said to him, “Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now in the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. So what do you say?” This they said to test him, that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them, “Let him who is without sin among you be the first to throw a stone at her.”And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.Jesus stood up and said to her, “Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?”She said, “No one, Lord.” And Jesus said, “Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on sin no more.” --John 8:1-11 (ESV)


----------



## thepancreas11

It is an impressively arrogant move to conclude that just because you don’t like something, it is empirically not good. 

Tina Fey


----------



## Bishop

"The evil that men do lives on, unless you can fix it with biscuits."

--Bruce Dickinson

I was very lucky to hear him say that live, and I still laugh when I think about it. In context, he says it right before the song "The evil that men do" which the chorus of is "the evil that men do lives on and on."


----------



## bookmasta

"A writer is world trapped in a person."


----------



## Pidgeon84

"I'm the party pooper."
-Arnold Schwarzenegger :3


----------



## Courtjester

Gyarachu said:


> Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. Early in the morning he came again to the temple. All the people came to him, and he sat down and taught them. The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midstthey said to him, “Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery.Now in the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. So what do you say?” This they said to test him, that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground.And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them, “Let him who is without sin among you be the first to throw a stone at her.”And once more he bent down and wrote on the ground.But when they heard it, they went away one by one, beginning with the older ones, and Jesus was left alone with the woman standing before him.Jesus stood up and said to her, “Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?”She said, “No one, Lord.” And Jesus said, “Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on sin no more.” --John 8:1-11 (ESV)



I believe that there will be no judgement day. We shall always be our own judge and jury and it is everybody’s own task on this level of life to regularly assess whether we are doing all we can to make our world a better place to live in, not just for ourselves but for all. If we insist on predominantly sending the lower emanations of our earthly self into our world, our vibrations will remain as dense as those of the physical manifestations of Mother Earth, i.e. matter. The more we follow our inner guidance to bring forth the higher and highest qualities of our Christ Self, the finer and higher our vibrations become. This will continue until they have risen to Its level; and that’s what it means to be one with God.

From ‘By Their Fruits You Will Know Them’

* * *​


----------



## Gyarachu

"The blanket statement 'religion poisons everything' followed by a litany of the evils of religion is about as useful as saying 'science poisons everything' followed by a litany of the evils of science--poisoning the environment and creating napalm and poison gas. Abuse _must _be distinguished from use. Abolishing religion, after all, to get rid of its abuses is about as intelligent as abolishing science to get rid of pollution, or abolishing money to get rid of greed." 

-- Dr. John Lennox


----------



## NerdyMJ

"Mankind will always fear it does not understand." -X-Men (2000 film). 

I'm always appalled by the number of great quotes that get overlooked simply because they're from a comic book or superhero movie and are considered childish for some reason because of that.


----------



## Rowan

"That which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence." 
-Christopher Hitchens 


“A writer is someone for whom writing is more difficult than it is for other people.”
-Thomas Mann


----------



## Bruno Spatola

NerdyMJ said:


> "Mankind will always fear it does not understand." -X-Men (2000 film).
> 
> I'm always appalled by the number of great quotes that get overlooked simply because they're from a comic book or superhero movie and are considered childish for some reason because of that.



Really? I've never heard anyone dismiss quotes from popular culture "just because." If anything, they're more well known and spread around than traditional quotes. I find it more common that people would dismiss a quote because it was from a, "gay philosopher."

I know what you mean though.


----------



## bookmasta

"A man with no passion is a man without a soul."


----------



## Gyarachu

> "Mankind will always fear it does not understand." -X-Men (2000 film).
> 
> I'm always appalled by the number of great quotes that get overlooked simply because they're from a comic book or superhero movie and are considered childish for some reason because of that.





Bruno Spatola said:


> Really? I've never heard anyone dismiss quotes from popular culture "just because." If anything, they're more well known and spread around than traditional quotes. I find it more common that people would dismiss a quote because it was from a, "gay philosopher."
> 
> I know what you mean though.



You know, I didn't have the good fortune of growing up with comic books, but I remember hearing a quote I quite liked.

"Doesn't matter what the press says. Doesn't matter what the politicians or the mobs say. Doesn't matter if the whole country decides that something wrong is something right. This nation was founded on one principle above all else: the requirement that we stand up for what we believe, no matter the odds or the consequences. When the mob and the press and the whole world tell you to move, your job is to plant yourself like a tree beside the river of truth, and tell the whole world — 'No. _You _move._'"
_
Wikiquote tells me it's from the Amazing Spider-Man, so that's what I'm going with.


----------



## NerdyMJ

Gyarachu said:


> You know, I didn't have the good fortune of growing up with comic books, but I remember hearing a quote I quite liked.
> 
> "Doesn't matter what the press says. Doesn't matter what the politicians or the mobs say. Doesn't matter if the whole country decides that something wrong is something right. This nation was founded on one principle above all else: the requirement that we stand up for what we believe, no matter the odds or the consequences. When the mob and the press and the whole world tell you to move, your job is to plant yourself like a tree beside the river of truth, and tell the whole world — 'No. _You _move._'"
> _
> Wikiquote tells me it's from the Amazing Spider-Man, so that's what I'm going with.



I actually didn't grow up with comic books, either. There was no comic book store or store that sold them in the town I grew up in, but my brother and I were obsessed with the Marvel cartoon series that were on the air. So when I got older I made an effort to collect comics. 
That is an amazing quote, by the way. 

Anyway, I usually get ridiculed for referencing comic book quotes. I think it's because there are a lot of immature quotes from them: I like solitaire okay...Unless I got someone to play with. -X-Men: The Animated Series (Gambit)


----------



## Courtjester

‘I am better than my reputation.’ Friedrich von Schiller

‘I seem to have an awful lot of people inside me.’ Edith Evans

‘There’s only one small comer of the universe you can be certain of improving and that’s yourself .’ Aldous Huxley


----------



## Pandora

_"I was always a lover of soft winged things"
_
Victor Hugo


----------



## Bard_Daniel

"He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster... and when you gaze long into the abyss the abyss also gazes into you."

Nietzsche.


----------



## Pandora

_"We are all of us stars and we deserve to twinkle."_

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Pidgeon84

"The universe can't be that big. After all, it fits so neatly in my head."


----------



## thepancreas11

Thousands of candles can be lighted from a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared.

Buddha


And one of my own personal modifications:

"In a world that can be so dark, why do we insist on putting out flames?"


----------



## Bard_Daniel

bookmasta said:


> "A man with no passion is a man without a soul."



Who wrote that? :S


----------



## Pandora




----------



## Folcro

"Nobody makes me bleed my own blood."

---White Goodman (Ben Stiller), _Dodgeball_


----------



## Pandora

_"Strangers are just friends waiting to happen."_


Rod McKuen


----------



## Courtjester

‘That man’s silence is wonderful to listen to.’ Thomas Hardy

‘In Maine we have a saying that there’s no point in speaking unless you can improve on silence.’ Edmund Muskie


* * *
​


----------



## Greimour

A man without passion is a man without soul.



danielstj said:


> Who wrote that? :S



I think that is one of many that spread after the reading of Confucius.
*A man without a mustache is a man without a soul.*

Confucius said that... which spawned millions of similar quotes "A man without..." quotes sprouted up everywhere.

***

“You cannot open a book without learning something.”   
  ―     Confucius

***

“There are not more than five musical notes, yet the combinations   of these five give rise to more melodies than can ever be heard.  

There are not more than five primary colours, yet in combination
they produce more hues than can ever been seen.

There are not more than five cardinal tastes, yet combinations of
them yield more flavours than can ever be tasted.”

_Sun Tzu, the art of war._


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Sorrow is knowledge; those that know the most must mourn the deepest. The tree of knowledge is not the tree of life." ~ Lord Byron


----------



## Elvenswordsman

> Eh, you're cute. You can go.


----------



## Pandora

'think twice be nice'


----------



## Bard_Daniel

From CNN Article:

_"Archeologists have found Egyptian mummies with traces of tobacco and cocaine which could only have come from the New World," Beale said. "It indicates there was something going on across the Atlantic."_

VERY VERY cool.


----------



## Pandora

_"And I'm afraid, in this day and age, which I count so, you know, I love loyalty. I love trust"_ . . .  Elton John


----------



## escorial

"When you don't have anything, then you have everything."....Mother Teresa


----------



## Pidgeon84

"Writing is like a more sane way to deal multiple personalities."

That one is from yours truley.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

“Dreams are the bright creatures of poem and legend, who sport on earth in the night season, and melt away in the first beam of the sun, which lights grim care and stern reality on their daily pilgrimage through the world.”   

-Charles Dickens, Nicholas Nickleby.


----------



## Angelwing

danielstj said:


> From CNN Article:
> 
> _"Archeologists have found Egyptian mummies with traces of tobacco and cocaine which could only have come from the New World," Beale said. "It indicates there was something going on across the Atlantic."_
> 
> VERY VERY cool.



Vhat. 

Just.

Vhat. 

Lol.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Power is a relationship, not a possession. Michel Foucault, _'Discipline and punish'_


----------



## Pandora

_"I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did but people will never forget 
how you made them feel."
_
Maya Angelou

_"Music was my refuge. I could crawl into the space between the notes and curl my back to loneliness."_

Maya Angelou

_"Try to be a rainbow in someone's cloud." 

_Maya Angelou
:love_heart:


----------



## thepancreas11

Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen.

We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give.

Winston Churchill


----------



## TaraLin

My all time favorite quote is this: 

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." -Dr. Suess.

It perfectly sums up my life. I know whom I can be myself around, and those are the people I want to be around. The rest don't matter to me.


----------



## Pidgeon84

"You don't need a dating site. Just go hitchhiking."

John Waters <3


----------



## Dave Watson

"Always remember. You can't spell slaughter without laughter."  From my first novel.

"Imagination is knowledge having fun." Albert Einstein


----------



## shedpog329

"Yeah, well, I've got a dream too. But it's about singing and dancing and making people happy. That's the kind of dream that gets better the more people you share it with. And, well, I've found a whole bunch of friends who have the same dream. And, well, it kind of makes us like a family."

Kermit the Frog


“There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle.” 

Albert Einstein


----------



## Reject

This comes a close second;  “It's now very common to hear people say, 'I'm rather offended by that.' As if that gives them certain rights. It's actually nothing more... than a whine. 'I find that offensive.' It has no meaning; it has no purpose; it has no reason to be respected as a phrase. 'I am offended by that.' Well, so f*****g what."

Stephen Fry. 

My all time "wow" moment in the sea of quotations which we all must sail, has to be this gem, from Friedrich Gustav Emil Martin Niemöller  (1892-1984)

"_First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--_

_Because I was not a Socialist._
_Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-- 
Because I was not a Trade Unionist._
_Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out-- 
Because I was not a Jew._
_Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me."_


----------



## Elvenswordsman

"You know how funerals are not for the dead, they're for the living? Bachelor parties are not for the groom, they're for the unmarried. Listen here, I'm going to give you all advice because it's too late for this guy. This is what I recommend to you. If you have someone who you think is the one … Take that person and travel around the world. Buy two plane tickets and travel all around the world. Go to places that are hard to go to and hard to get out of. And when you come back to JFK, you're still in love with that person, get married at the airport."

- Bill Murray


----------



## shedpog329

"I don't know if we each have a destiny, or if we're all just floating around accidental-like on a breeze, but I, I think maybe it's both. Maybe both is happening at the same time."

Forest Gump

"When the sun comes up, I couldn't tell where heaven stopped and the earth began."

Forest Gump


----------



## shedpog329

"Your simply the best"

Tina Turner


----------



## Courtjester

‘The most cruel lies are often told in silence.’ Robert L. Stevenson

‘The deeper the sorrow, the less tongue it hath.’ The Talmud

‘Sports do not build character; they reveal it.’ Heywood Broun


----------



## Pandora

_"If there ever comes a day when we can't be together, keep me in your heart. I'll stay there forever"_

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## escorial

" all the lonely people were do they all belong,"......Lennon and Mcartney


----------



## Courtjester

‘A distinguished diplomat can hold his tongue in many languages.’ Anon


----------



## Erik Fantasia

This is from a commercial (not necessarily word for word): congress is like a pistachio; when the two sides are divided, the nuts are revealed.


----------



## bookmasta

"No one stands taller than those who kneel to help a child."


----------



## escorial

" and when the broken hearted people living in the world will agree, there will be an answer"....Lennon and Mcartney


----------



## Erik Fantasia

"The end is not the end but the beginning for it is in the darkest hours that the flames of hope start to burn and something new and beautiful is created."

Space Wars: by ME


----------



## escorial

it would be easier for a loved one to die than move on


----------



## Gofa

Better to be lucky than skilled


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

This is always agood one even if I put it here before: Smite me, O Mighty Smiter!- Bruce Nolan (Jim Carrey, Bruce Almighty)

Another good one: Alrighty Then- Stanley Ipkiss (Jim Carrey, The Mask)


----------



## escorial

never judge people by your own standards


----------



## escorial

it'll will be the last words you ever hear..film Billy The KId


----------



## Greimour

A story is like a bath; you have to ease in nice and slow before you can fully enjoy it.
~Greimour

The best things in life are not free; they are earned.
~Greimour


Don't worry when I fight with you, worry when I stop; because that is when we have nothing left worth fighting for.
~Anonymous

A coward is incapable of exhibiting love, it is the prerogative of the brave.
~Mahatma Gandhi

Better to earn it than never return it.
~ Forgot who said this but I never forgot it. Was some really rich dude who didn't lend money out but taught people how to earn it instead.


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> never judge people by your own standards



In my view, it is unwise to sit in judgement over anyone. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘When you sit with a nice girl for two hours, you think it’s only a   minute. When you sit on a hot stove for a minute, you think it’s two   hours. That’s relativity.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Writing a book is an adventure. To begin with it is a toy and an amusement. Then it becomes a mistress, then it becomes a master, then it becomes a tyrant. The last phase is that just as you are about to be reconciled to your servitude, you kill the monster, and fling him about to the public."  Winston Spencer Churchill.


----------



## Pandora




----------



## Ethan

'The bowler is Holding, the batsmans Willey' 
Attributed to Johnathan Agnew commentating at a test match between England and the West Indies (Michael Holding Vs Peter Willey)


----------



## Courtjester

Olly Buckle said:


> "Writing a book is an adventure. To begin with it is a toy and an amusement. Then it becomes a mistress, then it becomes a master, then it becomes a tyrant. The last phase is that just as you are about to be reconciled to your servitude, you kill the monster, and fling him about to the public."  Winston Spencer Churchill.



A very fine quote, Olly. So true. One sweats bucketfuls over a piece of writing, often going through half a dozen bouts of editing, sometimes to get back almost to where one started. Finally, one has to scrap it or release it, with whatever warts it may have. I imagine you would agree. Cj


----------



## escorial

everything that has ever lived has died.


----------



## Ethan

escorial said:


> everything that has ever lived has died.



Not quite true; if you believe the bible.:book: Hebrews 11 v 5


----------



## Fru

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take - Wayne Gretzky" - Michael Scott


----------



## Pandora

_"It is not until you become a mother that your judgment slowly turns to compassion and understanding."_

Erma Bombeck


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> _"It is not until you become a mother that your judgment slowly turns to compassion and understanding."_
> 
> Erma Bombeck



But only if you are sufficiently evolved, I think. Cj


----------



## Pidgeon84

"Necessity is the mother of invention."

Not sure who said this one, classic though.


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you wish your life to be easy, always stay with the herd!’ Nietzsche


----------



## Courtjester

‘Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius and a lot of courage to move in the opposite direction.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## escorial

Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power.

Abraham Lincoln

sometimes i think yeah but then i think not really..one of those sayings that live with me but can't get a definite understanding of it


----------



## coldnight




----------



## coldnight

“Don't walk behind me; I may not lead. Don't walk in front of me; I may not follow. Just walk beside me and be my friend.” 
― Albert Camus


----------



## Pandora

_"Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see"_

Mark Twain


----------



## rogerblingham

My own quote:

There is no way to impress anyone with your truth because their truth is always different. Your truth is your opinion and their truth is their opinion. It is impossible to match the two perfectly. However, when you struggle and match them even partially, you are likely to find a companion for a short while.​


----------



## CyberWar

Freedom isn't being free to indulge one's desires at will, but the strength of will to restrain them. He who indulges his every base desire in a perverted expression of freedom is really but a slave to his own desires, while only he who is the lord and master of all his earthly desires can truly call himself free.

Every man fears. A hero is a man who fears one minute less than others.


----------



## coldnight

"the two most important days in your life are the day you are born and the day you find out why"
​          - mark twain -


----------



## Pandora

_"My kids always perceived the bathroom as a place where you wait it out until all the groceries are unloaded from the car.

Who in their infinite wisdom decreed that Little League uniforms be white? Certainly not a mother.

*In general my children refuse to eat anything that hasn't danced on television.*

Onion rings in the car cushions do not improve with time.

Guilt, the gift that keeps on giving. "
_


*Lovely Miss Erma Bombeck*


----------



## dvspec

People think that I must be a very strange person. This is not correct. I have the heart of a small boy. It's in a glass jar on my desk.
Stephen King

"MayI become at all times, both now and forever
A protector for those without protection
A guide for those have lost their way
A ship for those with oceans to cross
A bridge for those with rivers to cross
A sanctuary for those in danger
A lamp for those without light
A place of refuge for those who lack shelter
And a servant to all in need."


His Holiness the Fourteenth DalaiLama November 6, 2000


----------



## Courtjester

dvspec said:


> May I become at all times, both now and forever
> A protector for those without protection
> A guide for those have lost their way
> A ship for those with oceans to cross
> A bridge for those with rivers to cross
> A sanctuary for those in danger
> A lamp for those without light
> A place of refuge for those who lack shelter
> And a servant to all in need."
> 
> His Holiness the Fourteenth Dalai Lama November 6, 2000



I like this one quote, but don't much care for the Stephen King one. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> it would be easier for a loved one to die than to move on



Each time a loved on dies, they do pass on and the ones left behind are forced to move on with their lives. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Gofa said:


> Better to be lucky than skilled



In my view, there's no such thing as good or bad luck. Everything that happens is determined by the Karma we have created for ourselves, during this lifetime and previous ones. Cj

- - - Updated - - -



escorial said:


> never judge people by your own standards



Best of all, never judge anyone. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves.’ William Shakespeare


----------



## Winston

"Mommy said that there were no monsters.  But there are..." Rebecca "Newt" Jordan from LV-426.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dvspec said:


> People think that I must be a very strange person. This is not correct. I have the heart of a small boy. It's in a glass jar on my desk.
> Stephen King


That reminds me of Tom Lehrer "I hold your hand in mine dear (as a precious souvenir)"


----------



## Courtjester

‘One love, one heart, one destiny.’ Bob Marley

‘It would be good to think that he was talking and dreaming about the future of our whole race. I hope he did.’ Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Apple Ice

'Everything in moderation.' - Sensible Greek guys


----------



## Erik Fantasia

Madness and geniusy are often the same. They are both mental stel-ups.


----------



## Erik Fantasia

Devour the status quo and radiate all that is your own. Don't be the moon and reflect the light of others but be a shn and radiate your own glory. You may go out, but you'll go out as a supernova.


----------



## Greimour

If I was meant to be controlled, I would have come with a remote.


I am not crazy, I am just mentally unrestricted.


----------



## Courtjester

‘There's nowhere you can be that isn't where you're meant to be.’ John Lennon


----------



## Deleted member 56686

'Don't follow leaders watch the parking meters'

                                                         Bob Dylan


----------



## shedpog329

Long ago rain fell on mud and became rock
half a billion years ago. But even before that,
beneath the rocks. are the words of God.
And if we listened very carefully all our lives...
we might hear those words.

-Norman Maclean (A River Runs Through It)


----------



## Gyarachu

"It is not out of compliment that lovers keep on telling one another how beautiful they are; the delight is incomplete till it is expressed." --C.S. Lewis


----------



## No Man

In Dan Brown's second movie "Angels and Demons" there is a quote that I have taken a liking to for it is truth. The assassin stops Langdon from chasing him and spares his life. The assassin gives some good advice to Langdon " be very careful for these are God's people".

  Hehehe, the Knights Templar learned this the hard way, today I buy that Dan fears them also!


----------



## escorial

were did it all go wrong.....


----------



## LeeC

a thought by many escorial


----------



## escorial

"The universe wastes nothing.".....The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## aj47

We each have our own trials and triumphs and at the end of the day, we each can tell unique stories.

- Me


----------



## escorial

hope life treats you well


----------



## Olly Buckle

life treats hope well.


----------



## Seedy M.

"Ignorance isn't about what you know. It's about what you don't know." - 10 or 11 yr. old Indio kid in Bocas del Toro, Panamá and used by me in a book.


----------



## aj47

Drafts aren't evil. They're a promise that you make to yourself that you will improve what you're writing.

- me


----------



## virxants

"The greatest happiness to know the source of unhappiness." 
-Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Courtjester

‘Letting go means the realisation that although some people are a  part of our history, they are not meant to be a part of our destiny.’  Steve Maraboli


----------



## Pandora

"Faith is the bird that feels the light and sings when the dawn is still dark."

Rabindranath Tagore

A beautiful fabric picture came home to me from OK City, my thoughtful sister in law, Robin. :love_heart:


----------



## Gyarachu

Apropos of National Suicide Prevention Week, here is a beautiful blog post by Jamie Tworkowski, founder of To Write Love On Her Arms (which is in the midst of its "No One Else Can Play Your Part" campaign for said week):

"If you feel too much, there's still a place for you here. 
If you feel too much, don't go. 
If this world is too painful, stop and rest.
It's okay to stop and rest.
If you need a break, it's okay to say you need a break. 
This life - it's not a contest, not a race, not a performance, not a thing that you win. 
It's okay to slow down. 
You are here for more than grades, more than a job, more than a promotion, more than keeping up, more than getting by. 
This life is not about status or opinion or appearance. 
You don't have to fake it. 
You do not have to fake it. 
Other people feel this way too. 
If your heart is broken, it's okay to say your heart is broken. 
If you feel stuck, it's okay to say you feel stuck. 
If you can't let go, it's okay to say you can't let go. 
You are not alone in these places. 
Other people feel how you feel. 
You are more than just your pain. You are more than wounds, more than drugs, more than death and silence. 
There is still some time to be surprised. 
There is still some time to ask for help. 
There is still some time to start again. 
There is still some time for love to find you.
It's not too late. 
You're not alone. 
It's okay - whatever you need and however long it takes - it's okay. 
It's okay. 
If you feel too much, there's still a place for you here. 
If you feel too much, don't go. 
There is still some time."

Here's a link to the TWLOHA website if you feel like checking it out: http://twloha.com/home


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Sunlight is the best disinfectant." - Louis Brandeis (Judge)


----------



## MzSnowleopard

He who trims himself to suit everyone soon whittles himself away. - Raymond Hull


----------



## Courtjester

‘The only person you are destined to become is the person you choose to be.’ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## dvspec

If today is the worst day of your life, then you know tomorrow will be better.  

And this too shall pass.  - The only quote I have ever considered getting tattooed on me.


----------



## Miles-Kirk

I love this one, even if one is from a song.


Take nothing but pictures
Kill nothing but time
Leave nothing but footprints
_- John Kay - Nothing But _


----------



## MzSnowleopard

The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.

-Edmund Burke


----------



## Blade

"The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity."

W.B.Yeats. _The Second Coming_


----------



## ActionHeroTrainee

One day I ran across this quote, attributed to T. S. Eliot:

*Where is the wisdom we have lost in knowledge? 
**Where is the knowledge we have lost in information? *


I thought it was pretty profound, so I looked it up and got this larger passage:

_O perpetual revolution of configured stars,
O perpetual recurrence of determined seasons, 
O world of spring and autumn, birth and dying! 
The endless cycle of idea and action, 
Endless invention, endless experiment, 
Brings knowledge of motion, but not of stillness; 
Knowledge of speech, but not of silence; 
Knowledge of words, and ignorance of The Word. 
All our knowledge brings us nearer to our ignorance, 
All our ignorance brings us nearer to death, 
But nearness to death no nearer to God. 
Where is the Life we have lost in living? 
Where is the wisdom we have lost in knowledge? 
Where is the knowledge we have lost in information? 
The cycles of Heaven in twenty centuries 
Bring us farther from God and nearer to the Dust. 

_


----------



## Courtjester

ActionHeroTrainee said:


> One day I ran across this quote, attributed to T. S. Eliot:
> 
> *Where is the wisdom we have lost in knowledge?
> **Where is the knowledge we have lost in information? *
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty profound, so I looked it up and got this larger passage:
> 
> _O perpetual revolution of configured stars,
> O perpetual recurrence of determined seasons,
> O world of spring and autumn, birth and dying!
> The endless cycle of idea and action,
> Endless invention, endless experiment,
> Brings knowledge of motion, but not of stillness;
> Knowledge of speech, but not of silence;
> Knowledge of words, and ignorance of The Word.
> All our knowledge brings us nearer to our ignorance,
> All our ignorance brings us nearer to death,
> But nearness to death no nearer to God.
> Where is the Life we have lost in living?
> Where is the wisdom we have lost in knowledge?
> Where is the knowledge we have lost in information?
> The cycles of Heaven in twenty centuries
> Bring us farther from God and nearer to the Dust.
> 
> _


Thank you for sharing this with us. More interesting comments on this topic can be found on 

http://www.foundationsmag.com/wisdom.html 

Cj​


----------



## dither

"Once said aloud, words can only be forgiven, not forgotten. On the bright side, for them to be insulting, i would have to value your opinion, nice try though."

I love that thought.


----------



## escorial

life is tuff


----------



## Deleted member 56686

A friend of mine had this rather cynical saying

Life sucks then you die.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Fate rarely calls upon us at a moment of our choosing - Optimus Prime

I know, it's a line from a movie- but it has stuck with me. That and my pastor quoted Obi Wan Kenobi in his sermon today- so I'm rolling with it. 
"Strike me down and I shall become more power than you can imagine."


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> life is tuff



For a very long time unbeknown to ourselves, life is what we have made and are making it. Cj

* * *​ 
‘You don’t love someone because of  their looks or their clothes or their car. You love them because their  soul sings a song only your heart can understand.’ 

L.J. Smith

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Some things are destined to be. It may just take us a couple of tries to get there.’ J.R. Ward in ‘Lover Mine’


----------



## TKent

Courtjester, I am friending you right now!  A vampire romance reader, woo hoo 



Courtjester said:


> ‘Some things are destined to be. It may just take us a couple of tries to get there.’ J.R. Ward in ‘Lover Mine’



and here's a quote:

“There's no app for a bourbon buzz on a warm day in a cool, dark bar. The world will always want a drink.” 
― Gillian Flynn, _Gone Girl_


----------



## Courtjester

TKent said:


> Courtjester, I am friending you right now!  . . .



Thank you, dear Friend. Accepted with pleasure. Cj​


----------



## bazz cargo

Embracing the new.

WTF

Now I have a Text life.


----------



## thepancreas11

I know of no time in human history where ignorance was better than knowledge.

Neil De Grasse Tyson


----------



## bazz cargo

> *OP Panky* I know of no time in human history where ignorance was better than knowledge.
> 
> Neil De Grasse Tyson



Time travel machine. Fortunately it has never and will never happen or we would know about it by now.


----------



## JamesR

_"Reality is false; dreams are for real."_
-Tupac Amaru Shakur


----------



## Courtjester

‘Destiny is not a matter of chance, but one of choice. It is not a thing to be waited for, but one to be achieved.’ 

William Jennings Bryan

* * *​


----------



## Winston

"Was and Will make me ill.  I take a gram, and I only Am."  Lenina Crowne

Happy Hollidaze.  Enjoy the Soma.


----------



## Angelwing

"Black or white, an a-hole is still an a-hole." -- anonymous (someone said it on another forum)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"It is what we know already that often prevents us from learning."_ - Claude Bernard


----------



## LeeC

Bruno Spatola said:


> _"It is what we know already that often prevents us from learning."_ - Claude Bernard



Or what we think we know ;-)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

LeeC said:


> Or what we think we know ;-)



To some, they are one and the same. :shock:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"Angels can fly because they take themselves lightly."_ - G.K. Chesterton


----------



## escorial

i have no friends but would consider internet friends more of an influence.


----------



## Winston

(may have posted previously, but in the light of this day...)

"This Jesus of yours, I think I would like him.  Most Christians I have met, however, I would not."
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Courtjester

‘Sometimes the dreams that come true are the dreams you never even knew you had.’ Alice Sebold in ‘The Lovely Bones’


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"I'm only happy when it rains."_ - Garbage (band)


----------



## aj47

Sometimes bad endings make beautiful beginnings. (me)


----------



## Courtjester

When one door of happiness closes, another one is ready to open. If we look too long at the one that has closed, we are in danger of being unable to see the one that is waiting to open for us. 

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Boofy

These are three of my favourite 'House-isms'

“Like I always say, there’s no ‘a’ in team. There’s a ‘me,’ though, if you jumble it up.” 

“I’m sorry, I’m about to lose you because I’m about to drive into a tunnel in a canyon on an airplane while hanging up the phone.”

“First, ‘Hector does go rug’ is a lame anagram. Want a better one for Gregory House? ‘Huge ego, sorry.'”


----------



## bazz cargo

Nothing is impossible...Yeah, try nailing jelly to a wall.


----------



## dale

best quote EVER!!!!!  paul mccartney...don't know if i spelled his name right...

"and georgia"s always on my my my my my my my my my my mind."

but i'm sorry. those words are the greatest quote.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

"I'll be back"- The Terminator (Arnold Schwartzenegger)


----------



## MamaStrong

"It takes ten times as long to put yourself back together as it does to fall apart"....or something to that degree.


----------



## Riptide

Let's see, let's see... A Quote... 

"The human body can only do so much. Then the heart and spirit must take over." - Sohn Kee-Chung


----------



## Apple Ice

"If you admire somebody then you should go ahead and tell 'em, cos people never get the flowers while they can still 'em." 

Say what you want about Kanye West, but he is great. He can call himself a God all he wants, I'll be fangirling till I die.


----------



## Deleted member 57791

For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone.

-Audrey Hepburn <3


----------



## Courtjester

‘There are winds of destiny that blow when we least expect them. Sometimes they gust with the fury of a hurricane, sometimes they barely fan one’s cheek. But the winds cannot be denied, bringing as they often do a future that is impossible to ignore.’ Nicholas Sparks in ‘Message in a Bottle’


----------



## escorial

easier to make someone hate you than love you


----------



## Carly Berg

"Many people are stupid. Once you understand this, the world begins to make sense."

I don't know who wrote it, I saw it under someone's avatar on another forum.


----------



## LeeC

“Men say they know many things;
But lo! they have taken wings, —
The arts and sciences,
And a thousand appliances;
The wind that blows
Is all that any body knows” 
  ~  Henry David Thoreau


----------



## NineShadowEyes

The dreams of youth are the regrets of maturity.

-Legend

Pretty much defines my life.


----------



## Olly Buckle

NineShadowEyes said:


> The dreams of youth are the regrets of maturity.
> 
> -Legend


My first thought was 'Only if they remain dreams', my second 'Maybe I never grew up'.


----------



## Phase

Where to start uhhhm...  

*John Green*
_
"Y’all smoke to enjoy it. I smoke to die"

"if people were rain, I was drizzle and she was a hurricane."

"imagining the future is a kind of nostalgia"

*Sum 41
*
"reality's a bore"

*Unknown*

"Relax nothing is under control"_


----------



## Courtjester

NineShadowEyes said:


> The dreams of youth are the regrets of maturity.


 
Not necessarily, I'd say. Cj

This somehow connects very well with the following:

‘Does the walker choose the path or the path the walker?’ 
Garth Nix in ‘Sabriel’​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"There are two ways of spreading light: to be the candle, or the mirror that reflects it."_ ~ Edith Wharton

                                                                     * * *

_"We can't help everyone, but everyone can help someone."_ ~ Ronald Reagan


----------



## Bloggsworth

I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle. -  Winston Churchill

A government which robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul. - George Bernard  Shaw


----------



## am_hammy

"The world will break your heart ten ways to Sunday. That's guaranteed. I can't begin to explain that. Or the craziness inside myself and everyone else. But guess what? Sunday's my favorite day again. I think of what everyone did for me, and I feel like a very lucky guy."

-Pat, _Silver Linings Playbook_


----------



## KJay

"If you have to check your diary, you have too much going on!"

One of my own  - I hate it when people say they need to check their diary when you are trying to organise to meet for a coffee.


----------



## belthagor

Boofy said:


> Oh, Boofy the Vampire Slayer! Well, when Geller isn't at her post, naturally I have to step in. :3



Don't hate me for quoting this.


----------



## Boofy

I have plenty more lines like that one Belthagor, they're ten a penny! Certainly none worthy of the quotes thread ^^;


----------



## belthagor

Boofy said:


> I have plenty more lines like that one Belthagor, they're ten a penny! Certainly none worthy of the quotes thread ^^;



You have no idea how happy you just made me!

Please share them in the spam forum?


----------



## Boofy

belthagor said:


> You have no idea how happy you just made me!
> 
> Please share them in the spam forum?


Eh, maybe when I am drunk ^^

I like this one from Hugh Laurie:
"If nobody hates you, you're doing something wrong."


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"It does not matter how slowly you go, as long as you do not stop."_ ~ Confucius

I bet Confucius would be sick at Dark Souls, as weird an image as that conjures.


----------



## MamaStrong

"Get off the Merry-Go-Round and find a new Ride" - S.D.


----------



## am_hammy

"Signora, between Austria and Italy, there is a section of the Alps called the Semmering. It is an impossibly steep, very high part of the mountains. They built a train track over these Alps to connect Vienna and Venice. They built these tracks even before there was a train in existence that could make the trip. They built it because they knew some day, the train would come."

- Martini, _Under the Tuscan Sun.
_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"A bit of fragrance clings to the hand that gives flowers."_ ~ Unknown.


----------



## Angelwing

"Power is only given to those who lower themselves to pick it up." - Ragnar Lothbrok, _Vikings_​


----------



## TJ1985

"It's easy for him to say it was just a flesh wound: It wasn't his flesh that got wounded!" - A to-be-named character in one of my WIPs.


----------



## am_hammy

"There is nothing more rare, nor more beautiful, than a woman being unapologetically herself; Comfortable in her perfect imperfection. To me, that is the true essence of beauty."

~Steve Maraboli


----------



## Angelwing

"If you continue to scrape the bottom of the barrel, you will likely get splinters under your fingernails!" - forgot-his-name to his opponent in parliment, from the movie _Amazing Grace_


----------



## stevesh

"Build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life."

- Terry Pratchett


----------



## am_hammy

"If someone breaks your heart just punch them in the face. Seriously. Punch them in the face and go get some ice cream."

~ Frank Ocean


----------



## Courtjester

‘No one saves us but ourselves. No one can and no one may. We ourselves have to walk the path.’ Gautama Buddha ‘Sayings Of Buddha’


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

*Warning-Offensive to some, hilarious to others.
*

'I gotta go meditate. Or masturbate. Or both'-Trevor Philips- GTA 5.


----------



## Bloggsworth

A government big enough to give you everything you want is strong enough to take everything you have - Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Arrakis

_"The saddest thing in life is wasted talent" ~Lorenzo, from the movie A Bronx Tale

"The greatness of evil lies in its awful accuracy. Without that  deadly talent for being in the right place at the right time, evil must  suffer defeat. For unlike its opposite, good, evil is allowed no human  failings, no miscalculations. Evil must be perfect, or depend upon the  imperfections of others"_ ~Narrator of The Outer Limits

_"Everyone has their own little internal world, a secret garden only  they can enter. Each world follows its own internal logic:  individuality. And the logic of one world means nothing in another.  Understanding other people isn't hard... It's impossible"_ ~Yoshiya "Joshua" Kiryu


----------



## stevesh

"Pussy is undefeated."

Legendary Alabama football coach Bear Bryant, after one of his players transferred to another school to be near his girlfriend.


----------



## stevesh

Arrakis said:


> _"Everyone has their own little internal world, a secret garden only  they can enter. Each world follows its own internal logic:  individuality. And the logic of one world means nothing in another.  Understanding other people isn't hard... It's impossible"_ ~Yoshiya "Joshua" Kiryu



Reminds me a little of this:

"Coming home from very lonely places, all of us go a little mad: whether from great personal success, or just an all-night drive, we are the sole survivors of a world no one else has ever seen."

- John Le Carre


----------



## Olly Buckle

"If you don’t stand up for someone else’s rights today, tomorrow you will also be targeted and there will be no one to stand up for your rights,”

Not exactly a favourite, but most relevant. It is from the leader of the Pakistan N.S.F. who have been organising a 'human shield' of Muslim students around Hindus celebrating Holi. Unfortunately they don't have to wait for tomorrow, many Sunni Muslims have already been targeted and killed by fundamentalist extremists in Pakistan.


----------



## Joyce

Riders on the storm
Riders on the storm
Into this house we're born
Into this world we're thrown
Like a dog without a bone
An actor out alone
Riders on the stormDoors - Riders on the Storm

Am I showing my age?
​


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> "If you don’t stand up for someone else’s rights today, tomorrow you will also be targeted and there will be no one to stand up for your rights,”



Didn't Neil Diamond have a song along those line some time back?



Olly Buckle said:


> Not exactly a favourite, but most relevant. It is from the leader of the Pakistan N.S.F. who have been organising a 'human shield' of Muslim students around Hindus celebrating Holi. Unfortunately they don't have to wait for tomorrow, many Sunni Muslims have already been targeted and killed by fundamentalist extremists in Pakistan.


And the world goes round and round with the counterbalancing interaction within and between species that continues physical life overall ;-)

Some distainfully refer to it as "dog eat dog," but I see it as a viable and equitable approach overall as life is fueled by life.


----------



## Euphoria27

"If God has a sense of humor then some of us are just jokes to him."

It's cynical and twisted.


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> Didn't Neil Diamond have a song along those line some time back?
> 
> 
> And the world goes round and round with the counterbalancing interaction within and between species that continues physical life overall ;-)
> 
> Some distainfully refer to it as "dog eat dog," but I see it as a viable and equitable approach overall as life is fueled by life.



I know nothing of Neil Diamond songs, or I don't think I do, but I see the circles more like those of a worn out slinky lying on the floor; similar, but not quite identical, none of them in the same place, and laid out as though they lead somewhere, though almost half of every circle goes back on itself so the progression is not always obvious, and sometimes there is a great big kink.


----------



## Winston

_*"Nuts!"

*_General A.C. MacAulffie, Bastogne, France.  December, 1944


----------



## The Green Shield

Most of these quotes are from video games and one anime, but...here's what I've got out of my 'quotes to live by' document:

“Don’t bitch unless you have a solution!” ~ The Boss from Volition’s 2008 game, _Saints Row 2_.
Meaning: Unless you have a solution for the problem you’re having, don’t complain about it.

“When you find yourself digging a hole, the best thing to do is to stop digging.” ~ John Marston from Rockstar’s _2010 _game, _Red Dead Redemption._
Meaning: Hey, are you about to do something or say something stupid? Do yourself a favor and stop yourself. Thank you.

“…If it’s my fate to be ended by a dragon, so be it. Meantime, I’ll live my life the way I want to.” ~ Ulundil from Bethesda’s 2011 game, _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_.
Meaning: Don’t worry about the future events you can’t control. Prepare as much as you can, but don’t fret and try to enjoy your life.

“Will you stop attacking yourself? I don’t know where you got it in your head that there’s something wrong with you, ‘cause there’s not!” ~ Goku to his son Gohan from _Dragonball Z_, an old Japanese anime/manga.
Meaning: You are better than you believe yourself to be. Stop calling yourself things that aren’t true. You have potential, so let them out!

And here is an advice I've treasured from childhood from _Oregon Trail II_.
"Patience, patience. Worrying about it won't do you no good. We'll get there when the time comes." ~ A character from _Oregon Trail II_.
Meaning: ...Yeah, it pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## am_hammy

"If this is love, I do not want it. Take it away, please. Why does it hurt so much?"

"Because it was real."

~ Tauriel & Thranduil: _The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"Keep your face always toward the sunshine, and shadows will fall behind you."_ ~ Walt Whitman


----------



## Phil Istine

The leopard cannot change its spots - but it can feel better about having them.

_Me _


----------



## bazz cargo

One foot in the grave, the other on a banana skin.


----------



## W.Goepner

Euphoria27 said:


> "If God has a sense of humor then some of us are just jokes to him."
> 
> It's cynical and twisted.




Most unfortunately true.

Three favorites of my own are in my signature, I will repeat so you will not have to go look.

*A dog's analogy of life;  First you itch, then you scratch. Simple!*
meaning; nothing is more important then living the now.

*Smile it will make you feel better.* 
meaning; it speaks for its self.

*Enjoy life. For it might be the only one you have.*
meaning; about the same as the dog analogy


----------



## Sonata

LeeC said:


> Didn't Neil Diamond have a song along those line some time back?



Was it "Freedom Song [They'll Never Take Us Down]?  http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/n/neil_diamond/freedom_song.html


----------



## am_hammy

"When a woman writes you a poem, she spends time with the gods on your behalf."

~ Aja Monet


----------



## LordDarconis

"Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence."
-Carl Sagan


----------



## Sonata

"A smile is a curve that sets everything straight."

 - Phyllis Diller


----------



## MzSnowleopard

If you want to go somewhere
If you want to be somebody
You better wake up and pay attention

- Sister Mary Clarence- aka Whoopi Goldberg
Sister Act 2


----------



## NoxiousLovexx

"Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail." Ralph Waldo Emerson

Always been a favorite of mine.

Also  to the post above mine, love it. My great-grandmother loved Sister Act  for some reason, so when she was alive we must have watched it 100 times  and that was a good part of the movie.


----------



## am_hammy

"She quietly expected great things to happen to her, and no doubt that's one of the reasons why they did." 

~ Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Gargh

"Some day, after mastering the winds, the waves, the tides and gravity, we shall harness for God the energies of love, and then, for the second time in the history of the world, man will have discovered fire."

*Pierre Teilhard de Chardin
*_

There is no God in that for me, simply people -- though for some they are one in the same -- but I like it, and it's just as valid secularly... a common ground between us all. _


----------



## Sonata

Respect is what we owe - love is what we give.

Philip James Bailey


----------



## Darkkin

'Maniacal laughter, while possessing stress relieving benefits, can cause potential fatal distractions, and should be undertaken only after judicious consideration to one's circumstances.  Results may very.  Thank you, and long may you scheme.'. - Epic, a Not so Epic Tale.


----------



## am_hammy

"There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow men. True nobility lies in being superior to your former self."

~ Ernest Hemingway


----------



## escorial

some people feel the rain...others just get wet..Bob Marley


----------



## Sonata

The most important thing in communication is hearing what isn't said.  

Peter Drucker


----------



## am_hammy

"Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars."

~ Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Sonata

Communication leads to community, that is, to understanding, intimacy and mutual valuing.

- Rollo May


----------



## MzSnowleopard

OMG what's the BFD?

Pete, character Warehouse 13


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is not the critic who counts, not the people who point out how the strong person stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the people who are actually in the arena, whose faces are marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strive valiantly, who err, who come short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming, but who actually strive to do the deeds, who know great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spend themselves in a worthy cause, who at the best know in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if they fail, at least they are doing so while daring greatly, so that their place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.’ Theodore Roosevelt

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you can, help others. If you cannot do that, at least do not harm them.’ The Dalai Lama

‘Conquering our lower nature is better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep in all Eternity and can never be taken from us, neither by Angels nor demons, Heaven or Hell.’ The Buddha
* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

‘You cannot  change the way someone else feels if their mind is set or their past has  a hold on them. Until they want it for themselves, you have to let them  be. Be brave, gentle and set yourself free.’ Katie Curran Taylor

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

no matter who you vote for a government always get in...The Rutles


----------



## Sonata

A single rose can be my garden... a single friend, my world.

 - Leo Bascaglia


----------



## Carousel

The sea, calm as a satisfied whore.

Spike Milligan


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"Better a donkey today than a horse tomorrow."_ ~ Sir Gareth


----------



## AaronR316

"I just bought a 2-bedroom house, but I think I get to decide how many bedrooms there are, don't you? "F you, real estate lady! This bedroom has an oven in it! This bedroom's got a lot of people sitting around watching TV. This bedroom's over in that guy's house! Sir, you have one of my bedrooms, are you aware? Don't decorate it!" Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## am_hammy

"The best thing you could do is master the chaos in you. You are not thrown into the fire, you are the fire_."
_

~Mama Indigo


----------



## EnglishmanRob

If you don't stand for something, you fall for anything


----------



## amelhope

<<Smiling in your brother’s face is an act of charity. 
So is enjoining good and forbidding evil, 
giving directions to the lost traveller, 
aiding the blind and 
removing obstacles from the path >>

mohammed (PBUH)


----------



## Angelwing

One of my favorite passages of the Hávamál (basically a book of Norse wisdom): 

"A foolish man thinks he knows everything if placed in an unexpected difficulty; but he knows not what to answer, if to the test he is put." 

Because there is little I hate more than people trying to play the expert in online comment sections and all!


----------



## Sonata

"It is not who is right, but what is right, that is of importance."

_Thomas Huxley_


----------



## Courtjester

‘The most  beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering,  struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These  people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life  that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern.  Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’  Elisabeth Kübler-Ross

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## TeriBeth

[h=1]“We can complain because rose bushes have thorns, or rejoice because thorn bushes have roses.”[/h]
― Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Sonata

Discipline is the bridge between goals and accomplishment.

 - Jim Rohn


----------



## am_hammy

“When you see someone putting on his Big Boots, you can be pretty sure that an Adventure is going to happen.”

~ A.A. Milne, _Winne-the-Pooh_


----------



## Sonata

Don't hitskey up the stairs and don't hitskey down the stairs.

- Father, when new stair carpet was put down


----------



## Courtjester

'True friendships last beyond this earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be part of our support system, so there is every reason to nurture our human relationships and look after them, right here and now. Whenever the need for it arises, it is to our advantage to aim to transform even the most difficult and traumatic ones into connections of friendship and love. True love is an eternal bond between two souls, who will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they may meet again.' 

 From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

* * *
​


----------



## Taly

_"What is the significance of my morals if I don't possess the convictions to back them up?"_ ~ Myself(Taly)


----------



## Anari

As you travel on through life
whatever be your goal
Keep your eye upon the donut
and not upon the hole.
        -Ogden Nash


----------



## stevesh

”The poor are collectively unseizable. They are not only the majority on the planet, they are everywhere and the smallest event speaks of them. This is why the essential activity of the rich today is the building of walls — walls of concrete, of electronic surveillance, of missile barrages, minefields, frontier controls, and opaque media screens.“

— John Berger “Ten Dispatches About Endurance in the Face of Walls” (October 2004)


----------



## Sonata

There are two ways to slide easily to life -zy to believe everything or to doubt everything.  Both ways save us from thinking.

 -  Alfred Korzybskia  _- US (Polish-born) author, logician, & scientist  (1879 - 1950)_


----------



## musichal

We need rules in society, else other people would get out of line. - musichal


----------



## Courtjester

‘Become more and more loving and you will grow more and more joyful yourself. Don’t worry if your love is not reciprocated – that isn’t the point. Joy follows love whether our love is returned or not, whether another is responsive or not. If you are loving, you are joyful and that is more than enough and more than one should expect. Love loves for love’s sake and its main beauty is that its result and value are intrinsic and do not depend on anyone else’s response.’ Osho 

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## MzSnowleopard

"Please explain to me the scientific nature of the whammy." Scully to Mulder- 

It's about how she said it- without blinking and with a straight face- aka deadpan without skipping a beat. Man, I love The X-Files!!!


----------



## Courtjester

Soft words butter no parsnips
And they won’t harden the heart of a cabbage either.

A silent mouth is sweet to hear.

Irish Proverbs

* * *
​


----------



## Sonata

A man must be big enough to admit his mistakes, smart enough to profit from them, and strong enough to correct them.


 ~ John C Maxwell


----------



## Arrakis

"The reward for a thing well-done is to have done it" ~Emerson


----------



## Courtjester

‘It is not a lack of love, but a lack of friendship that makes unhappy marriages.’ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Sonata

Life is full of surprises and and serendipity. Being open to  unexpected turns in the road is an important part of success. If you try  to plan every step, you may miss those wonderful twists and turns. Just  find your next adventure-do it well, enjoy it-and then, not now, think  about what comes next.

~ Condoleeza Rice


----------



## Pluralized

"Well, I'll be dipped in shit!"


----------



## ThatCrazyGuy

I don't know if this has been posted yet but it definitely worth posting.

“The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents... some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the light into the peace and safety of a new Dark Age.” - H.P. Lovecraft, Call of Cthulhu


----------



## Sonata

Don't cry because it's over.  Smile because it happened.


 ~ Dr Seuss


----------



## Olly Buckle

/\ /\ that makes me think of

"By the time you are fifty you have the face you deserve"

Keep smiling all you youngsters


----------



## Fats Velvet

It's all true, even if it never happened.
- Chief Bromden, "One Flew Over"


----------



## Mesafalcon

_Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.

- John Lennon

I've never heard better to sum it ALL up._


----------



## Sonata

Smile, it's free therapy

 ~ Douglas Horton


----------



## CurtisDawson

I believe that humans can peacefully coexist with fish- George W. Bush

Drop your trousers here for best results.
-Sign in a Bangkok dry cleaner

Elephants Please Stay In Your Car
-A warning sign at a safari park


----------



## Devium

The universe is neither benign nor hostile, merely indifferent. 
- Carl Sagan


----------



## Angelwing

"In all things of nature there is something marvelous." -- Aristotle

"In every walk with nature, one receives far more than he seeks." -- John Muir


----------



## JustRob

I like quotations which are not in themselves full of meaning or humour but gain it through the specific context. The line "Well, nobody's perfect" at the end of the film _Some Like It Hot _might well qualify there.

In that category I most favour the incident in _Star Trek Generations _when the Enterprise is crashing into a planet's atmosphere and Data comes out with the most profound line imaginable under the circumstances, "Oh shit!" I think it expresses hope for humans when all logic has failed them, that even the most logical mind eventually reaches its limits. Perhaps it also indicated that Data had finally come to understand the human condition. I have noticed that in many later cuts of the film this line has been removed, which totally destroys the moment. 

Quotations that work well outside of any context, apart from common human experience that is, are a very different proposition from those that work perfectly only within their specific context but it is the latter with which we are most involved as writers, finding those ideal lines.


----------



## Courtjester

‘And those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music.’ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## am_hammy

"Is not a kiss the very autograph of love?" 

~ Henry Finck


----------



## curtis

Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please. - Mark Twain


----------



## RJ_Parnell

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." - Albert Einstein

"Someone once told me that time is a predator that stalked us all our lives.  
But I rather believe that time is a companion who goes with us on the journey, and 
reminds us to cherish every moment because they'll never come again.  What we leave 
behind is not as important as how we lived.  After all, Number One, we're only mortal." 

- Jean-Luc Picard, Star Trek: Generations


----------



## curtis

Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please. - Mark Twain


----------



## Courtjester

The brightest future will always be based not on a forgotten, but a forgiven and healed past. We cannot successfully move on in life until we have let go of our past mistakes, failures and heartaches. Recognise and accept each one of them as an essential part of the lessons you have come to experience in the course of your present lifetime, and give thanks for them. You will then find that there is no longer anything to forgive, yourself or anyone else. 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. Then when the time comes for the body to be laid aside, there should be no grief. The spirit has not passed from your vision. The spirit is near you. Where there is love there is no separation. The spirit of the one left behind merges with that of the released spirit. The law of harmony prevails, the law of reunion. The two come together as one. Yes, Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it easier to endure when you draw aside the curtain and live conscious of the limitless spiritual life.’ 

From White Eagle ‘When Death Draws Near’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * * 
​


----------



## jtgrall

My computer beat me at chess but i beat it at kick boxing


----------



## Silence

In Death, there is Nothing.
In Life, there is Hope.
But when there is no choice. Then Life is a mask worn by Death.
~Silence.


----------



## aj47

Kick at the world--break your own foot.


----------



## foolonamoon

"Drive fast on empty roads with nothing in mind except falling in love and not getting arrested." - Hunter S. Thomson.


----------



## curtis

From The Outlaw Josey Wales:

Union Army Officer: Now get back in line before I kick you so hard you'll be wearin' your ass as a hat.


----------



## Deafmute

Down– down– the results can be followed; and all the suffering that humanity ever knew can be
traced to the one fact that no man in the history of the Galaxy, until Hari Seldon, and very few
men thereafter, could really understand one another. Every human being lived behind an
impenetrable wall of choking mist within which no other but he existed. Occasionally there were
the dim signals from deep within the cavern in which another man was located-so that each
might grope toward the other. Yet because they did not know one another, and could not
understand one another, and dared not trust one another, and felt from infancy the terrors and
insecurity of that ultimate isolation – there was the hunted fear of man for man, the savage
rapacity of man toward man.

-The foundation series, Isaac Asimov


----------



## Pluralized

"Here I sit, broken-hearted..."


----------



## Kyle R

"Being realistic is the most common path to mediocrity." — Will Smith


----------



## LeeC

"Human reality is mired in subjectiveness." ~ YT


----------



## LeeC

“_Life moved, as inconstant and fickle as Wind Baby, frolicking, sleeping, weeping, but never truly still. Never solid or finished. Always like water flowing from one place to the next. Seed and fruit. Rain and drought, everything traveled in a gigantic circle, an eternal process of becoming something new. But we rarely saw it. Humans tended to see only frozen moments, not the flow of things._”  ~  Kathleen O'Neal Gear, Bone Walker


----------



## LeeC

“_The world as first seen by the child becomes his lifelong standard of excellent, mindless of the fact he is admiring the ruins of his parents.”  ~  _William Stolzenburg


----------



## Courtjester

‘I like not only to be loved, but also told that I am loved. I am not sure that you are of the same mind. But the realm of silence is large enough, beyond the grave. This is the world of light and speech, and I shall take leave to tell you that you are very dear to me.’ George Elliot in a letter to a friend

From ‘Words Of Wisdom About Friendship’

* * *​


----------



## JessC

My favorite quote is "You'll never be brave if you don't get hurt. You'll never learn if you don't if you don't make mistake. You'll never be successful if you don't encounter failure." Do you agree with me guys?


----------



## Courtjester

‘Critics are  like eunuchs in a harem. They know how it's done, they've seen it done  every day, but they're unable to do it themselves.’ Brendan Behan

‘A critic is someone who never actually goes to the battle, yet who afterwards comes out shooting the wounded.’ Tyne Daly

* * * ​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_"The bamboo that bends is stronger than the oak which resists."_ ~ Japanese Proverb


----------



## Pluralized

"Here I sit in quiet linger..."


----------



## curtis

Now get back in line before I kick you so hard you'll be wearin' your ass as a hat.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

fellow BOINC teammate- on where it counts:

"It's not the number of members on the team; it's how much they crunch"


----------



## DATo

"He was so learned that he could name a horse in nine languages; so ignorant that he bought a cow to ride on." 
- Benjamin Franklin

"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it is too dark to read." 
- Groucho Marx 


"Aristotle maintained that women have fewer teeth than men; although he was twice married, it never occurred to him to verify this statement by examining his wives' mouths." 
- Bertrand Russell


"Let the advertisers spend the same amount of money improving their product that they do advertising and they wouldn't have to advertise it." 
-Will Rogers


----------



## escorial

there is no need to separate people,they will separate themselves...


----------



## Rider

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!” 
― Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Courtjester

From White Eagle ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born into flesh, but in truth you are a spirit and soul who is spending time in earthly life so that your spirit may quicken and grow and once again become conscious of its Divine inheritance. You are by no means limited by your present existence, although to this day millions of people still believe that when their physical body dies, they are dying too and that’s the end of them. What a surprise they will have when they see this body lying inert and dead, and they themselves are still consciously living, in spite of the fact that they have no power to get this body moving again. This is how your spirit and soul are set free and return into the world of spirit, your true home which is part of the Earth plane.

From ‘White Eagle Teachings On Life And Death’

 * * * 
​


----------



## LeeC

"It's unwise to be too sure of one's own wisdom. It is healthy to be reminded that the strongest might weaken and the wisest might err."  ~  Mahatma Gandhi

Pay attention, you don't know what disguise your next teacher will be wearing. 

"The only thing new is the history you don't know."  ~  Harry S. Truman


----------



## Khalid M

_"Allow me to be careless, as I don't have the need to not be."_ –Aizen Sousuke, Bleach.

_"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect"_. –Mark Twain


----------



## Sonata

Seek the lofty by reading, hearing and seeing great work at some moment every day.

~ Thornton Wilder


----------



## TMarie

We just walked right through ... all the stones, all the bottles, and whatever they threw ... we have won a major victory.

Betty Williams


----------



## chase1423

"The great American novel has yet to be written." is my favorite quote, it seems so promising giving an writer hope almost


----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Happiness is a choice that requires effort at times.

~Anon
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Winston

"I'm here to chew bubble gum and kick ass.  And I'm all out of gum."

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper (_They Live) _RIP


----------



## Courtjester

‘There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They can be the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition and of unspeakable love.’ Washington Irving


----------



## Sonata

For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others;   for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk  with the knowledge that you are never alone.


~ Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Hairball

Common sense is not all that common.

-Mom


----------



## aj47

The third of five is seven. -- unknown


----------



## Hairball

I work as a customer service manager at Walmart. I have two things to say about that:

The more I see of people, the more I like my pets.

25 years in the Army NEVER prepared me for Walmart!


----------



## Aquarius

‘You have your way. I have my way. As for the right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Three grand essentials to happiness in this life are something to do, something to love, and something to hope for.

~ Joseph Addison[/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## DATo

"Please combine your quotes (as illustrated below). I have read the entire compendium of 67 pages of quotes in this thread and have contracted snow blindness from the vast tracts of white wasteland upon which sits a single, lonely tree of a postling which is often a leafless and fruitless pontification of worthlessness upon acres of useless whiteness."
-_ DATo Diomedes DATonian 

_"The Princeton campus was quiet and beautiful in the falling snow, and the carol singers in the distance added a touch to the Christmas Eve scene. I was walking my dog when I met the carolers going into the garden entrance of Dr. Albert Einstein's home. One of the little boys started to sing "Oh little town of Bethlehem, how still I see thee lie," and the others took it up. The front door suddenly opened and Dr. Einstein stood there for a moment. Then he turned back into the house and re-appeared with his violin. Without a word he started to play with the singers - each verse through the hymn ... and then, without a word to break the spell, the young people turned away silently, and Dr. Einstein slowly closed the door on the snowy scene. It was a Christmas to remember."
_ -_Evelyn Woods Ulyat _(From Reader's Digest 1978 )_

“‘I suppose,’ thought Harriet, ‘she had one of those small, summery brains, that flower early and run to seed. ’”
- Dorothy Sayers, _Gaudy Night
_
 He has achieved success who has lived well, laughed often, and loved much; who has enjoyed the trust of pure
 women, the respect of intelligent men, and the love of small children; who has filled his niche, and accomplished
 his task; who has left the world better than he found it, whether by an improved poppy, a perfect poem, or a
 rescued soul; who has never lacked appreciation of earth's beauty , or failed to express it; who has always looked
 for the best in others, and given them the best he had; whose life was an inspiration; whose memory a
 benediction. 
- Bessie Anderson Stanley _(Prize-winning definition in a contest sponsored by Brown Book Magazine, Boston, 1904)_

"When you die, strange hands will lay you out, with grumbling and impatience; no one will bless you, no one will sigh for you, they will only want to get rid of you as soon as may be; they will buy you a coffin, take you to the grave and celebrate your memory in the tavern and there your memory on earth will end." 
-Dostoyevsky (Good ol Fedor! Don't cha just love him?! Truly a ray of sunshine!)

 If we hadn't our bewitching autumn foliage, we should still have to credit the weather with one feature which
 compensates for all its bullying vagaries-the ice-storm: when a leafless tree is clothed with ice from the bottom
 to the top -- ice that is as bright and clear as crystal; when every bough and twig is strung with ice-beads,
 frozen dew-drops, and the whole tree sparkles cold and white, like the Shah of Persia's diamond plume. Then the
 wind waves the branches and the sun comes out and turns all those myriads of beads and drops to prisms that
 glow and burn and flash with all manner of colored fires, which change and change again with inconceivable
 rapidity from blue to red, from red to green, and green to gold-the tree becomes a spraying fountain, a very
 explosion of dazzling jewels; and it stands there the acme, the climax, the supremest possibility in art or
 nature, of bewildering, intoxicating, intolerable magnificence. One cannot make the words too strong.
- Mark Twain


----------



## LeeC

"Thar's a rule ye ought ne'er imbibe afore the sun's oer the yardarm, but nary a peep on where ta sight the sun from."


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> "Thar's a rule ye ought ne'er imbibe afore the sun's oer the yardarm, but nary a peep on where ta sight the sun from."



could you translate man...


----------



## LeeC

Ever hear the admonition about not taking a drink before the sun is over the yardarm (on a sail boat). I've never heard where one is supposed to sight the sun from in relation to the yardarm though and there are many angles.

Just a bit of silliness that came to mind, and here I thought I was talking old British


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Ever hear the admonition about not taking a drink before the sun is over the yardarm (on a sail boat). I've never heard where one is supposed to sight the sun from in relation to the yardarm though and there are many angles.
> 
> Just a bit of silliness that came to mind, and here I thought I was talking old British



this was a series of kids episodes that went unnoticed for years before the smut was exposed..unbelievable but true...


[video]https://youtu.be/7XIIO-fyUEw[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

‘That which does not kill us makes us stronger.’ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Happy is the son whose faith in his mother remains unchallenged.

~ Louisa May Alcott
[/FONT] 			


[/FONT]


----------



## Aquarius

‘I am not upset that you lied to me, I'm upset that from now on I can't believe you.’ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## LeeC

"_Nothing is so difficult as not deceiving oneself._"  ~  Ludwig Wittgenstein


----------



## PhunkyMunky

"History is littered with wars which everybody knew would never happen."—*Enoch 
Powell, Member of the British Parliament 
*


----------



## Bloggsworth

All mushrooms are edible, but some of them only once.


----------



## Kevin

Seven of nine is hot. Okay, many people have said that.


----------



## Aquarius

‘What we call our destiny is truly our character and that character can be altered. The knowledge that we are responsible for our actions and attitudes does not need to be discouraging, because it also means that we are free to change our destiny. One is not in bondage to the past, which has shaped our feelings, to race, inheritance and background. All these things can be altered if we have the courage to examine how they formed us. We can change the chemistry, provided we have the courage to dissect the elements.’ 

Anaïs Nin in ‘The Diary of Anaïs Nin’

* * *​


----------



## 20oz

"Good enough." --My Dad. (I miss you.)


----------



## LeeC

"Well I've wrestled with reality for thirty-five years now, doctor,  and I'm happy to state I've finally won out over it." ~ Elwood P. Dowd, Harvey


----------



## Stormcat

"I'm a leaf on the Wind, Watch How I soar"

-Firefly


----------



## kingofeli

"Capitalism does not permit an even flow of  economic resources. With this system, a small privileged few are rich  beyond conscience, and almost all others are doomed to be poor at some  level. That's the way the system works. And since we know that the  system will not change the rules, we are going to have to change the  system."

"Freedom is never voluntarily given by the oppressor; it must be demanded by the oppressed."

"History will have to record that the  greatest tragedy of this period of social transition was not the  strident clamor of the bad people, but the appalling silence of the good  people."


All by Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## LeeC

“_I am just a leaf. Just a leaf falling from the tree so that a new bud may grow._” ~ Gemma Malley, The Legacy


----------



## Aquarius

‘Even if things don't unfold the way you expected, don't be disheartened or give up. One who continues to advance does win in the end.’ Daisaku Ikeda


----------



## Minu

'Up your nose with a rubber hose' ~ Vinny Barbarino


----------



## PaperbackWriter

Can't pick a favorite, so off the top of my head, some movie quotes I like:


"I'm the Anti-Christ. You got me in a vendetta kind of mood. You tell the angels in heaven you never seen evil so singularly personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you." - Vincenzo Coccotti/True Romance




"Making sex is like a Chinese dinner: It ain't over 'til you both get your cookies." - Old Man Dunphy/Outside Providence




"I think about you when I go to the bathroom." - Emily Spellgood/the Mosquito Coast




"According to Hope, Freud died of kitty Leukemia. According to me, Freud died of being trapped in a laundry basket for four days without food or water." - Augusten Burroughs/Running With Scissors




"If I die first, and I almost certainly will, you will be my sole heir. There's not much in the kitty, except a set of ivory-backed hairbrushes and my library of romantic poetry, but when the time comes, these will be yours. Along with whatever we haven't already spent on whores and whiskey." - M. Gustave/the Grand Budapest Hotel




"With a bit of luck, his life was ruined forever. Always thinking that just behind some narrow door in all of his favorite bars, men in red woolen shirts are getting incredible kicks from things he'll never know." - Raoul Duke/Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## Minu

To make the whims of Fate, turn our love to pickled hate. ~ The narrator of the Poem, _The Last Goodbye [in the poetry area]_


----------



## escorial




----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Happiness is not a horse, you cannot harness it.[/FONT] 			

 ~ Proverb
[/FONT]


----------



## aj47

E = F♭ 
(unknown)


----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]If you love somebody, let them go. If they return, they were always yours. If they don't, they never were.[/FONT] 			

~ Anon
[/FONT]


----------



## Aquilo

“I hate fake people. You know what I’m talking about. Mannequins.”  Jarod Kintz

“I love Guns N’ Roses. Reminds me of the last time I tried to pick flowers from my neighbor’s garden.”  Jarod Kintz


----------



## Aquarius

‘I knew I loved you before I met you.
I think I dreamed you into life.
I knew I loved you before I met you.
I have been waiting all my life.’


Savage Garden​


----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]It takes most men five years to recover from a college education, and to learn that poetry is as vital to thinking as knowledge.

 ~ Brooks Atkinson[/FONT]

 http://www.quoteland.com/quote/Brooks-Atkinson-Quotes/7278/

[/FONT]


----------



## dale

*this just popped into my head*

"The secret to writing believable characters in fiction is to actually BECOME the characters as you write them. It's a very schizophrenic process and only a true nutjob can actually pull it off."

--Dale Hollin


----------



## Sonata

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Rhymes,  meters, stanza forms, etc., are like servants. If the master is fair  enough to win their affection and firm enough to command their respect,  the result is an orderly happy household. If he is too tyrannical, they  give notice; if he lacks authority, they become slovenly, impertinent,  drunk and dishonest.[/FONT] 			

 ~ W H Auden
[/FONT]


----------



## Aquarius

‘Watch your thoughts for they become words.
Watch your words for they become actions.
Watch your actions for they become habits.
Watch your habits for they become your character.
And watch your character for it becomes your destiny.
What we think, we become.
My father always said that.
And I think I am fine.’

Margaret Thatcher
​


----------



## Sonata

Make  no little plans; they have no magic to stir men's blood and probably  themselves will not be realized. Make big plans; aim high in hope and  work, remembering that a noble, logical diagram once recorded will not  die, but long after we are gone be a living thing, asserting itself with  ever-growing insistence.

~ Daniel Hudson Burnham


----------



## Aquarius

That is so very true! 'Reach for the Stars and ask for their assistance and that's precisely what they will do. It may take many lifetimes to come to fruition, but you can be sure that it will.' Aquarius


----------



## JustRob

I may have mentioned this somewhere around here before but it was a classic spontaneous remark made to us by a couple of frustrated American tourists trying to navigate their way around Britain in a rented car before satnavs became common.

"The problem with this country is that by the time you've worked out where you are you're somewhere else."

That sums up Britain so precisely and I just wish that I had reason to use it somewhere.


----------



## LeeC

JustRob said:


> I may have mentioned this somewhere around here before but it was a classic spontaneous remark made to us by a couple of frustrated American tourists trying to navigate their way around Britain in a rented car before satnavs became common.
> 
> "The problem with this country is that by the time you've worked out where you are you're somewhere else."
> 
> That sums up Britain so precisely and I just wish that I had reason to use it somewhere.


And why not  As it applies broadly to life, it would  not be out of place in your book ;-)


----------



## Sonata

JustRob said:


> I may have mentioned this somewhere around here before but it was a classic spontaneous remark made to us by a couple of frustrated American tourists trying to navigate their way around Britain in a rented car before satnavs became common.
> 
> "The problem with this country is that by the time you've worked out where you are you're somewhere else."
> 
> That sums up Britain so precisely and I just wish that I had reason to use it somewhere.



Having left the UK years before satnavs existed, I used maps - had a brilliant book of maps and used to plan routes, putting bookmarks "look for the sign for xxx" in it.  But your comment about it summing up Britain is oh so true.



LeeC said:


> And why not  As it applies broadly to life, it would  not be out of place in your book ;-)



I think it would be a great comment to put in a book.

[Sorry - slightly Off Topic here - apologies]


----------



## JustRob

LeeC said:


> And why not  As it applies broadly to life, it would  not be out of place in your book ;-)



That's true. So often in life we realise that where we should have made a turn is now behind us, and life is full of signs stating "No U-turns."


----------



## Aquarius

Sonata said:


> . . . [Sorry - slightly Off Topic here - apologies]



No need to apologise. I for one am enjoying discussions like this one.


----------



## MissChurro

"_Talent is a pursued interest. Anything that you're willing to practice, you can do._" - Bob Ross.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I shall quote myself:

"The only reason people quote other people is because they are too lazy to form an original and relevant thought of their own."


----------



## Reichelina

"You don't drown by falling into the water. You drown by staying there." 

I have no idea who said that. Just touched me a few years back.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

"You do what you are. You're born with a gift,if not that then you get good at something along the way
And what you're good at you don't take for granted, you don't betray it."


Alex Cross- character- Along Came a Spider
- portrayed by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Aquarius

‘I am the sum total of everything that went before me, of all I have been seen done, of everything done-to-me. I am everyone everything whose being-in-the-world affected was affected by mine. I am anything that happens after I'm gone which would not have happened if I had not come.’ Salman Rushdie in ‘Midnight’s Children’


----------



## Blade

We make out of the quarrel with others, rhetoric, but out of the quarrel with ourselves, poetry.

W.B. Yeats.


----------



## Sonata

I am who I am and what I am.  Either people accept me as such or they do not.

If the former then they are my friends.  If the latter then I do not want them as friends.

I will not change just to be accepted by those who do not like me as I am.

I am Sonata and I am happy in my skin.


----------



## aj47

James Graham said:
			
		

> Then nail my head on yonder tower
> Give every town a limb
> And God who made shall gather them
> I go from you to him.


----------



## Aquarius

My, wasn't that fellow full of himself!


----------



## Aquarius

Sonata said:


> I am who I am and what I am.  Either people accept me as such or they do not.
> 
> If the former then they are my friends.  If the latter then I do not want them as friends.
> 
> I will not change just to be accepted by those who do not like me as I am.
> 
> I am Sonata and I am happy in my skin.



Glad to hear that! Not many are.


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you want to identify me, ask me not where I live, or what I like to eat, or how I comb my hair, but ask me what I am living for, in detail. Ask me what I think is keeping me from living fully for the thing I want to live for.’ Thomas Merton


----------



## Aquarius

‘That which we manifest is before us; we are the creators of our own destiny. Be it through intention or ignorance, our successes and our failures have been brought on by none other than ourselves.’ Garth Stein


----------



## LeeC

"Terrible drought, crops dead, sheep dying. Spring dried up. No water. The Hopi, and the Christian, maybe the Moslem, they pray for rain. The Navajo has the proper ceremony done to restore himself to harmony with the drought. You see what I mean. The system is designed to recognize what's beyond human power to change, and then to change the human's attitude to be content with the inevitable." ~ Tony Hillerman, Sacred Clowns, 1993


----------



## Aquarius

‘Destiny is a name often given in retrospect to choices that had dramatic consequences.’ J.K. Rowling


----------



## Sonata

Happiness is not the absence of problems, but the ability to deal with them.

  ~ Charles de Montesquieu

_French lawyer & philosopher  (1689 - 1755)_


----------



## LeeC

"_Everything is connected. The wing of the corn beetle affects the direction of the wind, the way the sand drifts, the way the light reflects into the eye of man beholding his reality. All is part of totality, and in this totality man finds his hozro, his way of walking in harmony, with beauty all around him._" ~ Tony Hillerman, The Ghostway


----------



## LeeC

"_A writer is like a bag lady going through life with a sack and a pointed stick collecting stuff. ... You write for two people, yourself and your audience, who are usually better educated and at least as smart._" ~ Tony Hillerman


----------



## Kevin

> My, wasn't that fellow full of himself!


 Well, they did eventually (11 years on display) gather his body parts back together for a proper burial; men did.


----------



## LeeC

"_Beyond meeting simple immediate needs, the Navajo Way placed little worth on property. In fact, being richer than one’s clansmen carried with it a social stigma. It was unnatural, and therefore suspicious._" 
~ Tony Hillerman, The Blessing Way


----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> "_Beyond meeting simple immediate needs, the Navajo Way placed little worth on property. In fact, being richer than one’s clansmen carried with it a social stigma. It was unnatural, and therefore suspicious._"
> ~ Tony Hillerman, The Blessing Way



A most commendable way of living. Three cheers for the Navajo tribe people!


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Sonata

Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life.

 ~ Omar Khayyam


----------



## JustRob

I am quoting nobody here because these words come from a story that I created many years ago but haven't told yet. Maybe one day I will.

"I think her name was Ississeldra or something like that. All I know is that when he said it the love in his voice made it sound like a stream of quicksilver cascading down a mountain of diamonds. Maybe you can't imagine that, but it was how it seemed to me."


----------



## Aquarius

‘You often meet your fate on the road you take to avoid it.’ Goldie Hawn


----------



## escorial

Life...eh.?...dither (circa 2014)


----------



## Sonata

Happiness often sneaks in through a door you didn't know you left open.

 ~ John Barrymore


----------



## Aquarius

Sonata said:


> Happiness often sneaks in through a door you didn't know you left open. John Barrymore



Isn't that the best way of finding it? Not going in search of it, but allowing it to come to us unexpectedly and out of the blue.


----------



## LeeC

"A successful book is not made of what is in it, but what is left out of it." ~ Mark Twain


----------



## Aquarius

'War does not determine who is right – only who is left.' Anon


----------



## Sonata

Respect yourself if you would have others respect you.

 ~ Baltasar Gracian


----------



## LeeC

[click to enlarge]


----------



## LeeC




----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘The only winners in any war are those who recognise their futility and learn to avoid warring in future.’ Aquarius


----------



## am_hammy

"When you reach for the stars, you may not quite get them, but you won't come up with a handful of mud either."

~ Leo Burnett


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

'Why inflict pain on oneself, when so many others are ready to save one the trouble.' George W. Packard


----------



## Winston

"The future will be better tomorrow."  Dan Quayle


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## LeeC

"_True wisdom comes to each of us when we realize how little we understand about life, ourselves, and the world around us._"  ~  Socrates


----------



## LeeC

"_There are many times when my best contribution is keeping my mouth shut._" 

[variation on something heard]


----------



## JP-Clyde

"All truth passes through three stages. First. it's ridiculed. Second, it's violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self evident." -Arnold Schopenhauer

"Fiction reveals what reality obscures" -Ralph Waldo Emerson

"There are three respectable profession. The priest, the warrior, and the poet. To know, to kill, to create."-cannot remember and this is me paraphrasing it a bit


----------



## am_hammy

"And the trouble is, if you don't risk anything, you risk even _more._"

~ Erica Jong


----------



## LeeC

I wasn't going to post another of my social media "branding" images, but if you'll forgive me I think this quote is pretty good as a light-hearted writer's lament


----------



## JP-Clyde

Here's one I wrote recently:



> Why are hope and tragedy the same? Because when you have tragedy, you look through the dark tunnel to find the light. That is hope. And when you have hope lighting your way. There is always darkness in the distance. That's tragedy.
> 
> When you have tragedy you seek hope. And you worry that you may never get hope. When you have hope you worry about what the next tragedy is in the horizon.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘Do  not mistake love of bustle for industry.’ Seneca


----------



## am_hammy

"Discipline should not be practiced like a rule imposed on oneself from the outside, but that it becomes an expression of one's own will; that it is felt as pleasant, and that one slowly accustoms oneself to a kind of behavior which one would eventually miss, if one stopped practicing it."

~Erich Fromm


----------



## Dave Watson

Quite liked this one I came out with the other day...

"The warm grumble of Ross's fuzz effected bass filled the room, low down and dirty as the worn-out sole of a hobo's shoe."


----------



## bree1433

"To give into fear, is to give away the right to live life on your own terms" -Anonymous 

I saw this on a bookmark when I was really young, and try to follow it everyday!


----------



## Hairball

"Common sense is not all that common." ~Mom

"Twenty-five years in the Army never prepared me for Walmart!!" ~Me


----------



## Aquarius

‘How do I work? I grope.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## Aquarius

‘I have only made this letter long, because I did not have time to make it shorter.’ Blaise Pascal


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Toguchi Sato: "Your fear make air stink."


----------



## LeeC

"Plans to protect air and water, wilderness and wildlife are in fact plans to protect man." ~ Stewart Udall


----------



## Bloggsworth

*Hibernia* _n_ A painful lump in the groin of Ireland - Jo Briggs


----------



## UtopiasCult

Shut your hole, you're killing flies.  ------------ That's actually the "nice" version of what my brother's Sgt. used to say with reserves.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"I used the key... well, it _was_ a shotgun, but I used it as a key."

Doonie Boon.

xD


----------



## The Green Shield

"I'm rather busy at the moment!" - Captain Barbossa from _At World's End_ when engaged in a fierce sword-fight, after he was just asked to marry Will and Elizabeth Turner. 

I dunno, I just...thought it was hilarious, like he was thinking, _Really, you dimwits? Really!?_


----------



## LeeC

"It's easier to fool people than it is to convince them they have been fooled."
~ Mark Twain


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"So the Americans went home with a little less pride and a profound fear of Japanese people." - Samurai Champloo


----------



## LeeC

"_What is life? It is the flash of a firefly in the night. It is the breath of a buffalo in the wintertime. It is the little shadow which runs across the grass and loses itself in the sunset._" ~ Crowfoot, Blackfoot warrior and orator


----------



## am_hammy

"All life is an experiment.... What if you do fail, and get fairly rolled in the dirt once or twice? Up again, you shall never be so afraid of a tumble."

~ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## kilroy214

"The scribe should choose the best and simplest forms and arrangements and master them before going further. He should have a few definite types 'at his finger tips' and for everyday use a matter-of-course way of putting them down on paper."
 "Ambiguity is one of the greatest faults in a craft. It comes from vague ambitions. One may inspired by good ambitions, but the immediate concern of the craftsman is to know what he is capable of doing at present; and to do it."
 "Let the meaning of your work be obvious unless it is designed purely for your own amusement.  A good craftsman seeks out the 'common place' and tries to master it, knowing that originality comes of necessity and not of searching."   - Edward Johnston


----------



## am_hammy

"Achieving a goal is nothing. The getting there is everything."

~ Jules Michelet


----------



## LeeC

"_I am going to venture that the man who sat on the ground in his tipi meditating on life and its meaning, accepting the kinship of all creatures, and acknowledging unity with the universe of things was infusing into his being the true essence of civilization._" ~ Luther Standing Bear, Oglala Lakota Sioux


----------



## The Green Shield

"Forgiveness begins with action." - Rico, _Just Cause 3_.

I dunno, I just found that very thought-provoking.


----------



## BobtailCon

"It is not courage that drives people to heroics, but the fear that plays in their hearts."
                                                                                                                         -2015


----------



## Aquarius

‘The most important thing is to never stop questioning.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## UtopiasCult

Most are just high & mighty prostitutes. Snuffed are the voices of reason and the dreams of change. Their affection is fickle. Their loyalty, a slippery thing. And their honor, long since forsaken. Pay them, with money or compliments or fancy toys, and you will have them eating from the hand of the _devil_ himself. ~WB 

A close friend said that once. Actually, the ideology colors quite a bit of his work.


----------



## Rexcary

"Get it today, for it may be gone tomorrow!"

Found it in a clothing store, talk about great advertising! :razz:


----------



## Glhadiator

“I am not a speed reader. I am a speed understander.”   
-Isaac Asimov

I fell in love with this quote when I was quite young. I was confused by people that felt the need to read things as if it were a race of some sort. I felt that understanding what I was reading was much more important than how fast I finished it. This quote by my favorite author seemed to confirm that I was right. I was, however, somewhat amazed that he said 'understander'. I remember thinking, "_I guess that when you are very popular and published, you have a license for such things_."


----------



## LeeC




----------



## MzSnowleopard

"Mister Kim, we're Starfleet officers. Weird is part of the job." Captain Janeway. ( ST Voyager )


----------



## LeeC

On Twitter: @Gavrusik (aka Gavrushka, Gary Rutherford) wrote:




> Dear God, we've just met, never spoken and now you're sending me DMs asking me to buy your book.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of foreplay?




Says a lot more than it says ;-)


----------



## Aquarius

‘We will either find a way or we shall make one.’ Hannibal


----------



## Reichelina

People disappeared, reappeared, made plans to go somewhere, and then lost each other, searched for each other, found each other a few feet away.

-F. Scott Fitzgerald, The Great Gatsby-




~
The Great Gatsby is one of the best and worst love stories. Hahaha. So tragic, yes, but Gatsby's love (and obsession) for Daisy is quite...astounding, so to speak. 

Sigh.


----------



## Reichelina

"I may think of you softly from time to time. But I’ll cut off my hand before I ever reach for you again." —Arthur Miller, The Crucible

#whenyoulovethewrongpersonbutcannot'unlove'them


----------



## Reichelina

"She laughed and danced with the thought of death in her heart."
—Hans Christian Andersen, The Little Mermaid


----------



## Sonata

Happiness is not the absence of problems, but the ability to deal with them.

~ Charles de Montesquieu


----------



## Aquarius

‘A wise man knows what he doesn’t know!’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Sonata

Think in the morning.  Act in the noon.  Eat in the evening.  Sleep in the night.

 ~ William Blake


----------



## Aquarius

‘Come what may, time and the hours run still through the darkest day.’ Shakespeare


----------



## Reichelina

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Sonata

I like the dreams of the future better than the history of the past.

 ~ Thomas Jefferson
I like the dreams of the future better than the history of the past.  Thomas Jefferson 
 Read more at: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/t/thomasjeff129997.html


----------



## Aquarius

‘Judge not a book by the cover alone. A heart of gold may dwell in a rough stone.’ Anon.


----------



## Sonata

Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.

~ Albert Einstein


----------



## Reichelina




----------



## LeeC




----------



## PrinzeCharming

"The world outside your nest is the reason to fly away."

_(personal quote I wrote) _


----------



## Aquarius

‘A room without books is like a body without a soul.’ Cicero


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> ‘A room without books is like a body without a soul.’ Cicero



i only keep the books i like on my shelves....often one just opens a page and reads then all the stuff comes flooding back..who,where and when...a great pleasure of mine that's fleeting but everlasting...


----------



## Sonata

A woman's mind is cleaner than a man's:  She changes it more often.

 ~ Oliver Hertford


----------



## Reichelina

You will be shocked kids, when you discover how easy it is in life to part ways with people forever. That's why, when you find someone you want to keep around, you do something about it.

~How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Reichelina

Life's greatest happiness is to be convinced we are loved.
~ Victor Hugo


----------



## AcanroSeer

"It was a pleasure to burn"
~Bradbury, Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Reichelina




----------



## Reichelina

Explanation kills art.


~ Unknown (or at least I don't know. Haha! )


----------



## Reichelina

God knows I'm not perfect, either. 
I've made tons of stupid mistakes, and later I regretted them. And I've done it over and over again, thousands of times; a cycle of hollow joy and vicious self-hatred. 

But even so, every time I learned something about myself.

- Hideaki Anno -


----------



## Sonata

A friend is someone who knows all about you and still loves you.

~ Elbert Hubbard
 `


----------



## LeeC

“_Do you see the slightest evidence anywhere in the universe that creation came to an end with the birth of man? Do you see the slightest evidence anywhere out there that man was the climax toward which creation had been straining from the beginning? ...Very far from it. The universe went on as before, the planet went on as before. Man's appearance caused no more stir than the appearance of jellyfish._” ~ Daniel Quinn


----------



## LeeC

"_It's grown so easy to write and publish a book. But it hasn't grown any easier to write a good one._" ~ Gary Rutherford


----------



## Aquarius

‘You don’t have a soul. You are a soul. You have a body.’ C. S. Lewis


----------



## Sonata

If you haven't got anything nice to say about anybody, come sit next to me.

~ Alice Roosevelt Longworth


----------



## Aquarius

‘Writing is easy. All you have to do is cross out the wrong words.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Blue

"Success is my only motherfuckin' option, failures not," 
                            ~Eminem.


----------



## Reichelina

You are terrifying and strange and beautiful. Something not everyone knows how to love. –Warsan Shire


----------



## Aquarius

‘Blessed are the young, for they shall inherit the National Debt.’ Herbert Hoover, 31st American President, engineer, business man, humanitarian and Quaker


----------



## am_hammy

"Great things are done by a series of small things brought together."

~ Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## LeeC

"_He who knows he has enough is rich._" ~ Lao Tzu


----------



## T.S.Bowman

My favorites are all in my signature.


----------



## Reichelina

Why try hard to fit in, when you were born to stand out? 
-I don't know who. LOL.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Every beautiful sunset needs a cloudy sky.’  Paulo Coelho


----------



## Sonata

I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.

 ~ Oscar Wilde


----------



## escorial

what's wrong with me..by M


----------



## bazz cargo

*From, A League of Their Own.*

"How about you you take me back to your place and make a man of me?"

"How about I slap you around?"

"Can we do both?"


----------



## escorial

little things can change peoples lives..Sid James..after seeing Tony Hanckock in Piccadily square


----------



## Aquarius

‘The way I see it, if you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain.’ Dolly Parton


----------



## Blue

'Pain is temporary, quitting is not' ~ I forget who.


----------



## The Green Shield

This may require some backstory. 

In _Big Magic: Creative Living Beyond Fear_ by Elizabeth Gilbert, she talked about Marcus Aurelius, an Ancient Roman philosopher/emperor from the Second Century. How he wrote in his private diaries: “Do what nature demands. Get a move on—if you have it in you—and don’t worry whether anyone will give you credit for it. And don’t go expecting Plato’s Republic ; be satisfied with even the smallest progress, and treat the outcome of it all as unimportant.”

For those who honestly have no clue what he was saying.

A Roman philosopher/emperor from _the second ****ing century_ (as in he ruled from 161 to 180 AD) was telling himself that he didn't have to be Plato, no one expected him to_ be _Plato. That he should be satisfied no matter what.

Let me stress this again:

*A ROMAN EMPEROR.*
*FROM THE SECOND CENTURY AD.*
*WAS TELLING HIMSELF, IN HIS DIARIES, THAT HE DIDN'T NEED TO BE PLATO TO BE GOOD AT EVERYTHING.*

Just let that sink in for a bit.


----------



## Aquarius

‘I love being a writer. What I can’t stand is the paperwork.’ Peter de Vries


----------



## The Green Shield

Here's a quote I made for myself that I'd like to share with you all:

“When you write, remember this: do not write what you think you must write; do not write what you think other people want to read, write what you want to read and write. Do not worry about the rest. Write. Always.”


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you can dream it, you can do it.’ Walt Disney

‘If you’re willing to walk the path of the dreamer anything is possible.’ Jared Leto

‘Do not go where the path may lead, instead go where there is no path and leave a trail.’ Anon.

‘When you see a new trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of knowing.’ Uncheedah, Santee Sioux


----------



## LeeC

“Many of the stories we’re told by our media are dark and hard, starting in tears and ending in blood. If the stories change the tellers, we need some new stories. It’s said, too, that all things in life have their own song, including humans, but that most people never take the time to know their own song. Those that do nearly never sing their song because, well, it might be too odd, or too honest, or just not good enough. I wonder how many of us can imagine our own song. The one that sits at the bottom of our being, the one that sang us into existence, and that tells of our reason for being here. What a great thing that would be. To sing our own songs and write new stories to shape our future.”


Excerpt From: Duncan Morrison. “Hope or High Water.”


----------



## LeeC

“Listen.
Listen to the breathing of the tides, and know that all the world beats with one heart, breathes with one breath.
・ ・ ・
The dolphins had been frolicking, and the whales, sperms and humpbacks had been pec-fin slapping and lob-tailing and breaching and synchronised breaching in pairs and … And if we hadn’t been halted by the wind, we would’ve missed it all. We would’ve zoomed on through as we do for most of our lives, distracted by the music and the white noise of the modern world, and really just missing the point.
“Listen, listen, listen!”
You can’t hold a conversation unless you listen, and our lives are always talking, they never shut up. This world has some beautiful conversations if we give and take the time.”


Snippet from: Duncan Morrison's “Hope or High Water.”


----------



## Aquarius

‘Keep away from people who belittle your ambition. Small people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you too can become great.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Sonata

One of the most beautiful qualities of true friendship is to understand and to be understood

~ _Lucius Annaeus Seneca_


----------



## Gyarachu

“I think we delight to praise what we enjoy because the praise not merely expresses but completes the enjoyment; it is its appointed consummation. It is not out of compliment that lovers keep on telling one another how beautiful they are; the delight is incomplete till it is expressed."

~C.S. Lewis


----------



## Boofy

_'I would wear a full-length cape if I could get away with it - I do love a good swirl in a fog.' - Martin Freeman_


----------



## Gyarachu

Boofy said:


> _'I would wear a full-length cape if I could get away with it - I do love a good swirl in a fog.' - Martin Freeman_



My brother's roommate his Freshman year in college wore a cape. That's the kind of "who the frigg cares?" attitude I wish to achieve in life.


----------



## Boofy

That is definitely the end goal for me, Gya. 

Step 1: Get a book published

Step 2: Commission a cape for the author photo on the inside jacket.

Step 3: Wear it until the trend catches on and start my own line of capes.

Step 4: Profit.


----------



## Sonata

Walking with a friend in the dark is better than walking alone in the light.

~ Helen Keller


----------



## McJibbles

> A slave is one who waits for others to come and free him.



From Mr. Ezra Pound


----------



## LeeC

“_What we are doing to the forests of the world is but a mirror reflection of what we are doing to ourselves and to one another._” ~ Chris Maser


----------



## Gyarachu

From _The Magician's Nephew_ by C.S. Lewis (he's my hero, okay??)

“Up till then he had been looking at the Lion's great front feet and the huge claws on them; now, in his despair, he looked up at its face. What he saw surprised him as much as anything in his whole life. For the tawny face was bent down near his own and (wonder of wonders) great shining tears stood in the Lion's eyes. They were such big, bright tears compared with Digory's own that for a moment he felt as if the Lion must really be sorrier about his Mother than he was himself. "My son, my son," said Aslan. "I know. Grief is great. Only you and I in this land know that yet. Let us be good to one another.”


----------



## Aquarius

‘Go as far as you can see. When you get there, you’ll be able to see farther.’ Thomas Carlyle


----------



## Gyarachu

“Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment.”

~Gandalf


----------



## Miseo

Less of a quote and more of a transcript...

*Washington*: And you're sure this is where we can find this guy?
*Caboose*: I think so. We all found out our new orders at the same time; he tried to hide his from me so I would not know where he was.
*Washington*: Really. I can't imagine why.
*Caboose*: I said it was like a game of hide and seek, and he said that that was right; he was going to hide from me. And the only way he could win, is if he dies without ever seeing me again.
*Washington*: And he knows about Freelancer as well.
*Caboose*: Oh, yeah, he knows the most. He knows uh, all about your A.I. game. He dated Tex!
*Washington*: Agent Texas? Um, how could a person-
_A sniper shot rings out between them_
*Voice*_: _Fuck!
*Washington*: Sniper! Get down!
*Caboose*: Huh?
*Voice*: Okay, that was your one warning shot! The next one's goin' right between your eyes!
*Washington*: Private Caboose! Get down!
*Caboose*: Wait a minute-
*Voice*: Alright! I warned ya! Sayonara, biatch!
_Another sniper shot misses Caboose_
*Voice*: Aw come on, what the fuck!?
*Washington*: Caboose!
*Caboose*: I know that voice! Church! Church! It's me! Your all time best friend!
*Church*: Caboose? Caboose is that you?
*Caboose*: Yes! Church, it's me!
_Church starts firing at Caboose a lot, and missing, a lot_
*Caboose*: I have missed you so much! It has been so long! Did you miss me!?
*Church*: Fuck! I missed him!
*Caboose*: I knew you did!


----------



## LeeC

“Whenever death visits, I always find myself brought into the presence of the beauty of life and the significance of every moment. We have no idea how long we’re around for; there are no guarantees. With that we have a responsibility to live fully, appreciate our time and experiences for better or for worse, and do our best to stay centred, attentive to the world around us.”


From Duncan Morrison's Hope or High Water.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a waking Angel  stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities [that are yet to come].’ James Allen


----------



## LeeC

“Many of the stories we’re told by our media are dark and hard, starting in tears and ending in blood. If the stories change the tellers, we need some new stories. It’s said, too, that all things in life have their own song, including humans, but that most people never take the time to know their own song. Those that do nearly never sing their song because, well, it might be too odd, or too honest, or just not good enough. I wonder how many of us can imagine our own song. The one that sits at the bottom of our being, the one that sang us into existence, and that tells of our reason for being here. What a great thing that would be. To sing our own songs and write new stories to shape our future.”


Snippet From: Duncan Morrison's “Hope or High Water.”


----------



## LeeC

"_If you only read the book that everyone else is reading, you can only think what anyone else is thinking._" ~ Haruki Murakami


----------



## Aquarius

‘Be not afraid of going slowly, only of standing still.’ Chinese Proverb


----------



## Reichelina

I still hide you in my poetry.
-M. Razon


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When you're writing about something you know well and love dearly, you are usually writing at your best.

Renni Brown & Dave King
Pg 149 of
Self-Editing for Fiction Writers- 
How to Edit Yourself Into Print


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"I AM THE TABLE!"

James Hetfield.


----------



## Carly Berg

I have one that isn't very nice but kinda seems true. I don't know the original source. "Many people are stupid. Once you understand this, the world begins to make sense."


----------



## JustRob

Boofy said:


> _'I would wear a full-length cape if I could get away with it - I do love a good swirl in a fog.' - Martin Freeman_



I can relate to that. My school uniform was an ankle length dark, almost black, frock coat with a very full skirt in heavy fabric. Think Severus Snape. It swirled remarkably well. In fact for a boy it was an unusual sensation, waiting for one's coat to catch up when one turned around. I wore that uniform for seven years and it became second nature doing so. Sitting down one had to ensure that the hem wasn't where someone could stand on it, for example. Yes, the way that one deports oneself can be affected by what one wears.

For quotations I like those of Soichiro Honda, founder of the car company. Here are just a couple possibly appropriate for budding writers.

"Success is 99 percent failure."

"We only have one future, and it will be made of our dreams, if we have the courage to challenge convention."


----------



## escorial

The best place to find a helping hand is at the end of your own arm...Swedish Proverb


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> The best place to find a helping hand is at the end of your own arm...Swedish Proverb



"I'm starting with the man in the mirror." Michael Jackson.


----------



## Aquarius

JustRob said:


> Soichiro Honda, founder of the car company. . .
> "Success is 99 percent failure."
> 
> "We only have one future, and it will be made of our dreams, if we have the courage to challenge convention."



Very true, both of them. How about this one?
​ 
‘Grief is like the ocean. It comes on waves ebbing and flowing. Sometimes the water is calm and sometimes it is overwhelming. All we can do is learn to swim.’ Vicki Harrison


----------



## Aquarius

‘If life is a dream, wake me when it’s over.’ Anon.


----------



## Dave Watson

Read _Watership Down_ for the first time recently, and absolutely love this line, spoken by Frith, the bunny God...

"All the world will be your enemy, Prince of a Thousand enemies. And when they catch you, they will kill you. But first they must catch you; digger, listener, runner, Prince with the swift warning. Be cunning, and full of tricks, and your people will never be destroyed."


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Sonata

Be happy for this moment.  This moment is your life.

 ~ Omar Khayyam


----------



## Gyarachu

The _only_ passage in literature to ever actually make me cry. From Robert Jordan's _The Shadow Rising_:

"Rand pulled his gaze away from her, and it fell on the body of a dark-haired girl, little more than a child. She lay sprawled on her back, eyes wide and fixed on the ceiling, blood blackening the bosom of her dress. Sadly, he bent to brush strands of hair from her face. _Light, she is only a child. I was too late. Why didn't I do it sooner? A child!_

'I will see that someone takes care of her, Rand,' Moiraine said gently. 'You cannot help her now.'

His hand shook so hard on _Callandor_ that he could barely hold on. 'With this, I can do anything.' His voice was harsh in his own ears. 'Anything!'

'Rand!' Moiraine said urgently.

He would not listen. The Power was in him. _Callandor_ blazed, and he _was_ the Power. He channeled, directing flows into the child's body, searching, trying, fumbling; she lurched to her feet, arms and legs unnaturally rigid and jerky.

'Rand, you cannot do this. Not this!'

_Breathe. She has to breathe._ The girl's chest rose and fell. _Heart. Has to beat._ Blood already thick and dark oozed from the wound in her chest. _Live. Live, burn you! I didn't mean to be too late._ Her eyes stared at him, filmed. Lifeless. Tears trickled unheeded down his cheeks. 'She has to live! Heal her, Moiraine. I don't know how. Heal her!'

'Death cannot be Healed, Rand. You are not the Creator.'"


----------



## Aquarius

‘It’s not where you go when you die. It’s how you live when you’re here, whom you touch and how you feel it. And it’s not about the time that you have. It’s how you cry and how you laugh, whom you love and how you mean it.’ Jack Savoretti


----------



## LeeC

"_A human being is part of a whole, called by us the Universe, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings, as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and ...to affection for a few persons nearest us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty._" ― Albert Einstein


----------



## Aquarius

'Every human life is like a pebble that has been dropped into a pool of water. The ripples this sends out are endless and in our present existence there is no way of knowing the end of any of our thoughts, words or actions.' Aquarius


----------



## Sonata

If you want happiness for an hour — take a nap. 
If you want happiness for a day — go fishing.
If you want happiness for a year — inherit a fortune.
If you want happiness for a lifetime — help someone else.

~ Chinese saying


----------



## Aquarius

Willst du glücklich sein im Leben,
Trage bei zu andrer Glück,
Denn die Freude, die wir geben
Kehrt ins eigne Herz zurück.
Goethe

If you want to lead a happy life,
Contribute to other people’s happiness,
For any joy that is given
Returns to our own heart. 

To this day my own life is showing me the truth of Goethe’s words.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *




​


----------



## Gyarachu

Even in literature and art, no man who bothers about originality will ever be original whereas if you simply try to tell the truth (without caring twopence how often it has been told before) you will, nine times out of ten, become original without ever having noticed it.

~C.S. Lewis


----------



## escorial




----------



## Aquarius

‘Just because you say something doesn’t make it so.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Always do what you are afraid to do, [if you want to overcome your fear of it].’ Anon.


----------



## dither

One from Hemmingway. Saw it in the library this morning.



" There's nothing to writing. All you do is sit at a typewriter and bleed."

Well i liked it.


----------



## Sonata

It is not how much we have, but how much we enjoy, that makes happiness.

~ Charles Spurgeon


----------



## Aquarius

‘Fall seven times, stand up eight.’ Japanese Proverb


----------



## JustRob

Writing to someone today about my aversion to multiple choice questions I passed the comment

"Lateral thinkers tick outside the boxes."

On reflection that was cleverer than I intended and totally wasted in that context. Why can't one come up with stuff like that when one really needs to?


----------



## Arrakis

_"There are no winners, only truths"_ ~Eraqus (Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep)


----------



## Sonata

Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go.

 ~ Oscar Wilde


----------



## Aquarius

Arrakis said:


> _"There are no winners, only truths"_ ~Eraqus (Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep)



'There are no winners or losers in the school of Earth life, only learners.' Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

‘Anger and intolerance are the enemies of understanding.’ Mohandas K. Gandhi


----------



## escorial

The source of depression is repressed anger.(I. says her father,a man of great rages,was never depressed.)...Reborn Early Diaries 47-63 Susan Sontag


----------



## Sonata

Most folks are as happy as they make up their minds to be.

 ~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## NashNash

_Every human heartbeat, he’d said many times, is a universe of possibilities.  And it seemed to me that I finally understood exactly what he’d meant. He’d been trying to tell me that every human will has the power to transform its fate. I’d always thought that fate was something unchangeable: fixed for every one of us at birth, and as constant as the circuit of stars.  But I suddenly realised that life is stranger and more beautiful than that. The truth is that no matter what kind of game you find yourself in, no matter now good or bad the luck, you can change your life completely with a single thought or a single act of love
__
Gregory David Roberts - Shantaram _


----------



## Aquarius

‘We all wear masks, and the time comes when we cannot remove them without removing some of our own skin.’ André Berthiaum

‘It could be said that in some way the Ascendant is the most important part of the birth chart, because it represents our outer personality and the mask we show to the world. One might think of it as a window through which we view the outside world and the way this world sees us. It is the filter through which all learning experiences of our present lifetime have to pass, to enable the inner self to assimilate and digest them. Through the daily experiences of the earthly self the psyche restlessly searches for enlightenment that can only be found in a better understanding of its own nature through the people and situations that are coming its way.

‘The Ascendant is the part of our being where the earthly self meets life head-on and sometimes collides with it. When this happens, it is helpful to bear in mind that this part of our being is but a mask and as such should at all times be worn lightly. The earthly self that identifies too much with its mask, i.e. its outer personality, runs the risk of forgetting who they truly are and what, one fine day are sure to be again. This true spirit and higher self, however, cannot be found by any earthlings who are as yet unaware of the existence of such a part. As ever, awareness is the key for unlocking this particular door to another aspect of human consciousness.

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *​


----------



## escorial

Beware of anything you hear yourself saying often.  Susan Sontag


----------



## Sonata

One loyal friend is worth ten thousand relatives.

 ~ Euripides


----------



## Gyarachu

A couple from Robert Jordan:

'I chose fantasy in large part because of its flexibility. It is possible to talk about right and wrong, good and evil, with a straight face in fantasy, and while one of the themes of the books is the difficulty of telling right from wrong at times, these things are important to me. There are always shades of gray in places and slippery points—simple answers are so often simply wrong—but in so much "mainstream" fiction, there isn't anything except gray areas and slippery points, and there isn't ten cents worth of moral difference between "the good guys" and "the bad guys." If, indeed, the whole point in those books isn't that there is no difference.'

'Some stories need to be told in certain genres, and fantasy allows the writer to explore good and evil, right and wrong, honour and duty without having to bow to the mainstream belief that all of these things are merely two sides of a coin. Good and evil exist, so do right and wrong. It is sometimes difficult to tell the difference, just as it can be difficult to know what is the proper thing to do, but it is worth making the effort.'


----------



## shivanib

The only things worth crying about are those things worth crying about years later. 

(from my writing)


----------



## Arrakis

_"Light and Dark are two halves of the same coin, and both are equally dangerous. When you give in to the darkness, you risk losing yourself forever. When you bathe in the light, you risk blinding yourself from the corruption that is plain to see in others. Just how darkness can consume you, light can also blind you. When blinded by the light, you risk stumbling into the darkness--and once the darkness infects you, you'll never get rid of it."_ ~Yours Truly

[Shrugs] That all said, personally I seek neither love or hate, but the void in between.


----------



## escorial

had to go and see the doctor today...he hasn't been well..tommy cooper


----------



## Bard_Daniel

"The world breaks everyone, and afterward, some are strong at the broken places."
                                                                                                                 -Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Aquarius

'Nothing has ever been achieved by dwelling on the miseries and horrors that for educational purposes still are necessary in our world, as otherwise they would not happen. That which in our world is not yet wholly of Christ but of the Earth with the passing of time disintegrates, because it lacks the Divine force that is responsible for the unfolding of the great plan of life and holding everything it contains on the right course. Knowing this, we can afford to watch quietly and without our trust in the Highest Forces ever shaking, the slow and inexorable gradual breaking through of the Christ light in all aspects of our world.' 

From 'The Patriarchy And Warfare Down The Ages' in preparation.


----------



## LeeC

"_Ultimate hubris is trashing our little blue canoe._
 _Fundamental insecurity is turning a blind eye_."
 ~L. G. Cullens


----------



## Sonata

When Puppy Dog Bliss cuddles up for an afternoon nap with me, there cannot be anything more loving.


----------



## LeeC

"_Don't be seduced into thinking that that which does not make a profit is without value._" Arthur Miller


----------



## Aquarius

‘In the final analysis, it’s not the years in our life that count, but the life that is in them.’ Anon.


----------



## Arrakis

_"Pain comes not from the word, but from one's fear of the word. The word is but a tiny fragment. Look not at the words, but for the intention behind those words."_ ~Yours Truly


----------



## Sonata

When you reach the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on.

 ~ Franklin D Roosevelt


----------



## Aquarius

‘Be kind to everyone you meet. You never know what battles they are involved in.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## LeeC




----------



## DATo

(When told that his tribe must move to a reservation.)

"We will ponder your proposition and when we decide we will let you know. But should we accept it, I here and now make this condition that we will not be denied the privilege without molestation of visiting at any time the tombs of our ancestors, friends and children. Every part of this soil is sacred in the estimation of my people. Every hillside, every valley, every plain and grove, has been hallowed by some sad or happy event in days long vanished. Even the rocks, which seem to be dumb and dead as they swelter in the sun along the silent shore, thrill with memories of stirring events connected with the lives of my people, and the very dust upon which you now stand responds more lovingly to their footsteps than to yours, because it is rich with the blood of our ancestors and our bare feet are conscious of the sympathetic touch. Our departed braves, fond mothers, glad, happy-hearted maidens, and even our little children who lived here and rejoiced here for a brief season, will love these somber solitudes and at eventide they greet shadowy returning spirits. And when the last Red Man shall have perished, and the memory of my tribe shall have become a myth among the White Men, these shores will swarm with the invisible dead of my tribe, and when your children's children think themselves alone in the field, the store, the shop, upon the highway, or in the silence of the pathless woods, they will not be alone. In all the earth there is no place dedicated to solitude. At night when the streets of your cities and villages are silent and you think them deserted, they will throng with the returning hosts that once filled them and still love this beautiful land. The White Man will never be alone.


"Let him be just and deal kindly with my people, for the dead are not powerless. Dead, did I say? There is no death, only a change of worlds."


- Chief Seattle (1855, Point Elliot)


----------



## Sonata

I love you the more in that I believed that you had liked me for my own sake and for nothing else.

 ~John Keats


----------



## Ultraroel

In Dutch :

"Als gij niet wilt wat u geschied, doe dat ook een ander niet"  - It's an old expression that sounds weird, but is quite simple -  Treat others the way you would like to be treated.

I honestly never remember exact quotes. I always think I will, just to forget what it was like.


----------



## Aquarius

The German equivalent to that is: ‘Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tu, das füg auch keinem andern zu.’ What you don’t want others to do to you, don’t do it to them.


----------



## escorial

you'll never change what's been and gone.....Noel Gallagher lyrics


----------



## DATo

(Posted in _Reader's Digest_ about 40 years ago.)

"The Princeton campus was quiet and beautiful in the falling snow, and the carol singers in the distance added a touch to the Christmas Eve scene. I was walking my dog when I met the carolers going into the garden entrance of Dr. Albert Einstein's home. One of the little boys started to sing "Oh little town of Bethlehem, how still I see thee lie," and the others took it up. The front door suddenly opened and Dr. Einstein stood there for a moment. Then he turned back into the house and re-appeared with his violin. Without a word he started to play with the singers - each verse through the hymn ... and then, without a word to break the spell, the young people turned away silently, and Dr. Einstein slowly closed the door on the snowy scene. It was a Christmas to remember."

-Evelyn Woods Ulyat


----------



## Aquarius

‘There comes a time when one must take a position that is neither safe, politic or popular, but it has to be taken because our conscience tells us it is right.’ Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## DATo

The following was the winning entry in a contest run by _Brown Book Magazine _in 1904. Stanley won a cash prize of $250. The premise of the contest was to describe the meaning of the word "success" in one sentence.

He has achieved success who has lived well, laughed often and loved much; who has enjoyed the trust of pure women, the respect of intelligent men and the love of little children; who has filled his niche and accomplished his task; who has left the world better than he found it, whether by an improved poppy, a perfect poem, or a rescued soul; who has never lacked appreciation of Earth's beauty or failed to express it; who has always looked for the best in others and given them the best he had; whose life was an inspiration; whose memory a benediction.

-  Betty Anderson Stanley


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose the courage to be and the quality that helps you go on in spite of it all. That’s why today I still have a dream.’ Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## DATo

Apropos of the internet?

_Ships that pass in the night, and speak each other in passing,_
_Only a signal shown, and a distant voice in the darkness;_
_So on the ocean of life, we pass and speak one another,_
_Only a look and a voice, then darkness again and a silence._ - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Sonata

Let us sacrifice our today so that our children can have a better tomorrow.

 ~ A P J Abdul Kaman


----------



## Aquarius

DATo said:


> Apropos of the internet?
> 
> _Ships that pass in the night, and speak each other in passing,_
> _Only a signal shown, and a distant voice in the darkness;_
> _So on the ocean of life, we pass and speak one another,_
> _Only a look and a voice, then darkness again and a silence._ - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow



But aren't we fortunate on this forum that we don't have to do that? 

That we can stop, say 'Hello!' and get to know each other at least a little bit? 

With love - Aquarius

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Isn’t it funny how day by day nothing changes, but when you look back everything is different?’ Prince Caspian by C. S. Lewis


----------



## Aquarius

Sonata said:


> Let us sacrifice our today so that our children can have a better tomorrow.
> 
> ~ A P J Abdul Kaman



Let's willingly and happily do whatever is necessary to make our world a better and more peaceful one, so that when we return to the Earth in future lifetimes we shall find that kind of a place for ourselves and those who will then be our children and children's children. With love - Aquarius


----------



## LeeC

“_I am losing precious days. I am degenerating into a machine for making money. I am learning nothing in this trivial world of men. I must break away and get out into the mountains to learn the news._” – John Muir


----------



## Aquarius

‘Every new beginning comes from another beginning’s end.’ Green Day


----------



## bdcharles

Aquarius said:


> ‘Every new beginning comes from another beginning’s end.’ Green Day



That must have been after Lucius Annaeus Seneca stole it from Semisonic... 

I like the quote KnightPlutonian has on his/her signature, that goes something like "Every atom in your body is made of stardust. Act like it." Dunno where it came from but it's poetic physics all right.


----------



## Aquarius

Aquarius said:


> ‘Every new beginning comes from another beginning’s end.’ Green Day



Come to think of it, it would be better to say: 'Every end is a new beginning.'


----------



## The Green Shield

"There's truth even in tainted knowledge, if one reads carefully." - Arameri librarian from N.K. Jemisin's_ The Inheritance Trilogy._


----------



## LeeC

“_Man is the most insane species. He worships an invisible God and destroys a visible Nature, unaware that this Nature he’s destroying is this God he’s worshipping._” ~ Hubert Reeves


----------



## DATo

*Various quotes which I like.

*You only have power over people so long as you don't take everything away from them. But when you've robbed a man of everything he's no longer in your power - he's free again. - _Alexander Solzhenitsyn
_
He was so learned that he could name a horse in nine languages; so ignorant that he bought a cow to ride on. - _Benjamin Franklin_*
*
The stupid believe that to be truthful is easy; only the artist, the great artist, knows how difficult it is. - _Willa Cather

_Too much sanity may be madness. And maddest of all, to see life as it is and not as it should be! - _Miguel de Cervantes
_
A man gazing on the stars is proverbially at the mercy of the puddles in the road. - _Alexander Smith

_Let a fool hold his tongue and he will pass for a sage. - _Publilius Syrus

_When written in Chinese, the word "crisis" is composed of two characters - one represents danger, and the other represents opportunity.
 - _John F. Kennedy
_
A man is not old until regrets take the place of dreams. - _John Barrymore

_The young tend to look at (society) as architecture, a structure. 'Well, let's tear it down and build a new one.' I don't. To me, it's a - it's living vegetation. It's like a vast coral reef, built up over centuries. There are billions of little passages and safety chambers all developed out of some need or desire. Now you can rechannel and you can enlarge this. You can renovate and repair, but you cannot tear that thing down without death everywhere. You can't do it. - _Eric __Sevareid_

So many gods, so many creeds,
So many paths that wind and wind,
While just the art of being kind
Is all the sad world needs. - _Ella Wheeler Wilcox_

The fact that man knows right from wrong proves his intellectual superiority to other creatures; but the fact that he can _do _wrong proves his moral inferiority to any creature that cannot. - _Mark Twain_

Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers. - _Voltaire_

Marxists are people whose insides are torn up day after day because they want to rule the world and no one will even publish their letter to the editor. - _Mark Helprin

_If the automobile had followed the same development as the computer, a Rolls-Royce would today cost $100, get a million miles per gallon, and explode once a year killing everyone inside. - _Robert Cringely

_Let the advertisers spend the same amount of money improving their product that they do advertising and they wouldn't have to advertise it.
- _Will Rogers 

_Aristotle maintained that women have fewer teeth than men; although he was twice married, it never occurred to him to verify this statement by examining his wives' mouths. - _Bertrand Russell

(In response to the question: 'How can we tell an honest politician from a dishonest one?')
_When the _winner_ of a very closely contested election demands a recount. - _Marilyn vos Savant_

/


----------



## Aquarius

‘Death is not the greatest loss in life. The greatest loss is what dies inside [many of] us while we live.’ Norman Cousins


----------



## escorial

why don't I have any tattoos?For the same reason you don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari...Joan Collins,83


----------



## escorial

The last words of Victor Hugo...“I see black light.”


----------



## Reichelina

Sometimes I can feel my bones straining under the weight of all the lives I'm not living." — Jonathan Safran Foer, Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close


----------



## Sonata

From what we get, we can make a living;  for what we give, however, makes a life.

 ~ Arthur Ashe


----------



## escorial

Theories that diseases are caused by mental states and can be cured by will power are always an index of how much is not understood about a disease...Susan Sontag


----------



## bucklethree

It's from a manga:

Kare Kano: His and Her Circumstances, Vol. 20: 'My dream is to die thinking Wow, that was fun! I'm tired.'

- Masami Tsuda


----------



## Sonata

It is better to be hated for what you are, than to be loved for something you are not.

  ~ Unknown


----------



## Aquarius

‘Forgive and bear with the faults of others, as you would have them bear with yours. Be patient and understanding. Life is too short to be vengeful or malicious.’ Phillip Brooks


----------



## Courtjester

Among the quotes I like most is one from the Athenian statesman Solon, uttered about 2,600 years ago. It goes as follows:

If all our misfortunes were laid in a common heap whence each must take an equal share, most people would be content to pick up their own and depart.


----------



## Courtjester

Good judgement comes from experience and experience - well, that comes from poor judgement. Anon.


----------



## escorial

Thoreau on his death bed-on being asked what were his feelings about the next world; "One world at a time."


----------



## Aquarius

‘If someone is able to show me that what I think or do is not right, I will happily change, for I seek the truth, by which no-one was ever truly harmed. It is the people who continue in their self-deception and ignorance who are harmed.’ Marcus Aurelius


----------



## escorial

"If I am not able to write because I'm afraid of being a bad writer, then I must be a bad writer.At least I'll be writing."...Susan Sontag


----------



## LeeC

"_It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble. It's what you know for sure that just ain't so._" ~ Mark Twain


"_It's easier to fool people than it is to convince them they have been fooled._" ~ Mark Twain


----------



## Terry D

"Fiction is a lie, and good fiction is the truth inside the lie." -- Stephen King


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"Bite my shiny metal ass"

Bender Bending Rodriguez


----------



## Courtjester

I always keep a supply of stimulant handy in case I see a snake - which I also keep handy. W.C. Fields


----------



## Aquarius

‘There are truths on this side of the Pyrenees that are falsehoods on the other side.’ Blaise Pascal


----------



## Gyarachu

“The bright side of it is,” said Puddleglum, “that if we break our necks getting down the cliffs, then we’re safe from being drowned in the river.”

~_​The Silver Chair_


----------



## Courtjester

People who are brutally honest get more satisfaction from the brutality than the honesty. Richard J Needham


----------



## Aquarius

‘As long as you do not raise your eyes, you will believe you are at the highest point.’  Antonio Porchia ‘Voces’ 1943


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you can’t fly then run, if you can’t run then walk, if you can’t walk then crawl, but whatever you do, you keep moving forward.’ Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Courtjester

Don't be afraid to take a big step if one is indicated. You can't cross a chasm in two small jumps. David Lloyd George


----------



## Sonata

In matters of conscience, first thoughts are best.

In matters of prudence, last thoughts are best.

 ~ _Robert Hall_


----------



## Bard_Daniel

_"Who looks outside, dreams; who looks inside, awakes."

-Carl Jung
_


----------



## Courtjester

There is nothing noble about being superior to someone else. The true nobility is being superior to your former self. Hindu proverb.


----------



## escorial

Courtjester said:


> There is nothing noble about being superior to someone else. The true nobility is being superior to your former self. Hindu proverb.



Smith has this saying on his profile page...it's attributed to Hemingway..?


----------



## am_hammy

"I will breathe. I will think of solutions. I will not let my worry control me. I will not let my stress level break me. I will simply breathe. And it will be okay. Because I don't quit."

~Shayne McClendon


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘No life is meaningless, discovering the meaning of our life is why we are here.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Sports do not build character, they reveal it. Heywood Broun.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"Omae wa mo shindeiru" - Kenshiro, Fist of the North Star.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Aquarius

RhythmOvPain said:


> "Omae wa mo shindeiru" - Kenshiro, Fist of the North Star.



Translation please!


----------



## Aquarius

‘Everything is impossible until someone achieves it. Challenge the impossible!’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘When looked at from the view of Eternity, the mountains are as transient as the clouds.’ Robert Green Ingersoll


----------



## Infel

Aquarius said:


> Translation please!



You, also, are dead.


----------



## Aquarius

Infel said:


> You, also, are dead.



Thank you, but I am not and the way I understand life, I never will be.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The urge to save humankind is almost always only a false-face for the urge to rule it.’  H.L. Mencken, Minority Report, 1956


----------



## Courtjester

Education is not the filling of a pail but the lighting of a fire. W.B.Yeats


----------



## Courtjester

Whoever gossips to you will gossip of you. Spanish proverb


----------



## Aquarius

Courtjester said:


> Whoever gossips to you will gossip of you. Spanish proverb



That is so very true! This is how the Universal laws ensure that what we send out really does return to us.


----------



## escorial

the devil just farted in my face


----------



## Aquarius

‘Won’t you come into the garden?  I would like my roses to see you.’ Richard Brinsley Sheridan


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Courtjester

Puritanism - the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, may be happy.  H.L .Mencken


----------



## bazz cargo

No good deed ever goes unpunished.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

_‘Wisdom is not a flower to be plucked, but a mountain to be climbed.’ _Anon.


----------



## sas

No idea where originated, but warn others about having this mentality:

"It is not enough that I succeed, others must fail."

(seems to be rampant in America's political system)


----------



## The Green Shield

We must take care to not spend too much time in the darkness of humanity, less we find that little light in our hearts growing dimmer.


----------



## Aquarius

The Green Shield said:


> We must take care to not spend too much time in the darkness of humanity, less we find that the little light in our heart grows dimmer.



So very true because: ‘People who look through keyholes are apt to get the idea that most things are keyhole shaped.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Bankruptcy is a legal proceeding in which you put your money in your pants and give your coat to your creditors. Joey Adam.


----------



## Courtjester

We can pay our debt to the past by putting the future in debt to ourselves. John Buchan.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The moment one gives close attention to any thing, even a blade of grass, it becomes a mysterious, awesome, indescribably magnificent world in itself.’ Henry Miller


----------



## escorial

hate is just a waste of an emotion


----------



## Courtjester

Children have more need of models than of critics. Joseph Joubert.


----------



## LeeC

"_When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but creatures of emotion._" ~ Dale Carnegie


----------



## LeeC

"_It takes a heck of a lot a readin' to do a little bit a passable writin'._" ~ L. G. Cullens


----------



## AdventureSeeker

There's nothing in this world that you can't be if you want it enough. 
This has always been one of my favorite quotes. It's lyrics from a band called Smile Empty Soul. Their music guided me through my teenage years while going through a rough time.


----------



## Phil Istine

Just because I'm the only one, it doesn't mean I'm wrong

- me


----------



## kaufenpreis

‘Letting go means the realisation that although some people are a  part  of our history, they are not meant to be a part of our destiny.’  Steve  Maraboli


----------



## Aquarius

AdventureSeeker said:


> There's nothing in this world that you can't be if you want it enough. . .



True, but only if you are willing to work for it hard enough.


----------



## escorial

The Backward OX said:


> When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bicycle. Then I realised God doesn’t work that way, so I stole one and prayed for forgiveness.



ha,ha......RIP dude


----------



## LeeC

"Openin' with one's mouth rather than one's ears is akin to squattin' with your spurs on." ~ L. G. Cullens


----------



## Olly Buckle

‘Death solves all problems -  no man, no problem.’
J.V. Stalin.

I don't know about 'favourite', but it did strike me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

'There is nothing so absurd it has not been said by a philosopher'
Cicero


----------



## LeeC

“Man is the Reasoning Animal. Such is the claim. I think it is open to dispute. Indeed, my experiments have proven to me that he is the Unreasoning Animal... In truth, man is incurably foolish. Simple things which other animals easily learn, he is incapable of learning. Among my experiments was this. In an hour I taught a cat and a dog to be friends. I put them in a cage. In another hour I taught them to be friends with a rabbit. In the course of two days I was able to add a fox, a goose, a squirrel and some doves. Finally a monkey. They lived together in peace; even affectionately.

Next, in another cage I confined an Irish Catholic from Tipperary, and as soon as he seemed tame I added a Scotch Presbyterian from Aberdeen. Next a Turk from Constantinople; a Greek Christian from Crete; an Armenian; a Methodist from the wilds of Arkansas; a Buddhist from China; a Brahman from Benares. Finally, a Salvation Army Colonel from Wapping. Then I stayed away for two whole days. When I came back to note results, the cage of Higher Animals was all right, but in the other there was but a chaos of gory odds and ends of turbans and fezzes and plaids and bones and flesh--not a specimen left alive. These Reasoning Animals had disagreed on a theological detail and carried the matter to a Higher Court.” ~ Mark Twain


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘I had the blues because I had no shoes, until I met a man who had no feet.’ Denis Waitely


----------



## Courtjester

The art of progress in preserve order amid change and to preserve change amid order. Alfred North Whitehead


----------



## Courtjester

The harder you work, the luckier you get. Gary Player


----------



## Aquarius

‘A penny will hide the biggest star in the Universe, if you hold it close enough to your eye.’  Samuel Grafton


----------



## Courtjester

It is better to deserve honors and not get them, than to get them and not deserve them. Mark Twain


----------



## Olly Buckle

Arthur Eddington, President of the Royal Astronomical society and a serious mathematician, helped provide experimental proof of Einstein's general theory of relativity during the 1919 solar eclipse. Stopped outside a meeting he was asked 'There is a rumor only three people in the world truly understand Einstein's theory, you must be one of them?' a prolonged silence 'Come on, don't be modest'. Eddington replied "It's not that, I was trying to think who the third might be".


----------



## Courtjester

If a man wants to be of the greatest value to his fellows, let him begin the long, solitary task of perfecting himself. Robertson Davies


----------



## Aquarius

‘Is the glass half empty, half full or twice as big as it needs to be?’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

is the glass half empty,half full depending on a good or bad host....


----------



## aj47

"I drink it, what happens?"

"Make a saving throw..."


----------



## Courtjester

We have no right to consume happiness without producing it. G. B. Shaw


----------



## Aquarius

‘We are all the Universe’s beloved children of the Earth and an integral part of Its Creation. Our true nature is love and every one of us is valuable and has a right to find a measure of happiness in loving and being loved. The awareness of those who still mistake themselves for nothing but earthlings is in need of the healing that comes from finding a better understanding of our true nature.’ Aquarius


----------



## escorial

Courtjester said:


> We have no right to consume happiness without producing it. G. B. Shaw



can't make up my mind if this is  selfish or logical...but great to mull over..cool


----------



## Likas

Don't find a fault, find a remedy. - Henry Ford


----------



## Courtjester

One cannot judge 'Lohengrin' from a first hearing, and I have no intention of listening to it a second time. Rossini


----------



## Courtjester

The darkest hour of any man's life is when he sits down to plan how to get money without working for it.
 Horace Greeley.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Even when we think we can give no more, when someone is in need, our Highest Self provides us with the inner strength to reach out and help them. That’s why it’s possible to keep going much longer than we thought.’ Aquarius


----------



## Courtjester

Nothing befalls a man except what is in his nature to endure. Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Aquarius

‘Don’t cry when the Sun sets at the end of each day, because your tears could stop you from seeing the beauty of the stars.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

The sorrow that has no vent in tears may make other organs weep. Henry Maudsley


----------



## SilverMoon

I came up with this the other day

*"I own my age. And, honey, it didn't cost me a single cent."*


A few years ago


*Epitaph*

*"I was born with a silver spoon in my mouth and died chewing on a plastic fork."*​


----------



## Courtjester

Love of bustle is not industry. Seneca


----------



## Courtjester

Everything comes to him who hustles while he waits. T. A. Edison


----------



## Winston

"To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all."   
Oscar Wilde, "The Soul of Man under Socialism," 1891


----------



## Courtjester

Bringing the leadership to its knees occasionally is a good way of keeping it on its feet. British Member of Parliament Tony Banks


----------



## Aquarius

‘Isn’t it astonishing that our lives can be changed in a matter of hours by people we never met before?’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Sir Thomas More, as well as a politician, was also a thinker. Margaret Howard, BBC Radio 4


----------



## Aquarius

‘Credentials on a wall cannot make anyone into a good human being.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

I know you believe you understand what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you've heard is not what I meant. Richard Nixon


----------



## Aquarius

‘The happiest people don’t necessarily have the best of everything. It’s just that they are content because they know how to make the most of everything the Universe places before them.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

One word sums up probably the responsibility of a Vice-President, and that one word is 'to be prepared'. Dan Quayle


----------



## Courtjester

When a man comes to me for advice, I find out the kind of advice he wants and I give it to him. Josh Billings


----------



## Aquarius

‘Heroes are people who do what their inner guidance tells them is good, right and beautiful, regardless of what others may think of it.’ Anon.


----------



## Ptolemy

"Shoot first, poke bodies later. Got it boss."


----------



## The Green Shield

"Oh sure, I'll just stand here. Alone. While my heavily armed companion goes out of earshot. I'm sure nothing will happen."
"OK. I'll stop using this rather effective gun and switch to this, ah, piece of metal tubing. Great plan, boss."
"Oh I wouldn't _dream_​ of being near you, Boss."


----------



## Courtjester

Growing old: It's not nice but it's interesting. August Strindberg


----------



## Aquarius

'Money is a lousy way of keeping score.' Anon.


----------



## Winston

"The only thing worse than being talked about, is not being talked about."

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Courtjester

Capital punishment is our society's recognition of the sanctity of human life. Orrin G. Hatch, US Senator for Utah, 1988


----------



## Aquarius

‘Sometimes when we are angry we have the right to be angry. However, that doesn’t give us the right to be cruel.’ Anon.


----------



## Gyarachu

Tolkien, on the death of C.S. Lewis:

"So far I have felt the normal feelings of a man my age--like an old tree that is losing all its leaves one by one: this feels like an axe-blow near the roots."


----------



## Courtjester

The nice thing about being a celebrity is that when you bore people, they think it's their fault. Henry Kissinger


----------



## Courtjester

If you would understand your age, read the works of fiction produced in it: people in disguise speak freely.
 Arthur Helps


----------



## Courtjester

Your children need your presence more than your presents. Jesse Jackson


----------



## Courtjester

Your manuscript is both good and original, but the parts that are good are not original and the parts that are original are not good. Samuel Johnson


----------



## Courtjester

If fortune turns against you, even jelly breaks your tooth. Persian proverb


----------



## Aquarius

‘Whenever disputes arise, remind yourself that two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally different ways.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Children have more need of models than of critics. Joseph Joubert


----------



## LeeC




----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘Maturity has more to do with what types of experiences we have had and what we have learned from them and less than how old we are.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo

"You have such a February Face, so full of Frost, of Storm, and Cloudness".  :teapot:
Shakespeare "Much Ado about Nothing".


----------



## bobo




----------



## Courtjester

After I die, I would prefer people to ask why Cato had no monument, rather than why he had one. Cato the Elder


----------



## Courtjester

My mission is humanitarian. Therefore, it in no way represents the British Government. Edward Heath, former UK Prime Minister


----------



## Aquarius

‘It isn’t always enough to be forgiven by others. There are many times when we also have to forgive ourselves.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

It is not necessary to understand things in order to argue about them. Beaumarchais


----------



## Aquarius

Courtjester said:


> It is not necessary to understand things in order to argue about them. Beaumarchais



Sad, but true!


----------



## thepancreas11

My dad always used to say, "Life is short and full of dogs, Bryan." I love that. Find the joy, eh?


----------



## Courtjester

I hope the NUPE delegate will put her voice where her mouth is. Derek Hatton, former Deputy Leader of Liverpool Council


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"You are a hchideous orangutang." [sic]

Manuel (Fawlty Towers)


----------



## Terry D

"I believe in keeping an open mind, but not so open that your brains fall out." -- Arthur Hayes Sulzberger


----------



## LeeC




----------



## kaufenpreis

‘Youth would be an ideal state, if it came a little later in life.’ Herbert Asquith 1852-1928


----------



## bobo

In other words OLD AGE COMES AT A BAD TIME !! 
:hi::hi:


----------



## Aquarius

‘Our background and circumstances have influenced who we are, but we alone are responsible for the one we have become.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Under capitalism, man exploits man. Under communism, it's just the opposite. J.K. Galbraith


----------



## Winston

Ralph Waldo Emerson visiting Henry David Thoreau in prison:

"Henry?  What are you doing in there?!"
Thoreau smiled,
"My friend, what are you doing out there?"


----------



## Courtjester

There's a lot of overcrowded prisons in the South, and we're planning a new one. Douglas Hurd, former UK Home Secretary


----------



## Courtjester

It's no exaggeration to say that the undecideds could go one way or the other. George Bush, Senior


----------



## Aquarius

A birth certificate shows that we were born.
Our death certificate will reveal eventually when we died.
Pictures are proof that we have lived.
Yet, only the footprints in the hearts of those left behind
Verify how much we conducted our life in keeping with our true nature – love.

Anon.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

We were unanimous - in fact we were all unanimous. Eric Heffer, UK Labour Party MP for Liverpool


----------



## Courtjester

In politics it is often necessary to rise above your principles. Anon


----------



## Aquarius

‘Sometimes it’s necessary to meet the wrong people before the right ones can come into our life. This is so that when this finally happens, we know how to appreciate them as the precious gift from the Universe that they truly are.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

To escape criticism - do nothing, say nothing, be nothing. Archbishop C. Garbutt


----------



## Aquarius

‘When one door of happiness closes, another one is ready to open. If we look too long at the door that has closed, we are in danger of being unable to see the one that is waiting to open for us.’ Anon.


----------



## Courtjester

Quarrels would not last long if the faults were on only one side. La Rochefoucauld


----------



## Aquarius

‘Life has a way of teaching each one of us in its own sweet way. Part of it is that we usually do not fully appreciate what we have, until we have lost it.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

"all you need to know is how to count money"...man in the sauna


----------



## Winston

"An eye for an eye leaves the world blind..."

"In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is King..."

"I will have the last eye."


----------



## The Fantastical

Some of my favorite and most profound (for me) quotes have come from the most oddest of places at times... here are a few that I always keep close. 

“Let's think the unthinkable, let's do the undoable. Let us prepare to grapple with the ineffable itself, and see if we may not eff it after all.” 
― Douglas Adams, Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

“It is difficult to be sat on all day, every day, by some other creature, without forming an opinion on them. 

On the other hand, it is perfectly possible to sit all day, every day, on top of another creature and not have the slightest thought about them whatsoever.” 
― Douglas Adams, Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

“Commander, I always used to consider that you had a definite anti-authoritarian streak in you.”
“Sir?”
“It seems that you have managed to retain this even though you are authority.”
“Sir?”
“That’s practically zen.” 
― Terry Pratchett, Feet of Clay

-------------------------------------------------------

“And Tiffany knew that if a witch started thinking of anyone as "_just" anything, that would be the first step on a well-worn path that could lead to, oh, to poisoned apples, spinning wheels, and a too-small stove... and to pain, and terror, and horror and the darkness.” 
― Terry Pratchett, The Shepherd's Crown

-----------------------------------------------------

_“I've looked at the world for quite a few years now and I've found that if I don't laugh, I'll probably end up crying."
- Prince Kheldar of Drasnia” 
― David Eddings, Demon Lord of Karanda


----------



## escorial

" He will not fart again"...Albert Camus


----------



## Phil Istine

Sometimes, the best solution is to accept that there isn't one.

Me - ten minutes ago.


----------



## escorial

paper boy not been yet dude....nothing to read on the throne can make one contemplate the meaning of life....


----------



## The Fantastical

Little did Royce know that the world at large had decided that he was to be King of Seawater whether he wished to be or not. He also did not know that the world was a firm believer that the best way to learn how to swim was to be thrown into the deep end along with, in this situation, one or two hungry Dragons. 

You see, the world believed added motivation. 

Me - from my book...


----------



## Courtjester

It is the greatest good to the greatest number, which is the measure of right and wrong. Jeremy Bentham


----------



## Winston

"The more elaborate our means of communication, the less we communicate."

Joseph Priestly


----------



## LeeC

"All life is one, all with natural spirits, differing only physically on a theme of niche adaptation. Without our cousins we would not exist." ~ L. G. Cullens

----------------------------------------------------- 

"Nature does not excuse ignorance." ~ L. G. Cullens

----------------------------------------------------- 

"When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but creatures of emotion." ~ Dale Carnegie

----------------------------------------------------- 

"It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble. It's what you know for sure that just ain't so." ~  Mark Twain

----------------------------------------------------- 

“Man is the most insane species. He worships an invisible God and destroys a visible Nature, unaware that this Nature he’s destroying is this God he’s worshipping.” ~ Hubert Reeves


----------



## Courtjester

We're sending twenty-three million leaflets to every household in Britain.  Norman Fowler, former UK Health Secretary


----------



## Srossics

"sometimes the smallest action can say a thousand times more than the greatest speeches ever." Me, just now.

Some real quote that people know and like:

 "Be the change you wish to see in the world." Gandhi

"Do or do not, there is no 'try'. " -- Yoda From _Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back _

“Don’t ever let somebody tell you you can’t do something, not even me. Alright? You dream, you gotta protect it. People can’t do something themselves, they wanna tell you you can’t do it. If you want something, go get it. Period.” Chris Gardner (Will Smith's character) from _The Pursuit of Happyness _


----------



## Aquarius

‘The brightest future will always be based not on a forgotten, but a forgiven and healed past. We cannot successfully move on in life until we have let go of our past mistakes, failures and heartaches. Recognise and accept each one of them as an essential part of the lessons you have come to experience in the course of your present lifetime, and give thanks for them. You will then find that there is no longer anything to forgive, yourself or anyone else.’ Anon.


----------



## The Fantastical

Sometimes we can only truly reflect reality by using an illusion. - The Fantastical


----------



## thepancreas11

My favorite Star Wars quote has always been "Beep do-bee-doop" by R2D2, which I think says a lot about the world and its many fine things.

My favorite movie quote has always been the one from Ferris Bueller's Day Off: "Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."


----------



## Courtjester

A busy fool is better to be locked up than a downright madman. Lord Halifax


----------



## Courtjester

The man who has no inner life is the slave of his surroundings. Henri F. Amiel


----------



## escorial

we need unity,it is easier to break one chopstick then 10 together


----------



## bobo

'Do as your neigbor - and you'll be easier to govern' :cower:


----------



## Aquarius

‘Dream what you want to dream, go where you want to go, follow your dreams and be what you want to be. If you don’t succeed, it doesn’t matter too much, as there will always be another lifetime until all your learning on the Earth plane has been done.’ Anon.


----------



## Winston

"I speak Spanish to God,
 Italian to women,  French to men,
 and German to my horse."

Charles V Holy Roman Emperor


----------



## bobo

I envy paranoids; they actuallyfeel people are paying attention to them.
-- SusanSontag​


----------



## LeeC

"_If you want to get laid, go to college. If you want an education, go to the library._" ~ Frank Zappa


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Courtjester

If we could read the secret histories of our enemies, we would find in everyone's life sorrow and suffering enough to disarm all hostility. H. W. Longfellow


----------



## Aquarius

‘The best kind of friend is the one you can sit with on a porch and swing, without having to say a word and yet walk away feeling that this has probably been the best conversation you ever had.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## bobo

"Human kind cannot bear very much reality"
T.S. Eliot


----------



## LeeC




----------



## bobo

"Create beauty every day - smile :tears_of_joy: "


----------



## The Fantastical

[h=1]“It is well known that a vital ingredient of success is not knowing that what you're attempting can't be done. A person ignorant of the possibility of failure can be a half-brick in the path of the bicycle of history.”[/h]
― Terry Pratchett, Equal Rites


----------



## Courtjester

We owe almost all our knowledge not to those who have ageed but to those who have differed. Charles Caleb Colton


----------



## Aquarius

‘Always try to put yourself in the other one’s shoes. If it feels that something could hurt you, it is likely to hurt the other person, too.’ Anon.


----------



## JustRob

"Walk a mile in someone else's shoes. If he comes after you don't worry because you've got his shoes and you're a mile away." 

I can't remember the source of that, but it is a quote.


----------



## bobo

Yeah, that's right - you shouldn't take other people's shoes.
Much easier asking him (?) how he's feeling :star:


----------



## escorial




----------



## bobo

'Man is the only Animal that blushes - or needs to' :hi:
Mark Twain


----------



## Aquarius

‘Do something good for someone every day, even if it’s nothing but leaving them alone.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC

Playing with pixels. Only included my favorite books so far, maybe more later. 



[click image to enlarge]
Original image by Matt H. Wade at Wikipedia CC-BY-SA-3.0


----------



## Lincoln

Everything stinks till it's finished.  - Dr. Seuss


----------



## The Fantastical

“Stories of imagination tend to upset those without one.” 
― *Terry Pratchett*

“Some humans would do anything to see if it was possible to do it. If you put a large switch in some cave somewhere, with a sign on it saying 'End-of-the-World Switch. PLEASE DO NOT TOUCH', the paint wouldn't even have time to dry.” 
― *Terry Pratchett, **Thief of Time*

“Seeing, contrary to popular wisdom, isn't believing. It's where belief stops, because it isn't needed any more.” 
― *Terry Pratchett*

"Remember, A Dragon is For Life, Not Just for Hogswatchnight"
*-- Motto of The Sunshine Home for Sick Dragons in Morphic Street, Please Leave Donations of Coal by Side Door. (Terry Pratchett, Lords and Ladies)*


----------



## The Fantastical

“All this he saw, for one moment breathless and intense, vivid on the morning sky; and still, as he looked, he lived; and still, as he lived, he wondered.” 
― Kenneth Grahame, The Wind in the Willows

“He saw clearly how plain and simple - how narrow, even - it all was; but clearly, too, how much it all meant to him, and the special value of some such anchorage in one's existence. He did not at all want to abandon the new life and its splendid spaces, to turn his back on sun and air and all they offered him and creep home and stay there; the upper world was all too strong, it called to him still, even down there, and he knew he must return to the larger stage. But it was good to think he had this to come back to, this place which was all his own, these things which were so glad to see him again and could always be counted upon for the same simple welcome.” 
― Kenneth Grahame, The Wind in the Willows

“The Mole was bewitched, entranced, fascinated. By the side of the river he trotted as one trots, when very small, by the side of a man who holds one spellbound by exciting stories; and when tired at last, he sat on the bank, while the river still chattered on to him, a babbling procession of the best stories in the world, sent from the heart of the earth to be told at last to the insatiable sea.” 
― Kenneth Grahame, The Wind in the Willows


----------



## LeeC

"_The greatest of human discoveries in the future will be the discovery of human intimacy with all other modes of being that live with us on this planet._" ~ Thomas Berry


----------



## Aquarius

‘Giving all your love to someone can never be a guarantee that they will love you in return. Don’t expect anything. Just love them and wait and see whether in due course love can also grow in their heart. If not, be content that it has done so in yours and that you’ve grown in wisdom.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

no one ever thought i need to make some money so i'll write a book of poetry....john cooper clarke


----------



## Aquarius

‘Don’t go for looks, they can deceive and in due course are likely to change anyway. Don’t go for material wealth, as it will be taken from us at the end of our present lifetime. Go for those who make you smile, as it often takes but a smile to make a dark day into a bright one. Most of all seek the company of those who bring a smile to your heart and soul.’ Anon.


----------



## The Fantastical

“Some who have read the book, or at any rate have reviewed it, have found it boring, absurd, or contemptible, and I have no cause to complain, since I have similar opinions of their works, or of the kinds of writing that they evidently prefer.” 
― *J.R.R. Tolkien, The Lord of the Rings*

“Fantasy is escapist, and that is its glory. If a soldier is imprisoned by the enemy, don't we consider it his duty to escape?” 
― *J.R.R. Tolkien*, *The Lord of the Rings
*


----------



## Aquarius

‘Pray for enough happiness to make you sweet, trials to make you strong, sorrow to keep you human, and hope to make you happy.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘To be nobody but yourself in a world that’s doing its best to make you somebody else, is to fight the hardest battle you are ever going to fight. Never stop fighting.’ E.E. Cummings


----------



## The Fantastical

"Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends."[FONT=&Verdana] -- *J. R. R. Tolkien

*[/FONT]“Error can point the way to truth, while empty-headedness can only lead to more empty-headedness or to a career in politics.” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds
*
“Fable has strong shoulders that carry far more truth than fact can.” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds

*“The supernatural can be very annoying until one finds the key that transforms it into science," he observed mildly... "Come on, Ox, let's go out and get killed.” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds

*“'O great and mighty Master Li, pray impart to me the Secret of Wisdom!' he bawled.

'Take a large bowl,' I said. 'Fill it with equal measures of fact, fantasy, history, mythology, science, superstition, logic, and lunacy. Darken the mixture with bitter tears, brighten it with howls of laughter, toss in three thousand years of civilization, bellow kan pei — which means "dry cup" — and drink to the dregs.'

Procopius stared at me. 'And I will be wise?' he asked.

'Better,' I said. 'You will be Chinese.'” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds

*“Occasionally a moderately intelligent thought misses a turn and accidentally enters my mind” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *The Story of the Stone

*“Our senses are woefully limited. Our brains are but tiny candles flickering in an infinity of darkness. Our only wisdom is to admit that we cannot understand, and since we cannot understand we must do the best we can with faith. which is our only talent. The greatest act of faith we are capable of is that of loving another more than we love ourselves, and occasionally we can be quite good at it.” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *The Story of the Stone

*“once there was a great king who gazed down from a tall tower upon a gardener who sang as he worked, and the king cried, 

‘Ah, to have a life of no cares! If only I could be that gardener.’ And the voice of the August Personage of Jade reached out from Heaven and said,

 ‘It shall be so,’ and lo, the king was a gardener singing in the sun. In time the sun grew hot and the gardener stopped singing, and a fine dark cloud brought coolness and then drifted away, and it was hot again and much work remained, and the gardener cried,

 ‘Ah, to carry coolness wherever I go and have no cares! If only I could be that cloud.’ And the voice of the August Personage reached out from Heaven and said, 

‘It shall be so,’ and lo, the gardener was a cloud drifting across the sky. And the wind blew and the sky grew cold, and the cloud would have liked to go behind the shelter of a hill, but it could only go where the wind took it, and no matter how hard it tried to go this way the wind took it that way, and above the cloud was the bright sun. 

‘Ah, to fly through wind and be warm and have no cares! If only I could be the sun,’ cried the cloud, and the voice of the August Personage of Jade reached out from Heaven and said, 

‘It shall be so,’ and lo, he was the sun. It was very grand to be the sun, and he delighted in the work of sending down rays to warm some things and burn others, but it was like wearing a suit made of fire and he began to bake like bread. Above him the cool stars that were gods were sparkling in safety and serenity and the sun cried, 

‘Ah, to be divine and free from care! If only I could be a god.’ And the voice of the August Personage of Jade reached out from Heaven and said, 

‘It shall be so,’ and lo, he was a god, and he was beginning his third century of combat with the Stone Monkey, which had just transformed itself into a monster a hundred thousand feet tall and was wielding a trident made from the triple peaks of Mount Hua, and when he wasn’t dodging blows he could see the peaceful green earth down below him, and the god cried, 

‘Ah, if only I could be a man who was safe and secure and had no cares!’ And the voice of the August Personage of Jade reached out from Heaven and said,

 ‘It shall be so.’ And lo, he was a king who was gazing down from a tall tower upon a gardener who sang as he worked.” 
― *Barry Hughart*, *The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox*


----------



## Courtjester

It is often better not to see an insult than to avenge it. Seneca


----------



## bobo

- *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds
**- Barry Hughart*, *The Story of the Stone
**- Barry Hughart*, *The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox* 

It seems somebody here is a Barry Hugbart-FAN, whoever he is - right ?? :star:


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> - *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds
> **- Barry Hughart*, *The Story of the Stone
> **- Barry Hughart*, *The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox*
> 
> It seems somebody here is a Barry Hugbart-FAN, whoever he is - right ?? :star:
> View attachment 16380



Why not? :hi:


----------



## The Fantastical

bobo said:


> - *Barry Hughart*, *Bridge of Birds
> **- Barry Hughart*, *The Story of the Stone
> **- Barry Hughart*, *The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox*
> 
> It seems somebody here is a Barry Hugbart-FAN, whoever he is - right ?? :star:
> View attachment 16380



*gasp* You mean you DON'T know who he is!? (AKA I hope you are joking!) SHAME on you!!!! :grief:  He only wrote one of the funniest series since Discworld! Well a little before Discworld... but still!

P.S I like the dancing flowers...


----------



## LeeC

"_Being a serious reader is a prerequisite for being a serious writer._"~ Tommy Birk


----------



## M.R Steiner

tonight, we dine, in our independence day.
                                                        Gandalf


----------



## Winston

"_When a decision is taken belatedly,
It's execution inevitably leads to haste."
_
*Marshal Vasily Chuikov *aka "The Stone"


----------



## The Fantastical

“Fantasy is escapist, and that is its glory. If a soldier is imprisioned by the enemy, don't we consider it his duty to escape?. . .If we value the freedom of mind and soul, if we're partisans of liberty, then it's our plain duty to escape, and to take as many people with us as we can!” 

― J.R.R. Tolkien

“Fantasy is hardly an escape from reality. It's a way of understanding it.” 

― Lloyd Alexander

“I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living.” 

― Dr. Seuss

“I have claimed that Escape is one of the main functions of fairy-stories, and since I do not disapprove of them, it is plain that I do not accept the tone of scorn or pity with which 'Escape' is now so often used. Why should a man be scorned if, finding himself in prison, he tries to get out and go home? Or if he cannot do so, he thinks and talks about other topics than jailers and prison-walls?” 

― J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Courtjester

If a man empties his purse into his head, no-one can take it away from him. Benjamin Franklin


----------



## escorial

"Most people go through life dreading they'll have a traumatic experience. Freaks were born with their trauma. They've already passed their test in life. They're aristocrats". ..Diane Arbus


----------



## kaufenpreis

"We are always quick to appeal to God to steady our capsizing vessel.  But in our ignorant pleas for safety, we miss the fact that the boat is  often the very thing keeping us from walking on the water. Perhaps there  is good reason the boat is going under."


----------



## bobo

"Create Beauty every Day"


----------



## midnightpoet

"before I built a wall I'd ask to know
what I was walling in or walling out."

"Mending Wall"
Robert Frost

"Who's gonna make your Mexican food
when your Mexican maid is gone?"

"Who's Gonna Build Your Wall?"

Tom Russell


----------



## Winston

"The concept of natural rights is simple nonsense: natural and imprescriptible rights, rhetorical nonsense,—nonsense upon stilts."
Jeremy Bentham


----------



## Aquarius

‘Every sunrise is an invitation for us to get up and brighten someone’s day.’ Richelle E. Goodrich


----------



## Winston

"If all Mankind, minus one, were of one opinion, and only one person was of the contrary opinion
Mankind would be no more justified in silencing that one person than He, had He had the power,
would be justified in silencing all of Mankind."

John Stuart Mill "On Liberty"


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is neither the critic who counts nor the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again, because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to do their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’ Theodore Roosevelt edited by Aquarius


----------



## bobo

BRAVO - Roosevelt & Aquarius !!  :cheers:


----------



## thesnowman147

This use to be my desktop background and is still one of my life mottos, if you will. "If you don't make the time to work on creating the life you want, you'll eventually be forced to spend a lot of time dealing with a life you don't want." - Kevin Ngo


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I used to think that the worst thing in life was to end up alone. It's not. The worst thing in life is to end up with people who make you feel alone. Robin Williams


----------



## JGParis

Rules are there for the obedience of fools and guidance of wise men - Douglas Barder


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed.’  Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Aquarius

‘The thing about heroes is that even when it doesn’t look like there’s a light at the end of a tunnel, they keep on digging, trying to do right and make up for what’s gone before, just because that’s who they are.’ Joss Whedon edited by Aquarius


----------



## Sundeep

Listen to Mamta Sagar, the renowned Kannada Poet[/FONT], recite her poem [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana] "_HeegonduPuttaMai_[FONT=&Verdana]"[video=youtube_share;hA0maq5NfZE]https://youtu.be/hA0maq5NfZE[/video]


----------



## bobo

Nothing seems to be happening here - the Sound of (black) Silence.
Like that very much


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> Nothing seems to be happening here - the Sound of (black) Silence.
> Like that very much



But why should silence be black? :smile:


----------



## The Green Shield

Aquarius said:


> But why should silence be black? :smile:


Well, if you're deaf and blind, you_ would _be in pitch black silence.


----------



## Aquarius

The Green Shield said:


> Well, if you're deaf and blind, you_ would _be in pitch black silence.



It may not be black at all, because as likely as not you would then be able to perceive and look into other dimensions of life more easily.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Believe you can do something and you are halfway there.’  Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Winston

"If only Karl had made capital,
instead of just writing about it..."

K. Marx's mother


----------



## bobo




----------



## bdcharles

Had the following knocking around in my thinkbox earlier, from Mark Vonnegut:

"If I followed my heart, I'd most likely end up exhausted and with some pretty strange bedfellows."


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Being an introvert carries its own rules.

- Joy Kobasko


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## Winston

"Judge a man by his questions, rather than his answers."
Voltaire


----------



## Aquarius

‘When you have reached the end of your rope, tie a knot and hold on.’ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## Pennywise Purple




----------



## Pennywise Purple

[FONT=&Verdana]Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. Steve Jobs

Double posted by error. My bad! [/FONT]


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘People do not care how much you know until they know how much you care.’ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## escorial

van passed the bus i was sitting on today and the sign in red on the side of the van made me laugh.Tony Mee


----------



## Aquarius

‘The only people who never make mistakes are those who never try anything.’  Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## mark_schaeffer

.
My favorite comes from PBS:

"The Civil War will return in a minute."


----------



## bobo




----------



## sas

bobo said:


> View attachment 17205




I'm full of confidence, so worrisome.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Nothing in our world is worth having or doing unless it has been achieved through effort, pain and difficulties. I have never envied people who lead an easy life, only those whose pathway was strewn with difficulties and they walked it well.’  Theodore Roosevelt – edited by Aquarius


----------



## sas

Aquarius said:


> ‘Nothing in our world is worth having or doing unless it has been achieved through effort, pain and difficulties. I have never envied people who lead an easy life, only those whose pathway was strewn with difficulties and they walked it well.’  Theodore Roosevelt – edited by Aquarius



Exactly. Yet, look at those we elect to lead us. Few political leaders have known hardship. Empathy is nourished in it.


----------



## Terry D




----------



## sas

"Someday I'll keep his liver in a small jar, still pickled in alcohol."

I made add that up, but sadly truthful. Sas


----------



## bobo




----------



## Terry D

“A misleading perception or false belief is increasingly being perpetuated that the unconscious or the intuitive is all that really matters in any spiritual endeavor, and that the conscious, rational, logical, analytical mind is the mortal enemy of spiritual awareness and soul growth.” 
― Anthon St. Maarten, Divine Living: The Essential Guide To Your True Destiny


----------



## Aquarius

‘Educating people’s minds whilst disregarding moral issues means rearing menaces for society.’ Theodore Roosevelt – edited by Aquarius


----------



## Ptolemy

“Today we’re on a secret mission to get coffee and doughnuts. Problem is, the Germans drank all the coffee and ate all the doughnuts. So now, we gotta go kick their asses.”


----------



## Terry D

Superstition is to religion what astrology is to astronomy the mad daughter of a wise mother. These daughters have too long dominated the earth. Voltaire


----------



## ArtBlinked

Not sure if there are any parrot lovers out there but I am one. 

"It's a parrot's life for me!"


----------



## Aquarius

‘Astronomers always work in the past. Because light takes time to move from one place to another, they see things as they were, not as they are.’ Neale E. Howard ‘The Telescope Handbook and Star Atlas, 1967’


----------



## Terry D

Man is a credulous animal, and must believe something; in the absence of good grounds for belief, he will be satisfied with bad ones. Bertrand Russell


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘The price of being a sheep is boredom. The price of being a wolf is loneliness. Choose one or the other with great care.’ Hugh McLeod


----------



## Pennywise Purple

A good leader takes a little more than his share of the blame, a little less than his share of the credit. Arnold H. Glasow


----------



## Aquarius

‘To be a perfect member of a herd of sheep, above all one must be a sheep.’ Albert Einstein


----------



## bobo

He-he, that's a good one


----------



## Scrivener123

*Quotes*

"Education is a weapon whose effects depend on who holds it in his hands and at whom it is aimed." - Joseph Stalin“The world is a book, and those who don't travel only read one page.”  ― Augustine of Hippo“Friendship that insists upon agreement on all things isn't worth the name.” ― Mahatma Gandhi"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore, all progress depends on the unreasonable man." - George Bernard Shaw"Did I do that?" - Steve Urkel"I love you". - many and sundry"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." - Jesus"I had a dream last night that a hotdog was eating ME!" - Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## bobo




----------



## escorial

adam said to eve..stand back i don't know how big this is going to get....


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## corybot

She didn't just survive; she became


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘Those who run with the herd will never get ahead of it.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo

Everybody wants to go to Heaven,
but nobody wants to die


----------



## sas

A warning to not hire them, or have as "friends", people who secretly think like this:

*"It is not enough that I succeed; others must fail."

*


----------



## LeeC

I wonder how many really understand this?


----------



## bobo

Well, you'll not expect to sit under trees growing big with a slower pace than yourself - and/or bonsai trees ?? 
Besides, you'll be too busy planting trees to sit under any tree  
Made up by a forest worker ??


----------



## sas

LeeC said:


> I wonder how many really understand this?
> 
> View attachment 17317




Nuture even the lives of those you expect and require nothing back from. 

Nice & Thanks.


----------



## Terry D




----------



## Aquarius

[FONT=&Verdana]‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today.' 
Martin Luther, father of the Reformation in Germany, 1483-1546[/FONT]​


----------



## Terry D




----------



## bobo




----------



## LeeC




----------



## bdcharles

I love Oscar Wilde's marvellous pithbombs: "There is only one thing in life worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about." - seems to be on my mind at the moment; not entirely sure why.

One of my own (though I believe others have also said it) that I'm going to shamelessly plug is: "If you can't say anything nice, at least try to be funny."


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> View attachment 17334



Ah, but you are!

​


----------



## Aquarius

To see a world in a grain of sand,
And a Heaven in a wild flower,
Hold infinity in the palm of your hand,
And eternity in an hour.

William Blake
From ‘Auguries of Innocence’​


----------



## sas

I like to think I made this up, but probably stole it.

The secret to a happy marriage is not communication. It is leaving one thing left unsaid, each day. The trick is in knowing which thing.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> View attachment 17354



It isn't necessarily, but it can be. ​


----------



## bobo




----------



## The Green Shield

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SelIjsBJLHA

This entire speech. Right here.


----------



## bobo




----------



## AnnPreston

You're braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.  A.A. Milne


----------



## Aquarius

‘He is a modest man, but then he has so much to be modest about,’ is a quote about Attlee that is commonly ascribed to Churchill, although Churchill denied saying it because he respected Attlee’s service in the War Cabinet. Attlee’s modesty and quiet manner hid a great deal that has only come to light with historical reappraisal. In terms of the machinery of government, he was one of the most businesslike and effective of all the British prime ministers. Indeed he is widely praised by his successors, both Labour and Conservative.


----------



## Pages

My favourite: You are a ghost driving a meat covered skeleton, riding a rock which is hurtling through space: what do you have to be afraid of?
I don't know the author, if someone does, let me know and I'll apply the credit to the post


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘Every morning in Africa, a Gazelle wakes up. It knows it must run faster than the fastest lion or it will be killed. Every morning a Lion wakes up. It knows it must outrun the slowest Gazelle or it will starve to death. In earthly life it doesn’t matter whether you are a Lion or a Gazelle, when the Sun comes up, you’d better be running.’ Anon


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘Writing is a socially acceptable form of showing yourself naked in public.’ Paulo Coelho


----------



## Pluralized

"Well, I'll be dipped in shit."

 - Mom's boyfriend, circa '90


----------



## LeeC




----------



## GaryM

My Dads favorite that he left with me...

two things that can't be fixed once broken, your word and your reputation.  Think before you speak and act.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Oblivious Plunge

"Forget Jesus, the stars died so you may live." - Lawrence Krauss.

"Something can come from nothing, it is evident in people who argue for a notion that holds no substanial evidence." Me.


----------



## Tiashe

I learned that courage was not the absence of fear, but the triumph over it. The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who conquers that fear. ~Nelson Mandela


----------



## bobo




----------



## Dave Watson

Had a wee chuckle to myself writing this in my current WIP...

_Adonias nodded. "He asked me. Came to me personally and said, Adonias, I need you on this job, cause that shitbrained overseer of mine couldn't escort his own ass to an outhouse without a map and a team of Cree scouts."

_Another one I've had on my mind recently, from Mr King's _Dark Tower._ 

_"First come smiles, then lies. Last is gunfire." _


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘Diamonds are nothing more than chunks of coal that stuck to their jobs.’ Malcolm S. Forbes


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Sebald

"It's a mistreating of instruments to get feelings over." Mark E. Smith on rock n roll


----------



## bobo




----------



## Oblivious Plunge

Sebald said:


> "It's a mistreating of instruments to get feelings over." Mark E. Smith on rock n roll



The Fall!


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘It is the first time in your life that you can see over the crest of the mountain and down into the Valley below – you know, Death.’ Bill Maher on being over 50     If that was me looking down the crest, I’d ask myself: ‘So, what’s all the fuss about? There IS no death – only transformations into different life states. I look forward to when mine comes round.’ Aquarius


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘Learn from the past, work for the future, but make sure you live in the now.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## sas

Sebald said:


> "It's a mistreating of instruments to get feelings over." Mark E. Smith on rock n roll



I was the Rock & Roll generation. R & R was orgasmic. Perhaps the first music that was not shared with one's elders. Baaaaby !


----------



## Aquarius

‘A word to the wise isn’t necessary. Find some stupid ones who are in need of your advice.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo




----------



## sas

bobo said:


> View attachment 17649





Generally, parents.


----------



## bobo




----------



## kaufenpreis

‘In writing, as in life, there’ll always be that one person throwing  roses when everyone else is throwing tomatoes. Make that person the one  who matters.’ Anthony Beal


----------



## bobo

I'll like both tomatoes and roses - but they ought to be fresh :love_heart:


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you want to soar with the eagles, don’t hang out with ducks.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo

_If man could be crossed with the cat, it would improve man but deteriorate the cat  _-  Mark Twain


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## kaminoshiyo

An apology is an act, not a phrase.


----------



## bookmasta

"And those who were seen dancing were thought insane by those who could not hear the music." -Fredriek Nietzche


----------



## bobo

'Every Human Being have and should have some cracks
- it's through the cracks the light is let in'


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> 'Every human being with the passing of time develops some cracks; it's through these that the light gets in'



So true!


----------



## Aquarius

‘The worst thing in earthly life is not the fear of death, but a feeling of being alone in this world and not needed anywhere.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘My life’s experiences have taught me that, no matter what someone does to you, there is no need for the love in your heart to die. Love doesn’t just go away. Through the people who come into our lives we learn to love and when we are truly doing that – through thick and thin – the love or rather the ability to love remains with us.’ Aquarius


----------



## kaminoshiyo

Strength does not develop character. Character develops strength.


----------



## kaufenpreis

The man who smiles when things go wrong has thought of someone to blame it on. - Robert Bloch


----------



## bobo




----------



## escorial

Just took this in my fav bookshop


----------



## NeenaDiHope

"No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist." Oscar Wilde


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘I’m selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can’t handle me at my worst, you don’t deserve me at my best.’ Marilyn Monroe


----------



## NeenaDiHope

I never think at all when I write. Nobody can do two things at the same time and do them both well. Horace


----------



## JustRob

NeenaDiHope said:


> I never think at all when I write. Nobody can do two things at the same time and do them both well. Horace



Was that the Disney cartoon character, Horace Horsecollar? Ah, those old cartoons have such hidden depths of wisdom in them.


----------



## NeenaDiHope

LOL nope just plain ole Horace the poet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRob

NeenaDiHope said:


> LOL nope just plain ole Horace the poet.



Oh, was he a friend of Popeye the philosopher then, the chap who said "I am what I am and I know what I am ..." (I was never very good at Latin translation.)


----------



## NeenaDiHope

The very same!!! Good catch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escorial

I've finally moved out of my mother's house and now live with my dad....


----------



## LadyF

“It is very strange, this domination of our intellect by our digestive organs. We cannot work, we cannot think, unless our stomach wills so. It dictates to us our emotions, our passions. After eggs and bacon it says, "Work!" After beefsteak and porter, it says, "Sleep!" After a cup of tea (two spoonfuls for each cup, and don't let it stand for more than three minutes), it says to the brain, "Now rise, and show your strength. Be eloquent, and deep, and tender; see, with a clear eye, into Nature, and into life: spread your white wings of quivering thought, and soar, a god-like spirit, over the whirling world beneath you, up through long lanes of flaming stars to the gates of eternity!”


― Jerome K. Jerome, Three Men in a Boat


----------



## bobo




----------



## LadyF

"Those are my principles.
If you don't like them -
I have others..."

Groucho Marx


----------



## Aquarius

LadyF said:


> “It is very strange, this domination of our intellect by our digestive organs. We cannot work, we cannot think, unless our stomach wills so. It dictates to us our emotions, our passions. After eggs and bacon it says, "Work!" After beefsteak and porter, it says, "Sleep!" After a cup of tea (two spoonfuls for each cup, and don't let it stand for more than three minutes), it says to the brain, "Now rise, and show your strength. Be eloquent, and deep, and tender; see, with a clear eye, into Nature, and into life: spread your white wings of quivering thought, and soar, a god-like spirit, over the whirling world beneath you, up through long lanes of flaming stars to the gates of eternity!”
> 
> ― Jerome K. Jerome, Three Men in a Boat



Doesn't that set you wondering what kind of tea he used to drink?


​


----------



## Aquarius

‘I think it’s better to be unhappy alone than unhappy with someone.’ Marilyn Monroe


----------



## NeenaDiHope

"If love is a life raft and life is the sea, some will drown." -Neena DiHope


----------



## kaminoshiyo

Life is like an egg, not worth much if your not willing to take a crack at it.


----------



## bobo




----------



## NeenaDiHope

There are three rules for writing a novel. Unfortunately, no one knows what they are. -W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## bobo




----------



## LadyF

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way...

Dickens


----------



## bobo




----------



## kaminoshiyo

You can't write a hero...only a character.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Look after my heart, I have left it with you.’ Edward Cullen


----------



## JustRob

"Make our planet great again." (President Macron of France _speaking in English_)

That has to be a classic.


----------



## PunkyBarista

_'I think quotes are very dangerous things.'_ - Kate Bush


----------



## bobo




----------



## Winston

One Soviet general, looking at a map of the territory Russia had acquired on the Karelian Isthmus, is said to have remarked: 
"We have won just about enough ground to bury our dead”  
―    William R. Trotter,    A Frozen Hell: The Russo-Finnish Winter War of 1939-1940


----------



## Aquarius

‘Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC

“_There are three rules for writing a novel. Unfortunately, no one knows what they are._” ― W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## JustRob

"Literature is intercourse between writers and readers. Intercourse between writers is something else." (Me in a PM.)

P.S.
My apologies for any misunderstanding there. I believe the word that I was thinking of was _cooperation. _Yes, it must have been, mustn't it? Something like that anyway.


----------



## bobo

A course served to the reader, who _inter alia_  can digest or puke - but intercourse ??
May be wishful thinking


----------



## JustRob

bobo said:


> View attachment 18463



May be wishful thinking. It depends who wrote it.


----------



## SilverMoon

"I like a woman with a good head on her shoulders but prefer she have a neck" Woody Allen


----------



## bobo

JustRob said:


> May be wishful thinking. It depends who wrote it.


----------



## LeeC

"Great writers are forged in fire, with lesser writers fanning the flames."
[paraphrased from the War Doctor]


----------



## LeeC




----------



## JustRob

*"Show, don't ask."*

As I am prone to writing about the future, here I can legitimately quote something that I haven't actually written yet. Ponder that at your leisure. The words that I will write when I find a need for them are:

Don't ask the world what it wants to read but show it, or, as a writer might put that, "Show, don't ask."


----------



## bobo




----------



## LeeC

JustRob & bobo

Just popped in to post a writing quote, and noticed your, umm, comments about show and tell. Is that still the current dogma of the video nanny raised crowd? I've seen authors (like Terry D here) try to explain using either to advantage, but still it keeps cropping up. 

Anyway the much ignored quote I had to post is:




And, as long as I'm on a horse blinkers theme:





-----------

Oh. and bobo, sorry for duplicating your posted quote earlier. I'm getting addled and didn't remember where I saw it.


----------



## bobo

LeeC said:


> JustRob & bobo
> ... and noticed your, umm, comments about show and tell. Is that still the current dogma of the video nanny raised crowd? I've seen authors (like Terry D here) try to explain using either to advantage, but still it keeps c...
> ...
> 
> Oh. and bobo, sorry for duplicating your posted quote earlier. I'm getting addled and didn't remember where I saw it.



Hello amigo LeeC J
Don’t worry, we’re just making fun here J

Couldn’t dream of telling/showing anybody’s religion off :cocksure:
And I think that both JR and I have read enough great literature – at least according to our age – to know better than just show/tell :book:

You don’t need excusing for duplicating, we’re all here in an age where our memory pretty much is full, hence better  repeating instead of missing something, which is both good & fun


----------



## Aquarius

‘Life is like an onion. You peel it off one layer at a time and sometimes you weep.’ Carl Sandburg


----------



## jimgill

Writing is an extreme privilege but it's also a gift. It's a gift to yourself and it's a gift of giving a story to someone. Amy Tan


----------



## LeeC

"_Ordinary people have big TVs. Extraordinary people have big libraries._" ~ Robin S, Sharma

and I might add, that the libraries aren't for show ;-)


----------



## Aquarius

‘A man is not finished when he is defeated. He is finished when he quits.’ Richard M. Nixon


----------



## Aquarius

‘Shared laughter creates a bond of friendship. When people laugh together, they cease to be young and old, teacher and pupils, worker and boss. They become a group of human beings enjoying themselves.’ W. Lee Grant


----------



## Aquarius

‘The happiness of life is made up of many minute fractions, like the little, soon-forgotten charities of a kiss or smile, a kind look, a heart-felt compliment, and the countless infinitesimals of pleasurable and genial feeling.’ Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

_*The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth
*_





​ In St. Matthew 5:5 of the Jesus legend I  told you: ‘Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the Earth.’  This message to your world is as valid and true now, as it was when I  first gave it to you. Many of you, My human children, are among the meek  who are patiently and willingly beavering away in the background of  life working on your own healing process. Even if nobody in your world  has ever heard or seen them, every step of the way we, the Angels,  Masters, friends and helpers and I are observing, guiding and protecting  them and keeping them safe.

In spite of all that the only true meek ones your planet has ever known  were never human souls, but the small creatures of the Earth. Since time  immemorial, they have been her true inheritors, especially the worms  and insects that crawl about on her, and the microbes and bacteria that  are invisible to earthly eyes without a microscope. Pay your respects to  the essential work these labourers are doing for and with Mother Earth  and therefore also on your behalves. They do not expect anything in  return and demand nothing apart from being allowed to pursue the lives  they have been given without too much human interference. These  creatures are the great recyclers of the Earth who were there long  before any of you appeared on the scene. They will still be there and  continuing with their work long after every last one of you, my beloved  human children, has outgrown their need for spending further lifetimes  in physicality. 

Once more I remind you that there is no death. There is only one life  that is constantly pushing forwards and upwards in vast evolutionary  cycles. It will forever move you, your world and all worlds on to new  and higher levels of existence, bringing new learning and understanding  through fresh first hand experiences for every single one of you. Many  by now are realising the dreamlike quality of life in physicality. They  are right, it really is a dream and an illusion, but nonetheless it has  to be dealt with in the appropriate manner by each one of you. Your  earthly education can only be left behind when your thought and  behaviour patterns prove to Me that your time for doing so has come.

Each one of you has been placed on the Earth to eventually wake up to  the realisation that you yourselves are God. It was you who created the  earthly dream world and simultaneously you are the dreamer and the  dream. You and I are one. I dream My dreams and speak My sacred words  and prayers through you. Those who listen intently enough can join them  and consciously become one with Me. Humankind’s age-old yearning for a  peaceful world to come is a manifestation of My vision in you. Although  thus far it had to remain but a dream, now the time has come when hand  in hand with the Angels and Me you will be making this dream into a  reality. 

The wars of your world have been and still are My teaching aids to show  all of you the value of peace, so that when it finally comes you are  sure to cherish, value and support it with all your might. Having known  wars and all manner of other troubles and strife in the past, you will  then sing My praises for having found true and lasting peace, within and  without. From then onwards this is going to be your most treasured  possession. You will safeguard it and make sure that no-one and nothing  can ever disturb and upset it again. Unfortunately, this is the only way  I could teach you, my human children of the Earth, the value of peace.

You are experience. You are life itself and you are life experiencing  itself. Over the ages, through your prophets I told your world many  times that earthly life is but a dream. Yet, for a long time you could  not grasp that these words were trying to make it clear to you that in  truth you are always in Eternity. The deep inner understanding this  requires can only grow in human souls, each through their own first hand  experiences and learning from them. But now that you are at last waking  up to the realisation of your true nature, I beg of you not to delay  putting into practice whatever wisdom you find until you have reached  what you once used to think of as Eternity. Your work is on the earthly  plane. This is your school and here you must learn. 

Those who diligently pay attention to the education it can provide will  never fail and whatever may befall them, they cannot lose. There are no  losers in the whole of My Creation. As long as you learn willingly and  apply your whole being to making the Earth a better place for everybody,  you can be sure of counting among life’s winners. There is every reason  why you should trust Me implicitly because it always has been a vital  part of My great plan of life that good must prevail in the end. No  matter how dire things may sometimes look on the surface of life, good  will eventually triumph over every bit of evil that still exists in you  and your world. My light is My knowledge and wisdom, your power and  Mine. I share them with you to assist you with conquering every last  shred of darkness within and without. 

Rest assured that you, your true eternal Self, will never, never die –  it cannot die. As I rise into your conscious awareness and gradually  take over your whole being, you will discover that you yourself, each  one of you, are the resurrection. You are the life, the way and the  truth. Live it, take possession of it and endeavour to use whatever  comes your way for the highest good of all life, for you yourselves are  God and everything that is in your world and all worlds has been placed  into your care and ultimately is your responsibility. The people you  encounter in our earthly existence and also the things you require for  your stays there were never meant for you to cling onto like grim death.  Each one is a gift from Me. You borrow them for a certain predestined  period only. I expect you to return them to Me in at least as good  condition, ideally in an improved one, as you once received them. 

For as long as your race has populated My beautiful planet Earth, I have  allowed you free access to all lifeforms that share it with you. Now  that you are evolving into spiritual adulthood, your hearts and souls  are beginning to understand Mother Earth’s suffering and dilemmas. As a  result, the wise ones among you are now willing to take better care of  her and all life that is in her loving embrace. Having learnt from the  mistakes of the past, these pioneers and pathfinders for the dawning of  the Age of Aquarius are showing their love and respect to all of you by  acting in ever more responsible ways. By living simply and modestly,  they have left behind their role of one of Mother Earth treasures’  plunderers and are now playing the part of one of her guardians and  safe-keepers. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘You grow up the day you have your first good laugh about yourself.’ Ethel Barrymore


----------



## SilverMoon




----------



## Winston

"_It is not the strongest of the species that survive, nor the most intelligent, but those that are most responsive to change_."

Charles Darwin (or maybe not, but I still like it)


----------



## Grizzly

Why not be utterly changed into fire?

- mewithoutYou "The King Beetle on the Coconut Estate"


----------



## Aquarius

‘Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves, for they shall have endless fun.’ Anon.


----------



## LadyF

[h=1]“It is very strange, this domination of our intellect by our digestive organs. We cannot work, we cannot think, unless our stomach wills so. It dictates to us our emotions, our passions. After eggs and bacon it says, "Work!" After beefsteak and porter, it says, "Sleep!" After a cup of tea (two spoonfuls for each cup, and don't let it stand for more than three minutes), it says to the brain, "Now rise, and show your strength. Be eloquent, and deep, and tender; see, with a clear eye, into Nature, and into life: spread your white wings of quivering thought, and soar, a god-like spirit, over the whirling world beneath you, up through long lanes of flaming stars to the gates of eternity!”[/h]Jerome K Jerome - Three Men In A Boat


----------



## Anthony Clark

" Humour is the best camouflage"


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is not what you look at that matters, it’s what you see.’ Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Its author can be excused dishonesty on the grounds that before deceiving others he has taken great pains to deceive himself"

Peter Medawar reviewing 'The Phenomenon of Man'.  Ouch!!


----------



## Aquarius

‘Time is a great teacher. Unfortunately, it kills all its pupils.’ Anon.


----------



## bazz cargo

'Wh wh who are you?' The Who.


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you are quoting lyrics, 
"You should never hold a candle if you don't know where it's been, and the jackpot is in the handle of your average fruit machine"
Ian Dury and the Blockheads. 'Billericay Dickie'


----------



## Tella

"Her hatred of Nagao was as insignificant as a fart in a windstorm." The Ring Novel


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Reason should be destroyed in all Christians"
"Reason is the greatest enemy that faith has"

Both from Martin Luther.


----------



## Winston

_"You people are so un-hip, it's a wonder how you keep your trousers up!"
_
Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> "Reason should be destroyed in all Christians"
> "Reason is the greatest enemy that faith has"
> 
> Both from Martin Luther.



You can't blame Martin Luther for these quotes. They represented the main theme of the blind belief that was required from us during the Piscean Age. 

But he also wrote: ‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today.'


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> You can't blame Martin Luther for these quotes. They represented the main theme of the blind belief that was required from us during the Piscean Age.
> 
> But he also wrote: ‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today.'



I didn't ascribe blame, I only quoted. I agree, blind faith and the rejection of reason were basic to the early Christian church, even the liberal side of it he represented. I don't understand why the other quote should be prefaced by 'But', blind faith in eternal salvation and allthe rest, and provision for the future seem quite compatible.


----------



## Aquarius

Good point about the 'but'. Thank you for drawing my attention to it.


----------



## bobo

Aquarius said:


> You can't blame Martin Luther for these quotes. They represented the main theme of the blind belief that was required from us during the Piscean Age.
> 
> But he also wrote: ‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today.'





Olly Buckle said:


> I didn't ascribe blame, I only quoted. I agree, blind faith and the rejection of reason were basic to the early Christian church, even the liberal side of it he represented. I don't understand why the other quote should be prefaced by 'But', blind faith in eternal salvation and allthe rest, and provision for the future seem quite compatible.





Aquarius said:


> Good point about the 'but'. Thank you for drawing my attention to it.



As I underrstand your post, Aquarius - you say that may be one cannot BLAME Luther for the quotes, but you don't doubt he could have said so - right ??
So, to counterbalance those two assertions -  which some will perceive as negatives - you come up with the positive statement with planting of an apple tree - which makes the 'but' perfectly correct  
Do you understand now, Olly ??


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> As I understand your post, Aquarius - you say that may be one cannot BLAME Luther for the quotes, but you don't doubt he could have said so - right ??
> 
> So, to counterbalance those two assertions -  which some will perceive as negatives - you come up with the positive statement with planting of an apple tree - which makes the 'but' perfectly correct
> 
> Do you understand now, Olly ??



Thank you, Bobo. Yes, that's what I originally had in mind.


----------



## Aquarius

Martin Luther also said: ‘Study the animal world and you will understand human behaviour much better.’


----------



## bobo

Yeah - that's evident, at least for some, after the recent discussion on the 'how to attract women' thread :glee:


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> Yeah - that's evident, at least for some, after the recent discussion on the 'how to attract women' thread :glee:



Never looked at that thread. Sounds like I may have missed something.


----------



## bobo

Aquarius said:


> Never looked at that thread. Sounds like I may have missed something.



Mn..yeah - it didn't really attract me !! :-°


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> Mn..yeah - it didn't really attract me !! :-°



Well, in that case I won't bother. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Nellie




----------



## escorial

the rich see what they want to and the poor see everything


----------



## urbandekay

I went to the woods to live deliberately, to suck the very marrow from life and not when it came to die, discover I had not lived at all. 


Apologies to H. D. Thoreau if my memory serves him badly.

Ok, here's the correct version, if correct version there be.

*“I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived"

*As you can see my memory is far from perfect but in fairness, the middle 2 clauses are often omitted.


----------



## Aquarius

‘If worms had guns, birds wouldn’t mess with them.’ Anon.


----------



## urbandekay

Bluesman said:


> As one soeth so shall one reapeth ..... i quote this little gem alot. Not sure who said it ?



Biblical in origin Galatians 6
Whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap (KJV)


----------



## urbandekay

From the cynical sayings  of Urbandekay:

The hand that rocks the cradle, wrecks the world.

If you enemy comes armed, greet him likewise
If comes unarmed, greet him likewise
But if he comes bearing gifts, lock your doors and throw rocks a him


----------



## urbandekay

Never take you preaching from one who works only with their mouth (Sorry can't remember who said this, might have been me, might be Kirkergaard


----------



## urbandekay

In the long run, we're all dead. (Keynes?????)

Yes, it was indeed Keynes and the quote is correct


----------



## bobo

Monsieur urbandekay, you're not used to consult your sources before writing ??
Quotes, mean word for word from a named source - then one can use those inclusion signs " -  first and last.

Statements as: "I think I remember something like ..... - maybe it was from" - don't do it.
It's not a quote - only an attempt to show you think you know something, without really knowing what it is 
Capice ??


----------



## urbandekay

bobo said:


> Monsieur urbandekay, you're not used to consult your sources before writing ??
> Quotes, mean word for word from a named source - then one can use those inclusion signs " - first and last.
> 
> Statements as: "I think I remember something like ..... - maybe it was from" - don't do it.
> It's not a quote - only an attempt to show you think you know something, without really knowing what it is
> Capice ??



As Aristotle said, "We must not look for the same degree of accuracy in all subjects."


----------



## SilverMoon




----------



## Nellie

SilverMoon said:


>



:-k  Reminds me of our so-called leader.


----------



## Sebald

Nellie said:


> :-k  Reminds me of our so-called leader.


Pip, when you've finished with that copy of 'To Kill a Mockingbird'...


----------



## Nellie




----------



## Bloggsworth

The delightful Dorothy Parker, purveyor of the best book review ever:

"This book should not be set aside lightly, it should be thrown with great force."


----------



## JustRob

When people want only bullet points I am tempted to ask what calibre.

Tomorrow I will be able to quote this legitimately as I only wrote it here today for the first time ever, but then it will be a pointless post and I will have to post it elsewhere. Conformance is so onerous for a pedant.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Observation and perception are two different things. The observing eye is stronger and the perceiving one is weaker,' thinks Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## Bloggsworth

Another one from the sainted Dorothy of Katherine Hepburn's performance on the Broadway stage: "_She ran the whole gamut of emotions from A to B_."


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Aquarius

‘I’m normally not a praying man, but if you’re up there, please save me, Superman.’ Homer Simpson


----------



## Winston

"I'm finna take shots and make a mark
Not just take shots of Maker's Mark
That's how they make us marks
We gotta try see the whole system break apart"

_Boots Riley

_Ah, to be young again.  Now I'm just some drinking the Makers Mark.  May as well be Kool Aid.


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you expect nothing but perfection, that’s exactly what you’ll get – nothing.’ Anon.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘While proclaiming love and peace with your lips, take care you also feel them in your heart.’ Francis of Assisi


----------



## bobo




----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

‘There is only one happiness in life and that is to love and be loved.’ George Sand


----------



## escorial

U don't get it until u Liv it


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> U don't get it until u Liv it



Wow, the dust mouse just crawled out from under the bed … still alive after an attack from a nuclear microwave 
Hope he showered before speaking to anybody :raindeer:


----------



## Aquarius

‘Nature never betrays a heart that loves her.’ Anon.


----------



## Jack Dammit

Bernays was Freud's nephew. Propaganda is genetically linked to psychopathology.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Life is a collaboration
A happy life is a happy collaboration
D.G.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

'If you are going through hell, keep going.' Winston Churchill


----------



## kaufenpreis

‘You don't have a soul. You are a Soul. You have a body.’ C. S. Lewis


----------



## Aquarius

‘Have faith in yourself. Going through life without it is difficult.’ Anon.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Say whatcha mean 
mean whatcha say

Will Sonnett


----------



## Aquarius

‘Courage doesn’t always roar. Sometimes it is the small voice at the end of the day that says: ‘I will try again tomorrow.’’ Mary Anne Radmacher


----------



## MPhillip

Practice religion freely, freedom religiously, and always stand up for those who can't.

-Me, 2014


----------



## Aquarius

‘Only a few find the way; some don’t recognize it when they do; some don’t ever want to.’ The Cheshire Cat, American McGee’s Alice


----------



## TuesdayEve

An eye for an eye only ends up 
making the whole world blind

...be the change you want to see in the world


Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Winston

After the Soviet victory at Kursk, at the conference in Tehran...  

_Winston Churchill:_  "With these victories, I am sure that God is with us."
_Joseph Stalin: _ "The Devil is with me.  He is a good Communist."


----------



## Aquarius

‘Sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together.’ Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Aquarius

‘Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.’ Dr. Seuss


----------



## Bloggsworth

The long, lanky and gawky footballer, Peter Crouch, was once asked what he would be were he not a footballer, his reply "A virgin..."


----------



## escorial

If I knew I was going to live this long I would have took more care of myself..k.dod


----------



## Aquarius

‘Sometimes good things have to fall apart so that better things can come together.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC

"_I would feel more optimistic about a bright future for man if he spent less time proving that he can outwit Nature and more time tasting her sweetness and respecting her seniority._"  ~  E. B. White


----------



## LeeC

“_What we are doing to the forests of the world is but a mirror reflection of what we are doing to ourselves and to one another._” ~ Chris Maser


----------



## LeeC

“_Though his health and family had been broken in the process, he'd found his purpose in life — to share the ancient key discovered anew in the garden: if we feed the earth, it will feed us._
_I see that is the secret, too, to living. Though the earth demands its sacrifices, spring will always return._” ~ Melissa Coleman


----------



## LeeC

“_One of the penalties of an ecological education is that one lives alone in a world of wounds. Much of the damage inflicted on land is quite invisible to laymen. An ecologist must either harden his shell and make believe that the consequences of science are none of his business, or he must be the doctor who sees the marks of death in a community that believes itself well and does not want to be told otherwise._”  ~  Aldo Leopold, A Sand County Almanac


----------



## LeeC

"_Everything is connected. The wing of the corn beetle affects the direction of the wind, the way the sand drifts, the way the light reflects into the eye of man beholding his reality. All is part of totality, and in this totality man finds his hozro, his way of walking in harmony, with beauty all around him._" 
~ Tony Hillerman, The Ghostway


----------



## LeeC

“_Ability to see the cultural value of wilderness boils down, in the last analysis, to a question of intellectual humility. The shallow-minded modern who has lost his rootage in the land assumes that he has already discovered what is important; it is such who prate of empires, political or economic, that will last a thousand years. It is only the scholar who appreciates that all history consists of successive excursions from a single starting-point, to which man returns again and again to organize yet another search for a durable scale of values. It is only the scholar who understands why the raw wilderness gives definition and meaning to the human enterprise._” ~ Aldo Leopold


----------



## LeeC

"_Ultimate hubris is trashing our little blue canoe._
_ Fundamental insecurity is turning a blind eye._"
 ~ L. G. Cullens


"_Life is a journey of adventure and understanding, traveled along the slippery slope of self gratification._" ~ L. G. Cullens


----------



## bobo

Seven posts in a row ???
It seems LeeC read a book


----------



## Olly Buckle

bobo said:


> Seven posts in a row ???
> It seems LeeC read a book



'Less is more', Anon


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> Seven posts in a row ???
> It seems LeeC read a book



And thank you, LeeC, for sharing every one of them with us!


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing The Earth






*_​ Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## LeeC

bobo said:


> Seven posts in a row ???
> It seems LeeC read a book


You should try it sometime 

Actually, I'm in the middle of several books at the moment, and there are many more I'd like to get to. All while I'm trying to get somewhere with my own writing and illustrating. I liked Kevin's remark about reading being dead, to me a case of humanity retreating further into the denseness of the artificial human bubble.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> 'Less is more', Anon



But not in this case.


----------



## escorial

the more I learn about animals the more I learn about people....young animal handler In the life of a zoo on the tv

i've known him for forty five years...handler talking about a monkey


----------



## Aquarius

Animals reveal to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in ourselves, but nonetheless form the core of our true inner self. The structure and organisation of their societies, as well as their behaviour patterns can tell us a great deal about the instinctive reactions of our lower earthly animal nature. It is possible to sense through our relationships with animals how we can recover that which is true within us. Through this a better understanding of the spiritual direction of our own life can be found. Most importantly, animals teach us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving itself is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates out and encompasses an ever larger circle of others. 

Animals share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite us to do the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our contact with them we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our individuality and the notion that human beings are all different from each other. They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected between the mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover new frontiers of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak to us in human languages, they can and do communicate with us in ways that do not require words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and can get in the way of understanding.

To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I believe that the evolutionary level of any person and nation, as well as of our whole world, reveals itself in the way we treat our animals, not merely those we keep as beloved pets, like cats, dogs and horses, but all of them – loving them sufficiently to refuse eating them. 

From ‘Animal Teachers’
 
 


* * *
​


----------



## ismith

_Somehow, the sound of a shotgun tends to cheer one up.   Robert Ruark



_


----------



## Aquarius

‘Don’t think of cost. Think of value.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The thought counts, but the gift counts more. 

I was sure someone must have said it, maybe it was me, google doesn't seem  to know. Seems to be true for some


----------



## The Green Shield

As a history buff, I always stress not judging people of the bygone times with the morals and morality we have today. Here I am reading one of the non-fiction books about Colonial America, written by a woman from 1896, and this is what she had to say in discussing corporal punishment:




“...I trust any chance reader a century hence—if such reader there be—may in turn be not too harsh in judgment on an age that had to form powerful societies and associations to prevent cruelty—not to hardened and vicious criminals—but to faithful animals and innocent children.”




Yes, to us, the idea of physically beating a criminal senseless is horrid, and rightfully so. To them, however, growing up in a much more harsher world, this was what it took to ensure their societies could grow and get stronger. It’s a nasty business, but when researching history, it pays to remember that these were a wholly different time.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> The thought counts, but the gift counts more.



'The thought counts, but the positive action that follows it is worth more.' Aquarius


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> “...I trust any chance reader a century hence—if such reader there be—may in turn be not too harsh in judgment on an age that had to form powerful societies and associations to prevent cruelty—not to hardened and vicious criminals—but to faithful animals and innocent children.”



It is sometimes remarked in this country that there is a *Royal* Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals; but there is merely a *National* Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children. A matter of priorities I guess.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Sometimes you need to distance yourself to see things clearly.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

Friend of Albert Camus... nobody realizes that some people make Herculean efforts just to be normal


----------



## Aquarius

‘Many in our world buy things they don’t need with money they don’t have, to impress people they don’t know. And through this they create lots of problems for themselves that could so easily be avoided.’ Anon.


----------



## TuesdayEve

“Ah, what the hell...”

Said by many


----------



## Aquarius

Unfortunately!


----------



## Winston

"Happiness is the feeling that power is growing, and resistance is overcome."
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## escorial

I've been poor and rich but rich is better...Bernard Manning


----------



## Aquarius

‘No matter how many mistakes we make or how slow we progress on our pathway of becoming a better person, we are still ahead of those who are not even trying.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘If someone wants to be a part of your life, they will make an obvious effort to do so. Think twice before you reserve a space in your heart for those who don’t do this and therefore have no intention to stay.’ Anon.


----------



## Birb

*Light thinks it travels faster than anything but it is wrong. No matter how fast light travels, it finds the darkness has always got there first, and is waiting for it. -*Terry Pratchett


----------



## Olly Buckle

"we shall cheerfully acquiesce in any expedient which deprives the multitude of th dangerous ... power of giving themselves a master."

Gibbon, commenting on the hereditary Monarchy.


----------



## Dave Watson

Couple of lines from my current WIP that raised a smile. 


"Son, I don't give a hard f*** in a gentle breeze what you got. We don't serve no bare ass savages in Milts!"


Bradley may have been wetter behind the ears than a grizzly in salmon season, but he was no dummy.


----------



## Aquarius

Birb said:


> *Light thinks it travels faster than anything but it is wrong. No matter how fast light travels, it finds the darkness has always got there first, and is waiting for it. -*Terry Pratchett



'Light is by no means what travels fastest in the whole of Creation. It is thought. The moment we think of something, we are instantly there - even if it is millions of light-years away from us.' Aquarius


----------



## sas

Dave Watson said:


> Couple of lines from my current WIP that raised a smile.
> 
> 
> "Son, I don't give a hard f*** in a gentle breeze what you got. We don't serve no bare ass savages in Milts!"
> 
> 
> Bradley may have been wetter behind the ears than a grizzly in salmon season, but he was no dummy.




I really don't know why I'm compelled to workshop everything:

"Son, I don't give a hard f*** in a stiff breeze what you got." 

I appologize. Sas


----------



## Dave Watson

No need to apologize Sas. Critiques and suggestions always welcome. I actually had "stiff breeze" to start with as it's the recognizable phrase, but I changed it as I liked the contrast between "hard" and "gentle", plus it just made me laugh more for some reason!


----------



## Aquarius

‘Experiencing sadness and anger can make you feel more creative, and with the help of being creative it is possible to get beyond pain and negativity.’ Yoko Ono


----------



## sas

Well, guess there's something about "gentle" that is off, for me. Not the meaning, but the cadence.  Yes, I know this isn't poetry, but memorable lines usually have something that sets it apart from prose. How about this?

"Son, I don't give a hard f*** in a weak breeze."

ok. I'll stop. Smiles.


----------



## HorseDragon

_Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away._ ~ Philip K Dick
 - coupled with -
_Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one._ ~ Albert Einstein


----------



## Aquarius

HorseDragon said:


> _Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away._ ~ Philip K Dick
> - coupled with -
> _Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one._ ~ Albert Einstein



'That which many in earthly life to this day think of as reality, when viewed from the perspective of its spiritual background, reveals itself as a passing experience and an illusion.' Aquarius


----------



## Birb

Honestly, This thread is going to become my life. I like going online and looking for quotes like these. They really make you think.

TO continue the theme of reality

The unreal is more powerful than the real. Because nothing is as perfect as you can imagine it. Because it's only intangibles, ideas, concepts, beliefs, fantasies that last. Stone crumbles. Wood rots. People, well, they die.
CHUCK PALAHNIUK, _Choke


_​I like this one. It really embodies one of the reasons I like writing.


----------



## Aquarius

Birb said:


> The unreal is more powerful than the real. Because nothing is as perfect as you can imagine it. Because it's only intangibles, ideas, concepts, beliefs, fantasies that last. Stone crumbles. Wood rots. People, well, they die.



'Ah yes, in earthly life people die, but their spirit and soul move on into the world that appears to be intangible in our present existence. And that is the true and eternal reality of all lifeforms, including humankind's.' Aquarius


----------



## LeeC

"_There is no difference between people who don't read and those who cannot read._" - Unknown


----------



## Aquarius

‘We fear violence less than our own feelings. Personal, private, solitary pain is more terrifying than what anyone else can inflict upon us.’ Jim Morrison


----------



## escorial

Maybe the world can live without religion but not myth...reporter on radio talking about star wars


----------



## escorial

A British reporter asked mrs de gaulles wife what she looked forward to after leaving office..she replied..a penis and de gaulles  heard her reply and said she means happiness


----------



## Aquarius

‘True love is like a ghost that everyone talks about and few have seen.’ Francois de La Rochefoucauld


----------



## TuesdayEve

You’re always teaching something to someone, somewhere. 
D.G.


----------



## HorseDragon

_My guard stood hard when abstract threats
Too noble to neglect
Deceived me into thinking
I had something to protect
Good and bad, I define these terms
Quite clear, no doubt, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now._

~ _My Back Pages_, *Bob Dylan*


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> ‘True love is like a ghost that everyone talks about and few have seen.’ Francois de La Rochefoucauld



We're u listening to radio4 with gore Vidal in the shrinks chair...I ask because that was we're I heard the a penis story an he talked of the quote you wrote as well..just wondered...


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> We're u listening to radio4 with gore Vidal in the shrinks chair...I ask because that was we're I heard the a penis story an he talked of the quote you wrote as well..just wondered...



No, I did not listen to the Gore Vidal program. The Rochefoucauld quote was taken from my personal collection, which has come into being in the course of many years.


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> You’re always teaching something to someone, somewhere.
> D.G.



Dear TuesdayEve,

When someone posts a golden nugget of truth somewhere, for example on this thread, and my inner guidance says: ‘This is true!’, I am happy to accept it as part of my truth. Sharing the things we find along the pathway of our present lifetime to this day is the idea that once brought this thread into being. I love learning and a day without having done so at least a little bit feels like a wasted one to me. Each time I come across something that speaks to me, I like nothing better than sharing it with others in the hope that they may also gain something from it.   

I believe that for every human being, without exception, the Earth is a place of learning that starts with nursery classes and ends with a Master’s degree. It is a place in which everybody simultaneously plays the role of teacher and pupil. Whenever one of us discovers something that helps human spiritual development move forwards, if only the tiniest bit, it is meant to be shared with others, so that those who are ready to receive it can benefit from it, too.   
With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Whenever one ... discovers something ... it is ... to be shared with others, so that those ... can benefit from it ..."
Aquarius

Quotes should be short and sharp, so I edited it down, hope you don't mind   (and I know, 'those' should really become 'they'.)

Great sentiment.


----------



## Aquarius

As you example shows, everybody has their own style of presenting things. And that's just one of the many things that makes our world such an interesting place, don't you think?


----------



## TuesdayEve

Aquarius, I agree with you and that’s how I’ve lived my life too.
I used to compare myself to an S pipe...stuff comes in...swirls around...some
passes right through...some settles for awhile then moves on making room 
for more. Don’t ask what I compare myself to now, I’ll let you know when I
figure it out.


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Aquarius, I agree with you and that’s how I’ve lived my life too. I used to compare myself to an S pipe...stuff comes in...swirls round...some passes right through...some settles for awhile then moves on making room for more. Don’t ask what I compare myself to now, I’ll let you know when I figure it out.



That's a very fine description of humankind’s earthly existence in general. 

Thank you for sharing your insight into it with us. ​
With love – Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC

“_It does not take many words to tell the truth._” - Sitting Bull


----------



## Aquarius

‘Healing takes courage, and that is something we all have, even though we usually have to do some digging within to unearth it.’ Tori Amos


----------



## Aquarius

‘Our value does not decrease because of someone’s inability to see your worth.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> ‘Our value does not decrease because of someone’s inability to see your worth.’ Anon.


I liked it and it has a ring of truth, but it instantly made me wonder about the converse; our value does not increase because of somebody's inability to see they are paying too much.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Sometimes you can only go as fast 
as the guy in front of you.
D.G.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Until we take charge of our attitudes, thinking and behaviour patterns, they are in control of us and our life and will continue to run it for us.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC

A little poetry for the new year 

“Men say they know many things;
But lo! they have taken wings, —
The arts and sciences,
And a thousand appliances;
The wind that blows
Is all that any body knows” 
  ~  Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Aquarius

‘Every day and every hour is a new beginning. It makes no difference whether we failed or succeeded in the past. To get things as right as we can in the present and future, and to love our life and everything that is in it to the best of our ability, is all that’s required from us. It’s not where we have been that counts, but what we are doing now and where we are going to.’ Anon.


----------



## Jan

It's my own quote & yes I am a bit egocentrical but I hope you can let me slide...

"I do what I can and at the end of the day that's all I can really do..."

This is my life motto now.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The ability to bring happiness to others, regardless of one’s own problems, is a gift the Universe freely puts into everybody’s own hands. It costs nothing and brings much joy to both giver and taker. All we have to do is take possession of it and use it whenever possible.’ Anon.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Quote from an anime (Basilisk) that I found somewhat poignant:

"Meeting is only the beginning of goodbye."


----------



## Aquarius

‘Shared grief is sorrow halved and sharing happiness doubles it.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> ‘Shared grief is sorrow halved and sharing happiness doubles it.’ Anon.



I would take issue with this, sharing my happiness does not double my sorrow


----------



## Aquarius

No, Olly. It surely wouldn't!


----------



## Aquarius

‘To help you realise how truly rich you are, take a moment and count everything in your life that money can’t buy.’ Anon


----------



## ned

Spacetime tells matter how to move; matter tells spacetime how to curve. 

[h=1]John Archibald Wheeler[/h]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Whistle while you work.

Walt Mofak'n Disney.


----------



## Aquarius

‘We make a living by what we get and make a life by what we give.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘I am not what happened to me, I am what I choose to become.’ C.G. Jung


----------



## dale




----------



## Aquarius

‘The Universe promises us a safe landing but not a calm passage.’ Anon.


----------



## topcol

'Tis better to have loved and  lost than never to have loved at all. Tennyson, In Memoriam

"Too many cooks spoil the broth" but "Many hands make light work"

"Look before you leap" but "He who hesitates is lost"


----------



## Aquarius

‘If the Universe brings us to something, it will also take us through it.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

Is that take out or eat in.. I'll take in thanks


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Is that take out or eat in.. I'll take in thanks



Sorry, I don't understand the question? Which quote does it relate to?


----------



## Aquarius

‘The Universe gives every bird it’s food, but it does not throw the food into its nest. Each bird has to go and search for it.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

KFC...


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> KFC...



It reminds me of one of Harry Belafonte's songs. In one of its lines it said: 'It was clear as mud, but it covered the ground . . .'


----------



## escorial

My fav line from a song

Imagine there's no heaven


----------



## Aquarius

That's my favourite song, too!

_*Imagine*_

_*





*_
_Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon
​

The  way I understand this life is that    every human soul is a  receiver/transmitter station designed to bring    the illumination and  inspiration from the Highest levels of life into    the Earth’s  environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication    through which the  ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God,    are constantly  flowing into us and our world. Potentially, we are  all   its channels.  Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it  provided   our world with a  truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and  Earth in   the Aquarian Age.

Born on the 9th October 1940, John     Lennon was a Sun Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share     John’s vision that in the New Age all religions will go from our world     because there no longer will be any need for them. Considering how  much    misery and suffering they have brought into our world and still  are    doing to this day, there is every reason to rejoice.​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’


* * *​

​


----------



## escorial

Yoko got her name on the credits...so needy to be known that one


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Yoko got her name on the credits...so needy to be known that one


She is not alone in that, there are a fair few who visit here with the aim of spreading their name. At least she knew class when she came across  it


----------



## topcol

One of my favourite quotations is the final couplet from Rudyard Kipling's poem _In The Neolithic Age_ which is a jocular commentary on artistic criticism:
_"There are nine and sixty ways of constructing tribal lays,
__And—every—single—one—of—them—is—right!"

_


----------



## Aquarius

‘For handling ourselves we need to use our head, but for handling others it’s better to let our heart guide us.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Yoko got her name on the credits...so needy to be known that one



Thank you for drawing my attention to it. It's the first time I heard about it. The following is an extract from 'The Guardian' 17th June 2017: 

In a BBC interview with the couple in 1980, Lennon explains that his  failure to credit Ono was due to his being “macho”: “[Imagine] should be  credited as a Lennon-Ono song because a lot of it – the lyric and the  concept – came from Yoko. But those days I was a bit more selfish, a bit  more macho, and I sort of omitted to mention her contribution. But it  was right out of Grapefruit, her book.” In a tone that suggests he was  embarrassed at his earlier sexism, he says: “If it had been a male, you  know – Harry Nilsson’s Old Dirt Road, it’s ‘Lennon-Nilsson’. But when we  did [Imagine] I just put ‘Lennon’ because, you know, she’s just the  wife and you don’t put her name on, right?”

Reading the above, it seems good and right that Yoko's name should be added to the song-writing credits 46 years after the song first appeared.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Until we take charge of our attitudes, thinking and behaviour patterns, they are in control of us and our life and cannot do anything but run it for us.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

Makes me wonder if Lennon just used Yoko to write lyrics


----------



## LeeC




----------



## RhythmOvPain

Christopher Hitchens:

"Owners of dogs will have noticed that, if you provide them with food and water and shelter and affection, they will think you are god. Whereas owners of cats are compelled to realize that, if you provide them with food and water and shelter and affection, they draw the conclusion that they are gods."


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> She is not alone in that, there are a fair few who visit here with the aim of spreading their name. At least she knew class when she came across  it


Did you get her in the sack in the 60' s an inspired her in the bag stuff...


----------



## HonourShockz

“Eleanor was right. She never looked nice. She looked like art, and art wasn't supposed to look nice; it was supposed to make you feel something.” - Park from Rainbow Rowells "Eleanor and Park"

​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Jeff Lynne:

"Though you ride on the wheels of tomorrow / You still wander the fields of your sorrow"

21st Century Man (Time, 1980).


----------



## Aquarius

‘Good friends are like stars. Even when we don’t see them, there’s no doubt in our mind that they will always be there for us.’ Anon.


----------



## LeeC

"Diapers and politicians should be changed often, both for the same reason."  ~ ?


----------



## escorial

Are they your words LC....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Was it e e cummings said, 'A politician is an arse upon which everybody but a man has sat'


----------



## Aquarius

A birth certificate shows that we were born.
  A death certificate shows that we died.
  Pictures show that we lived.
  But only the footprints in the hearts of those we leave behind
  Prove that we conducted our lives true to our real nature,
  Which is love.
  Many people walk in and out of our lives,
  But only true friends leave theirs in our hearts.

Anon.​


----------



## escorial

And now for black Jesus..."I rode into town on an ass...your Mama's ass"......family guy


----------



## TuesdayEve

When in doubt, just ask.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Even when we think we can give no more, when someone is in need, our Highest Self provides us with the inner strength to reach out for them. That’s why it is possible to keep going long after we think we can’t.’ Anon.


----------



## sas

TuesdayEve said:


> When in doubt, just ask.



Tuesday,

Your quote is close to something I have said to my family for decades. I used it when asked for advice, last week:

"If in doubt, don't."

I've lived successfully by following it.


----------



## andrewclunn

"A ship in harbor is safe, but that is not what ships are built for."
- Grace Hopper


----------



## SilverMoon

_Some of my wackado quotes from my "Malapropisms Thread" _

"She began to compost a poem in the middle of the night."

“I fully indented to be an example of success but failed "

"Forgot to wear my sun glasses yesterday while watching the Solace Eclipse"

_And then there's..._

"There was a catatonic response, which was met with a cataclysmic silence". _Olly Buckle

_"When I hit my head I thought I might have had a conclusion." _Midnightpoet

_I went to the coffee house this morning and heard the lady in front of me order _"__decapitated coffee__"__ Nellie_




https://www.writingforums.com/threads/174046-Malapropisms!-Write-a-sentence​


----------



## midnightpoet

Oh wow, my 15 minutes of fame.  I'm ready for my close-up. :lol:


----------



## Aquarius

It takes a long time to become the person we would like to be, but take heart that happens to everybody. But, when we look back from where we are now, we may be able to recognise that the people who treated us badly were in truth our best teachers, because they taught us how we do not want to be. For that let’s give thanks to the great wisdom of the Universe for placing them in our life.’ Anon.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"Be great; inspire greatness; become greater."

ROP - just now.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Our lives can be changed in a matter of hours by people we may not even know.’ Anon.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Who can we save today...
Unknown Doctor


----------



## Aquarius

‘Credentials on the wall never made anyone into a good human being.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

you can be fit but not healthy...guy in the gym


----------



## TuesdayEve

“Enough talking start scratching!”

Maddee, Golden Lab


----------



## Aquarius

‘Alas, the folks we care about most in life always seem to be taken from us far too soon.’ Anon.


----------



## smith.jr

It's not a quote,but...
_Time has gone so swiftly_
_years went rushing past .._
_My Son you have matured_
_and grown up so very fast._
_Let me take time out to to say_
_just how much you mean .._
_I’m thankful for every moment_
_and each day that we have seen._
_Lets always make a special time_
_and always keep in touch .._
_My Son you are the very best_
_and I love you so much.
(were taken from http://quotespill.com/i-love-my-son-poems/)

_


----------



## Aquarius

‘The happiest people don’t necessarily have the best of everything. Its just that they are content because they know how to make the most of everything the Universe bestows upon them at any given moment.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Heroes are people who do what their inner guidance tells them is right, even though it may not be right for anyone else.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Micheal Faraday"

Sir Humphrey Davey when asked 'what was his greatest discovery?'


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"Come up with your own words of wisdom or stfu."

Me to people who quote EVERYTHING they base their arguments on.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Life sometimes holds some pleasant surprises, for example when the people we expect to kick us when we are down are the ones that help us get up again.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘When someone feels angry, it’s their good right to be angry. But that doesn’t give them the right to be cruel.’ Anon.


----------



## wkiraly

"Only the curious have something to find"

--New-grass band "Nickel Creek" in the song "This Side"


----------



## Aquarius

‘In case of disputes never forget that two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally different ways.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

Hell is other people...sarte


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Hell is other people...Sartre



And what we frequently make for ourselves and those around us.


----------



## escorial

Have you been to hell


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Have you been to hell



I most certainly have - to hell and back, several times. How about you?


----------



## Aquarius

‘Maturity has more to do with what types of experiences we have had and what we have learned from them and far less with how old we are.’ Anon.


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> I most certainly have - to hell and back, several times. How about you?




why do you return....

last night watching gladiator on telly...someone once said death smiles at everyone and all you can do is smile back.....


----------



## Aquarius

Heaven and hell to me are not places anyone goes to; they are states and frames of mind that belong to earthly life. It's what we are so good at creating for ourselves and others, for as long as we are unaware of the higher purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and the presence of the Universal laws, especially the law of Karma, how they are constantly affecting us and our lives.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> . . . death smiles at everyone and all you can do is smile back.....



We can afford to smile quite heartily once we are aware of the processes of life. This means we know that the death of our physical body is but the end of our earthly existence for one lifetime, and that simultaneously it is a new beginning on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds from each other.


----------



## escorial

why do you let your mind take you to hell


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> why do you let your mind take you to hell



Taking us into a hellish state of mind that's what our earthly minds are particularly good at. But we have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that we may learn how to take charge of our minds and training them, through perceiving the good in everybody and everything, to think positive, good and beautiful thoughts that create a new reality for us - in exchange for negative and dark thoughts that have the power of luring human beings ever deeper into the abyss of depression.


----------



## escorial

you go there because you want to...


----------



## Olly Buckle

A reporter phoned Bette Davis and told her Joan Crawford was dead:-

"I was told only to speak good of the dead, so Joan Crawford is dead....good!"


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> you go there because you want to...



I imagine you mean the abyss of depression. Does anyone REALLY want to go there?


----------



## escorial

do you go to hell because you can with your mind


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is your mind that takes you somewhere, your mind is part of you. You go with yourself, you do what you want to, by definition, you are the only person involved. The reasons for wanting to do it can be involved, they are more interesting than the behaviour. The behaviour is often a loop, the reasons can sometimes guide one to  alternative behaviours that do the necessary without being so unpleasant to live through.
So yes esc, you do it because you can, but you usually don't have to, it just seems like a good idea at the time.


----------



## escorial

i was interested in aqua's being able to separate her mind from body an live in two dimensions....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> do you go to hell because you can with your mind



It's usually not by choice that we go into the hell our earthly mind has prepared for us - or rather we in our ignorance have prepared for ourselves. But it has to be our own choice and willingness to work our way out of it; no-one can do this for us, no matter how well meaning they are.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;ALX-L4Isgig]https://youtu.be/ALX-L4Isgig[/video]

That joke about the priest is all that.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> It's usually not by choice that we go into the hell our earthly mind has prepared for us - or rather we in our ignorance have prepared for ourselves. But it has to be our own choice and willingness to work our way out of it; no-one can do this for us, no matter how well meaning they are.


I have to disagree with you, so long as you mean our private hell, not one like a concentration csmp that someone imposes. We have needs, that hell is the only way we see of satisfying them, it is not a good choice, but it is the best choice available to us, so we take it. The way out is to find what it does for you and find some alternative that does that  without all the side effects, actually several alternatives are even better.


----------



## Aquarius

‘It isn’t always enough to be forgiven by others. There are many times when we also have to forgive ourselves and that frequently turns out to be a far more difficult proposition.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Olly Buckle said:


> I have to disagree with you, so long as you mean our private hell, not one like a concentration csmp that someone imposes. We have needs, that hell is the only way we see of satisfying them, it is not a good choice, but it is the best choice available to us, so we take it. The way out is to find what it does for you and find some alternative that does that  without all the side effects, actually several alternatives are even better.



I have been thinking about this, I am sure it is true sometimes, on the other hand there are things like depression caused by a chemical imbalance which are definitely physical in origin. I guess it it is like most things, no one easy answer.


----------



## Winston

Sorry.  My inner Libertarian is screaming...

"_It is not from the benevolence of the butcher, the brewer, or the baker, that we expect our dinner, but from their regard to their own interest. We address ourselves, not to their humanity but to their self-love, and never talk to them of our necessities but of their advantages."_ 
 Adam Smith


----------



## Aquarius

‘No matter how badly our heart may be broken, we cannot expect that the world should stop for our grief.’ Anon.


----------



## tracy18

It is not exactly a quote but a line from a poem by Robert Frost: "The woods are lovely, dark and deep. But I have promises to keep. And miles to go before I sleep...and miles to go before I sleep".


----------



## LeeC

"Writing is like sex. First you do it for love, then you do it for your friends, and then you do it for money." ~ Virginia Woolf


----------



## andrewclunn

"One can't love man without hating most of the creatures who pretend to bear his name." - Ayn Rand


----------



## senecaone

most anything by Samuel Clemens. Today's choice:
"All generalizations are false, including this one."

I'll break the rule and do two:

"When you catch an adjective, kill it. No, I don't mean utterly, but kill most of them -- then the rest will be valuable. They weaken when they are close together. They give strength when far apart." <--this being a writing forum, I expect that one has appeared many times. "Adjectives add spice to your written stew. Too much flavor spoils the soup."~ senecaone


----------



## Aquarius

‘The background and circumstances of the earlier part of our present lifetime are sure to have influenced us. Yet, we alone are responsible for the one we have become since then.’ Anon.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Just heard this minutes ago.
Actress Lena Waithe, when asked about 
working with Steve Spielberg, 
“He’s a giant that doesn’t make people feel small”


----------



## Aquarius

'True giants have no need to make anyone feel small in their presence. They just are.' Aquarius


----------



## Winston

Everyone is familiar with "Murphy's Law".  My father once told me of a man named O'Reilly, and "O'Reilly's Law".  
O'Reilly added to Murphy, but was more succinct:

"Murphy was an optimist."


----------



## Phil Istine

*“When  I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to  have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at  how much the old man had learned in seven years.”

- Mark Twain
*


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Pain is temporary; death is permanent.


----------



## TuesdayEve

“One poet’s metaphor can be a reader’s
nervous breakdown”

Firemajic 2018


----------



## Aquarius

‘The love of families and friends is one of the most precious gifts that life can bestow upon anyone. However, it can only come our way if we have prepared the way and given our love to the people around us in previous lifetimes and earlier during this one.’ Anon.


----------



## Underd0g

I don't know if this is original with me or not. It seems like it could have been said but I can't find it on searches:

You can be right or you can be popular but you can't be both. I figured out how to be neither. ​


----------



## LeeC

“A book can wait a thousand years unread until the right reader happens to come along.” — George Steiner


----------



## Dave Watson

Doing a final edit on my third novel before sending it off to the publisher and came across this nasty wee nugget...

_Aldo was pretty good at making his guitar gently weep, but Bale made that old violin scream like a gang rape victim. 


_


----------



## Olly Buckle

Dave Watson said:


> Doing a final edit on my third novel before sending it off to the publisher and came across this nasty wee nugget...
> 
> _Aldo was pretty good at making his guitar gently weep, but Bale made that old violin scream like a gang rape victim.
> 
> 
> _



Too up front and honest, Dave. You need some word play , tone down the reality, get some alliteration and synonyms in there, ' screech like a stuck gang bang sufferer.'


----------



## Dave Watson

Olly Buckle said:


> Too up front and honest, Dave. You need some word play , tone down the reality, get some alliteration and synonyms in there, ' screech like a stuck gang bang sufferer.'



Good call. Screech is the word I was looking for!


----------



## Cannonfury

“Sometimes, the ocean floor is only a stop on the journey. And it is when you are at this lowest point, that you are faced with a choice. You can stay there at the bottom, until you drown. Or you can gather pearls and rise back up — stronger from the swim and richer from the jewels.” 
― Yasmin Mogahed


----------



## Aquarius

‘Never forget to leave loved ones with nothing but kind words. It may be the last time you see them.’ Anon.


----------



## senecaone

"Do not worry."-Jesus
 "When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout."-Heinlein
 "Always take hold of things by the smooth handle." -Jefferson
 "An honest man is always a child."-Socrates
 "I gave in, and admitted that God was God."-Lewis
 “When spring comes the grass grows by itself.”-Tao Te Ching
 "Don't take anything too seriously, including self."-Me


----------



## AwkwardWriter

"You can't get a cup of tea big enough or a book long enough to suit me." C.S. Lewis


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

"Angels can fly because they can take themselves lightly." - G. K. Chesterton

"I have walked along a street. . .and longed that the lamp-post would turn into an elephant." - G. K. Chesterton

"The true soldier fights not because he hates what is in front of him, but because he loves what is behind him." - G. K. Chesterton (can you tell who I've been reading?)

"Of course it is better to teach a man to fish than to give him a fish, but if he's starving to death--give him a fish!" - my Dad

"What could be louder than the fact that His own Son died in agony beneath a silent sky?" - Michael O'Brien (in response to the charge that God is silent) 

"I am coming soon." - Jesus


----------



## Aquarius

‘I honour the place in you in which the entire Universe dwells. I honour the place in you that is love, integrity, wisdom and peace. When you are in that place within you, and I am in that place inside me, we are one.’ A Hindu form of Namaste


----------



## Aquarius

‘One candle can light thousands of others without its own life getting shorter. Happiness and light never decrease through sharing.’ The Buddha


----------



## TuesdayEve

Monkey see, monkey learn
D.G.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many, or because it is found written in your religious books, or because it emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find after observation and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’ The Buddha


----------



## Underd0g

"YOLO"------ Emily Dickinson


----------



## Olly Buckle

"You should never say bad things about the dead, only good… Joan Crawford is dead. Good.” 

Bette Davis asked to comment on Joan Crawford's death. Ten out of ten for consistency.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Resolve to be tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant with the weak and wrong. In one of your lifetimes, you will have been all of these.’ The Buddha


----------



## Aquarius

‘Go and work out your own salvation, with diligence.’ The Buddha on his deathbed


----------



## Underd0g

If I squint my eyes, I don't have to use my glasses. It saves time, but then I have to see the people staring at me in sharp focus.---- Underd0g


----------



## escorial

grammar is a tool not a law...Fernando pessoa


----------



## Underd0g

Just stop it with your lies, Sharing Size Almond M&M's!--- Underd0g


I'm very afraid of machines taking over. I let my lawn mower stay inside the house in hopes that it'll speak up for me when the time comes.--- Underd0g


All analogies break down eventually, like a submarine when you release a herd of camels in it.--- Underd0g


People compliment me for my self-deprecating humor. I don't deserve it.--- Underdog


----------



## Aquarius

‘Once people adopt a religion, they should practice it sincerely. Truly believing in God, Buddha, Allah or Shiva should inspire one to be an honest human being. Some people claim to have faith in their religion but act counter to its ethical injunctions. They pray for the success of their dishonest and corrupt actions, asking God or Buddha for help in covering up their wrongdoings. There is no point in such people describing themselves as religious. Today the world faces a crisis related to lack of respect for spiritual principles and ethical values. Such virtues cannot be forced on society by legislation or by science, nor can fear inspire ethical conduct. Rather, people must have conviction in the worth of ethical principles so that they want to live ethically.’ The Dalai Lama


----------



## Winston

_We seem to have reached the age where life stops giving us things and starts taking them away._

Dean Stanforth "Indian Jones and the Kingdom of The Crystal Skull"


----------



## bangers

_“The most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or touched, they are felt with the heart.” Antoine de Saint-Exupery_


----------



## escorial

After the birth of twins Albert Camus helped his wife get into the private ambulance, loaded the baggage and then climbed in himself,saying: " Let's go!" His wife reminded him their babies were still in the hospital


----------



## Aquarius

The Roman emperor and thinker Marcus Aurelius, 121-180 AD, said: ‘People seek retreats for themselves, houses in the country, sea-shores and mountains and thou too art wont to desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most common sort of people, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose to retire into thyself. For nowhere is there more quiet or freedom from trouble than when human beings retreat into their own souls.’


----------



## Olly Buckle

Marcus Aurelius was awesome, Aquarius, pity he died so young.

'It's the prevailing fashion to belive in perpetual change and mutability, and all that sort of thing, and to say we are all merely an improved form of primeveal ape - of course you subscribe to that doctrine'
'I think it decidedly premature, in most people I know the process is far from complete.'

Saki


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Marcus Aurelius was awesome, Aquarius, pity he died so young. . .



When the purpose of our lifetime has been fulfilled, we return to the greater freedom of the world of spirit. That's where we stay until we are ready for another lifetime on the Earth, if our earthly education demands it.


----------



## Aquarius

Arthur Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, wrote: ‘All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident.’


----------



## LeeC

“Those  who do not read history are doomed to mistakenly blame Canada for the War of 1812.” — George Santayana, probably


----------



## Aquarius

‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences will turn you into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’ Werner Heisenberg


----------



## Dave Watson

Not entirely sure this one of mine makes sense, but it always made me chuckle. It's an old war veteran's response to a younger man offering to sort him out with some Viagra...

"The amount of bullets I've taken in my time, there's enough lead in my pencil to stock a Staedtler factory."


----------



## Aquarius

‘You can’t plough a field by turning it over in your mind.’ Gordon B. Hinckley


----------



## escorial

Mick say's: 'If you're going to do that coke. Do it in the other room !'...jah is not dead


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> . . . jah is not dead



Who might jah be?


----------



## Aquarius

‘Those who look outside are dreaming and those who are looking within are awake.’ Carl Jung


----------



## escorial

it cud be you....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> it cud be you....



I am intrigued! Please tell me more.


----------



## escorial

there is an oxford dictionary meaning...a patois meaning..ect....in poetry an song it is often used like the word soul without any religious connotations or plenty of it..


----------



## Aquarius

Ah, thank you for showing me where to look. It had never occurred to me to do that. Anyway, my Oxford dictionary says: The Rastafarian name of God. It has its origin in the Hebrew word Jah, an abbreviation of Jahweh. Well, you are right. We ourselves are God. It's just that many are as yet unaware of this.


----------



## escorial

i often think you are unaware of who you really are by the use of your words....


----------



## NaiveBoy

"Love wasn't suppose to happen to me" 
Someone close to me that had completely given up on love.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Old age is a humbling experience.
Showing kindness and love to yourself
reflects to everything around you. D.G.


----------



## Aquarius

'Growing old is inevitable – growing UP is optional.' Anon.


----------



## escorial

I learned very early in life that I was going to need people more than they needed me...Quentin Crisp


----------



## SilverMoon

Alexander Woollcott asked Dorothy Parker to use Horticulture in a sentence. In a snap she said:

"You can bring a whore to culture but you can't make her think"


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi: ‘I believe that the evolutionary level of any person and nation, as well as of our whole world, reveals itself in the way we treat our animals, not merely those we keep as beloved pets, like cats, dogs and horses, but all of them.’


----------



## Paul Atreides

One of my favorite quotes comes form Charles Bronson, "I don't like mayonnaise!".


----------



## escorial

he was a penguin book intellectual...the naked civil servant


----------



## Aquarius

‘A wise person tells you what you already know deep down to be true – they just use the words that let you see it clearly.’ Anon.


----------



## cacian

_frankly my dear I don't give a damn
Gone With The Wind_


----------



## escorial

luv that scene...she legs it to the door..he turns says it an walks of into the fog


----------



## cacian

escorial said:


> luv that scene...she legs it to the door..he turns says it an walks of into the fog


haha I love the whole Scarlet O'hara and Clark Gable just the sexiest couple ever. sorry  I had to say that. what a movie!!


----------



## escorial

would you turn your curtains into a dress an go out in it,,,?


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> would you turn your curtains into a dress an go out in it,,,?



That very much depends which room the curtains came from and where I ws going, but probably not


----------



## escorial

bet you look good in a curtain suit olly


----------



## cacian

would I ?It all depends LOL


----------



## LeeC

“Destroying rainforest for economic gain is like burning a Renaissance painting to cook a meal.” ~ E.O. Wilson


----------



## cacian

_I am going out I may be sometime-_ Captain Lawrence Oats


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> would you turn your curtains into a dress an go out in it,,,?



If it happened in times of war and shortages when nothing else is available, yes I would.


----------



## Aquarius

The Roman emperor and thinker Marcus Aurelius, 121-180 AD, said: ‘People seek retreats for themselves, houses in the country, sea-shores and mountains and thou too art wont to desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most common sort of people, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose to retire into thyself. For nowhere is there more quiet or freedom from trouble than when human beings retreat into their own souls.’


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> If it happened in times of war and shortages when nothing else is available, yes I would.



i could imagine you as a character in the film gone with the wind


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i could imagine you as a character in the film gone with the wind



I read the book twice - with an interval of about thirty years - and enjoyed it as much, maybe more the second time round. The film didn't do anything for me. I found it downright boring.


----------



## escorial

i have not read it but so like the film.....i have never picked up a copy either....maybe its a rare book


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i have not read it but so like the film.....i have never picked up a copy either....maybe its a rare book



You can buy an inexpensive second hand copy of it in very good condition here:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1447264533/


----------



## escorial

i have used amazon but i much prefer to find a book....a book i have wanted to read for years is Franco's Prisoner and i can buy it there but that feeling of finding it in a shop one day will be a really enjoyable experience...just hope the book delivers


----------



## Aquarius

Come to think of it, the most likely place of finding a copy of this book are the charity shops. I believe that's where I discovered mine. Whenever I have finished reading a book these days, no matter how much I like it, I donate it to my favourite charity. It's like lending it from a library and twice over I am making a donation, so that somebody else can enjoy the book. And that makes me feel good.


----------



## escorial

before the internet book discovery was so much more fun...one could find books so cheaply an then came along ebay an put a market value on everything...+/- in all things


----------



## Winston

"I can hire one half of the working class to kill the other half."  Jason "Jay" Gould, 1886


----------



## Aquarius

‘People are likely to be unhappy with their own lives when they have nothing better to do than discussing yours.’ Anon.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Pain is temporary; death is permanent.


----------



## Aquarius

'There is no death, only transformations into different states of life.' Aquarius


----------



## escorial

Manuscripts don't burn...mikhail


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Manuscripts don't burn...mikhail



On piles destined for book burning.


----------



## Aquarius

‘[I think that] Those who talk to you about themselves are bores. Those who talk to you about other people are gossips. Those who talk to you about you are brilliant conversationalists.’ Lisa Kirk


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> On piles destined for book burning.



Books don't burn humans


----------



## Aquarius

‘One of the most persistent ambiguities we face is that everybody talks about peace as a goal, but among the wielders of power peace is practically nobody’s business. Many cry: ‘Peace! Peace!’, but they refuse to do the things that make for peace. . . One day, we must come to see that peace is not merely a distant goal that we seek, but a means by which we arrive at that goal. We must pursue peaceful ends through peaceful means. How much longer must we play at deadly war games before we heed the plaintive pleas of the unnumbered dead and maimed of past wars?’ Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Aschendale

"So you found a girl who thinks really deep thoughts
What's so amazing about really deep thoughts?
Boy you best pray that I bleed real soon,
How's that thought for you?"

-Tori Amos


----------



## Aquarius

Goethe (1749-1832) wrote: ‘There is nothing more frightening than ignorance in action.’


----------



## escorial

Did you ever notice that animals never kill themselves, even when they're sure to lose...The Bridge of San Luis Rey


----------



## Aquarius

Joseph  Goebbels (1897-1945), the Nazi regime’s propaganda minister, said: If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all its powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’


----------



## The Carcosan Herald

_"Everything everyone's just said is either obvious or wrong!"_
~ Grampa, The Simpsons.

_"The grass is always greener on the other side."
"That's because you keep passing out on our lawn."_
~ Homer and Marge (respectively), also The Simpsons.

_"Alcohol doesn't change who you are - it just makes you honest."_
~ me, sometime last year.

_"The only difference between modern and medieval society is that God has been supplanted by the dollar bill."_
~ a buddy of mine, also sometime last year.

Those are just some of my personal favourite truisms, observations of a young adult upon reality (even though two of 'em are from one of my favourite TV shows. But hey, doesn't make 'em less true - most of the time).


----------



## undead_av

"I can't stop fooling around with our irrefutable certainties. It is, for example, a pleasure knowingly to mix up two- and three-dimensionalities to make fun of gravity. Are you really sure that a floor can't also be a ceiling? Are you definitely convinced that you will be on a higher plane when you walk up a staircase? Is it a fact as far as you are concerned that half an egg isn't also half an empty shell?" -  M. C. Escher

[FONT=&quot]“Nothing is important, so people, realising that, should get on with their lives, go mad, take their clothes off, jump in the canal, jump into one of those supermarket trolleys, race around the supermarket and steal Mars bars and kiss kittens.” - Morrissey

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]“We’re going on an adventure.” - my parents
[/FONT]


----------



## escorial

I've been talking to a burning bush..poor me some wine..


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> I've been talking to a burning bush..pour me some wine..



It sounds to me that you've had a bit too much of it already. . .


----------



## Aquarius

‘A grudge is a heavy thing to bear.’ Anon.


----------



## MrMacphisto

"You don't need a weather man to know which the way the wind blows" - Bob Dylan

"There are some wonderful books out there; they've got some fabulous pictures in" = George W. Bush


----------



## Aquarius

‘Sorrow that cannot vent itself in tears makes other organs weep.’ Anon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Helping each other is the prime purpose of humankind’s earthly life. And if you cannot help someone, at least do not hurt them.’ Dalai Lama


----------



## LeeC

“It takes considerable learning just to realize the extent of our own ignorance.”
 ~ paraphrasing Thomas Sowell
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
Reading can seriously damage ignorance. For instance, one might come to realize that blowing out someone else’s candle exposes how dim yours is.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Many things catch your eye, but pursue only those that capture your heart.’ Indian proverb


----------



## MzSnowleopard

thoughts on peer pressure- from my sister. Tamara C.

You choose what influence others have on you. If you allow others to lead you, you are signing up to be responsible for the results.


----------



## Aquarius

‘When we accept that anything that happens in our life can only be there because of the seeds we sowed in other lifetimes or earlier in this one, and are willing to learn from it, the things that cause us pain become easier to endure and at the same time transformed into something positive and good.’ Aquarius


----------



## dither

How's this for a quote? From the book I'm currently engrossed in:

" I cry because I love "

Taken from "mosquitoland" by David Arnold.


----------



## QuixoteDelMar

Let's start with the obvious:

“There is no book so bad...that it does not have something good in it.” ― Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, Don Quixote
The profound:

"Humans need fantasy to be human. To be the place where the falling angel meets the rising ape." - Sir Terry Pratchett, The Hogfather


And the slightly stupid but personally resonant:

"There are no strings on me." - Pinocchio


----------



## Aquarius

‘The truth that many people never understand, until it is too late, is that the more you try to avoid suffering the more you suffer, because smaller and more insignificant things begin to torture you in proportion to your fear of being hurt.’ Thomas Merton


----------



## Winston

"_Life is wasted on the living_" Zaphod Beeblebrox IV
(Douglas Adams)


----------



## Aquarius

‘Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment or the smallest act of caring, all of which potentially have the power of turning someone’s life round and making our world a better place for them.’ Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Miss_Spitz

I know nothing with any certainty, but the sight of stars makes me dream. 
-Vincent van Gogh


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The harder you land, the higher you bounce.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Suffering disappears when one lets oneself go, when one goes with the flow and yields – even to sadness.’ Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## NeoKukulza

"When making friends, I try to give it six rounds. Whether they're beers, bullets, or bouts depends on the day."

-James Raynor "Heaven's Devil's"


----------



## SilverMoon

https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/napoleon_bonaparte_103585


----------



## Writer-1

Mine: "Fate doesn't forgive, and Karma never forgets."

Someone else's: "He who is penitent is almost innocent."- Seneca the Younger


----------



## Writer-1

"Look again, for what you see is not what you have seen." -Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## Aquarius

‘No matter how many defeats come our way, we must never allow ourselves to be defeated.’  Maya Angelou


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you can’t fly then run; if you can’t run then walk; if you can’t  walk then crawl. But whatever you do, keep moving forward.” Martin  Luther King Jr


----------



## actualnovice

You can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be lead.....
Stan Laurel

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle

Dorothy Parker asked to use the word 'Horticulture',

"You can lead a 'whore to culture', but you can't make her think"


----------



## Aquarius

‘Looking at our mistakes provides us with the gift of hindsight. Learning from them helps us to develop the gift of foresight for future events and that’s the only way it can be gained.’ Aquarius


----------



## actualnovice

'I wouldn't say I was the best football manager in Britain,  but I think I'm in the top one.....'

Brian Clough

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo

'Genetics load the gun,
Lifestyle pulls the trigger"


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> 'Genetics load the gun,
> Lifestyle pulls the trigger"



And ignorance is the true cause of both.


----------



## Olly Buckle

'If someone tells you what a story is about they are probably right. If they tell you that is all the story is about they are very definitely wrong.'

Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Aquarius

‘I count those braver who overcome their lower desire nature than those who conquer their enemies, for the hardest victory is the one gained over the drives and urges of the earthly part of our own being.’ Aristotle edited by Aquarius


----------



## actualnovice

"They're here aren't they....."

"......they've been here for a long time..."

Fox Mulder & Deep Throat

X Files 1994...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## actualnovice

Drinks to remember I, me and myself.....

Squeeze 
Labelled with Love

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarius

‘You have potential for becoming as small as your lowest desires and as great as your highest aspirations.’ James Allen


----------



## bazz cargo

Every cloud has a silver lining. We that's me done flying.


----------



## ParadoxBrother

"'I'm [scared], I'll do anything for you...'
'Anything?'
'Anything for you...!'
'Then perish.'"
- Unknown
-----------------
"There was something so alien about him, even though he was purely human." 
- IORM
--------
"... his voice was smooth like honey in tea, spiked with poison and numbed with milk."
- IORM
--------
"I know more than I should, I've seen and done things I shouldn't have. You know what, I'll be the first person to admit I'm not perfect, no diety could be even if they existed. But what I do know, I can put into words."
- IORM
--------
"'Think you can handle me?'
'I'm the only one who can.'"
- Frantic Meerkat
--------------------
"'How are you?'
'I've gotten all edgy.'"
- Frantic Meerkat
---------------------
"Unsatisfied with any reaction short of breathless amazement."
- Mincing Mockingbird
---------------------------
"Things just got super weird - it's my time to shine."
- M. Mockingbird
--------------------
"YOUR UNDYING THIRST WILL BE YOUR ULTIMATE DOWNFALL."
- DDADDS
-------------
"I'm so many levels of irony deep that I've forgotten what humor is."
- DDADDS
-------------
"Putting the freak in freak accidents."
- M. Mockingbird
--------------------
"Now that he is gone and the spell is broken, the actual fear is greater. Memories and possibilities are ever more hideous than realities."
- HP Lovecraft
-----------------
"'Why the ...[?]'
'Nothin', just a lot on my mind.'
'Not nothin' boyo, you scare me.'
'Not my intention, but thanks.'"
- Dialogue between two friends
------------------------------------
"'I have a fist full of spaghetti and cold chili I need to eat.'
'A fist. You've got a fist full of spaghetti... no container?'
'Yes.'"
- Another conversation between friends
----------------------------------------------
"'No you didn't, schedules here are just...' He waved his hand in the air trying to find the right words. 'Like... organized, but not really. It's like Walmart if Walmart was a schedule.'"
- Excerpt from RP
--------------------
"RIP in kill my sweet prince."
-Unknown
------------
"'W-what?! Why me?!' Elijah asked as he looked at Simon. "I don't know how to calm him down when he thinks he's gonna die!'
'Do you _really_ want to deal with an enraged Henry?' Simon asked, motioning towards the door as more loud knocking could be heard.
'Simon open up!' Henry yelled through the door.
'I... no. No, I don't..." Elijah said..."
- Excerpt from RP
------------------------
"'You have an incredible big brother too,' Sampson added jokingly.
'No I don't,' Henry replied quietly, not looking up to see the partially defeated look on Sampson's face as he nodded."
- Excerpt from RP
--------------------
"'I understand...' York said softly, pulling Henry into a gentle hug. 'Some people are like that, but you need to be honest to me about everything, okay?'
'Okay,' Henry replied, closing his eyes as he leaned into him. "I've killed a man with his own necktie before.'
'... I meant about your emotions, not _that_ honest,' York whispered, pulling away for a moment as he looked at Henry.
'See, that's why you've gotta be specific,' He told him..."
- Another excerpt heh...
----------------------------
"Hush corpse."
- Scarfulhu
-------------
"Cheez-It is weird, right?"
- Ian "Brutalmoose"
----------------------
"Just because Bright is _a_ doctor does not mean he is _the _Doctor, no matter how many British men he possesses."
- SCP Foundation
---------------------
"It's hard for them to file noise complaints when I only scream in short bursts."
- Brendan "Puppet" Baldwin
---------------------------------
"For someone so lonely you got a lot of friends."
- Brendan "Puppet" Baldwin
---------------------------------
"As always, all I should've said was, 'I love you.'"
- M. Mockingbird
--------------------
"How big can you eat stuff?"
- Lewis Brindley
------------------


----------



## Winston

"_Nothing in life is to be feared, only understood._"
Marie Currie


----------



## Darren White

"Magazines in hospital waiting rooms contain more germs than letters"
-Darren White


----------



## Aquarius

‘You cannot stop the waves, but you can learn to surf .’ Joseph Goldstein


----------



## Aquarius

‘The truth is not determined by what makes you feel warm and safe, gets you most friends, makes people be nice to each other, a cost-benefit analysis of holding a certain belief. It is determined by reality and those who willingly compromise their understanding of reality have to live in it. They just might find themselves without a decent map.’ Zinnia Jones


----------



## Winston

_The most practical kind of politics is the politics of decency._
Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Winston

"_The Totalitarian States can do great things, but there is one thing they cannot do:
They cannot give the factory worker a rifle and tell him to take it home and keep it in his bedroom.
That rifle hanging on the wall of the working class flat or labourer's cottage is the symbol of democracy.
It is our job to see that it stays there."_

Eric Arthur Blair


----------



## Vida Paradox

_Ever try looking at yourself in third person?
Try it, you'll see that you are the main character in your story.
Now let's make this a good story with happy ending, shall we?
_

A quote from inside the deepest, darkest, folders of my pages upon pages of unfinished drafts.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The truth is the truth irrespective of whether some folks agree with it or not.’ Anon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

"And I hope that you die, and your death will come soon
and I'll follow your casket on a grey afternoon
I'll watch while you're lowered down to your death bed
and stand over your grave 'til I'm sure that you're dead"

Bob Dylan, 'The masters of war'; if someone is worth hating they are worth hating properly !


----------



## Winston

/\ Olly, it is said that one cannot truly hate, unless one has first truly loved.

Totally unrelated:
_"Sometimes you have to roll the hard six."_
Admiral Adama, BSG


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> "And I hope that you die, and your death will come soon
> and I'll follow your casket on a grey afternoon
> I'll watch while you're lowered down to your death bed
> and stand over your grave 'til I'm sure that you're dead"
> 
> Bob Dylan, 'The masters of war'; if someone is worth hating they are worth hating properly !



And won't he be disappointed when he finds out later that the person he hated so much isn't dead at all, and that the issues between them have by no means been resolved and have to be tackled again in their next lifetime . . .


----------



## Aquarius

‘Live the life you want to live, be the person you really are, make decisions and mistakes. If you fall, at least you tried and there’ll be plenty more opportunities for succeeding in your next lifetime.’ Anon.


----------



## veron

Aquarius said:


> ‘The truth is the truth irrespective of whether some folks agree with enhancedbets org or not.’ Anon.


My thoughts exacly!


----------



## Guard Dog

"All decisions are made, based on inadequate information."
Me. 20 years ago, when it finally dawned on me what I was doing, and where all the trouble was really coming from.

"I'd rather be lucky than good, any day."
Again, me, after arriving at the conclusion of the first statement here.

G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> . . . "I'd rather be lucky than good, any day."



I believe there is no such thing as good or bad luck. Everything that is in our life and/or enters into it was created by none other than us. We are co-creators with God, whatever that concept may mean to you, and are constantly in the process of creating something and when we become aware of this, it's up to us to decide what we wish to create from that moment on.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn’t do than by the ones you did. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbour. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> I believe there is no such thing as good or bad luck. Everything that is in our life and/or enters into it was created by none other than us. We are co-creators with God, whatever that concept may mean to you, and are constantly in the process of creating something and when we become aware of this, it's up to us to decide what we wish to create from that moment on.



Sugar, my belief is that we are each our own god, and entirely responsible for the reality we experience.

But then, I'm not much for shirking my responsibilities off on someone... or something... else.

And luck is nothing more than random chance... Chaos that happens to work either for or against you, at that particular moment in time. 
And it's what we do with those instances that count.




G.D.

P.S. I am very pagan in my belief system. That probably comes from the fact I'm a mix of American Indian, Celt, and the Germanic tribes.


----------



## Guard Dog

A new one from me: "Chaos, understood, is life, owned."




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

I agree that as co-creators each one of us is a God in their own right - a young God in the making. Whatever comes to us was created by us at some point in the past and that could have been quite recently or many lifetimes ago. For a long time we are unaware of what we are doing and what is happening to us. The realisation of this lays the key to our future and destiny into everybody's own hands.


----------



## Guard Dog

Mine are the wrong hands to lay the hopes of your, or anyone else's, future in.
This is the one thing I'm certain of.
It's also the best reason to not give anyone else the responsibility, but do the job yourself.

God didn't create man in his own image; Men created god in theirs... for self-serving and entirely ungodly reasons.

And yeah, you can quote me on that. :thumbr:




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

That depends on what God means to you. I wasn't planning to put anyone's future into YOUR hands. Maybe I did not express myself clearly enough. Sorry, if that's the case. What I mean is that the realisation of our role and inherent powers puts the key to the future into everybody's own hands. Not anyone else's.


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> That depends on what God means to you. I wasn't planning to put anyone's future into YOUR hands. Maybe I did not express myself clearly enough. Sorry, if that's the case. What I mean is that the realisation of our role and inherent powers puts the key to the future into everybody's own hands. Not anyone else's.



Sorry, no... I'm the one being less than clear.
Many people have done that very thing to me... or at least made me think that was what they were doing.
It's not a position to be in, or be put in.

I was simply speaking from experience, as I saw it applying to the conversation at hand.

P.S. Best to leave the entire concept of god, especially with a capital "G", out of any conversation with me.
It's just best, and keeps the conversation just that, and not an argument or fight.

Just sayin'.


G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

If you were looking for arguments and fights, you would be barking up the wrong tree with me and get nothing but disappointments, i.e. refusals to fight and argue.


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> If you were looking for arguments and fights, you would be barking up the wrong tree with me and get nothing but disappointments, i.e. refusals to fight and argue.



I never look, but they always seem to find me just the same.

Probably because I don't have sense enough to back up, or back down.



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> I never look, but they always seem to find me just the same. Probably because I don't have sense enough to back up, or back down. G.D.



It's never too late to learn from the mistakes of the past! After all, we make them in order to learn from them. Anyway, we are magnetic beings and can only attract into our orbit that which we ourselves are.


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> It's never too late to learn from the mistakes of the past!



Who says it's a mistake?
Maybe that's what I'm supposed to be. Maybe that's what I need to learn.

I'm not by nature an arrogant person. So, by nature, I examine things and try to understand them, not assuming I already do.



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> Who says it's a mistake? Maybe that's what I'm supposed to be. Maybe that's what I need to learn. . . G.D.



Well yes, who knows?


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> Well yes, who knows?



Indeed. Certainly not any of us, I think.
We're all just stuck here, in the same boat, doing the best we can with what we have to work with.

It's been fun, Aquarius. 

Later hon.

By the way, the crows have gathered again. You think that means anything?


G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> Indeed. Certainly not any of us, I think. We're all just stuck here, in the same boat, doing the best we can with what we have to work with. It's been fun, Aquarius.
> 
> Later hon.
> 
> By the way, the crows have gathered again. You think that means anything? G.D.



As Bo Lozoff so aptly put it in one of his books 'We Are All Doing Time'. It's good meeting you, Guard Dog. Keep on guarding not only yourself, but all of us. And yes, the crows gathering does mean something good! They are telling us that magic is in the air and, for me at least, that can only be the healing magic of the Universe.

God bless and have a good day. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> And yes, the crows gathering does mean something good! They are telling us that magic is in the air and, for me at least, that can only be the healing magic of the Universe.



Most people won't believe this, and say it's only a coincidence, but as it turns out, something I've been waiting for has arrived. It got here yesterday, when I first told you about their gathering. 

It wasn't supposed to be here for another week, at least.

Yeah, I pay attention to the critters "talking" to me.

G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Well, isn't that the Universe's magic quite clearly at work?


----------



## Guard Dog

You'll get no argument from me, Aquarius.

But now, I really do need to go write something. The people in my head are getting cranky.  :-s


G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

May your inspiration flow freely and if it does, how about sharing a sample of it with us or in some other thread?


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> May your inspiration flow freely and if it does, how about sharing a sample of it with us or in some other thread?



Thanks.

There's a bit already up in the A.I. discussion thread, in the Writing Discussions area. 
And I'm considering throwing the first couple of chapters up in the Fiction Workshop soon.
Maybe even later on today, after I look it over again.

And as far as inspiration flowing... I set down over 100,000 words in a day or two short of a month's time. The only reason I've slowed up some is to do some editing before it gets too far ahead of me.

So, anymore "flow" might very well drown me. lol

Edit: Here, go have a look:   The House of Cerberus.

G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you for the link. I had a brief look at what you have written and it looks good to me. But because I am familiar with the inspiration flowing so freely that it's hard to keep up with editing and getting something ready for publication, I simply don't have the time to read all of it. I hope you'll forgive me for that.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Worrying does not take away tomorrows troubles, merely today’s peace.’ Anon.


----------



## Guard Dog

Aquarius said:


> Thank you for the link. I had a brief look at what you have written and it looks good to me. But because I am familiar with the inspiration flowing so freely that it's hard to keep up with editing and getting something ready for publication, I simply don't have the time to read all of it. I hope you'll forgive me for that.



There's nothing to forgive; I only posted the link as evidence that I'd complied with the suggestion. :eagerness:



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius

Guard Dog said:


> I only posted the link as evidence that I'd complied with the suggestion. :eagerness: G.D.



And thank you for it. :sunny:


----------



## Winston

"_Our forefathers paved the way for us. Let's take their values and their  strengths and rededicate ourselves to doing whatever it takes to keep  America the greatest country in the history of man."_
Nikki Haley

"_The rest of y'all can thumb wrestle fer second place."_
Me


----------



## momoftwogirls

I like this one by Thom Yorke

I want to be *alone* and I want people to notice me — both at the same time”


----------



## bdcharles

Winston said:


> "_Our forefathers paved the way for us. Let's take their values and their  strengths and rededicate ourselves to doing whatever it takes to keep  America the greatest country in the history of man."_
> Nikki Haley
> 
> "_The rest of y'all can thumb wrestle fer second place."_
> Me


----------



## Winston

_"With the exception of Israel, I trust the leadership of most Middle Eastern countries as much as I trust gas station sushi."  
_
U.S. Senator John Kennedy (LA.), regarding Saudi claims concerning the disappearance of journalist Jamal Khashoggi.


----------



## Aquarius

‘In truth there is nothing to fear, only fear itself. That’s what kills human minds and brings the  small death of total obliteration. That’s why I face my fear. I permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone, my inner eyes open and I can see the predestined pathway of my life. Where the fear once was there will be nothing. Only true self remains.’ Frank Herbert, Dune – edited by Aquarius


----------



## Winston

“I am aware that many object to the severity of my language; but  is there not cause for severity? I will be as harsh as truth, and as  uncompromising as justice. On this subject, I do not wish to think, or  to speak, or write, with moderation. No! no! Tell a man whose house is  on fire to give a moderate alarm; tell him to moderately rescue his wife  from the hands of the ravisher; tell the mother to gradually extricate  her babe from the fire into which it has fallen; — but urge me not to  use moderation in a cause like the present. I am in earnest — I will not  equivocate — I will not excuse — I will not retreat a single inch — AND  I WILL BE HEARD.”   
  ―        William Lloyd Garrison


----------



## Aquarius

‘When I am in danger of despairing about the state of our world, I remind myself that throughout history the way of truth and love have always won in the end. There have been tyrants and murderers, and even if for a time they seemed invincible, eventually they fell.’ Mahatma Gandhi edited by Aquarius


----------



## escorial

Bettie Davis talking about Joan Crawford...she slept with every leading actor except Lassie


----------



## Aquarius

‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences will turn you into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’ Werner Heisenberg


----------



## Horsey

"Give a man a fire and he'll be warm for a day. Light a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life." - Unknown U.S infantryman

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarius

‘There are two things to which we have to adapt, if we do not wish to find our earthly existence unendurable. They are the injuries and injustices that people did to us. They could not help themselves. It was our Karma that brought them to us, so just forgive them and most of all ourselves for having created the need for these situations earlier in this lifetime or previous ones.’ Sébastian Chamfort edited by Aquarius


----------



## escorial

a group of hairy women is called a gorilla


----------



## Gumby

“So, if you are too tired to speak, sit next to me for I, too, am fluent in silence.”


―        R. Arnold

"I write because I don't know what I think until I read what I say."

-Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Aquarius

‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world for extinguishing the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden


----------



## Gumby

"I was quiet, but I was not blind."

-Jane Austen


"Some people feel the rain. Others just get wet."

-Bob Marley


----------



## Aquarius

‘All that’s necessary for the forces of evil to win in the world is that enough good people do nothing.’ Edmund Burke


----------



## Gumby

"We are here to laugh at the odds and live our lives so well that death will tremble to take us."

-Charles Bukowski



"The kindest words my father said to me, _women like you drown the oceans._"

-rupi kaur


----------



## Aquarius

‘Do what you can with what you have, wherever you may be.’ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Horsey

Aquarius said:


> ‘Do what you can with what you have, wherever you may be.’ Theodore Roosevelt


Absolutely love Teddy.

"Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled, That the tract of land in the Territories of Montana and Wyoming, lying near the headwaters of the Yellowstone River, and described as follows, to wit, commencing at the junction of Gardiner's river with the Yellowstone river, and running east to the meridian passing ten miles to the eastward of the most eastern point of Yellowstone lake; thence south along said meridian to the parallel of latitude passing ten miles south of the most southern point of Yellowstone lake; thence west along said parallel to the meridian passing fifteen miles west of the most western point of Madison lake; thence north along said meridian to the latitude of the junction of Yellowstone and Gardiner's rivers; thence east to the place of beginning, *is hereby reserved and withdrawn from settlement, occupancy, or sale under the laws of the United States, and dedicated and set apart as a public park or pleasuring-ground for the benefit and enjoyment of the people*" - The Yellowstone Act of 1872, signed into law by Ulysees S. Grant.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby




----------



## Aquarius

‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’ English Proverb


----------



## Winston

"I want five billion dollars to fund my wall."

"Well, my party considers your wall to be immoral, ineffective and too costly. 
We offer 1.8 billion as a compromise."


----------



## Guard Dog

Winston said:


> "I want five billion dollars to fund my wall."
> 
> "Well, my party considers your wall to be immoral, ineffective and too costly.
> We offer 1.8 billion as a compromise."



"In that case, I'll settle for three."

I dunno that it was ever said, but it should'a been. :devilish:

Edit: My comment is based off an old urban myth concerning a Hollywood 'A' lister back in the 30's or 40's. It's been attributed to Errol Flynn, Clark Gable, and a number of others.

The story goes that the individual met a pretty young woman at a social gathering, and struck up a conversation.

He: "Would you sleep with me for a million dollars?"

She: "Oh, most certainly!"

He: "Then how about ten?"

She, indignant: "Of course not! What sort of girl do you thing I am?!?"

He, laughing: "My dear, we've already established what sort of girl you are; now we're just negotiating price."

Sounds like Washington D.C. to me... :roll:



G.D.


----------



## Plasticweld

The Democrats and President Obama gave Iran 150 billion dollars and got nothing, but they can’t give 5 billion dollars for NATIONAL SECURITY and a wall?   DJT


----------



## Winston

"Be polite.  Be Professional.  But have a plan to kill everyone you meet."
Gen. James Mattis


----------



## Eviano

"We study history not just to learn from it but to liberate ourselves from it."
Yuval Harari


----------



## Winston

/\  "Anyone who sees  a buying opportunity here is wandering the halls in their robe and slippers, waiting for their next shot of Thorazine."
Jim Cramer, 2008


----------



## Aquarius

‘I am easily satisfied with the very best.’ Winston Churchill


----------



## Aquarius

‘Don’t be afraid of taking a big step if one is indicated. Chasms can’t be crossed in two small jumps.’ David Lloyd George


----------



## Winston

"I'm more of a front-stabbing person."
_Anthony Scaramucci_, when asked about Washington DC intrigue.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Those absent are usually wrong.’ English Proverb


----------



## Aquarius

‘There frequently are two reasons for doing things, a seemingly very good one and the real one.’ Anon


----------



## Olly Buckle

"All the worst things people did to me they told me were for my own good"

My mate Terry


----------



## unrealbarrie

It's a classic Oscar Wilde, but really genuine and thought-provoking: "_We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars"_


----------



## Olly Buckle

unrealbarrie said:


> It's a classic Oscar Wilde, but really genuine and thought-provoking: "_We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars"_



 Pretenders, Chrissie Hynde uses it in a lyric, so that's where she got it


----------



## Kevin

Aquarius said:


> ‘Those absent are usually wrong.’ English Proverb


 That gets used a lot here. Who did it? No fue yo. Who did it? Martin. Where's Martin? He's not here.


----------



## Aquarius

Kevin said:


> That gets used a lot here. Who did it? No fue yo. Who did it? Martin. Where's Martin? He's not here.



I believe that proverbs are sayings that have grown from the experiences of the people of a country. They usually contain a lot of wisdom and that's why they are used a lot.


----------



## Aquarius

‘War does not determine who is right – only who is left.’ Anon.

‘The only winners in any war are those who learn something from them and through this recognise their futility.’ Aquarius


----------



## dither

" I'm not a racist. I hate everybody."

A co-worker.


----------



## Aquarius

‘What you say about others says more about you than it does about them.’ Anon.


----------



## pinkus

For last year's words belong to last year's language
And next year's words await another voice.
And to make an end is to make a beginning.

T.S. Eliot


----------



## Aquarius

‘Resolve to be tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant with the weak and wrong. In one of your lifetimes, you will have been all of these.’ The Buddha


----------



## Winston

"We don't make mistakes, just happy little accidents."
Bob Ross


----------



## Aquarius

‘Do not wait for the last judgement. It takes place every day.’ Albert Camus


----------



## Dyeeeee

"Goodbye, vice captain. Why don't you suck on some mayonnaise in the afterlife?" [shoots a bazooka at Hijikata] -Okita Sougo.(Gintama episode 1)


----------



## Lady Laughter

One of my favourite quotes is, "We write the stories we can't tell anyone." I have found it to be true. Alas, though I have searched and searched, I cannot discover who first wrote it nor recall where I read it. Has anyone heard it before, and could you let me know who said it? Thanks...


----------



## Aquarius

Lady Laughter said:


> One of my favourite quotes is, "We write the stories we can't tell anyone." I have found it to be true. Alas, though I have searched and searched, I cannot discover who first wrote it nor recall where I read it. Has anyone heard it before, and could you let me know who said it? Thanks...



Thank you for sharing this quote. To find out who said it, how about following the link below:

https://www.google.com/search?clien....0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j33i10.NKqe1tbmJYM

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Lady Laughter

Thank you for your help, Aquarius. I have already Googled extensively and cannot find the source of the quote, though I have a vague recollection that it was a woman. If you ever hear for certain who it was, please do let me know.  Meanwhile, here is another favourite quote!

"All are born with their own originality, but many die as photocopies." -- Carlos Acutis


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Try to learn something new as often as possible.

- Melinda Dyksterhouse


----------



## Aquarius

MzSnowleopard said:


> Try to learn something new as often as possible.
> 
> - Melinda Dyksterhouse



I could not agree more! 

'Days when I haven't learnt anything feel like wasted ones.' Aquarius


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Agreed, someone once told me this quote but not who it came from. I don't think it was his own.

"The day you stop learning is the day you die."


----------



## Winston

"The press is so powerful in its image-making role, it can make a criminal look like he's the victim and make the victim look like he's the criminal. This is the press, an irresponsible press. If you aren't careful, the newspapers will have you hating the people who are being oppressed and loving the people who are doing the oppressing." - Malcolm X


----------



## Tim

"I am not a writer, just a fake writing like one." -Henry Hatchet.


----------



## Aquarius

‘If you are going through hell, keep going.’ Winston Churchill


----------



## Tim

“Sir, you are drunk.”

"And you, Bessie, are ugly, and I shall be sober in the morning." -Winston Churchill.

Controversial, because some people think he added, "and you will still be ugly." to the end.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I would marry you for money
But I don't suppose You'll ever have enough.

Emmy the Great lyric.


----------



## Winston

"They like me!  They really like me!"
Sally Field


----------



## James Wolfe

I came up with this one, when a new front store manager to my former store tried to throw his weight around (Metaphorically).

"If the FS Manger is the new sheriff in town, then Rx Manger is a U.S. Marshal!" - Me.


----------



## Amnesiac

Her, trying to be profound: If the only tool you have is a hammer, every problem looks like a nail!

Me, hungover and thoroughly unimpressed: By that logic, if the only tool you have is a driver, then what; every problem is solvable by screwing?


----------



## Amnesiac

"Ever since happiness heard your name
It has been running through the streets trying to find you!
And just last week, God Himself came to my door
Asking for your address."

-Hafiz (excerpted from a longer piece by Hafiz, tr. by Daniel Ladinsky, fr. his book, "I Heard God Laughing.")


----------



## Aquarius

‘A place without books is like a body without a soul.’ Cicero
‘Houses without plants are like places that have no soul.’ Aquarius


----------



## Amnesiac

“So what? All writers are lunatics!” 
― Cornelia Funke, Inkspell


----------



## Winston

"Hello brother, welcome."


----------



## Phil Istine

Shamelessly stolen from an anonymous poster on Quora:

" the grass is always greener over the septic tank"


----------



## Winston

_"Show me the man, I'll show you the crime."
_"Brother Joe" Stalin


----------



## SilverMoon

Top billing: My favorite* Dorothy Parker* quote:

When Alexander Woolcott asked her to use horticulture in a sentence she promplty replied:
"You can lead a hore to culture but you can't make her think"

*From WF Members! *culled from my thread "Malapropisms" in WORD GAMES _(some slightly altered to qualify as quotes)
_
" Serious car accidents can leave you with a conclusion"* midnightpoet
*" Some people make the best southern-fried kitchen is cooked in the chicken" *Birdy
*" I think the best writers compost thier poems in the middle of the night."*SilverMoon* _
" _A catatonic response is often met with a cataclysmic silence"* Olly Buckle
" *He frequently remarked that he was brilliant because he had a photogenic memory" *SilverMoon
*" What about WF's globular membership?" *JustRob **
*
*. *Just now, off my rocker:
"People who live in stone houses shouldn't throw coke bottles"

And of course, my Signatature.

Malapropism thread. Lots of fun! https://www.writingforums.com/threads/174046-Malapropisms!-Write-a-sentence


----------



## Aquarius

Winston said:


> _"Show me the man, I'll show you the crime."
> _"Brother Joe" Stalin



I'll show you the man: Stalin
The multitude of his crimes is known only too well. 

Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

‘You don’t have a soul. You are a Soul. You have a body.’ C. S. Lewis


----------



## Aquarius

‘Giving advice is much easier than taking it.’ Anon.


----------



## Amnesiac

"If you have nothing nice to say about someone, come sit by me." -Mae West


----------



## JustRob

Here's something that I wrote in a PM on another site today about my ambitious project building a replica 1960s computer. It's my pragmatic ethos for the project but I realised that in general the words have a nice ring to them.

"Success is nothing more than a failed attempt to discover why one will fail."

I've been working on the project for years but so far haven't discovered why it will fail. There's plenty of time yet though.


----------



## Aquarius

‘When a person comes to me for advice, I find out what kind they want and then I give it to them.’ Josh Billings


----------



## escorial

If your going through hell keep going.... Winston Churchill


----------



## Ralph Rotten

"Big girls need luvin' too."
Ralph Rotten


----------



## Aquarius

‘Mountains inspire leaders, valleys mature them.’ Winston Churchill


----------



## Aquarius

‘If at first you don’t succeed, skydiving is not for you!’ Anon.

‘The average person quits at the first failure. That’s why there have been many average people and only one Edison.’ Napoleon Hill [Good job Edison never tried skydiving.]


----------



## Winston

"The urge to save humanity is almost always a false front for the urge to rule."

H.L. Mencken


----------



## Aquarius

‘Be kind to everybody you meet – each one has their own battles to fight.’ Plato


----------



## Aquarius

Winston said:


> "The urge to save humanity is almost always a false front for the urge to rule."
> 
> H.L. Mencken



Or rather: The pretense of saving of humankind . . .


----------



## Omnitech

NUTS!
-Gen. Anthony McAuliffe


----------



## Aquarius

‘Knowledge is power and power corrupts, so study hard and be evil.’  Anon.


----------



## JessicaT

"Every physical structure in the universe, including ourselves, is in a constant state of flux, minimally and maximally, continuously, continuously. Yet our lives are lived in ever-flowing still frames of reality, sanity being the delusion of a comfortable continuity within the vortex if infinite chaos." _ 

_*- Bickford Shmeckler's Cool Ideas
*


----------



## SilverMoon

I am going to e-mail this to all my family and friends right now!​


----------



## Aquarelle

_Everyone has a preconceived notion of who you are. They're never right. No one knows you. You are your own mystery. Tell them. Scream it. Make them believe you could leap tall buildings in a single bound if the thought occurred to you._
-Reid Peifer
​This quote is from an essay entitled "Passion" that was printed in _Violent Gusts of Wind,_ a journal published in my high school as a sort of alternative to our official school paper, _Breezes._ When I first read this essay (over 20 years ago now), it really spoke to me, and I've thought about it a lot ever since.


----------



## Aquarius

SilverMoon said:


> Insanity is just a synonym for imagination.



Say those who do not possess this gift.

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

‘I can be changed by what happens to me, but I refuse to be reduced by it.’ Maya Angelou


----------



## Bard_Daniel




----------



## Aquarius

Bard_Daniel said:


> “As far as we can discern, the sole purpose of human existence is  to kindle a light of meaning in the darkness of mere being," Carl Jung



I like that quote much better than the one by Vincent van Gough. 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

‘The higher purpose of knowledge is learning something new every day. The wisdom we find helps us to let go of something old every day.’ Zen Proverb edited by Aquarius


----------



## meegads

Speaking of quotes, Aquarius, the one in your siggy is awesome.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

"Words were originally magic, and the word retains much of its old  magical power even to-day. With words one man can make another blessed,  or drive him to despair; by words the teacher transfers his knowledge  to the pupil; by words the speaker sweeps his audience with him and  determines its judgments and decisions. Words call forth effects and are  the universal means of influencing human beings,” -Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Words





*_​ Words are powerful things. 
They are like pebbles dropped into 
The vast ocean of human consciousness. 
Although what we say is instantly gone,
Its ripples create vibrations that travel on and on
And reach many different levels of life
That are invisible to earthly eyes. 

Because of the duality of our world, 
Everything is part of two streams of consciousness.
One is light and good, creative and constructive, 
Let’s call it the God stream.
Individually and collectively, 
It constantly takes us forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life. 

This stream is balanced by its counterpart, 
A dark, destructive and evil one that tries to keep
Us prisoners of the past.
Let’s call it the Devil stream.

Every kind and loving, forgiving and understanding
Word we give to those who are in need of it, 
Feeds into the God stream and strengthens it.
And that enables it to absorb some of the 
Darkness of the other stream.
This is how, with the passing of time, 
Every last shred of the evil of our world 
Will be absorbed into the light of the good stream,
To be transformed into blessing and healing energies
By God and the Angels and that
Not only for us and our world, 
But for the whole of Creation.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thoughts And Words’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

‘The real problem is in the hearts and minds of people. It is easier to change the natural qualities of plutonium than doing the same to that which is evil in humankind’s nature.’ Albert Einstein edited by Aquarius


----------



## Amnesiac

"One's choice of perception determines their reality and the quality of that reality." -Me


----------



## Winston

When I was a young man, I wanted to change the world.
I found it was difficult to change the world, so I tried to change my nation.
When I found I couldn’t change the nation, I began to focus on my town. I couldn’t change the town and as an older man, I tried to change my family.

Now, as an old man, I realize the only thing I can change is myself, and suddenly I realize that if long ago I had changed myself, I could have made an impact on my family.
My family and I could have made an impact on our town.
Their impact could have changed the nation and I could indeed have changed the world.

– Written by an unknown Monk around 1100 A.D.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Change Our World

*_





If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Winston

"I'd rather be a pin-up girl, than zero size."

*Belinda Carlisle*, _Throw Me a Curve_


----------



## Aquarius

‘Humankind’s ultimate goal is discovering the wise one or living God within and with its help the truth that is known by our spirit/soul. That’s the key for opening the doors into the Heavenly Kingdom.’ Rabindranath Tagore edited by Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

‘Wisdom is better than weapons. Yea, it is better for those who see the light of the truth, for the protection of wisdom is like the protection of money. And the advantage of knowledge is that wisdom gives life to those who possess it.' Ecclesiastes chapter 7, verses 11-12


----------



## Winston

"Only if you have been in the deepest valley, can you ever know how magnificent it is to be on the highest mountain."

Richard M. Nixon


----------



## TL Murphy

"Don't forget - half the population is below average intelligence."


----------



## Olly Buckle

TL Murphy said:


> "Don't forget - half the population is below average intelligence."



Most know it is the other half, just like 80% of people know they are better than average drivers.


----------



## Earp

Every scene should be able to answer three questions: "Who wants what from whom? What happens if they don't get it? Why now?” 


 - David Mamet


----------



## Outsider

TL Murphy said:


> "Don't forget - half the population is below average intelligence."



The author of this one must be in the bottom part.  They confused an average and a mean.  Half the population is below the mean intelligence, by definition.  But if the unintelligent are really unintelligent and the others are more closely grouped together, then the average intelligence may be the result of less than half of the population being really stupid.


----------



## Winston

“Some men are born mediocre, some men achieve mediocrity, and some men have mediocrity trust upon them.” 
―  Joseph Heller,  Catch-22


----------



## escorial

better to be a spectacular failure than a mediocre success...David Bowie and he was


----------



## escorial

mistakenly assuming  amassing wealth requires a high IQ


----------



## Aquarius

‘May those who love us do so. And those who don’t love us, may God turn their hearts. And if He cannot do this, may he turn their ankles, so we’ll know them by their limping.’ An Irish Blessing


----------



## Winston




----------



## Aquarius

Winston said:


>



That is so very true!


----------



## Winston




----------



## Bard_Daniel

"_Who controls the past controls the future. Who controls the present controls the past,"

-George Orwell
_


----------



## Amnesiac

I don't know... When I was with the sheriff's department, it was like a front seat view to the end of the world. Most of the time, it felt like we were the last bastion between order and anarchy, and we did our best to preserve the Constitutional rights of those whom we dealt with. Of course, if things took a violent turn, all bets were off until the threat was neutralized. Most of the time, this took the form of subduing the person so that we could all go home safe at the end of our shifts, and the person in question could be safely transported to the county jail.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

This is my own--admittedly a bit corny:

 A Writer is…[FONT=&quot]
A humble, receptive student and negotiator
But the heart that beats within his/her breast
Is a determined savage
Unfamiliar with surrender [/FONT]


----------



## Winston

> I don't know... When I was with the sheriff's department, it was like a front seat view to the end of the world...



That quote wasn't anti-police, it was anti politician (and yes, a bit anti-establishment).
But you do know who Richard Daley of Chicago was, right?


----------



## escorial

reporter asked the shah of Iran..being crowned king of Kings (by himself)..must be lonely with no one to turn to for advice..he replied...there is always god


----------



## Aquarius

‘Beware of the fury of a patient person.’ John Dryden


----------



## Amnesiac

"Vengeance is mine, sayeth the Lord," but he subcontracts with the Army.


----------



## Aquarius

Amnesiac said:


> "Vengeance is mine, sayeth the Lord," but he subcontracts with the Army.



This quote begins to make sense when one replaces the word Lord with the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. It ensures that every one of our thoughts, words and actions returns to us - not as some kind of punishment or vengeance, but for the purpose of teaching us something.


----------



## Winston

"Retire into yourself as much as possible. Associate with people who are likely to improve you. Welcome those whom you are capable of improving. The process is a mutual one. People learn as they teach."     

_Seneca the Younger _


----------



## Aquarius

‘For me good architecture is music set in stone.’ Goethe


----------



## Aquarius

‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’ Albert Einstein, 1879-1955


----------



## CyberWar

"Life is like watching a long and boring movie - there's no point to continue, but you don't want to quit either because you paid for the ticket, and there's a movie-free eternity waiting ahead once it's over." - Myself


----------



## Aquarius

CyberWar said:


> "Life is like watching a long and boring movie - there's no point to continue, but you don't want to quit either because you paid for the ticket, and there's a movie-free eternity waiting ahead once it's over." - Myself



That's probably because you do not yet understand the higher purpose of your earthly existence.


----------



## CyberWar

Aquarius said:


> That's probably because you do not yet understand the higher purpose of your earthly existence.



Well, I'm not one to put much faith in higher purposes. I think there is no purpose but whatever we make for ourselves, our existence being merely a chemical byproduct to the processes of an uncaring Universe, and so far I haven't seen any evidence to the contrary.


----------



## tzebley

"Start writing, no matter what. The water does not flow until the faucet is turned on." -Louis L'Amour


----------



## Aquarius

‘The cause of all pain and suffering of our world is ignorance.’ The Buddha


----------



## tzebley

Aquarius said:


> ‘The cause of all pain and suffering of our world is ignorance.’ The Buddha



Love this quote <3


----------



## Aquarius

tzebley said:


> Love this quote <3



The best thing about it is that it is true!


----------



## Kid Author

“You miss 100% of the shots you never take”
-Wayne Gretzky

”I’m not wierd, I’m limited edition”


----------



## Aquarius

‘We are travellers on a cosmic journey, stardust, swirling and dancing in the eddies and whirlpools of infinity. Life is eternal. We have stopped for a moment to encounter each other, to meet, to love, to share. This is a precious moment. It is a little parenthesis in eternity.’ Paulo Coelho in ‘The Alchemist’


----------



## Winston

_"You might not care about war, but war cares about you."_

Leon Trotsky

_"You might not care about Stalin, Trotsky, but Stalin cares about you."_

Me (all you history geeks will get it)


----------



## Olly Buckle

'Always wear your hard hat'  HSE.


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase a quote from the Paramahansa Yogananda: ‘When you are living and loving God’s way, you recognise in every human being the face of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. The realisation that the light of their love is in everything enters you into a magical living relationship that unites you with the trees, the sky, the stars, people and all other living creatures. Feeling  your oneness with them that is the code of Divine love.’


----------



## Winston

_There is no week nor day nor hour when tyranny may not enter upon this country, if the people lose their roughness and spirit of defiance._
Walt Whitman


----------



## Olly Buckle

"I had rather have a plain, russet-coated Captain, that knows what he fights for, and loves what he knows, than that you call a Gentleman and is nothing else."

Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## escorial

It was a ruff school...we had our own coroner...john Cooper clarke


----------



## Princesisto

"A Government big enough to give you everything you want is big enough to take everything you've got" - Gerald R Ford


----------



## Aquarius

Princesisto said:


> "A Government big enough to give you everything you want is big enough to take everything you've got" - Gerald R Ford



Has any government of our world ever done the former? One cannot help wondering! So what right have they to do the latter?


----------



## Jowqui

One from my ingenuous friend. 

"I know where I am, but I don't know the way"


----------



## seigfried007

_"*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!*"


Gosh dang, that's a mouthful. Makes me wonder if Lovecraft just banged around on his keyboard til it looked good enough_


----------



## Kajaxis

"No rest, no mercy, no matter what."

- Akroma, angel of wrath. 

This quote was taken from the card game Magic: the Gathering. I love it because it just sounds so powerful. I work it into day-to-day life when possible, haha.


----------



## Aquarius

seigfried007 said:


> _"*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!*"_



To find out what the above means, take a look at the following:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...'nafh+cthulhu+r'lyeh+wgah'nagl+fhtagn+meaning


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

Kajaxis said:


> "No rest, no mercy, no matter what."
> 
> - Akroma, angel of wrath.
> 
> This quote was taken from the card game Magic: the Gathering.



What please does the Angel of Peace have to say?


----------



## Aquarius

‘You will understand what love truly is when you stop thinking of it as a feeling. To love is not to have a feeling for someone but to live in love and do everything with love – speak, walk, eat, breathe, study with love. We then have brought all our organs, cells and faculties into a state of harmony, so that they vibrate in unison with God’s light and peace. Love is a permanent state of consciousness. Those who have attained it feel their whole being imbued with Divine  energy and everything they do is a melody.’

Omraan Mikhael Aivanhov(1900-1986)

* * *​


----------



## escorial

Einstien said.(para)...if all the bee's go humanity would have seven years


----------



## seigfried007

> It ain't over till it's over
> 
> 
> When you come to a fork in the road, take it.
> 
> You can observe a lot by just watching.
> 
> If you don't know where you are going, you'll end up someplace else.
> 
> It's like déjà vu all over again.
> 
> The future ain't what it used to be.
> 
> No one goes there nowadays, it’s too crowded.
> 
> Baseball is ninety percent mental and the other half is physical.
> 
> In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is.
> 
> You've got to be very careful if you don't know where you are going, because you might not get there


--Yogi Berra


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Einstien said.(para)...if all the bee's go humanity would have seven years



I keep hearing these dire warnings of doom if bees die. I am most unsure about them. Our main sources of staple foodstuffs are grasses, wind pollinated, and potatoes, propagated from tubers. Of other food plants I can't off hand think of any that are totally dependant on bees, most are mainly pollinated by flies of various sorts. Bees don't much like open flowers like apple and cherry, they go for things like sages where the flower is closed. There might be a problem with clover crops and some sorts of beans, but not all bees are endangered, there are some sorts of bumble bee and solitary bee that are doing much better without the competition from lots of honey bees which have died from varroa. Maybe he should have stuck with physics.


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> Einstien said.(para)...if all the bee's go humanity would have seven years



He evidently underestimated the importance of hoverflies too. They are key pollinators and increasing in numbers now apparently.


----------



## Aquarius

JustRob said:


> He evidently underestimated the importance of hoverflies too. They are key pollinators and increasing in numbers now apparently.



Good to hear that!


----------



## seigfried007

BRIGHT SKY FIRE BURN EYES!


----------



## James Wolfe

This was a quote from me about 5 months before I was terminated from my old job.  (P.S. my new job is so much better)

"Time to get the hell out of retail... and Pharmacy while i'm at it!" - James Wolfe

suffice to say, I am no longer in either.


----------



## Schalk

''Start where you are. Use what you have. Do what you can.'' _Arthur Ashe
_Pretty simple, isn't it? Most of the time I'm getting surprised by the people's attitude who are trapped in the cages that they have built on their own. World is a very big place and no one can make you do something you don't want to do. Go out, meet with new people, thumb a ride, get rid of the people and the places that makes you feel trapped. You can think like ''Eh, it's easy to say..'' but believe me I was one of those until 2012. When I decided to leave my comfort zone, leave the people I know, the place I was born in I was still too young actually. My biggest dream was to find a small hotel for sale in Canary Islands in a small town and run it on my own. And of course at first everyone said it was a bad idea to start a new life in a place that I barely know. But here I am now and happy to live the life I choose, not the life which was choosen for me when I was born.


----------



## Winston

"Ya ever wonder why they would sell rubber vomit?  Why?
 Because the rubber dog shit sold so well."

Lenny Bruce


----------



## Mish

“The Light failed; but the Darkness that followed was more than loss of light. In that hour was made a Darkness that seemed not lack but a thing with being of its own: for it was indeed made by malice out of Light, and it had power to pierce the eye, and to enter heart and mind, and strangle the very will” J. R. R. Tolkien

It's from "The Silmarillion". I'm just a chapter away from finishing it. What an amazing book!


----------



## James Wolfe

"Let the Darkness Grow" - Mandarr

:-"


----------



## Aquarius

Mish said:


> “The Light failed; but the Darkness that followed was more than loss of light. In that hour was made a Darkness that seemed not lack but a thing with being of its own: for it was indeed made by malice out of Light, and it had power to pierce the eye, and to enter heart and mind, and strangle the very will” J. R. R. Tolkien
> 
> It's from "The Silmarillion". I'm just a chapter away from finishing it. What an amazing book!



Sounds like he is talking about the religions of our world.


----------



## Earp

At one magical instant in your early childhood, the page of a book—that string of confused, alien ciphers—shivered into meaning. Words spoke to you, gave up their secrets; at that moment, whole universes opened. You became, irrevocably, a reader.

 - Alberto Manguel


----------



## Aquarius

I don't share Manguel's view. I remember it being more like the slow lifting of a curtain that reveals new worlds. The same happened to me with every new language I learnt.


----------



## Earp

To me, the greatest pleasure of writing is not what it's about, but the music the words make.


 - Truman Capote


----------



## Aquarius

‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ The Talmud 
‘Nothing befalls human beings, except what is in their nature to endure.’ Paraphrasing the Roman Emperor and philosopher Marcus Aurelius, 121 – 180 C.E.
And that is because, long before reappearing on this plane, during our stay in the world of light we ourselves choose the pathway we are going to walk next time round. Aquarius


----------



## Winston

An Admiral spoke to us regarding the US' policly of "containing" our advesaries:

"We need to shift our emphasis from low intensity conflicts to preparing for engagements with near-peer advesaries.  Like China and The Artist Formerly Known as The Soviet Union."

Anyone under thirty probably didn't get that one.  I chortled.


----------



## KenTR

"You are dripping, sir."

-W.P. Mayhew


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Do you like Kipling?"

"I don't know, I've never kippled."

Punch cartoon.


----------



## JustRob

Olly Buckle said:


> "Do you like Kipling?"
> 
> "I don't know, I've never kippled."
> 
> Punch cartoon.



Oh, surely we can improvise on that though.

"Do you like the latest Hemingway?"

"No, I found a lot of the edges frayed."


----------



## AnalenaDiane

Not sure where this quote is from... I only remember my grandfather repeating this to me over and over:

"Practice makes perfect... only if practice is perfect."


----------



## Winston

_Democrats are dumb and Republicans are stupid, but the difference between dumb and stupid is dumb isn't funny. Dumb is when you say something and the whole room goes, 'What did he say?'_
*Lewis Black*


----------



## Earp

When I was a child, adults would tell me not to make things up, warning me of what would happen if I did. As far as I can tell so far, it seems to involve lots of foreign travel and not having to get up too early in the morning.


 - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Rogue

[FONT=&Verdana]“The happy ending of the fairy tale, the myth, and the divine comedy of the soul, is to be read, not as a contradiction, but as a transcendence of the universal tragedy of Man. The subjective world remains what it was, but because of a shift of emphasis within the subject, is beheld as though transformed. Where formerly life and death contended, now enduring being is made manifest—as indifferent to the accident of time as water boiling in a pot is to the destiny of a bubble, or as the cosmos to the appearance and disappearance of a galaxy of stars.”

[/FONT]​ *Joseph Campbell, [/FONT]*_[FONT=&Verdana]The Hero with a Thousand Faces_​ _[FONT=&Verdana]
 [/FONT]_​ [FONT=&Verdana]“One of the biggest roles of science fiction is to prepare people to accept the future without pain and to encourage a flexibility of mind. Politicians should read science fiction, not westerns and detective stories.”

[/FONT]​ *Arthur C. Clarke, [/FONT]*_[FONT=&Verdana]The Making of Kubrick’s 2001_​ ​ ​ [FONT=&Verdana]“Our situation, the human situation, is, in the final analysis, neither grim nor meaningful but funny. The wisest people are the clowns.”

[/FONT]​ *Philip K. Dick, [/FONT]*_[FONT=&Verdana]The Golden Man – Introduction, 1980_​ _[FONT=&Verdana]
 [/FONT]_​ “It is good to be a cynic — it is better to be a contented cat — and it is best not to exist at all. Universal suicide is the most logical thing in the world — we reject it only because of our primitive cowardice and childish fear of the dark. If we were sensible, we would seek death — the same blissful blank which we enjoyed before we existed.”​ ​ *H.P. Lovecraft, [/FONT]*_[FONT=&Verdana]To Quebec and the Stars – "Nietzscheism and Realism"_​


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, The Making of Kubrick’s 2001", how did he come to write that? Clairvoyance ? He must have died at least 50 years before it was made.


"If an Empire were made of sand, it would be pounded to dust by the economists" Napoleon.


----------



## Aquarius

‘We are travellers on a cosmic journey, stardust, swirling and dancing in the eddies and whirlpools of infinity. Life is eternal. We have stopped for a moment to encounter each other, to meet, to love, to share. This is a precious moment. It is a little parenthesis in eternity.’ Paulo Coelho in ‘The Alchemist’


----------



## Olly Buckle

"For states, as for individuals, true prosperity consists, not in acquiring or invading the domains of others, but in making the best of one's own"

This from Talleyrand, the guy who was not only Napoleon's foreign minister, but served in the same sort of capacity for the monarchs who ruled either side of Napoleon and represented France at the post war conference to decide how to split up the Empire. He represented the guy whose soldiers lived off the land and who pillaged the countries he conquered, and was renowned as a sly, conniving diplomat of the very worst kind. Bet he was very convincing and serious when he said it


----------



## Rogue

Olly Buckle said:


> "Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, The Making of Kubrick’s 2001", how did he come to write that? Clairvoyance ? He must have died at least 50 years before it was made.
> 
> 
> "If an Empire were made of sand, it would be pounded to dust by the economists" Napoleon.



You didn't know that Doyle was part of the Time Traveling Illuminati? I thought that was common knowledge.

That's supposed to be Arthur C. Clarke (fixing it). I kept the right quote and must have deleted the wrong name when I copied this from Word. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## Frostmobi

"A sound soul dwells within a sound mind and a sound body." - first heard it from Atsushi Okubo (unsure if he is the original author).


----------



## Aquarius

Frostmobi said:


> "A sound soul dwells within a sound mind and a sound body." - first heard it from Atsushi Okubo (unsure if he is the original author).



Please take a look at the following: http://ancientolympics.arts.kuleuven.be/eng/TE010EN.html


----------



## Frostmobi

Aquarius said:


> Please take a look at the following: http://ancientolympics.arts.kuleuven.be/eng/TE010EN.html



Thank you so much! It is great knowing the story and author of this amazing motto. It is truly one of the writings that has struck me deeply.


----------



## Sustrai

God is a comedian playing to an audience too afraid to laugh.  _*-Voltaire-*_


----------



## Earp

You will learn more from a glorious failure than you ever will from something that you never finished.

 - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Aquarius

Trying all the wrong things first is better than doing nothing. If we learn something from every experience that comes our way, we are not wasting our time. Knowing that with the help and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible, as long as we do not give up the hope that something can be done there is every chance that we shall succeed in the end. There is nothing wrong and everything right with trying many different things that turn out to be wrong. That’s the only way anyone can find out what’s right for them at any given time. The things and relationships that were appropriate earlier in our life, may have outlived their usefulness and later on are no longer of value and required.

From 'Trying All The Wrong Things First' 

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Ditchweed242

Not sure if these are attributable to anyone but I have thought
them for a long time.

The first rule of being polite is realizing when you can't be.


No one should suffer merely because I don't like them.


----------



## becwriter

I have my own variation of one of my Dad's favorites:

"Plan your work, work your plan." becomes "Plan your play, play your plan".

I'm retired...


----------



## Aquarius

Ditchweed242 said:


> Not sure if these are attributable to anyone but I have thought
> them for a long time.
> 
> The first rule of being polite is realizing when you can't be. No one should suffer merely because I don't like them.



'I believe that it is possible to love people without liking them.' Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

‘The best and most beautiful things in our world cannot be seen or even touched. They have to be felt with our heart.’ Helen Keller


----------



## Son of Sun

Better a dumb mouth than a vacant skull


----------



## Irwin

Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold.
~ W.B. Yeats

That perfectly represents what's going on in the world today.


----------



## Dan Rhys

Surprisingly, James Dean came up with my favorite quote: "You can't be strong without knowing how to be gentle."


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

_"People that say money can't buy Happiness never had either one." - _Unknown


----------



## Olly Buckle

"All men are cremated equal"  Spike Milligan


----------



## Earp

I suspect that most authors don't really want criticism, not even constructive criticism. They want straight-out, unabashed, unashamed, fulsome, informed, naked praise, arriving by the shipload every fifteen minutes or so.

 - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Gofa

Better your sand castles lack realism
than your realism lack sand castles


----------



## Aquarius

‘It is during our darkest moments that we need to focus on remembering that there is a light at the end of every tunnel.’ Aristotle Onassis


----------



## Aquarius

That sounds very Irish to me. Delightful!


----------



## JonF

"Writing is the art of making words. Editing is the art of making words not suck."

Unknown


----------



## Irwin

A square peg will fit in a round hole,
given a big enough mallet.
~ Irwin


----------



## REBtexas

_"Tell you Ma & tell your Pa, our love-s gonna grow ooowah ooowah." _What famous person said this?


----------



## Aquarius

REBtexas said:


> _"Tell you Ma & tell your Pa, our love-s gonna grow ooowah ooowah." _What famous person said this?



Bob Dylan. Well, he wrote it in one of his songs, so didn't actually say it. -


----------



## Olly Buckle

Aquarius said:


> Bob Dylan. Well, he wrote it in one of his songs, so didn't actually say it. -



Yes, but he was referencing someone else's song. Was it 'Rock a Johnny', something like that.


----------



## DeClarke

"Man did not create harmony; harmony created man." 
I said it, while walking through my home, philosophizing to myself.


----------



## indianroads

Aquarius said:


> Bob Dylan. Well, he wrote it in one of his songs, so didn't actually say it. -



Back in the mid-60's he lived about a mile from our house - and we'd go up to his place on occasion (my father was a drug dealer... that's why we were there). The great music critic that I am, I never though Dylan would be a success because his voice was so awful. Janis Joplin OTOH (also a customer) I thought was amazing - saw her and her band Big Brother and the Holding Company perform at the Matrix in SF several times.

My favorite quote? Sometimes it's something of mine, but often it's something that catches my eye while reading. Above them all, Ray Bradbury is god (I'm a SciFi addict). Every time I read about books being banned, I think of his book Fahrenheit 451, and advise everyone to read or reread it. Gorgeous prose with a message.



> *Excerpt:*
> It was a pleasure to burn.
> 
> 
> It was a special pleasure to see things eaten, to see things blackened and changed. With the brass nozzle in his fists, with this great python spitting its venomous kerosene upon the world, the blood pounded in his head, and his hands were the hands of some amazing conductor playing all the symphonies of blazing and burning to bring down the tatters and charcoal ruins of history. With his symbolic helmet numbered 451 on his stolid head, and his eyes all orange flame with the thought of what came next, he flicked the igniter and the house jumped up in a gorging fire that burned the evening sky red and yellow and black. He strode in a swarm of fireflies. He wanted above all, like the old joke, to shove a marshmallow on a stick in the furnace, while the flapping pigeon-winged books died on the porch and lawn of the house. While the books went up in sparkling whirls and blew away on a wind turned dark with burning.
> 
> 
> Montag grinned the fierce grin of all men singed and driven back by flame.
> 
> 
> He knew that when he returned to the firehouse, he might wink at himself, a minstrel man, burnt-corked, in the mirror. Later, going to sleep, he would feel the fiery smile still gripped by his face muscles, in the dark. It never went away, that smile, it never went away as long as he remembered.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Above them all, Robert Heinlein is god (I'm a SciFi addict). Every time I read about books being banned, I think of his book Fahrenheit 451



That was not Heinlien, he was 'Stranger in a strange land', among many others. Ray Bradbury wrote Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> Yes, but he was referencing someone else's song. Was it 'Rock a Johnny', something like that.



Maybe you can find the answer to that question here: 

https://www.nme.com/photos/bob-dylan-the-stories-behind-70-of-his-greatest-songs-1427587 :-}


----------



## indianroads

Olly Buckle said:


> That was not Heinlien, he was 'Stranger in a strange land', among many others. Ray Bradbury wrote Fahrenheit 451.



Face palm.

Correct, absolutely. Heinlein is another favorite, loved Stranger in a Strange Land - I even wrote about it in my first (autobiographical) 2 books. Asimov too - his book 'The Gods Themselves' is brilliant.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The power of Google, 'Rack a day Johnny'.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lqn_XhVNXI


----------



## bazz cargo

No-one ever gets out of life alive. 

See you on the other side.


----------



## Aquarius

bazz cargo said:


> No-one ever gets out of life alive.
> 
> See you on the other side.



Sorry bazz. Can't see it that way! The way I understand the matter these days, all of us get away from this plane alive and well, even though for a long time we are unaware that this is the case.


----------



## -xXx-

There is no word without meter,
nor is there any meter without words.
—Natya Shastra


----------



## [Cat]astrophe

[h=2]“You’ve gotta dance like there’s nobody watching, Love like you’ll never be hurt, Sing like there’s nobody listening, And live like it’s heaven on earth.” -William W. Purkey[/h]and...

"Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much" -Oscar Wilde


----------



## SodaLord

I need to write down my quotes. Whenever I say something that really impresses me, I usually remember it for a few days... and then promptly forget it...
Although, I'm sure I'll remember something really clever at some inconvenient time in the middle of the night hahaha!

Other than that, I've always particularly subscribed to the Socrates quote "Wisest is he who knows not".  It's crazy to me _JUST_ how much that Dunning-Kruger study from the late 90s really mirrors what ole Socco was saying nearly 4,000 years ago!


----------



## Irwin

How did that 15 year old get a gun?
~ Irwin, after reading the news


----------



## Aquarius

‘Believe you can and you are halfway there.’ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Olly Buckle

I just found this,


"Little man, take your destiny into your own hands and build your life on rock. Tell your fellow workers all over the world that you are no longer willing to work for death, but only for life.
Wilhelm Reich.

I am not sure why 'Little' man, but the overall sentiment is spot on.


----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> "Little man, take your destiny into your own hands and build your life on rock. Tell your fellow workers all over the world that you are no longer willing to work for death, but only for life." Wilhelm Reich.
> 
> I am not sure why 'Little' man, but the overall sentiment is spot on.



It sounds to me that this quote is a literal translation of the German original. 'Kleiner Mann Was Nun?' is the title of a book by Hans Fallada. 'What Now Little Man?' Little man stands for ordinary people, folks everywhere. Once upon a time that meant men . . . 

Please take a look at the following: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Man,_What_Now?_(novel)


----------



## Olly Buckle

interesting, thank you.


----------



## Aquarius

‘We are what we think. All that we are was created by our own thoughts. With their help all of us together have made our world the way it is at present. When we think, speak and act with a pure mind, in due course nothing but more of the same can return to us. This empowers us to bring about happiness and contentment that follows us like a shadow that no-one will ever take from us.’ Dalai Lama updated by Aquarius


----------



## Amnesiac

Her: I love kids!
Me: Me too! I have so many great recipes!
Her: ....
Me: What! Jeez...


----------



## Amnesiac

"Maybe he was the designated driver because he was the only sober one in the bunch." (Me, after reading an article about an 8-year old being stopped in Florida, driving a vehicle, with his father in the backseat.)


----------



## Kopely

You're born an original, don't die a copy. -John Mason


----------



## Amnesiac

I wrote this the other day:

It's interesting that when we change the language, we change the vision  we hold in our mind. When we change that, we imagine something new,  which then becomes the creation of something new. Then, as our creation  happens, our expectations change. Wherever our attention is; wherever are expectations lie, this is  what we are spending our coin of life on.

I hear people praying for  health, praying for more money, a better job, etc. but when we pray FOR  something, aren't we only affirming (and thereby more deeply  entrenching) its lack? Instead, focus on the emotion and joy of having  already received that which you wish to create in your life.


----------



## escorial

You can't eat money....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Money won't buy you friends, but you sure get a better class of enemy.  I heard it attributed to Mae West, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Amnesiac

escorial said:


> You can't eat money....



No, but you can buy food, transportation, clothing, shelter, and a box of tissue for when you find that your mansion, yacht, massive bank account, stable of racehorses, and garage full of McLarens, Lotus, Ferraris, and Aston-Martins just makes you so miserable, you burst into tears while floating around in your swimming pool with a martini that your butler has prepared for you.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Money will buy you a dog, love will make its tail wag.


----------



## escorial

....Cree Indians: “When the last tree is cut down, the last fish *eaten and the last stream poisoned, you will realize that you cannot eat money.”*


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> Money will buy you a dog, love will make its tail wag.



what has luv made you dooo


----------



## Amnesiac

"If you can't, don't, or won't understand me, then you're just going to have to trust me." -Amnesiac


----------



## Olly Buckle

"We can't do anything to change the world until capitalism crumbles. In the meanwhile we should all go shopping to console ourselves."
Banksy.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Oh Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels around your throne, please help me to never forget that there is nothing that can happen to me today or ever that I, hand in hand with You, cannot conquer and overcome.’ Aquarius


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't know how accurate this is, it is from memory.

"Do not fear death, death is a natural process, only fools and children are afraid of natural processes."

He died young, but he was one of the more active emperors, taming the German border and writing 'Meditations'.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Every day give a stranger one of your smiles. It could be the only ray of sunshine they are getting to see all day.’ Anon


----------



## Pulse

*Creator and recipient*

‘The art work presents a unity, alike in its effect and in its creation, and this implies a spiritual unity between the artist and the recipient.  Although temporary and symbolic only, this produces a satisfaction which suggests that it is more than a matter of passing identification of two individuals, that it is the potential restoration of a union with the cosmos which once existed and then was lost. . . . The individual urge to restore this lost unity is an essential factor in the production of human cultural values.’  Otto Rank, _Microcosm and Macrocosm_, cited in _Art and Artist: creative urge and personality development_ (New York: W. W. Norton & Co., 1989), p.ix.


----------



## Aquarius

'I don't believe that the union of the Cosmos and us was ever interrupted. The Cosmos, i.e. God the Great Father/Mother of all life, always has been and forever will be as much part of us as we are part of Him/Her/Them. The time has come when ever more of us waking up to this awareness and of humankind's higher nature and reality, the spirit realm.' Aquarius


----------



## Pulse

Maybe it was lost to the writer, who was one of Freud's and Jung's contemporaries, but not to his reader.  As long as the latter is the creator, all is well.

That reminds me of another quotation from Philip Sidney's _The Defense of Poesy_. In comparison to nature, whose 'world is brazen', he claimed, 'the poets deliver only a golden . . . with the force of divine breath'; but he urges  'right honour to the heavenly Maker of thatmaker’, i.e. tribute to the Creator he believed in.


----------



## Gofa

Ok Olly

dont worry it will all be fine in the morning 

do you know how often this is true   Again and again and again

where as 

oh shit we are all going to die 

is true only once


----------



## Olly Buckle

Gofa said:


> Ok Olly
> 
> dont worry it will all be fine in the morning
> 
> do you know how often this is true   Again and again and again
> 
> where as
> 
> oh shit we are all going to die
> 
> is true only once



Ah, but one is only true sometimes, or is wrong sometimes depending how you look at it.

The other is always true, it might take years and years, but it is always true.


----------



## Aquarius

Gofa said:


> . . . oh shit we are all going to die is true only once



To my mind that never happens either!


----------



## Xander416

Do favorite quotes have to really "mean" anything, or can they just be something funny you read in a book that stuck with you? Apologies if this has already been answered somewhere in the past 260 pages. That's ... a lot to read even when confined at home because of the current zombie apocalpse. :black_eyed:


----------



## Aquarius

I am glad you are mentioning this point. This thread was created for any kind of quote that the writer feels is worth sharing with others, so they too can enjoy it.


----------



## Xander416

Okay, well, I quite enjoyed John Birmingham's Axis of Time series of novels and this little tidbit from Chapter 3 of one of the follow-up novellas, _Stalin's Hammer: Rome_, always makes me chuckle.

"'She offered her honor, he honored her offer, and all night long it was on her and off her.'" - Julia Duffy (not the IRL actress, mind you) quoting a _New York Times_ article about the nature of her relationship with Harry Windsor


----------



## Irwin

Everybody's different
except for me.
I'm the same.
~ Irwin


----------



## Irwin

Some people see a glass as half empty.
Some see it as half full.
I see it as one quarter full
for my eyesight isn't very good.


----------



## Tyrisalthan

Whenever you borrow, return it in timely fashion and in better shape than it was before you got it. It was inconvenience enough for them to lend it to you in the first place.


----------



## Amnesiac

Aquarius said:


> To my mind that never happens either!



Just like the seasons: Rebirth, life, death, rebirth, life, death, rebirth... The Ouroboros.


----------



## escorial

Nigella bites...a French historian remarked about British food..eat  breakfast three times a day...


----------



## escorial

According to the hairy bikers the saying about the English breaky was attributed to Somerset maughan...could the domestic godess be wong


----------



## Olly Buckle

“I am not lost, for I know where I am. But however, where I am may be lost.” Winnie the Pooh


----------



## hvysmker

"Never make an important decision on Friday the thirteenth, especially if it falls on a Tuesday." Albert Alligator to Pogo Possum.


----------



## petergrimes

"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." Oscar Wilde

"I've been in the gutter, many times and it occured to me that Wilde had never experienced 21st century light pollution." Peter Grimes


----------



## Winston

*"The harder I work, the luckier I get."*

Samuel Goldwyn


----------



## Irwin

"A country that could be brought to its knees this quickly was sick well before the virus arrived."
~Michelle Goldberg


----------



## hvysmker

"We have met the enemy ... and he is us." Pogo Possum.


----------



## Aquarius

hvysmker said:


> "We have met the enemy ... and he is us." Pogo Possum.



So very true!


----------



## Aquarius

Irwin said:


> "A country that could be brought to its knees this quickly was sick well before the virus arrived." Michelle Goldberg



And that is true for our whole world!


----------



## petergrimes

I think in times like these, it is important to remember what really counts. The NHS, everyone pulling together, helping each other out. Nobody for me, put it better than...

"there's no such thing as society." Margaret Thatcher​


----------



## sean121

We do what we have to do in order to do what we want to do.


----------



## Pazcore1

When there’s alway biscuits in the tin, where’s the fun in biscuits?  (Gary, Men behaving badly)


----------



## kormit

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]"I never let schooling interfere with my education."
-Mark Twain[/FONT]


----------



## Ralph Rotten

"Big girls need luvin' too,"
Ralph Rotten


----------



## Aquarius

‘Don’t buy a telescope, just walk closer to what you want to see.’ Cecilia Ahern in ‘How To Fall In Love’


----------



## Olly Buckle

"So Debbie McGee, what first attracted you to the millionaire Paul Daniels?"  Caroline Aherne AKA Mrs Merton.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’ Albert Einstein, 1879-1955


----------



## Winston

"_I learned a lot from Richard Nixon."
_

Donald J. Trump, President
United States of America


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Is Coronavirus sneaking around in a fake moustache and glasses? If we drop our guard, will it slip us a Micky Finn? What the hell is ‘stay alert’ supposed to mean?"

JK Rowling.

Dave Ward, general secretary of the Communication Workers Union, said, "Stay alert? It's a deadly virus not a zebra crossing."


----------



## Aquarius

‘You will understand what love truly is when you stop thinking of it as a feeling. To love is not to have a feeling for someone but to live in love and do everything with love – speak, walk, eat, breathe, study with love. We then have brought all our organs, cells and faculties into a state of harmony, so that they vibrate in unison with God’s light and peace. Love is a permanent state of consciousness. Those who have attained it feel their whole being imbued with Divine  energy and everything they do is a melody.’ 

Omraan Mikhael Aivanhov(1900-1986)


----------



## Smith

Write drunk, edit hungover.

-Earnest Hennessy


----------



## hvysmker

Smith said:


> Write drunk, edit hungover.
> 
> -Earnest Hennessy



"*Write* *drunk,* *edit* sober." These lines have been  famously and repeatedly credited to the legendary writer, Ernest  Hemingway, although there is no evidence that he ever said those words.

I couldn't find a writer named Earnest Hennessy.


----------



## Winston

hvysmker said:


> ...I couldn't find a writer named Earnest Hennessy.



Solved:
[video=youtube_share;81k2omhSxxE]https://youtu.be/81k2omhSxxE[/video]

“You live and learn. At any rate, you live.” 
― Douglas Adams, _Mostly Harmless_


----------



## brookejeanxo

"I shut my eyes and all the world drops dead;
I lift my eyes and all is born again." - Sylvia Plath, _The Bell Jar
_


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is a line in a Frank Zappa song,

"Don't you jive me with your cosmic debris."


----------



## Winston

During the height of The Vietnam War, someone asked Johnny Cash:
"_Are you a Dove, or a Hawk_?"  

His reply:
"_Well, I suppose I'm a Dove... with claws_."


----------



## Winston

“It is foolish and wrong to mourn the men who died. Rather, we should thank God that such men lived.” 

― George S. Patton Jr.


----------



## Smith

Write drunk, edit hungover. - Earnest Hennessy


---


Not sure if I posted that one already, but here's another by the real Ernest Hemingway.


"All good books are alike in that they are truer than if they had really happened, and after you are finished reading one, you will feel that all that happened to you and afterwards belongs to you: the good and the bad, the ecstasy, the remorse and sorrow, the people and the places and how the weather was. If you can get so that you can give that to people, then you are a writer." - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Aquarius

‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ The Talmud and paraphrasing the Roman Emperor and philosopher Marcus Aurelius, 121 – 180 C.E.: ‘Nothing befalls human beings, except what is in their nature to endure.’ And that is because, long before reappearing on this plane, in the world of light we ourselves choose the pathway we are going to walk next time round. Aquarius


----------



## Tryon

I'm with Gus, fo' sho'.

"My main skills are talking and cooking biscuits.  And getting drunk on the porch."  --  Gus McCrae via Larry McMurtry


----------



## hvysmker

Don't expect success, and you'll always achieve your goal.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Both from the conductor Sir Thomas Beecham:

To a cellist:

Madam, you have between your legs an instrument capable of giving pleasure to thousands and all you can do is scratch it.

"Have you heard any Stockhausen" Beecham was asked. "No, but I believe I have stepped in some."​


----------



## petergrimes

"Whoever it was that said actions speak louder than birds never met my mam."

petergrimes


----------



## Lee Messer

Whoever appeals to the law against his fellow man is either a fool or a coward
Whoever cannot take care of themselves without that law is both
For a wounded man shall say to his assailant
'If I live, I will kill you. If I die, You are forgiven'
Such is the rule of honour

Omerta-Lamb Of God​


----------



## Lee Messer

It is a fine thing to establish one's own religion in one's heart, not to be dependent on tradition and second-hand ideals. Life will seem to you, later, not a lesser, but a greater thing.
D. H. Lawrence


----------



## Lee Messer

This is the very worst wickedness, that we refuse to acknowledge the passionate evil that is in us. This makes us secret and rotten.
D. H. Lawrence


----------



## Joker

When Alexander the Great asked Diogynis if there was anything he could do for him.

"Step aside. You're blocking the sun."


----------



## Aquarius

Lee Messer said:


> This is the very worst wickedness, that we refuse to acknowledge the passionate evil that is in us. This makes us secret and rotten. D. H. Lawrence



That which is dark, evil and ugly in every human being's nature needs to be nailed to the cross of our earthly existence, so that our own God or Christ nature can take over. And that's the higher esoteric meaning behind the surface words of the Jesus legend's man on the cross.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Wisdom is better than weapons. Yea, it is better for those who see the light of the truth, for the protection of wisdom is like the protection of money. And the advantage of knowledge is that wisdom gives life to those who possess it.' Ecclesiastes chapter 7, verses 11-12


----------



## Aquarius

Lee Messer said:


> Whoever appeals to the law against his fellow man is either a fool or a coward
> Whoever cannot take care of themselves without that law is both
> For a wounded man shall say to his assailant
> 'If I live, I will kill you. If I die, You are forgiven'
> Such is the rule of honour
> 
> Omerta-Lamb Of God​



Living without the awareness that life in the whole of Creation, therefore we and our world, have always been subject to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, that's what brought every bit of the miseries our world has ever experienced into being, including the present unhappy and extremely unhealthy situation. It's up to each and every one of us to do their share of bringing it to its natural and happy ending. The choice, as ever is ours.


----------



## Lee Messer

My words on karma:

Karma mathematically works just like a propagation wave within a finite system.
Imagine dropping a drop of water into a puddle. The waves will propagate to the edges, and then return to the exact spot where the drop hit.
This is how we describe karma.

The propagation wave affects all molecules within that puddle twice before returning.
Karma then travels out in waves of negativity, or evil whichever way you see it.
The propagation wave hurts everyone else before returning to you.
So, it would be obvious that when you commit evil needlessly, you are cumulating evil in this system.

I've watched this cycle propagate with a self-resonant feedback loop, and grow for four decades now. It didn't used to be so evident.
There's a lot of evil these days. It's like it's infected everyone. People didn't used to be crazy like today. I think some group of people is making everyone evil.
I'm no saint, but I've learned to be a good person, so yeah... I believe in karma.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Lee Messer said:


> My words on karma:
> 
> Karma mathematically works just like a propagation wave within a finite system.
> Imagine dropping a drop of water into a puddle. The waves will propagate to the edges, and then return to the exact spot where the drop hit.
> This is how we describe karma.
> 
> The propagation wave affects all molecules within that puddle twice before returning.
> Karma then travels out in waves of negativity, or evil whichever way you see it.
> The propagation wave hurts everyone else before returning to you.
> So, it would be obvious that when you commit evil needlessly, you are cumulating evil in this system.
> 
> I've watched this cycle propagate with a self-resonant feedback loop, and grow for four decades now. It didn't used to be so evident.
> There's a lot of evil these days. It's like it's infected everyone. People didn't used to be crazy like today. I think some group of people is making everyone evil.
> I'm no saint, but I've learned to be a good person, so yeah... I believe in karma.



That's the thing I like about quotes...................... their brevity.


----------



## Lee Messer

Imagine dropping a drop of water into a puddle. The waves will propagate to the edges, and then return to the exact spot where the drop hit.
So, it would be obvious that when you commit evil needlessly, you are cumulating evil in this system.

There... Bloggs. Fixed it.

Lol. You quoted me by the way.


----------



## petergrimes

What is 'evil'?


----------



## Amnesiac

"Politics is the second-oldest profession in the world, and bears an amazing resemblance to the first!" (I don't remember who said it.) My own commentary after: 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue: The best little whorehouse in Maryland!


----------



## TL Murphy

_“To understand the world, you must first understand a place like Mississippi.”

William Faulkner_


----------



## Joker

“But there seems to have been an actual decline in rational thinking. The United States had become a place where entertainers and professional athletes were mistaken for people of importance. They were idolized and treated as leaders; their opinions were sought on everything and they took themselves just as seriously — after all, if an athlete is paid a million or more a year, he knows he is important … so his opinions of foreign affairs and domestic policies must be important, too, even though he proves himself to be both ignorant and subliterate every time he opens his mouth. (Most of his fans were just as ignorant and unlettered; the disease was spreading.)”
― *Robert A. Heinlein, *To Sail Beyond the Sunset


----------



## Aquarius

‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today.’ [FONT=&Verdana]

Martin Luther, father of the Reformation in Germany, 1483-1546

* * *
[/FONT]​


----------



## Lee Messer

petergrimes said:


> What is 'evil'?



Clive Barker's best:

No tears please, it's a waste of good suffering. (eternal suffering)

_Writing about the unholy is one way of writing about what is sacred. (The opposite of sacred)

__Evil, however powerful it seemed, could be undone by its own appetite. (insatiable malevolence)

__Three is the number of those who do holy work; Two is the number of those who do lover's work; One is the number of those who do perfect evil Or perfect good. (Prime above all religion, and all goodness)

"An amalgam of sexual excess and demonic elegance, as likely to fuck you as tear out your heart"  (Demonic Lust)


__

_


----------



## Lee Messer

My words-

"Evil is that thing that watches you from under your bed while you pray. It is the only thing that would savor the look on your face as it raped you to death. Evil's only disappointment is that you could never comprehend how much it hates you."


... at least that's what I remember from my nightmares when I was a kid.


----------



## Aquarius

'Everything in the whole of Creation is from God and of God, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. And every one of us is a spark of great light. Therefore, all powers and characteristics that are in God are also in us, the highest as well as the lowest. Nobody is all bad or good. We are all a mixture of both. Our dark and evil side is meant to be overcome and left behind and the more our higher nature takes over, it dies a natural death. Christianity's dying man on the cross is a symbolism for this part of our education in the earthly school of life.' Aquarius


----------



## Winston

"Only if you have been in the deepest valley can you ever know how magnificent it is to be on the highest mountain."
Richard M. Nixon


----------



## john1298

"So in all things as you want people to do to you, so do you to them" - Jesus Christ.


----------



## Aquarius

john1298 said:


> "So in all things as you want people to do to you, so do you to them" - Jesus Christ.



Another hidden reference to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. Good advice! For what we send into our world, like a boomerang unerringly finds its way to us.


----------



## Aquarius

‘Kindness in words creates confidence, in thinking profoundness and in giving love.’ Lao-tzu


----------



## Smith

"Creation is an embarrassing process, and dreams are embarrassing as well." - Kaiki Deishu

And that's okay.


----------



## Winston

"Freedom had been hunted round the globe; reason was considered as rebellion; and the slavery of fear had made men afraid to think. But such is the irresistible nature of truth, that all it asks, — and all it wants, — is the liberty of appearing. The sun needs no inscription to distinguish him from darkness“ — Thomas Paine, book Rights of Man

Source: https://quotepark.com/quotes/1940396-thomas-paine-freedom-had-been-hunted-round-the-globe-reason-wa/


----------



## Carmen

"





"Fuck That Noise Jack"

Samuel L. Jackson
Jackie Brown


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I am called Glad-O-War, Grim, Raider, and Third.
I am One-eyed. I am also called Highest, and True-Guesser.
I am Grimnir, and the Hooded One.
I am All-Father, Gondlir, Wand-bearer.
I have as many names as there are winds.
As many titles as there are ways to die.
My ravens are Huginn and Muninn.
Thought and Memory.
My wolves are Freki and Geri.
My horse is the gallowed. I am Odin!

*American Gods by *Neil Gaiman


----------



## Aquarius

LadySilence said:


> I am called Glad-O-War, Grim, Raider, and Third.
> I am One-eyed. I am also called Highest, and True-Guesser.
> I am Grimnir, and the Hooded One.
> I am All-Father, Gondlir, Wand-bearer.
> I have as many names as there are winds.
> As many titles as there are ways to die.
> My ravens are Huginn and Muninn.
> Thought and Memory.
> My wolves are Freki and Geri.
> My horse is the gallowed. I am Odin!
> 
> *American Gods by *Neil Gaiman



What an abysmal collection of Gods! Isn't it good to know that this is by no means the truth!?!


----------



## escorial

Don't use church builders the roofs always leak


----------



## Bloggsworth

"In chess, the moves and properties of a bishop are fixed, poker is wobbled through the prism of personality" Martin Amis.


----------



## escorial

Don't waste words and jump to conclusions


----------



## Aquarius

‘The best way of cheering yourself up, is cheering somebody else up.’  Mark Twain


----------



## Deleted member 64995

“We were the people who were not in the papers. We lived in the blank white spaces at the edges of print. It gave us more freedom. We lived in the gaps between the stories.” — Margaret Atwood, The Handmaid’s Tale


----------



## Terra

*Change is the only constant *in life

Heraclitus


----------



## Earp

One word after another. That’s the only way that novels get written and, short of elves coming in the night and turning your jumbled notes into Chapter Nine, it’s the only way to do it. So keep on keeping on. Write another word and then another.


 - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Aquarius

‘Our societies are run by insane people for insane objectives. I think we are being run by maniacs for maniacal ends and I think I am liable to be put away as insane for expressing that. That’s what’s insane about it.’ John Lennon [And that, no doubt, was the reason for his assassination.]


----------



## Aquarius

Earp said:


> One word after another. That’s the only way that novels get written and, short of elves coming in the night and turning your jumbled notes into Chapter Nine, it’s the only way to do it. So keep on keeping on. Write another word and then another.
> 
> 
> - Neil Gaiman



Most important, to my mind, is paying attention to what our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within everybody, wants to say through us. Aquarius


----------



## Deleted member 64995

“A book is like a garden, carried in the pocket.” 
 Chinese Proverb


----------



## escorial

Beem us up Scottie...


----------



## Bloggsworth

A dog's not for covid, it's for life...


----------



## escorial

Writing is talking to oneself....quoted by so many writers


----------



## TuesdayEve

Am working on a Sweetelle right now, here’s part of it: ...old bodies, lively spirits and young hearts...


----------



## Olly Buckle

"You can kill a man, but you can't kill an idea."  Che.

Nice thought, trouble is that's the sort of thing that gets you killed in South America.


----------



## Lumiiberry

"Beauty without expression is boring."

-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Be careful what you look for, you may find it. 
Fate is a self-fulfilling prophecy with amnesia
It's not the colour of your skin that matters, it's the thickness of it
Before you can stop the worm wriggling, you have to stop the bird pecking
Want makes us greedy, need makes us humble


----------



## escorial

the bible is the most socialist book I know....


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

It's a fictional character, but doesn't matter.

'Get busy living or get busy dying'

- Andy, Shawshank Redemption

[video=youtube;q6v_eSNVxec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6v_eSNVxec[/video]


----------



## babyjenks

I have it tattoed on my arm because I'm that kind of person. 
τέτλαθι δή, κραδίη, καὶ κύντερον ἄλλο ποτ᾿ἔτλης (Odyssey, 20.18 )
"Be strong, my heart, because I've endured much worse than this".
In English is not really as beautiful: the two verbs in Greek are different form of the same verb, one that means "to endure pain". But it's a verb that doesn't exist in the present tense: only in the perfect and the aorist. Since the present has the notion of continuity, it's like the verb wants to express that pain is only a momentary condition, that has to be endured in the moment, but will eventually pass. It's in the aorist. It's meant to be gone eventually. 

It makes me cry just to think about it honestly


----------



## Aquarius

"Be strong, my heart, because I've endured much worse than this".

How about this to be our motto for the present time? I surely have.


----------



## Jk_Sl

*Your Favourite Quotes - Your Own &amp; Other People's*

Thoughts are the only thing that weigh absolutely nothing, but have the power to paralyse you fully. 

One that I made recently from being emotionally exhausted. 

J.


----------



## TuesdayEve

“I prefer the illusion of showmanship,
to the true character of the man”
D.G.


----------



## Deleted member 65364

A weed is but an unloved flower.

Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## escorial

rain it washes the memories of life of the sidewalk....WA


----------



## Jk_Sl

Sometimes you must swim against
The blade that cut you do deeply
Because the cost of losing yourself 
Is far greater. 

J.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Proper isn’t always better
D.G.


----------



## Deleted member 65364

[FONT=&Verdana]I said to my soul, be still, and wait without 
hope[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]For hope would be hope for the wrong thing; 
wait without love,[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]For love would be love of the wrong thing; 
there is yet faith[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]But the faith and the love and the hope are 
all in the waiting.[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]Wait without thought, for you are not ready 
for thought:[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]So the darkness shall be the light, and the 
stillness the dancing.[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]Whisper of running streams, and winter 
lightning.[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]The wild thyme unseen and the wild 
strawberry,[/FONT]
The laughter in the garden, echoed ecstasy
[FONT=&Verdana]Not lost, but requiring, pointing to the 
agony[/FONT]
[FONT=&Verdana]Of death and birth.
[/FONT]

T. S. Eliot


----------



## John C. Denton

"Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else's opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation."
- Oscar Wilde

To me this sticks out because it makes you trip in your head and wonder if anything you're thinking, or believe in, or have opinions about, are really your own original ideas.


----------



## John C. Denton

"There is nothing new under the sun." - Solomon


----------



## Irwin

Competition breeds excellence.
~ Irwin


----------



## Aquarius

John C. Denton said:


> "Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else's opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation."
> - Oscar Wilde



To paraphrase Oscar: 'Most people have difficulties with just being themselves, thinking their own thoughts and reflecting on other people's opinions, paying attention to how their inner guidance reacts to them, before accepting anything as part of themselves.'


----------



## Aquarius

Irwin said:


> Competition breeds excellence.
> ~ Irwin



To my mind, it's better by far to compete with yourself. The evolutionary spiral demands from every one of us that that which was good enough yesterday, should be at least a bit better today and some more tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 65533

"Silence is a friend who does not betray."


----------



## druid12000

'Satire is meant to ridicule power. If you are laughing at people who are hurting, it's not satire, it's bullying.' ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Aquarius

druid12000 said:


> 'Satire is meant to ridicule power. If you are laughing at people who are hurting, it's not satire, it's bullying.' ~ Terry Pratchett



If you are laughing at people who are hurting, it's but a sign that you do not yet understand the wise higher purpose of their earthly existence as well as your own.


----------



## Aquarius

Eckhart von Hochheim, circa 1260 – 1328, commonly known as Meister Eckhart[a] or Eckehart, was a German theologian, philosopher and mystic. He once wrote: 

‘The eye through which I see God is the same eye through which God sees me; my eye and God’s eye are one eye, one seeing, one knowing, one love.’


----------



## Bloggsworth

"_I'm not too partial to cats - So many cats, so few recipes_."  Sandi Toksvig.


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Expect a most agreeable letter, for not being overburdened by subject (having nothing at all to say), I shall have no check to my genius from beginning to end."

Jane Austen, letter to her sister.


----------



## Bloggsworth

"Every time I paint a portrait I lose a friend." - John Singer-Sergeant.


----------



## Deleted member 65569

“What is bravery, without a dash of recklessness?” – Dark Souls


----------



## SueC

Here's a funny I found on Facebook.

First time I heard about paraprosdokians, I liked them. They are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected and is frequently humorous. (Winston Churchill loved them). Thank you Marsha Meltzer

1. Where there's a will, I want to be in it.
2. The last thing I want to do is hurt you ...but it's still on my list.
3. Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until you hear them speak.
4. If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.
5. We never really grow up -- we only learn how to act in public.
6. War does not determine who is right, only who is left.
7. Knowledge, is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.
8. To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.
9. I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.
10. In filling out an application, where it says, "In case of an emergency, notify..." I answered "a doctor."
11. Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.
12. You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.
13. I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.
14. To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.
15. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian, any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.
16. You're never too old to learn something stupid.
17. I'm supposed to respect my elders, but it's getting harder and harder for me to find one now.


Sadly this is true!!! Spread the Laughter, Share the Cheer, Let's be Happy, while we're here!


----------



## Olly Buckle

10. In filling out an application, where it says, "In case of an emergency, notify..." I answered "a doctor

Back in the '50's my father was returning from France and he was given a disembarkation form, where it said 'Sex?' he wrote 'Yes'.


----------



## Twisted Head

“From 30 feet away she looked like a lot of class. From 10 feet away she looked like something made up to be seen from 30 feet away.”
― Raymond Chandler, The High Window


----------



## Deleted member 65569

“A man chooses, a slave obeys.” - Bioshock


----------



## indianroads

Music is a moral law. It gives soul to the  universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination, and charm and  gaiety to life and to everything.
  - Plato


----------



## Bloggsworth

If a poet, by being, illuminates the lives of others, then it is a by-product of his art, it is not his function - Bloggsworth.


----------



## Aquarius

Bloggsworth said:


> If a poet, by being, illuminates the lives of others, then it is a by-product of his art, it is not his function - Bloggsworth.




Very true!


----------



## Irwin

Hell is other people.
~ Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Lorewen

The Apostle Paul said it in Galatians 6:7. The full verse is, "Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap."


Bluesman said:


> As one soeth so shall one reapeth ..... i quote this little gem alot. Not sure who said it ?


----------



## Lorewen

"What my brothers mean for evil, You will, somehow, use for good. I know You will, even if I, I won’t live to see it. So I forgive them for condemning me to this death."
 - The main character of my WIP


----------



## Hewlett

"I am good now."


----------



## bazz cargo

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Aquarius

Lorewen said:


> The Apostle Paul said it in Galatians 6:7. The full verse is, "Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap."



Never mind what's said about God. That's an expression of the blind leading the blind - not knowing that God is part of everything and everything is part of God. The second part is a hidden reference to the law of cause and effect or Karma.


----------



## Aquarius

bazz cargo said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.



Any bread that's cast on the waters of life, is bound to return. And that's because of the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, to which life in the whole of Creation is subject - including we and our world.


----------



## Aquarius

Albert Einstein: ‘Imagination is more important than knowledge. Knowledge is limited. Imagination encircles the world.’


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Mine: 'It's not the colour of the skin that matters, it's the thickness of it.'


----------



## Taylor

"Be yourself. Everyone else is already taken."

    - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Aquarius

‘Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else's opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation.’ Oscar Wilde

My interpretation: 'Most people have difficulties with just being themselves, thinking their own thoughts and reflecting on other people's opinions, paying attention to how their inner guidance reacts to them, before accepting anything as part of themselves.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ George Orwell


----------

